# Fish Extenders?



## 101DalmFan

Okay, dumb newbie question here. Please bear with me   

I've looked and looked on these boards, and I'm still unsure as to what a "fish extender" is. My girlfriend Lori and I have signed up late for this cruise (we don't have a stateroom # yet -- argh), but we have submitted our names to be on the roster -- and I'm not sure if we now require a "fish extender". That's fine ... if everyone else has one we want one too   ... but help!

How do I get one/make one/buy one............and...........where do I put it? Ack!

I know, I know .... newbies!   

Lenore


----------



## ibouncetoo

If you go to the cruise meets forum and check out the DVC members cruise, those folks should be able to help you as they are using them.


oh wait......here's a picture from somenone's DVC cruise last year, so at least you'll know what you are asking about:






It comes from someone who sells them on e-bay, I believe.


----------



## woody73

ibounce too offers good advice!

Woody


----------



## webray

101DalmFan said:
			
		

> Okay, dumb newbie question here. Please bear with me
> 
> I've looked and looked on these boards, and I'm still unsure as to what a "fish extender" is.
> 
> Lenore




Check P1 P5 of the cruise meets board for the date you are cruising on..this will give you all the info you need.


----------



## Scratch42

Can't get them in Canada!  Surprise! Surprise!

Ebay

Good Luck finding one!  

j


----------



## 101DalmFan

Thanks for the large picture; it *really * helps! I now see that it's hanging on a fish .... hence, _fish extender _ -- makes more sense now!   

Of course, at this late date, even buying one off eBay and receiving it within a week, here in Canada, would likely be impossible.

Ah well, thanks for all your help!





			
				ibouncetoo said:
			
		

> If you go to the cruise meets forum and check out the DVC members cruise, those folks should be able to help you as they are using them.
> 
> 
> oh wait......here's a picture from somenone's DVC cruise last year, so at least you'll know what you are asking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes from someone who sells them on e-bay, I believe.


----------



## dlotter

And they are used for? Is it just a DVC thing? A maibox? I'm going on the Wonder on January 18 and don't know anyone who might leave me "mail"... at least not yet!

- Denise (aka lotter)


----------



## alanapapa

dlotter said:
			
		

> And they are used for? Is it just a DVC thing? A maibox? I'm going on the Wonder on January 18 and don't know anyone who might leave me "mail"... at least not yet!
> 
> - Denise (aka lotter)


HAve you subscibed to the Cruise Meet thread for your cruise and met your fellow DISser's? They might have something for you, or you for them.


----------



## dlotter

alanapapa said:
			
		

> HAve you subscibed to the Cruise Meet thread for your cruise and met your fellow DISser's? They might have something for you, or you for them.



Yes, Thank you Alanapapa. I've posted a message on the Cruise Meets thread and also entered it into the database thingie. I have heard from one person who will be on her honeymoon on the January 18th Wonder.   

Hopefully as the cruise gets closer, I'll hear from a few more!

off topic: Can anyone tell me if this DIS board has adopted green as its "official color"? I've notice a trend in green DIS mickey head logos!

- Denise (aka dlotter)


----------



## KSDTink

DIS green, it's a wonderful thing!


----------



## alikat99

ibouncetoo said:
			
		

> If you go to the cruise meets forum and check out the DVC members cruise, those folks should be able to help you as they are using them.
> 
> 
> oh wait......here's a picture from somenone's DVC cruise last year, so at least you'll know what you are asking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes from someone who sells them on e-bay, I believe.


Hey, that's MY door!!!  That was from last years DVC member cruise.  I purchased the "fish extender" from mrs.lips on eBay.  At the time, she had a bunch in different colors.


----------



## Az Pirates

Fish Extenders are very cool!
It was so much fun coming back to our cabin and finding goodies in the pockets. 

My DD has ours hanging on the back of her bedroom door and we'll probably take it with us on the Magic Saturday. We may be the only ones who have one and probably won't have much use for it this cruise, but since we got it on our first ever DCL trip, it's a tradition - can't cruise without it.   

And to think I know the person who started the madness, it's almost like having a brush with celebrity.

Hi Deb


----------



## TiggerKing

Alas, I have forgotten.  What is the "real name" for the fish extenders?


----------



## Tigger&Bubba

Here's another fish extender.  This one was made by one of our "Wonder"ful cruise mates and we personalized it for the 11 day Southern.  It was great fun to have a place for our "mail".  Like AZ Pirates I can't imagine cruising without it now.    We will definately bring it on our next trip, whether we anticipate mail or not.  A tradition has begun.


----------



## disneyfanatic3166

Im trying to find one of these on ebay, and try as I might, none of the sellers seem to know that in reality, they ARE fish extenders!   What keywords should I be searching for?


----------



## disneyfanatic3166

bump


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Az Pirates said:
			
		

> Fish Extenders are very cool!
> It was so much fun coming back to our cabin and finding goodies in the pockets.
> 
> My DD has ours hanging on the back of her bedroom door and we'll probably take it with us on the Magic Saturday. We may be the only ones who have one and probably won't have much use for it this cruise, but since we got it on our first ever DCL trip, it's a tradition - can't cruise without it.
> 
> And to think I know the person who started the madness, it's almost like having a brush with celebrity.
> 
> Hi Deb



 Hi 

I am not sure about the celebrity part LOL!

Yes I did start the madness!  I still laugh when I see threads started about them  And just more amazed at how they have taken off.

Search on ebay for wall hanging I believe. The lady that had them on ebay bought them from the same discount store that I did.

Good luck!
Debbie


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

OK, pardon this complete brain-dead question: the "Mail" is DIS'er communication a la' "meet you in the Walt Theatre at 9:00" or "Mike and Trish will be at the Goofy pool until 6:30" or "Does DD want to go to the midnight showing of Cars?", Is that right?

Veteran of 4 cruises and this is one thing I've yet to see.    heh-heh-heh one more thing to drive DH crazy with. 

Things to plan: T-shirts, magnets, DIS meets, cocktail parties, fish extenders, ... oh yeah, another cruise!
I    the DIS!!!


----------



## kecall

Ok...now...what was the original purpose for the fish??  Is it just a decoration that you came up with the idea of hanging something on?  Or did DCL have some intention for them?? :

You know what this means??  Soon DCL will be selling these for $40!!!  

karen


----------



## Hygiene99

kecall said:
			
		

> Ok...now...what was the original purpose for the fish??  Is it just a decoration that you came up with the idea of hanging something on?  Or did DCL have some intention for them?? :
> 
> You know what this means??  Soon DCL will be selling these for $40!!!
> 
> karen




The purpose was to have a spot for other disers to deposit little gifts, If they wanted!!

Most Items are a surprise. was real neat to come home each day and find a little something in your FE.


Here is what we recieved on the May Repo Cruise.
And Much More!!!







SAILAWAY GIFTS & SUCH


*Two Meet's scheduled, Deck 10 at 3 pm, and the deck 10 Sailaway Party.

Disneydreamer8 = Sailaway Party List, . 
See the Current list.

New
Sailor-Of-Panama = Sailaway Gift, Custom Printed tin's Of Disney Mints. To Be Given Out At The Sailaway Party..

Cinderelly516 & Airtime247 = Sailaway gift To Be delivered To Your Fish, It is A DCl Cookbook. One for Each Cabin. Using The master List.

Jeff & Jen = Door Magnets, Gift to all.See Them Here...

Wrabitdad = Surprise Gift Bag

Spros = Sailaway Gift

Bonzie 1 = Sailaway Gift

MyFairyGodMother = Sailaway Gift

Scott H. & Lynn = cruise Sailaway Gift. We will be making letters of Marque for Pirate Night. More info Here.

Q's MY Princess & Prince Charming = Sailaway Gift, Pirate Night door magnets, are my sailaway gift to all those DISboarders out there who are participating in Pirate Night on our cruise. Either PM or post your pirate name(s). Let me know which one you would like by either PMing me or posting a comment under the picture you like here on this site. See Them Here. Time Is Running Out..

AshleyDoc = We are bringing some small souvenirs of London to give out at the 3pm Sailaway, have a few London Pins if anyone anyone would like.

WebRay = Surprise Gift, To be Delivered to Your Fish. If You are on the List.

LittleKid58 = Sailaway Gift, Bottles of bubbles..

MEB51 = Bringing small bottles of bubbles to the sail-away party at 3:00 Pm.

Tap & Dap = Sailaway Gift, Sandal Key chain.
LITTLEKID58 = Bringing Mardi Gras Beads. for the Sailaway .

Cotomom, 3DAN & rcostello1 = A Cute little idea. For a Sailaway Gift 

ShellofclearH20 = Special Surprise at Sailaway Party. 

Moocow35 = Surprise 

First Timers =Gifts to share at the Sail aways, and Special Plastic Wine glasses for the Wine tasting party.

VideoGal1 & Cash = Sailaway goodies that will be keyed to stateroom numbers. FromThe Master List..

Mickey & Joshnut = For the Sailaway Gift, making special customized lifesavers wrappers.

Janis = Sailaway Gift, mini flashlight keychains.

Bonzie1 and Brisully= To see It. Click Here 

Karaeric, AZpirates, Seaulater, Kpros / Spros, DisneyPinDiva, Scott H., Hygiene99, BobandLee and WebmasterRegina. = 

Name Badge's / Lanyard Give Away. 
Gift To All...





Thanks again To Debbie who came up with these just a couple of weeks Before the trip..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the 11 night Wonder Trip! 
A Couple named Carol and Doug,-  Pahrumpgirl, Made about 101 or so of these for people on the 11 night trip, as a gift!  
Thanks to them for all there hard work!!





11 night FE!


----------



## kecall

I understand what Dis'ers use the little fishy for, but why is it there in the first place???  Just decoration for the hallway???  Or am I not understanding the whole thing and the metal fishy is also something the Dis'ers put up in the hall?

karen


----------



## njmom23grls

No - the metal fish is put up by DCL - for your mail and messages - believe it or not - DCL sends mail. Such as "Park West Auction - tonight - win $500" or "You have an appt. at 4:00 pm with Molly in the DVC Club" or "Please join Capt. Mickey for his ...." and sadly, your statement of acct where you go have a drink to drown your sorrows at how much you spent at Shutters and the Bar   - you get the idea.


----------



## glassslipper2004

I'm curious too.


----------



## micmse2003

disneyfanatic3166 said:


> Im trying to find one of these on ebay, and try as I might, none of the sellers seem to know that in reality, they ARE fish extenders!   What keywords should I be searching for?



I made mine. Just take a doll rod(wood stick) along piece of material and add pockets. The excitement was going back to your room and finding little presents in the pockets. I think I gave more out than I received but it is always better to give than receive.


----------



## Laurabearz

I love this concept... I might see if I can get our gang cruising in Oct on board for something like this...


----------



## micmse2003

This is my fish extender I made. Only took a few minutes and I do not sew .


----------



## elderfam

Home made using Iron on transfer paper that prints on our home ink jet printer.
You need 1/4 yard of fabric, iron interfacing, wide double fold bias tape, and a 3/8" dowel 8" long.

Pockets are 11" X 5 1/2"
Back is 32" X 8"


Cut out backing and pockets then iron on interfacing.
Sew bias tape on top of pocket
pleat once on each side and pin bottom of pocket so that it is 8" wide.
baste, then pin bias tape on bottom and sew on
Pin pockets on backing and sew bottom of pocket to backing
Pin and baste around entire outside of project. 
 Pin then sew bias tape around outside edge of whole fish extender
fold top over leaving room for you dowel at top and sew along the inside of bias tape down each side to secure.

I am not a professional!  These are just my notes on how I made mine.  Good luck!

Kudos to CQUICK for passing on the instructions to me! This is such a fun project!


----------



## DWjunkie

How cool! Are these just for DVC members?  What are some of the surprises that you put/received in a FE?


----------



## Linda Bell

disneyfanatic3166 said:


> Im trying to find one of these on ebay, and try as I might, none of the sellers seem to know that in reality, they ARE fish extenders!   What keywords should I be searching for?



Just did an search on "mickey mouse pockets".  One yellow one left...and some of a slightly different design...hurry...there was an orange one but I just got that...I sent the gal a note and asked if she was getting more...

Linda


----------



## webray

kecall said:


> Ok...now...what was the original purpose for the fish??  Is it just a decoration that you came up with the idea of hanging something on?  Or did DCL have some intention for them?? :
> 
> You know what this means??  Soon DCL will be selling these for $40!!!
> 
> karen



The Fish extender, original purpose was to accept all the treats/gifts dis'ers were giving each other during the Panama cruise.  Nothing to do with DCL at all.

The Fish..near your door, the permanent thing is to accept mail from DCL (notes and such).  

Debbie (epcotkilterfan) found those wonderful mickey hanger with pockets and thought they would be cool, since so many people were bringing gifts, we needed more room than just the fish to deliver them to.  She was right...our cruise was like Christmas morning, every day..lol.


----------



## Stephieann

Ahhhh!!!  Finally a thread on this!!  I have looked for this thread for a while and now i know all about fish extenders...THANKS FOR THE INFO!!!  Going to have to get one of these!!!!


----------



## pfishgirl

I was Just explaining what a Fish Extender is to my Fellow cruisers. We are doing a Secret Santa  for the Dec 8 Magic cruise and I was explaining on the 9/08 cruise meetup about the extenders.

Great Job!!!!  

If I was Crafty I'd make my own but I think I will just pack a Christmas stocking


----------



## Caitsmama

subscribing!


----------



## BethanyF

Would a small tote bag work?  Or is it better to have lots of pockets?  

I still havent looked for a thread on our dates yet, but seeing as it is still 18 looooong months away, there is time.


----------



## webray

BethanyF said:


> Would a small tote bag work?  Or is it better to have lots of pockets?
> 
> I still havent looked for a thread on our dates yet, but seeing as it is still 18 looooong months away, there is time.



Lots of pockets!  A fish extender doesn't interfere with the fish at all, so as not to interfere with disneys mail left at door when they need to leave it for you.


----------



## allshookup

For the sewing impaired such as myself, there is a Mickey & Winnie the Pooh being sold on ebay as we speak under Baby Disney Nursery Wall Hanging Pockets. I don't know how long they will last, but I bought something similar for our cruise next August.


----------



## elderfam

I made this one using the same instructions as the 4 pocket, just shorter and a little less fabric.


----------



## Angel- Exp624

Thanks for all the pics and info, guys !!!!!


----------



## California Screamin

I want to try making one.  How long does the string or ribbon that it hangs from need to be in order to not block the door number placque?


----------



## Crystal_27

What a lovely idea!  Can't wait to make one now.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

subscribing!!


----------



## figment52

California Screamin said:


> I want to try making one. How long does the string or ribbon that it hangs from need to be in order to not block the door number placque?


 

The door number is on the door, the "fish"  is on the wall next to it.


----------



## Cheryl N. WI

Thanks for posting the pictures of these!  I had read about these but didn't know exactly what people were talking about.  Now that I know I think DD and I will try to make one before Oct.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Remember.....no more than EIGHT INCHES WIDE!


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

*Elderfam:*  Where did you get the beautiful Magic Transatlantic artwork?  Was that already on the fabric or is it an iron-on or what?



ibouncetoo said:


> Remember.....no more than EIGHT INCHES WIDE!


Why is there an 8 inch limit on the width?


----------



## ibouncetoo

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Why is there an 8 inch limit on the width?


 

Look at post #2  (OK 9 inches might work).


----------



## bevtoy

disneyfanatic3166 said:


> Im trying to find one of these on ebay, and try as I might, none of the sellers seem to know that in reality, they ARE fish extenders!   What keywords should I be searching for?




Excellent question.  I can't find them either.

Heres a link on how to make one I found posted in another thread.
http://www.sewing.org/enthusiast/html/et_starslockerpocket.html
Just substitute your material of choice and embellishments.  This could end up looking very cool and no ones would look just like yours!


----------



## cquick

alikat99 said:


> Hey, that's MY door!!! That was from last years DVC member cruise. I purchased the "fish extender" from mrs.lips on eBay. At the time, she had a bunch in different colors.


Oh, Yeah, Amy! I got a lime green one at the same time. This year we are going on the Transatlantic Repo (this Saturday, actually) and I've been sewing Fish Extenders like there's no tomorrow!     I am having lots of fun! 

Connie


----------



## cquick

bevtoy said:


> Excellent question. I can't find them either.
> 
> Heres a link on how to make one I found posted in another thread.
> http://www.sewing.org/enthusiast/html/et_starslockerpocket.html
> Just substitute your material of choice and embellishments. This could end up looking very cool and no ones would look just like yours!


 

YOu look for hanging organizers\


----------



## cquick

elderfam said:


> Home made using Iron on transfer paper that prints on our home ink jet printer.
> You need 1/4 yard of fabric, iron interfacing, wide double fold bias tape, and a 3/8" dowel 8" long.
> 
> Pockets are 11" X 5 1/2"
> Back is 32" X 8"
> 
> 
> Cut out backing and pockets then iron on interfacing.
> Sew bias tape on top of pocket
> pleat once on each side and pin bottom of pocket so that it is 8" wide.
> baste, then pin bias tape on bottom and sew on
> Pin pockets on backing and sew bottom of pocket to backing
> Pin and baste around entire outside of project.
> Pin then sew bias tape around outside edge of whole fish extender
> fold top over leaving room for you dowel at top and sew along the inside of bias tape down each side to secure.
> 
> I am not a professional! These are just my notes on how I made mine. Good luck!


 

HEY!  DON'T FORGET WHO GAVE YOU THOSE INSTRUCTIONS!


----------



## elderfam

cquick said:


> HEY!  DON'T FORGET WHO GAVE YOU THOSE INSTRUCTIONS!




It all began with the great instructions that CQUICK gave me!  
She helped me discover the great fun and art of "fish extenders"  KUDOS!!


----------



## elderfam

Perdita&Pongo said:


> *Elderfam:*  Where did you get the beautiful Magic Transatlantic artwork?  Was that already on the fabric or is it an iron-on or what?
> 
> 
> Why is there an 8 inch limit on the width?



We are on the eastbound transatlantic cruise, and DCL sent out magnets.  The compass rose was in the background of one of the magnets.  I cut it out, blew it up on the copier, then using crayola pencils improved the color and a number 2 lead pencil improved the boundries.  I then turned it into an iron on transfer.  Any design put out by disney is fair game to me!  

The 8 inches is so that it fits under the fish without sticking out to wide.


----------



## elderfam

I know CQUICK has been making lots of fish extenders, please post photos for all to see your great work.  

Also, anyone else who has made them, please post photos of them for others to learn from and photos of them hanging next to your staterooms.   There are so many people who ask questions about them this would be a great learning tool. 

Let the legend of the Fish Extender live on!


----------



## dahuffy

Those of you who have made a Fish Extender, what type of material did you use?


----------



## smores

cute mickey fabric. . .


----------



## Lisa loves Pooh

what in the world is a fish extender?


----------



## CPer'sMom

Lisa loves Pooh said:


> what in the world is a fish extender?



I'm wondering the same thing!  

Edited to add that I just found this link providing an explanation and a picture ....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1219607&referrerid=&highlight=fish+extender


----------



## cyndifan

For those that already have a cruise scheduled, you can ck the cruise meets forum for the thread set up for your particular cruise.  Many times, there's a group of folks who will participate in fish extenders stuff.  Its kinda like secret santa for all who wish to participate.  We're really looking forward to doing this for our Sept 08 cruise.  I think its going to be really fun.    Just have to start thinking about items to actually put into the FEs.


----------



## sandym

I used felt in Mickey's colors.


----------



## poconoboatniks

Sis used Disney fleece from Walmart


----------



## LuvtheEars

This is my work in progress for our Double Dip in Sept '08.  

I embroidered Mickey and Minnie for each member of our family and Pluto on the bottom for our dog -who will be a doggie camp while we are on the ship.

I used cotton fabric and ironed "Pellon Deco Bond" to the fabric to make the pockets stand up better.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

LuvtheEars said:


> This is my work in progress for our Double Dip in Sept '08.
> 
> I embroidered Mickey and Minnie for each member of our family and Pluto on the bottom for our dog -who will be a doggie camp while we are on the ship.
> 
> I used cotton fabric and ironed "Pellon Deco Bond" to the fabric to make the pockets stand up better.



Tiffany, it's come out great!!!  Love it!


----------



## labdogs42

More photos, please!  These look so cute and fun!


----------



## LuvtheEars

Buckeye Gal said:


> Tiffany, it's come out great!!!  Love it!



Thanks!  I was talking to DH about what to put on the top.  We were thinking our names in Disney font?  Any ideas?


----------



## Buckeye Gal

LuvtheEars said:


> Thanks!  I was talking to DH about what to put on the top.  We were thinking our names in Disney font?  Any ideas?



PERFECT!  Maybe even a little "Bon Voyage" in front of that.  I love his idea though!!  Can't wait to see it in person!!


----------



## nzdisneymom

Love, love, love these ideas and examples!  Thanks for sharing the pics!  I don't have time to do one before we sail soon, but we have another cruise booked already, so I just posted over on the Meet thread about doing these - I love them!  I had read before about Fish Extenders but never could get a picture in my head about what they were.  I'd love to see others!


----------



## mruhaak

LuvtheEars said:


> This is my work in progress for our Double Dip in Sept '08.
> 
> I embroidered Mickey and Minnie for each member of our family and Pluto on the bottom for our dog -who will be a doggie camp while we are on the ship.
> 
> I used cotton fabric and ironed "Pellon Deco Bond" to the fabric to make the pockets stand up better.



This is really beautiful. You are so talented!

I hate to sound jaded... but you don't worry that some person who does not have the "Disney spirit" coming along and swiping this?


----------



## dahuffy

Thank you,your's is super!!!


----------



## Buckeye Gal

If your "type of fabric" question is around themes, then in addition to the Disney licensed fabrics, you also can consider nautical and pirate-themed fabrics.


----------



## LuvtheEars

mruhaak said:


> This is really beautiful. You are so talented!
> 
> I hate to sound jaded... but you don't worry that some person who does not have the "Disney spirit" coming along and swiping this?



Thank you for the kind words!  I do love to sew and create things!

Actually, I worry about the same thing, but I'm going to put our family's names on it and hope that would make it less likely to dissappear


----------



## LuvtheEars

Buckeye Gal said:


> If your "type of fabric" question is around themes, then in addition to the Disney licensed fabrics, you also can consider nautical and pirate-themed fabrics.



Great fabrics Kimberly!  I love your FE!  Is that the one you will use in Sept?

Where did you find the pirate fabrics?


----------



## ibouncetoo

mruhaak said:


> .. but you don't worry that some person who does not have the "Disney spirit" coming along and swiping this?


 
Bring along a plastic 'zip' tie and you can attach it to the fish...just be sure you have something to cut the zip tie when your cruise is over. 

(never travel without zip ties and duct tape)


----------



## Buckeye Gal

LuvtheEars said:


> Great fabrics Kimberly!  I love your FE!  Is that the one you will use in Sept?
> 
> Where did you find the pirate fabrics?



I agree.  I think the pirate fabrics are a *great* find!  I actually found each of those at JoAnn's.  I've looked all over for more pirate-related fabrics around Columbus, but I've been unsuccessful.  I really do like those shown here though.  They have a fun look.   

The "under construction" Nemo-themed FE I'm making is not what we'll use on our cruise for our Double Dip in Sept. '08.  I have found and purchased *so* many fabrics, I'm actually not sure which I'll end up with for us!  Right now, I'm leaning towards a Mickey and Minnie large polka dot fabric I found in the early spring.  Although, I may go with an illusioned Minnie Mouse or Goofy or even one of the pirate FE's.     I just don't know yet?!!


----------



## mruhaak

ibouncetoo said:


> Bring along a plastic 'zip' tie and you can attach it to the fish...just be sure you have something to cut the zip tie when your cruise is over.
> 
> (never travel without zip ties and duct tape)



Great idea! I wouldn't have thought of that!!


----------



## LuvtheEars

ibouncetoo said:


> Bring along a plastic 'zip' tie and you can attach it to the fish...just be sure you have something to cut the zip tie when your cruise is over.
> 
> (never travel without zip ties and duct tape)



Great idea!   I was thinking of tying it to the fish with the hanging ribbon, but I like the zip tie a lot better!  




Buckeye Gal said:


> I agree.  I think the pirate fabrics are a *great* find!  I actually found each of those at JoAnn's.  I've looked all over for more pirate-related fabrics around Columbus, but I've been unsuccessful.  I really do like those shown here though.  They have a fun look.
> 
> The "under construction" Nemo-themed FE I'm making is not what we'll use on our cruise for our Double Dip in Sept. '08.  I have found and purchased *so* many fabrics, I'm actually not sure which I'll end up with for us!  Right now, I'm leaning towards a Mickey and Minnie large polka dot fabric I found in the early spring.  Although, I may go with an illusioned Minnie Mouse or Goofy or even one of the pirate FE's.     I just don't know yet?!!



I'm totally with you!  In fact I'm not sure I will use this one because I just bought a new set of DCL designs.  I also have a collection of Mickey Fabrics and have a great idea for a black and white one with Classic Mickey designs.  Who knows what will end up on my fish?  It's not like we don't have a little time to work on them.


----------



## smores

if you are using ribbon to hand it on the fish--you could just tie it to the fish and plan on replacing the ribbon for your next cruise. . .


----------



## ibouncetoo

LuvtheEars said:


> Great idea!  I was thinking of tying it to the fish with the hanging ribbon, but I like the zip tie a lot better!


 
Can't take credit for this idea....when Pahrumpgirl made mine for me, she sent along the zip tie!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Still hoping for more pictures from you crafty types.


----------



## Octoberbride03

I want more pictures 2. might make for my cruise even though its a long time out


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Here are a few that I recently made.  I just don't have the dowel rod inside the sleeve at the top yet, but you can get the idea.


----------



## elderfam

http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t61/elderfam/P1000365.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t61/elderfam/P1000346.jpg

















pg[/IMG]


----------



## elderfam

I took lots of photos of fish extenders as well as door decorations,  The sky is really the limit,  Just dont do any thing like tape or glue things to your door.  I spent one day just walking the halls reading the doors.  You just know the kids behind these doors feel special!  This trip had a STRONG disboard presence on the ship and it was awsome!  I have more to print, if I have placed something of yours and you would like me to remove it, just let me know.  I dont want to upset anyone, just show what an amazing creative group we are!


----------



## elderfam

I'd love to hear what great things you have received, or put together to share.  I made magnets , but wished I had thought ahead to wrap them in a little bag with a ribbon.

I have seen candy bars with special wrappers, as well a zip lock bags of things first timers might forget to bring.  paper clips, zip ties, nail file, etc...

what are YOUR ideas?


----------



## Caitsmama

Those are great!!

Here is mine that my good friend just made for me ( I had bought the fabric about a yr. ago) and she also had our last name embroidered on it... I love it!!


----------



## PBader

LuvtheEars said:


> This is my work in progress for our Double Dip in Sept '08.
> 
> I embroidered Mickey and Minnie for each member of our family and Pluto on the bottom for our dog -who will be a doggie camp while we are on the ship.
> 
> I used cotton fabric and ironed "Pellon Deco Bond" to the fabric to make the pockets stand up better.



Great job


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

LuvtheEars said:


> This is my work in progress for our Double Dip in Sept '08.
> 
> I embroidered Mickey and Minnie for each member of our family and Pluto on the bottom for our dog -who will be a doggie camp while we are on the ship.
> 
> I used cotton fabric and ironed "Pellon Deco Bond" to the fabric to make the pockets stand up better.



Do you have one of those cool Disney sewing/embroidery machines?  Or did you embroider them by hand?  Very cute!!!


----------



## MommaluvsDis

LuvtheEars said:


> Thanks!  I was talking to DH about what to put on the top.  We were thinking our names in Disney font?  Any ideas?



Putting your name on your FE is a good idea as one couple on the 11 night had theirs stolen.


----------



## minnieandmickey

Does anyone know if this could be a no-sew project.  I don't have a sewing machine, but I was wondering if you could use the no-sew type glue.  
I have looked on ebay and haven't seen anything I like.


----------



## elderfam

Caitsmama said:


> Those are great!!
> 
> Here is mine that my good friend just made for me ( I had bought the fabric about a yr. ago) and she also had our last name embroidered on it... I love it!!



You did a great job!  Love it 

also, about a no-sew project.  I havent tried to make one that way, but cant imagine why it cant be done.  I say "go for it" and let us know how it turns out.

Don't forget to post a photo!


----------



## Caitsmama

Thanks! But i didn't make it.. my good friend did. I can't sew for beans, but she is a wiz at it!LOL


----------



## LoriS

Thanks for all the great suggestions. I am glad to see that there are some different styles of fish extenders out there, because I am thinking of making a non-traditional one.


----------



## jxburns

So I am attempting to make one out of a hanging shoe organizer.  So far its looking pretty good.  I was wondering if the extender requires a cord-like "hanger" or would a hook hanger work.  the organizer I purchased has a hook hanger.  I am sure I could fashion something w/ cord or ribbon but if the hook would work...(we leave on Friday & sail on Sat so I am trying to finish all my projects/lists-remind me not to panic)


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

jxburns said:


> So I am attempting to make one out of a hanging shoe organizer.  So far its looking pretty good.  I was wondering if the extender requires a cord-like "hanger" or would a hook hanger work.  the organizer I purchased has a hook hanger.  I am sure I could fashion something w/ cord or ribbon but if the hook would work...(we leave on Friday & sail on Sat so I am trying to finish all my projects/lists-remind me not to panic)



A cord or ribbon would work better I think.  If it is one hook, then it just may work

Debbie


----------



## elderfam

I agree, if you go back and look at the fish on the wall with the other extenders. I am not sure a hook will work too well.  Just take some cord with you in case.

Have a SUPER time and take a photo to post here!!


----------



## scottishwee35

Buckeye Gal said:


> Here are a few that I recently made.  I just don't have the dowel rod inside the sleeve at the top yet, but you can get the idea.
> 
> http://i211.photobucket
> 
> I love 3rd one pirate and it look excellent.  and other look beautiful too.
> 
> Scottishwee35


----------



## Sandaneli

A regular hook will NOT work.  The back of the fish is too large.  Also, there have been problems with Fish Extenders "swimming" away.  The theory is that bored teenagers might be taking them.  I am NOT accusing anyone but that was what was suggested to me.
I used one of those zip tie things that you use to bundle wires.  It worked great and you couldn't even see it.  At the end of the cruise I just snipped it and removed the fish extender.


----------



## millerpjm

Sandaneli said:


> A regular hook will NOT work.  The back of the fish is too large.  Also, there have been problems with Fish Extenders "swimming" away.  The theory is that bored teenagers might be taking them.  I am NOT accusing anyone but that was what was suggested to me.
> I used one of those zip tie things that you use to bundle wires.  It worked great and you couldn't even see it.  At the end of the cruise I just snipped it and removed the fish extender.



Good idea about the zip ties...I was trying to think of a good was to make mine more secure!


----------



## lg3

Sandaneli said:


> A regular hook will NOT work.  The back of the fish is too large.  Also, there have been problems with Fish Extenders "swimming" away.  The theory is that bored teenagers might be taking them.  I am NOT accusing anyone but that was what was suggested to me.
> I used one of those zip tie things that you use to bundle wires.  It worked great and you couldn't even see it.  At the end of the cruise I just snipped it and removed the fish extender.



Stupid question:  Where do you get zip ties?  I know you can buy them online, but who really needs 500 of them?   Can you get them at Home Depot or somewhere like that?


----------



## elgerber

You can get zip ties anywhere, we bought them at Target in the hardware area.


----------



## dahuffy

lg3 said:


> Stupid question:  Where do you get zip ties?  I know you can buy them online, but who really needs 500 of them?   Can you get them at Home Depot or somewhere like that?



Home Depot has them too!


----------



## LuvtheEars

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> Do you have one of those cool Disney sewing/embroidery machines?  Or did you embroider them by hand?  Very cute!!!



I have a sewing/embroidery machine and I have these Disney designs.  I don't have the Disney machine.  I think the Disney one comes with some designs I can't get.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

I was at Dollar Tree today, and they had a small package of a variety of sizes....for a dollar of course.


----------



## Sandaneli

Walmart has zip ties in the hardware/electrical department. Packages of 10.


----------



## WDWLVR

DH picked up a large container of zip ties at Home Depot a couple of years ago (he used them for a lot of things).  They were colored and had a large section of lime green ones.  We used them for a couple of years to close our luggage until they developed the TSA locks.  We also used them to secure our fish extenders on a couple of cruises.


----------



## Regina

On our last cruise, krdisneybound provided zip ties for everyone. You might want to think about making this your little "gift". It was a great idea.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

WebmasterRegina said:


> On our last cruise, krdisneybound provided zip ties for everyone. You might want to think about making this your little "gift". It was a great idea.



Oh my gosh!  What a brilliant idea!


----------



## AZKathy

Just a heads up for the sewers out there (an ones like me who have not used a sewing maching for 18 years) that Joanne's is having the Disney prints fabric on sale at 30% off right now and also all the Disney scrapbooking items are on sale at 30% off.  There is also an additional 10% coupon for this weekend on their Labor Day flyer.  

I am trying to make two of these for our trip.  I will post pictures if they turned out.  So far, I have been working on remembering on how to thread the machine and wind a bobbin!  The back is done and I am doing the pockets currently.


----------



## AZKathy

Here is the final result:


----------



## dahuffy

AZKathy said:


> Here is the final result:



Not showing anything...


----------



## AZKathy

Shoot!  It showed up on my computer!  I am so computer illiterate.  Let me figure this out.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## yndygo

AZKathy said:


> Here is the final result:





AZKathy said:


> Shoot!  It showed up on my computer!  I am so computer illiterate.  Let me figure this out.  Thanks for the heads up!



It's because you linked to a kodakgallery image... if you've been there once, it will show because it's in your computer's cache memory, if not, it won't show - it's just a quirk...

If someone wants to see it, copy and past the following into your browser putting the normal http:// in front of it:
images.kodakgallery.com/photos3866/5/15/64/69/9/2/209696415505_0_ALB.jpg


p.s. it looks fabulous!!  Good job!


----------



## AZKathy

Thank you for your help and compliment!  I had a lot of fun making it once I figured out how to use the sewing machine again!

What is the best photo site that works to copy pics over here on the DIS?  I went to photobucket, but my pics have too many pixels for what they say I can upload without paying for it.  I have uploaded on shutterfly.  Think that will work?  I am making another one tomorrow and want to share it when I am done.


----------



## yndygo

AZKathy said:


> Thank you for your help and compliment!  I had a lot of fun making it once I figured out how to use the sewing machine again!
> 
> What is the best photo site that works to copy pics over here on the DIS?  I went to photobucket, but my pics have too many pixels for what they say I can upload without paying for it.  I have uploaded on shutterfly.  Think that will work?  I am making another one tomorrow and want to share it when I am done.



I use photobucket... but if you want to reduce the size (as in the number of pixels or the size of the file) you can use Google to search for something called a "jpg optimizer" - there are online versions or free download versions...

HTH!!


----------



## anewmac

AZKathy said:


> Here is the final result:



great job! so did you make a pattern/find a pattern or just "wing it"


----------



## anewmac

LuvtheEars said:


> This is my work in progress for our Double Dip in Sept '08.
> 
> I embroidered Mickey and Minnie for each member of our family and Pluto on the bottom for our dog -who will be a doggie camp while we are on the ship.
> 
> I used cotton fabric and ironed "Pellon Deco Bond" to the fabric to make the pockets stand up better.



OMG Tiffany that is awsome. Between you and Kimberly you gals are gonna have the cutest fish extenders on our cruise!

Im still trying to find fabric that I like.. and bribe my mom LOL

HEy I just noticed your hanger is mickey heads.. HOW did you do that/where did you find that LOL


----------



## Regina

Just letting you know that I merged the thread about where to find fabric for the fish extenders with this one.


----------



## AZKathy

anewmac said:


> great job! so did you make a pattern/find a pattern or just "wing it"



Thank you!!  I winged it from this thread, thanks to everyone who put pictures on here!  I made a pattern on tissue paper and put it together.  I am not able to do the fancy edging that a lot of these had, but since I have not used a sewing machine for 18 years, I can't complain!  (took two hours to figure out how to use DD's sewing machine...could not find her manual in her room!)

I am going to do our second one today.  It should look better since I know what bugs I need to work out  from the first one!

All the material came from Joannes and all were on sale yesterday!


----------



## AZKathy

anewmac said:


> OMG Tiffany that is awsome. Between you and Kimberly you gals are gonna have the cutest fish extenders on our cruise!
> 
> Im still trying to find fabric that I like.. and bribe my mom LOL
> 
> HEy I just noticed your hanger is mickey heads.. HOW did you do that/where did you find that LOL



That is beautiful!  Are the Mickey heads antennae toppers?  Brilliant!


----------



## LuvtheEars

anewmac said:


> OMG Tiffany that is awsome. Between you and Kimberly you gals are gonna have the cutest fish extenders on our cruise!
> 
> Im still trying to find fabric that I like.. and bribe my mom LOL
> 
> HEy I just noticed your hanger is mickey heads.. HOW did you do that/where did you find that LOL



Thank you! I made the mickey head hanger myself!   I just bought round dowel ends and cut slits for the circles to make the ears and painted the whole thing white.  I thought it just added that extra Disney Magic!  I'm still working on the top design.  I'll post the finished product when I get it done!


----------



## bettydau

Just as AZKathy did, I winged it!  I went to Hancock Fabrics and got help from a lady there, who assured me I could do this.  But I have no sewing machine, so I hand-stitched the pockets (crude, but if you don't look too close....).
I placed stick-on letters and fishy things on each pocket, along with our names (I made two extenders for two families).  
Mine are about 38" long, and 8" wide.
I don't know how to post pics here, but will send my picture to anyone who wants to see. If anyone else can post my
fish extender picture for me, that would be great!
We're on the Wonder January 20. 
Betty
bettydau@aol.com


----------



## AZKathy

bettydau said:


> Just as AZKathy did, I winged it!  I went to Hancock Fabrics and got help from a lady there, who assured me I could do this.  But I have no sewing machine, so I hand-stitched the pockets (crude, but if you don't look too close....).
> I placed stick-on letters and fishy things on each pocket, along with our names (I made two extenders for two families).
> Mine are about 38" long, and 8" wide.
> I don't know how to post pics here, but will send my picture to anyone who wants to see. If anyone else can post my
> fish extender picture for me, that would be great!
> We're on the Wonder January 20.
> Betty
> bettydau@aol.com



Wow, doing it by hand!  That must have taken a long time!!!!!  Upload your pic to photobucket and then get the address by right clicking the picture and going to properties.  Copy and paste the address and put it under insert picture in the toolbar.


----------



## anewmac

Bettydau, emailed me her pics and I wanted to share with the group her great job on her 2


----------



## JonasBrothersFan

ok sorry i am asking this but i am confused and need some more information..
ok...can someone please give me a big explanation of:
what fish extenders are?
where do u get them?
what do u get in them?
How do u know how many gifts to bring to leave in them?
im sorry to ask this but i really am interested in these and i want to find out more

THANKS A BUNCHESS!


----------



## zulaya

Where are you guys finding all the cute fabrics?

I'm SO not a sew-ing person so I have no idea, but my MIL is probably going to sew one for us now.

I know we have a Hancock Fabrics and a Joann Fabrics in the general area, but I can't say that I've ever seen that red and black Mickey head fabric.  I LOVE that!


----------



## Minniemiss

JonasBrothersFan said:


> ok sorry i am asking this but i am confused and need some more information..
> ok...can someone please give me a big explanation of:
> what fish extenders are?
> where do u get them?
> what do u get in them?
> How do u know how many gifts to bring to leave in them?
> im sorry to ask this but i really am interested in these and i want to find out more
> 
> THANKS A BUNCHESS!



Read the first couple of pages of this thread, there's lot's of info.


----------



## Minniemiss

zulaya said:


> Where are you guys finding all the cute fabrics?
> 
> I'm SO not a sew-ing person so I have no idea, but my MIL is probably going to sew one for us now.
> 
> I know we have a Hancock Fabrics and a Joann Fabrics in the general area, but I can't say that I've ever seen that red and black Mickey head fabric.  I LOVE that!



Check out ebay!!


----------



## dahuffy

I found this one today at our local mall for *less than $2.00!*


----------



## anewmac

dahuffy said:


> I found this one today at our local mall for *less than $2.00!*



OMG REALLY WHAT store?


----------



## dahuffy

anewmac said:


> OMG REALLY WHAT store?



Hi sweetie!  Got your email.  I got it a Toy/Game store here in Oklahoma City called _Kirby's World._


----------



## anewmac

thanks! hmm I know we have a cheesey game store here  ... Ill have to check Im sewing challenged and this would be great LOL

THanks!


----------



## dahuffy

I had seen it on ebay too and i know, they wanted like $12.00 shipping!   From china or Hong Kong I think.


----------



## bettydau

$2.00-Wow, that's so cute!  I spent a lot more making two.  The Mickey Head red fabric was in the remnants at Hancock Fabrics.  I had enough to make headbands for all the ladies in our group (six).  
Yesterday I bought some cute pirate fabric so I just may HAVE to try another fish extender.
We have five kids in our group, sailing on the Wonder in January (15 of us), and we plan to take some trinkets and stuff to put in their pockets each day.  It's just another fun thing to do, and there's sure lots of fun things to do on the ship.


----------



## Caitsmama

I got my tropical mickey/minnie fabric from joanns, probably over a year ago though.. don't know if they still carry it.. i bought tons of it (with a 40% coupon) and had my friend make me and my MIL both a purse out of it too!


----------



## scottishwee35

dahuffy said:


> I had seen it on ebay too and i know, they wanted like $12.00 shipping!   From china or Hong Kong I think.



Hey, You got a good bargain!!

I won bit (at UK) so 8 different mickey mouse style materials at ebay yesterday.

I am waiting for it and start to sewing it myself.

Scottishwee35


----------



## dahuffy

I was planning on making my own as well (may do it yet),I just happened to see this at the mall when we walked by.


----------



## disneyjunkie

Hancock's has Disney fabric on thier site.

I can't sew, but I'm going to try to make a few Fish Extenders.

http://www.hancockfabrics.com/shopp...e14=0&attribute15=0&attribute16=0&viewAll.x=1


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

A lot of people had really nice fish extenders on our cruise.  I don't have a sewing machine, and really didn't have the time to hand-stitch one (plus, frankly, I'm just not that creative), but I wanted to participate in the fish-extender gift exchange.  So, I went to Michael's and got two 6" canvas bags in lime-green for 99 cents each, and hand-stitched the handle of one to the bottom of the other one.  I intended to put some appliques on them or other decorations, but really ran out of time, so all I did was put a couple of buttons that I had had made to give out with our cruise logo on them.  I tied the bags to the fish outside with a ribbon from a gift that we had in our cabin, but I had also brought a cloth ribbon to use.  

This worked out fine for us.  This is nothing fancy, but I wanted to show that you can put anything out there that has a pocket & it can be used.  Someone on our cruise had paper bags, and they worked perfectly.

Here's ours with some of the gifts we got hanging from it:





And here's how it looked next to our door.





You can click on the pics for a bigger image.

We gave out magnets & pens that I had made especially for the cruise (we also handed out those pens at our DIS Meet - there were a plethora of them).  We got as gifts - dice and beads from Vegas, pin from Oklahoma and some paper, post-it notes that said Rome-ancing the Mouse (our logo from our cruise), taffy from New York, magnets for our door, a UK flag, bottle opener from the Coliseum, more candy, shaped soap, postcards, and other gifts of that type.  These were really nice to receive each day.  I also got a postcard from a non-DIS neighbor who saw my magnets on my door and gave me a postcard from his native Gibraltar.  I thought that was so nice, so I gave him one of our pens.  All of the gifts were nice, and I especially liked the ones that represented the area where they were from, and the small gifts of the places we had been, and the magnets that were inside jokes (like the paper of Sally with her propeller hat sitting next to the Pope.  

Participating in the Fish Extender exchange really added to our trip.


----------



## LoveMickey

So today I went shopping for the material to make my fish extenders.

I'll make one for my nephew and wife's room too.

Can somenone show me what the back looks like?  Do you just take the base material and use it on the front and back?

Thanks


----------



## AZKathy

LoveMickey said:


> So today I went shopping for the material to make my fish extenders.
> 
> I'll make one for my nephew and wife's room too.
> 
> Can somenone show me what the back looks like?  Do you just take the base material and use it on the front and back?
> 
> Thanks



I cut a 9"x27" piece of base material x 2.  I put them right sides in and added a batting and sewed them together leaving a 2 inch opening and turned it right side out.  I also included the ribbon in the sewing on the top leaving the ribbon on the "right" sides when sewing them in.  I used the batting to make the base a little stronger; you could go without it if you want.  Hope this helps.


----------



## minnieandmickey

Has anyone thought of making a 2 sided one?  I am thinking about trying this, one side that we will use most of the cruise, the other for pirate night.


----------



## LuvtheEars

LoveMickey said:


> So today I went shopping for the material to make my fish extenders.
> 
> I'll make one for my nephew and wife's room too.
> 
> Can somenone show me what the back looks like?  Do you just take the base material and use it on the front and back?
> 
> Thanks



I used the base material for the back of mine.  I used bias to finish the edge.  I made my own bias, but you can buy it pre-packaged too.


----------



## LuvtheEars

minnieandmickey said:


> Has anyone thought of making a 2 sided one?  I am thinking about trying this, one side that we will use most of the cruise, the other for pirate night.



I love this idea!!!  I just might have to do this!!!


----------



## WDWLVR

Just a reminder that one of the guidelines is

*1.  FOR                                                                        SALE                                                                      *For sale ads are strictly prohibited on any of the DISboards.  Anyone posting such ads will have their post deleted. This same policy applies to links to your ebay/auction listings . *"For sale" posts includes **requests for donations*.  If you are participating in or wish to promote a charitable event, please email the webmaster at webmaster@wdwinfo.com for permission first. (You will be asked to provide proof that the organization is legitimate.) Until your request is approved, we ask that you do not post about it on the boards. *


It is a fine line when others are posting what they bought and where when the orignial item was shown on this site.  This is a great thread full of wonderful ideas, however if any more "sale" posts appear it runs the risk of being closed.


*


----------



## disney1990

Here's the one we used in July.  The "P" "D" "Q" represents the last names of the 3 families that cruised together.


----------



## jsheridan

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=180155289817#ebayphotohosting

Here is one I just bought from Ebay for $5.99 + tax!  Hope I linked it right.  I don't really know how to do this stuff!


----------



## dahuffy

jsheridan said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=180155289817#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Here is one I just bought from Ebay for $5.99 + tax!  Hope I linked it right.  I don't really know how to do this stuff!



It's cute but I think it's going to be too wide.  It's twice as wide as the recommended size and may hang out into the hallway.


----------



## eapawsat

I understand what the fish extenders are and that they are for mail, but do you have to be part of a certain "group" to participate?  how does that aspect work? TIA


----------



## mickeyluv

When you use the zip tie to secure your fish extender, to what on the fish to you attach the zip tie to?  Looking at the fish itself, I can't see where you would put a zip tie.  

Also, what are some of the things that people give in fish extenders.  I think this is a neat idea but I can't think of anything to give that people would like.


----------



## Sandaneli

I wrapped the zip tie around the back of the fish, where it is mounted to the wall, and through the hanger on the fish extender.   Then either cut it off or wrap the extra around the back of the fish.  It worked well and you couldn't really see the tie.

As far as gifts,  we were on the 11 night med cruise and had 27 rooms participating in the fish extender gift swap.  Some ideas were custom pens with our cruise logo and cruise date.  (see July 28, 2007 Rome...ancing the mouse, on the meet board), a deck of disney playing cards, magnets and pins with our logo but you could also use any Disney character, postcards from hometowns or ports of call, a small package of pasta picked up at one of the ports, A small bag of "pirate" things including stickers and pencils etc.., glow sticks, candy, key rings, pads of paper, sticky notes, mardi gras type necklaces, a british flag, dice, and lanyards.  

It was great fun to check the fish extender as we returned to our room.  You never knew what would be in the pockets waiting for you.


----------



## ibouncetoo

eapawsat said:


> I understand what the fish extenders are and that they are for mail, but do you have to be part of a certain "group" to participate? how does that aspect work? TIA


 
The need for fish extenders happened because groups of DISers on particular sailings included a lot of people/cabins (hence the need for more 'room' for treats).  These folks all 'met' on their Cruise Meets thread here on the DISboards and a group of people interested in the treat exchange were formed.  Now people who are traveling with their own family/friends group that have multiple cabins do extenders for their group of cabins too.

So yes, you would need to be part of a group of people who agreed to do an exchange.


----------



## anewmac

jsheridan said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=180155289817#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Here is one I just bought from Ebay for $5.99 + tax!  Hope I linked it right.  I don't really know how to do this stuff!



HAHA I was watching that exact listing also! But Ya it is too big I have learned that it should be between 9-11 inch wide... anything over that will be hanging in the hallway and in the way!


----------



## 100acrewooddoc

We brought the Magic home last Saturday.  The Transatlantic cruise.  I signed up somewhere along the line to be in a fish extender contest.  It was fun especially since we did place 2nd or 3rd, I can't remember wich.  It was really cute.  Left in our fish extender was an award certificate that said we "chews" you, with a pack of chewing gum taped to the certificate along with a captain Mickey pen.  I was so excited because I never have sewed anything in my life and I did all of this with just a needle, thread,  and iron for the patches.  I think the kids were so proud of me as well!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We also added a couple of high school musical pins which probably helped too.

Go Me, Go Me!!


----------



## dahuffy

100acrewooddoc said:


> We brought the Magic home last Saturday.  The Transatlantic cruise.  I signed up somewhere along the line to be in a fish extender contest.  It was fun especially since we did place 2nd or 3rd, I can't remember wich.  It was really cute.  Left in our fish extender was an award certificate that said we "chews" you, with a pack of chewing gum taped to the certificate along with a captain Mickey pen.  I was so excited because I never have sewed anything in my life and I did all of this with just a needle, thread,  and iron for the patches.  I think the kids were so proud of me as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also added a couple of high school musical pins which probably helped too.
> 
> Go Me, Go Me!!



How Exciting!


----------



## elderfam

Way to go!  Don't you just love the little "extras" that make your cruise so special!  Disboards ROCK!  
 By the way, GREAT door as well.  
 I think we need a thread dedicated to decorating doors as well.


----------



## tksbaskets

100acrewooddoc said:


> We brought the Magic home last Saturday.  The Transatlantic cruise.  I signed up somewhere along the line to be in a fish extender contest.  It was fun especially since we did place 2nd or 3rd, I can't remember wich.  It was really cute.  Left in our fish extender was an award certificate that said we "chews" you, with a pack of chewing gum taped to the certificate along with a captain Mickey pen.  I was so excited because I never have sewed anything in my life and I did all of this with just a needle, thread,  and iron for the patches.  I think the kids were so proud of me as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also added a couple of high school musical pins which probably helped too.
> 
> Go Me, Go Me!!



You would get the most decorated door award!  Love all the princesses.  What is the significance of the ice cream cones?


----------



## 100acrewooddoc

the ice cream cones were invitations the girls received for a meet and great ice cream social for girls their ages.  It was a cute idea to make them as magnets and put them on the doors of the girls invited.


----------



## tksbaskets

100acrewooddoc said:


> the ice cream cones were invitations the girls received for a meet and great ice cream social for girls their ages.  It was a cute idea to make them as magnets and put them on the doors of the girls invited.



Very nice idea.  We loved our magnetic door.  You make me look like quite the under achiever  Lots of good ideas from your door!


----------



## bgsnmky

bump


----------



## LuvtheEars

Here is my finished FE.  Only about a year early!  
Sorry the picture is so big.  I'm not sure how to make it smaller.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Oh my gosh, Tiffany!!!  It's awesome!!!!  Absolutely a fantastic job with the top!


----------



## Cruise

LuvtheEars said:


> Here is my finished FE.  Only about a year early!
> Sorry the picture is so big.  I'm not sure how to make it smaller.



I'm not only impressed with your skill, but with your patience as well!  I'd get about halfway through a project with that much detail and throw my hands up in frustration.   It looks great!  Congrats on finishing it!


----------



## disneylady

Any chance that you'd want to make extra $ selling those?  I'd buy one today if they were available.  You've done an outstanding job!


----------



## LoveMickey

LuvtheEars said:


> Here is my finished FE.  Only about a year early!
> Sorry the picture is so big.  I'm not sure how to make it smaller.



Tiffany Great Fish Extender.  

I just had my first attempt.  It came out alright, but my 'iron ons' did not come out good on the fabric.  I see you have lighter and some darker fabric.  

What did you use to put the pictures on with?    Mine came out but they are hardly visible.

Thanks,


----------



## bettydau

LoveMickey, I used stick on letters to make our names (not the beautiful pictures used by others), but the letters didn't show up well on the fabric.  I bought stick-on black felt and put it on the fabric under the stick-on letters (can you tell I don't sew???), and now the letters are much more visible.  Maybe this will help you.


----------



## LoveMickey

Thanks I'll try that on the lettering.  

What about the pictures on the pockets?  My pics (off of the dis sites) just did not come out as bright as yours.


----------



## LuvtheEars

LoveMickey said:


> Tiffany Great Fish Extender.
> 
> I just had my first attempt.  It came out alright, but my 'iron ons' did not come out good on the fabric.  I see you have lighter and some darker fabric.
> 
> What did you use to put the pictures on with?    Mine came out but they are hardly visible.
> 
> Thanks,



Were your iron on's transfers or patches?  I embroidered the pictures on my pockets with an embroidery machine.  I would think ironing your pictures onto a fabric they show up on (like white) then cutting that out leaving a little border and sewing or glueing them to the pockets might help some.  I'm not sure.


----------



## LoveMickey

Thanks I'll try that.  I do like the way mine came out, sewing wise.  

I used iron on interfacing and did a reversabile one.  Pirates on the back side.   

Thanks again.


----------



## LuvtheEars

LoveMickey said:


> Thanks I'll try that.  I do like the way mine came out, sewing wise.
> 
> I used iron on interfacing and did a reversabile one.  Pirates on the back side.
> 
> Thanks again.



Will you post a picture when you are done.  I want to see how it turned out!


----------



## dahuffy

disneylady said:


> Any chance that you'd want to make extra $ selling those?  I'd buy one today if they were available.  You've done an outstanding job!



Ditto that!!


----------



## LoveMickey

LuvtheEars said:


> Will you post a picture when you are done.  I want to see how it turned out!



Depending upon how it comes out, I may be brave enough to post a picture.  

But I guess others will see it on the ship, so I guess I will   

It may not be for a few weeks though.  I'm very rusty at sewing and my first attempt was not good enough to show.


----------



## solgent

hey! i'm one of the 13-yr-old twins of solgent! i was reading about these fish extenders, and they seem really cool!! would it be ok to just walk down a random hallway and just drop stuff in anyone's FEs??  do a lot of ppl use FEs, or not a lot? just wanted to know!


----------



## disneytraceyl

What great ideas?  I have been educated on the fish extenders.  I will have to make one for our door.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

LuvtheEars said:


> Here is my finished FE.  Only about a year early!
> Sorry the picture is so big.  I'm not sure how to make it smaller.



Your finished FE is just beautiful.    I love the Captain Mickey at the top.  I have not forgotten to call you.  I have had year-end at work and just one thing after another.  I promise to be in touch soon.  

It looks like you may have a new part-time job in the works.


----------



## Buckeye Gal

solgent said:


> hey! i'm one of the 13-yr-old twins of solgent! i was reading about these fish extenders, and they seem really cool!! would it be ok to just walk down a random hallway and just drop stuff in anyone's FEs??  do a lot of ppl use FEs, or not a lot? just wanted to know!



Hey there!  I think it would be absolutely be wonderful to see someone perform such a random act of kindness by dropping off a little "something" in another cruiser's FE.  I know it would put a smile on my face!   

It seems that there are more people who put up a FE when they are on the 7 night or longer cruises than when they cruise on the Wonder for the 3 and 4 night cruises.  If you and your family are planning another cruise, I suggest you ask the people on your cruise meets thread (mom or dad might be able to help you find it if you're not sure where it is) if they want to get in on the Fish Extender fun.  I know people on my next upcoming cruise are anxious to participate!  

Have a good one!


----------



## elderfam

RweTHEREyet;  Your FE is outstanding!   Can I ask what type of sewing machine you have?   

Cynthia


----------



## tksbaskets

LuvtheEars said:


> Here is my finished FE.  Only about a year early!
> Sorry the picture is so big.  I'm not sure how to make it smaller.
> 
> Beautiful!  What font did you use to embroider the letters?  I have a Bernina machine and I wonder if I can find that font.
> TK


----------



## Dani Dani Dani

LuvtheEars said:


> Here is my finished FE.  Only about a year early!
> Sorry the picture is so big.  I'm not sure how to make it smaller.



You should sell these!  I know I'd DEFINITELY buy one for our upcoming cruise!  It's absolutely adorable!


----------



## wonderapril2007

I totally agree.  I would love to purchase one if you made them to sell.


----------



## LuvtheEars

RweTHEREyet said:


> Your finished FE is just beautiful.    I love the Captain Mickey at the top.  I have not forgotten to call you.  I have had year-end at work and just one thing after another.  I promise to be in touch soon.
> 
> It looks like you may have a new part-time job in the works.



Thank you!  I started your FE this weekend!  Call when you can!  



tksbaskets said:


> Beautiful!  What font did you use to embroider the letters?  I have a Bernina machine and I wonder if I can find that font.
> TK



I also used a Bernina (I have a Bernina 200).  I have the Designer software that digitizes any true type font.  I used the waltautograph font that I found online.  I'm honestly not sure where I found it though or I would post the link.  Try to google "Walt or Disney Fonts".


----------



## LoveMickey

My FE are almost complete.  Once I get the rod all set I'll post the pictures.

I did two of them, one for us and one for my nephew and his wife and little one.

In case anyone else had issues with the iron ons - my solution, use fabric with very light colors.   I did in fact reverse the fabric for the pockets to make the material light in color.  The iron ons came out better this way.

My FE is not as nice as LuvtheEars with her embrodery, but I think I like it


----------



## tksbaskets

LuvtheEars said:


> I also used a Bernina (I have a Bernina 200).  I have the Designer software that digitizes any true type font.  I used the waltautograph font that I found online.  I'm honestly not sure where I found it though or I would post the link.  Try to google "Walt or Disney Fonts".



Perhaps now I have an excuse to upgrade to the better software.  I'm one version below that doesn't digitize fonts  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## scottishwee35

LuvtheEars said:


> Here is my finished FE.  Only about a year early!
> Sorry the picture is so big.  I'm not sure how to make it smaller.



Hi

I love it

But where did you purchase the hanger?  As I lives in Scotland and I am looking for hanger as I see your one is lovely one.

I bought the mickey materials from the Ebay and want to make it on my own.

I would be grateful if you let me know where did you buy mickey hanger from? 

Thank you

Scottishwee35


----------



## LuvtheEars

scottishwee35 said:


> Hi
> 
> I love it
> 
> But where did you purchase the hanger?  As I lives in Scotland and I am looking for hanger as I see your one is lovely one.
> 
> I bought the mickey materials from the Ebay and want to make it on my own.
> 
> I would be grateful if you let me know where did you buy mickey hanger from?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Scottishwee35



Hi  

I made it!  

I used a 1 inch ball dowl cap and cut slits into it and glued flat circles on the sides to make the ears then painted it white.  (Clear as mud - right?)  It was very simple.  You can also just add the ball dowl caps without the ears for a simple hanger.  I tied ribbon to the dowl to hang it with.


----------



## Renysmom

I am next on the list if you decide to sell these  

Great job!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

LuvtheEars said:


> Here is my finished FE.  Only about a year early!
> Sorry the picture is so big.  I'm not sure how to make it smaller.



If you decide to see this please PM me.. or add me to your list

Awesome Job


----------



## Laxmom

Love the examples you guys have given!  I'm glad I have 11 months to work on this!

I showed my husband the pictures you all have posted and he accused me of going to the dark side. Doesn't he understand that you can't be too crazy about Disney stuff?  I might have to become an undercover of darkness fish extender maker.  Guys just don't get it.  At least this one doesn't.  If it said Craftsman on it, it would be ok.


----------



## LoveMickey

Here is our Fish Extender. (2 pictures) 

It is reversible for Pirate night.


----------



## pfishgirl

WoW !!

I wish I had 1/2 the talent to make an extender  

Do you take requests?


----------



## LITTLEKID58

LoveMickey said:


> Here is our Fish Extender. (2 pictures)
> 
> It is reversible for Pirate night.




Really nice TFS


----------



## TnRobin

Ladies and Gentlemen,

While I agree that LuvtheEars is extremely talented, this forum can not be used to sell stuff.  If you would like to make a business proposal for her, please do so via email or PM


----------



## LuvtheEars

LoveMickey said:


> Here is our Fish Extender. (2 pictures)
> 
> It is reversible for Pirate night.



LoveMickey - Your FE turned out great!  I love that it is two sided!  I still think that is a great idea!


----------



## elderfam

Laxmom said:


> Love the examples you guys have given!  I'm glad I have 11 months to work on this!
> 
> I showed my husband the pictures you all have posted and he accused me of going to the dark side. Doesn't he understand that you can't be too crazy about Disney stuff?  I might have to become an undercover of darkness fish extender maker.  Guys just don't get it.  At least this one doesn't.  If it said Craftsman on it, it would be ok.



He says that now, but just wait!  I bet he is the first to check the pockets to see if anything has been dropped off! Ha Ha My DH could'nt pass thru the doorway without checking ours.  When you catch him looking for goodies, you might want to welcome him to the dark side!


----------



## Laxmom

elderfam said:


> He says that now, but just wait!  I bet he is the first to check the pockets to see if anything has been dropped off! Ha Ha My DH could'nt pass thru the doorway without checking ours.  When you catch him looking for goodies, you might want to welcome him to the dark side!



   I am so going to remember that!!!  And you know he will be the first one!!!


----------



## JOANNEL

A question for your past cruisers. What kind of goodies did you get in yours? We are cruising in three weeks and I need to do some shopping. Also did you know who it was from or is it just a surprise?


----------



## gamomof2

is there a pattern anywhere for the FE's?  I've looked through McCalls and everything is either too wide or has more pockets than I need.


----------



## AZKathy

gamomof2 said:


> is there a pattern anywhere for the FE's?  I've looked through McCalls and everything is either too wide or has more pockets than I need.




I just made my pattern with tissue paper.  I measured it 8 inches wide and then made the length I wanted which I chose to be 28 inches long.  I added enough on each side for sewing and cut it out.  The pockets were 6 inches deep X 8 inches wide.  I also added quilt batting between the bigger piece to add some strength to that piece. 

Bevtoy gave this link to help make it on page four of this thread: http://www.sewing.org/enthusiast/html/et_starslockerpocket.html

Thanks Bevtoy!


----------



## ReAnSt

Fish Extender from my Back 2 Back cruises from September 8 to the 22nd.

It was made from a rolling bag with broken wheels.  Cut the bag apart, left the zipper at the top and handles on.  Cut the handle open at the top and cut the other handle off the other side of the bag.  Sewed the handle pieces together.  Cut pockets out of the sides of the bags and sewed Mickey heads onto them.  Then sewed the pockets to the bag


----------



## bettydau

I'm proof you don't need a pattern.  I don't sew at all, so did all by hand.  I just bought a little more than a yard of fabric.  I cut out a size from that 8 " by 36"-38".  I ironed on some backing to stiffen the fabric.  
I just "eyeballed" how big the pockets should be, and I put four on my FE's (I made two FE's-one for us, a family of two, and another for a family of four). I hand sewed the pockets on, but otherwise, everything was iron-on (including the seams.)
I ironed on sticky letters for names, numbers, and stick-on fishy things I had bought.
I'll be glad to send you a picture if you PM me. These are for our Jan. 20 voyage.


----------



## elderfam

JOANNEL said:


> A question for your past cruisers. What kind of goodies did you get in yours? We are cruising in three weeks and I need to do some shopping. Also did you know who it was from or is it just a surprise?



A zip lock bag with bandaids, rubber bands, paper clips, zip ties, safty pins etc. It was a little bag with the little things you might not know you would need.  (it actually came in handy. )
 We have also been given, a little note pad, pens, pencils, candy with stickers or home made wrappers with cruise motto wrapped around the outside and magnets.  A special homemade necklace for one of the special nights like pirate or tropical. The thing I didnt do that I will for the next cruise was to print stickers with our disboard name to attach to the gift.  Lots of people use the return address stickers for this.  I thought it was a cute idea.  I would suggest you check out the dollar store for disney items such as stickers that people could use when they scrapbook.  Some of the gifts came with a little note which made it personal.
The gifts overall went from expensive to home made but all were equally great to recieve and made us wish we had brought more to give away.  I think that was my favorite part.  Dropping off the home made magents and then seeing them on peoples doors.  
On our cruise a wonderful gentleman organized lanyards and made inserts for everyone.  It was just awsome to see so many dis'ers.     If it;s done on our next cruise. I want to make pins for our lanyards.

Just have fun with it!


----------



## Caitsmama

LuvtheEars -- did you embroider those patches directly on using an embroidery machine, and the fonts.. or are they patches or something? It came out great!


----------



## PurplePrincess4

Your Fish Extender turned out really nice. I LOVE the leopard print!  




ReAnSt said:


> Fish Extender from my Back 2 Back cruises from September 8 to the 22nd.
> 
> It was made from a rolling bag with broken wheels.  Cut the bag apart, left the zipper at the top and handles on.  Cut the handle open at the top and cut the other handle off the other side of the bag.  Sewed the handle pieces together.  Cut pockets out of the sides of the bags and sewed Mickey heads onto them.  Then sewed the pockets to the bag


----------



## LuvtheEars

Caitsmama said:


> LuvtheEars -- did you embroider those patches directly on using an embroidery machine, and the fonts.. or are they patches or something? It came out great!



Thank you!  I used a Bernina embroidery machine and embroidered the designs directly on my pockets before I put the FE together.


----------



## Olivia'sMom

This is my first time to post a picture I hope this works.

Here are our fish extenders.  My Mom made them.  One was made to represent Mickey Mouse and to represent Minnie Mouse.


----------



## Olivia'sMom

It doesn't appear that my posting worked.  Can someone tell me how to post a picture please ?

Thank you!


----------



## plenam

Olivia'sMom said:


> It doesn't appear that my posting worked.  Can someone tell me how to post a picture please ?
> 
> Thank you!



You put the http:// in twice, try it with www in it's place

                                              Brett


----------



## Olivia'sMom

OK here goes nothing.  These are our fish extenders that my Mom made.  One represent Mickey Mouse and one represents Minnie Mouse.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## dahuffy

Olivia'sMom said:


> OK here goes nothing.  These are our fish extenders that my Mom made.  One represent Mickey Mouse and one represents Minnie Mouse.
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Those turned out just adorable!!


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Olivia'sMom....Very creative and cute!  Great job!


----------



## Pixie Dust for Me!

bumping...I had a bit of a problem finding this thread.  Search doesn't seem to be working too well tonight!

Everyone who made one...they all look great.  Hopefully mine will look 1/2 as good!


----------



## figgy4me

bump


----------



## Caitsmama

bumping again.. keep the gift ideas coming, i would love to hear what everyone recieved in their FE's.


----------



## figgy4me




----------



## m4travel

Olivia's Mom -  It's nearly time to leave for work, so I'm being lazy.  Instead of searching the thread for the answer, I'll just ask:  Where did you get the rods with the Mickey-head icons as finials for your fish extenders?

Broke down yesterday and visited our local chain fabric store, but didn't see anything likely to use for the top/bottom rods.  Suppose I could try the chain arts/crafts store...but being pointed in the correct direction would help with my no-sew version of the FE.


----------



## Olivia'sMom

m4travel said:


> Olivia's Mom -  It's nearly time to leave for work, so I'm being lazy.  Instead of searching the thread for the answer, I'll just ask:  Where did you get the rods with the Mickey-head icons as finials for your fish extenders?
> 
> Broke down yesterday and visited our local chain fabric store, but didn't see anything likely to use for the top/bottom rods.  Suppose I could try the chain arts/crafts store...but being pointed in the correct direction would help with my no-sew version of the FE.





Those are dowel rods that we cut and used precut wooden shepers.  They had a cut out in them already which fit our dowel rods perfect.  We painted them black and used that stiff foam to cut out ears and glued them on.  I got it all at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## m4travel

Thanks, so much, OM!  We ended up not adopting your Mickey/Minnie theme (store didn't have a lot of Disney - can you believe it?), but this gives me ideas to carry out our Napa/Sonoma theme instead.


----------



## chewtd

Thank you for all the wonderful ideas.  I'm just not sure if it would get much use, as we are not traveling with a big group.  What do you all say?


----------



## bettydau

You may be right about the FE's not being as useful when you're not going with a group.  We sail 1/20 and have five cabins with all our family, so we know this will just add to the fun!


----------



## m4travel

We've never had an FE on earlier cruises.  Even when we cruised the DVC Members cruise we didn't do any sort of exchange - and we saw the folks we knew around the ship every day.

However, on the next cruise we are doing Secret Santa, so it's _de rigeur_. I'm attempting a no-sew version (well, practically no-sew); too lazy to get out the Singer and fire it up!


----------



## LoveMickey

I'm doing the Fish Extenders as just part of door decorations, just for the fun of it.


----------



## Betty Breed

Figgy4me: How did you get the Mickey head in your signature? I knew how once but I can't find the info. Thanks


----------



## m4travel

Okay; here's the non-sewn effort.  I was determined to avoid digging out the Singer and warming it up.

Wasn't happy with the Disney fabric my local store carried, so switched to another favorite theme: Napa/Sonoma.  The body of the FE is double-sided stiff fusible interfacing wrapped in the grapevine fabric.  Pockets were made from the same fabric, reinforced with green grosgrain ribbon applied with an iron-on adhesive.  Edges were turned, fused, and then fused to the body, moving the top of each pocket towards the center a bit to create a pouch.  We then attached the purple grosgrain ribbon hanger to the body with jeans buttons and reinforced each pocket with rivets at the corners.






Thanks to everyone who gave advice and pointed me in the right direction (especially Olivia'sMom & Betty Dau)!


----------



## cntkg1

Here's a few pictures of the loot I brought home from the Oct 20th Western.
Thanks Konked Kruisers for all the great gifts!!!

I couldn't picture all of them because some of the items I pictured had names and home addresses on them, but you get the idea. 

We had 19 families playing DIStag for the week.  We all had great fun!!

(Oh yeah, Plankton was not included as a gift in our game, rather he was our Konked Kruiser Mascot.


----------



## elderfam




----------



## Photographer

You've all inspired me to make one as well.  I'll be helped by my friend who's a fantastic sewer.  MouseFest is only a few weeks away! Wahoo!


----------



## jajsmom

Here is my fish extender. I picked the materials and my neighbor made it for me. I was supposed to have a blue backround but I didn't have enough fabric so she used the yellow. I borrowed one of your design pattern.

I think it came out great. Just have to add my rod. We leave this Sat.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

jajsmom said:


> Here is my fish extender. I picked the materials and my neighbor made it for me. I was supposed to have a blue backround but I didn't have enough fabric so she used the yellow. I borrowed one of your design pattern.
> 
> I think it came out great. Just have to add my rod. We leave this Sat.



Really Nice...........


----------



## Babs417

Good job Our kids loved getting something everyday


----------



## bettydau

Little Kid 58, your fish extender is super!  Have a great cruise-we have 70 days to go!


----------



## Disneyday

I am curious. Do you leave pressies every day, once a cruise or whenever you feel like it?
Sue


----------



## figgy4me




----------



## figgy4me




----------



## lg3

Disneyday said:


> I am curious. Do you leave pressies every day, once a cruise or whenever you feel like it?
> Sue



I think it depends on how many DIS'ers you have in your fish extender group.  We pretty much got a special surprise every day.  I tried to pass them out on days at port, or when I thought they might not be in... didn't want for it not to be a surprise.  It really was worth it, bringing things onboard.


----------



## Making_Memories

Does anyone have any new fish extender pictures to post? I love seeing everyones ideas and projects!


----------



## PhotoLisa

Here's a pic of 2 of the 5 fish extenders that mfabre and I made this week in preparation for our cruise at the beginning of February (2008).  

Note to self . . . don't use black fabric again because you have to get special transfer paper for dark colors and it doesn't look as nice.  I had to make the background of the images for the pockets black to compensate and it wasn't the way I wanted it to look but it was better than cutting out each individual letter, photo, etc.


----------



## JOANNEL

We got a lot of fun things. One diser made us all thank you cards for all the tips- all disney related- really cute. I gave out glow necklaces for pirate night. We got beads, chocolate, pens, pencils, stickers even Wing sauce from buffalo. It was fun. I am not creative so I used a plastic box that I bought a halloween decoration in and put disney stickers on it.


----------



## scottishwee35

PhotoLisa said:


> Here's a pic of 2 of the 5 fish extenders that mfabre and I made this week in preparation for our cruise at the beginning of February (2008).
> 
> Note to self . . . don't use black fabric again because you have to get special transfer paper for dark colors and it doesn't look as nice.  I had to make the background of the images for the pockets black to compensate and it wasn't the way I wanted it to look but it was better than cutting out each individual letter, photo, etc.



Hi

I am going to make it soon and I wonder if you to print out name and Iron on it?  Just wonder.  Your fish extenders look GOOD 

Trouble that I cannot find the hanger and look everywhere in my area and cannot find it.

I look ebay nothing as saw one now not sure if it is right hanger ,  

Scottishwee35


----------



## PhotoLisa

Yes, I used ink jet iron on transfer paper for the pocket decoations.  I'm using a wooden dowel for the hangar.  I read somewhere that the top of the cord that you use needs to be 7.5" from the rod.



scottishwee35 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am going to make it soon and I wonder if you to print out name and Iron on it?  Just wonder.  Your fish extenders look GOOD
> 
> Trouble that I cannot find the hanger and look everywhere in my area and cannot find it.
> 
> I look ebay nothing as saw one now not sure if it is right hanger ,
> 
> Scottishwee35


----------



## llmurphy17

What great ideas


----------



## quiltymom

We haven't even booked our cruise yet and I've already purchased the fabric to make mine!  I'm so bad.     I've enjoyed seeing everyone's ideas and I will be sure to post mine, whenever I do get around to making it!

This is such a fun idea.

P.S.  I also wanted to let everyone know that if you want an alternative to using the iron-on transfer paper for your designs, you can purchase specially treated fabric that you can run through your inkjet printers.  You can purchase it at most fabric and craft stores.  It only comes in white, but if you sew and want the little extra bit of work it takes to do an applique (if you want), it turns out beautifully!


----------



## Tink113

So, I have a few questions since I have not done this in the past...

1) How do you sign up to be on the list?  Where do I find the list, so I can put things in other people fish extender?

2) Do people only do this for repo cruises?  We are going on a 4 night in Sept 08  & I would love to try this out then.

3) Can someone send me the pattern???


----------



## mindy327

Making_Memories said:


> Does anyone have any new fish extender pictures to post? I love seeing everyones ideas and projects!



Heres mine. Ive posted in a different thread but just to help. You dont have to be CRAFTY QUEEN to make these. I didnt sew it at all. just used no sew glue. Worked great.


----------



## cats mom

Tink113 said:


> So, I have a few questions since I have not done this in the past...
> 
> 1) How do you sign up to be on the list?  Where do I find the list, so I can put things in other people fish extender?
> 
> 2) Do people only do this for repo cruises?  We are going on a 4 night in Sept 08  & I would love to try this out then.
> 
> 3) Can someone send me the pattern???




Check the cruise meets board to see if anyone has started a thread for your date yet... if they haven't YOU start one. 
 

Then it just depends on whether the folks who are cruising with you want to get involved with an exchange or not.

I think in general folks do tend to get more involved in Dis activities like fish extender exchanges on the longer cruises, but the DVC folks certainly proved that you can do it on a shorter cruise as well.

.


----------



## mommybot

I remember seeing these. Now I'm just finding the forum & we leave Friday. I don't know if I have time to make one (even if I could) or time to buy one (even if I could find one). Any suggestions???
AND..I see the decorations on the door...did you make them, did you buy them?


----------



## mommybot

and how do I find out how to participate and what to get to fill others'?


----------



## khakismum

subscribing....and bumping


----------



## cruisedis05

bump


----------



## PrincessEmilysMommy

I still don't have one.  I think I'm going to get to the craft store today and get the canvas tote bags to sew together.  Hopefully they will have a nice iron on also.


----------



## cmom

I am getting ready for my first Disney Cruise. I would love to see pictures of everyones Fish Extenders.  Also any hints or tips on making them would be great. 

I do not sew and I think this is going to be as big of an adventure for me as the trip I think.  

Thanks everyone.


----------



## gweeptrish

Just wanted to show off my newly completed fish extender.  It was inspired by LuvTheEars' extender, but I didn't get nearly as detailed with the finish work as she did.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

are those iron on embroidered things?


----------



## gweeptrish

no, they're done on a home embroidery machine (viking 1+).

-Trish


----------



## tidefan

Here is the fish extender we made for our 1/19 Eastern:


----------



## DisneyCruiser2008

Very cute!!  What are the actual recommended dimensions of an FE -- so it doesn't hang over into the hallway, etc.


----------



## Sandaneli

DisneyCruiser2008 said:


> Very cute!!  What are the actual recommended dimensions of an FE -- so it doesn't hang over into the hallway, etc.




If I remember correctly it's 8" but there is more information on the Dis.  I posted a request for directions on the DisDesign board here is the link:  http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1711174

They can be purchased but I haven't seen one.  Also they are available on EBay.  On the Med cruise someone joked about using a paper bag and I made one out of paper for her, just for fun.  WHen they worked on the boards a few weeks ago, our thread was deleted  otherwise I could lead you to many pictures and directions for them.

Sandra


----------



## LuvtheEars

gweeptrish said:


> Just wanted to show off my newly completed fish extender.  It was inspired by LuvTheEars' extender, but I didn't get nearly as detailed with the finish work as she did.



Great job!  This looks terriffic! And, Thank you for the shout out!  

For the person that asked size  -  I made mine 8" wide, but the dowl ends are longer than that by about 2".  

Keep the pictures coming everyone!

Tiffany


----------



## Faith&Hope

A few people have mentioned finding these at a bargain store. What store have you seen the fish entenders in?  I was thinking of .99 store, Dollar Tree, or any other store where they are cheap.
I would rather have one to start with and then add to it to make it cute!

Thanks!


----------



## scottishwee35

mindy327 said:


> Heres mine. Ive posted in a different thread but just to help. You dont have to be CRAFTY QUEEN to make these. I didnt sew it at all. just used no sew glue. Worked great.




That is beautiful

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

tidefan said:


> Here is the fish extender we made for our 1/19 Eastern:



Like the Mickeyheads, where did you get it ?

I am going to make one, still cannot find the hanger yet

Scottishwee35


----------



## RLccweems

Tink113 said:


> So, I have a few questions since I have not done this in the past...
> 
> 1) How do you sign up to be on the list?  Where do I find the list, so I can put things in other people fish extender?
> 
> 2) Do people only do this for repo cruises?  We are going on a 4 night in Sept 08  & I would love to try this out then.
> 
> 3) Can someone send me the pattern???



I can't seem to find the answers to these questions....can some one please repost them?  I'm going to try and make one....everyone had done a wonderful job on theirs!

lettie


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Tink113 said:


> So, I have a few questions since I have not done this in the past...
> 
> 1) How do you sign up to be on the list?  Where do I find the list, so I can put things in other people fish extender?
> 
> 2) Do people only do this for repo cruises?  We are going on a 4 night in Sept 08  & I would love to try this out then.
> 
> 3) Can someone send me the pattern???




In the first five-ten pages of this thread there are some great ideas of what to put in other people's fish extenders.  Also, there are a couple of patterns posted too.  

The only way I know of to get involved in one is to find a thread on the DCL section for cruise meets and get a group together there that wants to participate in the Fish Extender exchanges.  People do them mostly on the longer cruises, but there are a few that do them on the shorter cruises as well.  We are only doing a 3 day and I think we'll have a few families participating.


----------



## JAZ2525

I keep reading about Fish Extenders.  What are they?


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

scottishwee35 said:


> I am going to make one, still cannot find the hanger yet
> 
> Scottishwee35




Hi Deborah 

I think what everyone is using to make their hanger, is a length of dowling (wood). You would be able to buy it at a DIY store like Homebase or B&Q. Look where they sell wooden trims like dado rails and picture rails. 

If you are really stuck, maybe you could use a length of bamboo cane like you get from the garden centre. I'm sure the pound shops will have them in soon.

I've just found this thread and my mind is racing with ideas! I need to find some good fabrics first.

 Let me know how you get on!

Lesley


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

I copied down two different sets of instructions for "fishies" that I can email anyone if you PM your email address to me.

This is my first. Great thing about 1st tries: now I know what I did wrong (well, sort of  ) It's hard to see the black bias tape around the whole thing but it really gave it a finished look. I freaked when the fabric came out of the washer frayed - then I decided to just use the edge for the top of the pockets. Now if I could just figure out how to make those dynamite mickey heads on the dowel...


----------



## aprince&princess

I'm pretty sure somewhere in this thread someone tells you how to make them.  I think they used wooden balls that they inserted flat wooden disks into for the ears and then added them to the end of the dowel.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Just got off the WOnder...

last night, someone STOLE my Peronalized fish extender, that was made custom order by a fellow Diser...still cant believe it!! There are jerks that actually cruise on DCL! My kids loved it....and they were upset!


----------



## khakismum

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Just got off the WOnder...
> 
> last night, someone STOLE my Peronalized fish extender, that was made custom order by a fellow Diser...still cant believe it!! There are jerks that actually cruise on DCL! My kids loved it....and they were upset!



Oh man, that really bites!    I'm so sorry that happened.  Don't let it ruin all the GOOD memories of the cruise too.     It's hard to explain to kids though, I understand.


----------



## mickeyluv

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Just got off the WOnder...
> 
> last night, someone STOLE my Peronalized fish extender, that was made custom order by a fellow Diser...still cant believe it!! There are jerks that actually cruise on DCL! My kids loved it....and they were upset!



We are planning on doing the FE also on our cruise in Nov. and this is exactly what I'm afraid of will happen to us!!  I'm so sorry this happened to you.  On our very 1st cruise ever, our door signs were stolen off of our cabin door


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

I've never been on the cruise before, however I'm going on the Magic in September.  Is there a way to prevent the fish extender from getting stolen?  Maybe something that I could bring from home to secure it?


----------



## cats mom

I think some folks have brought a heavy duty plastic zip tie to secure their fish extender. 
Just don't forget to pack a pair of scissors to cut it off on the last night.
 

Of course if someone is really determined to be malicious, they will likely find a way; but it's worth a shot to make it more difficult for them. 

So sorry about your missing items DisneyBride '03 
(I believe I read on another thread that they took all your magnets too?)

Very frustrating that some folks have no respect for others' property.


----------



## Sandaneli

I'm so sorry that someone stole your FE On our last cruise we used  a ziptie and no one bothered it.  Where was your room?  I'm wondering if being in a busy corridor makes a difference.  We were in a Cat 12 on deck 2 so not too many people were around there.  We leave 2/16 on the Magic and are planning FE and door magnets but we are on deck 6 in a busy area.  Maybe I'll take them in over night.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

I plan on taking the zip tie AND threading fish line behind the ribbon I use to hang it (I'm cutting a hole in the dowel and threading it thru) so someone can't just give it a yank - well, they'll have to yank pretty hard. If it goes missing, I'm sending my kids on a hunt!


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

Sandaneli said:


> I'm wondering if being in a busy corridor makes a difference.



I was wondering this too. I've just discovered the whole FE & magnets thing from the Board worship: fabulous ideas) but we are on Deck 5 , only 4 doors along from the Oceaneers Club.
Do you think I'm setting myself up for trouble? I don't want my youngest DD to be upset if our stuff goes?

Taking them in at night would maybe help and the zip ties would be a good deterrent.

I wonder if I can change my stateroom?


----------



## gweeptrish

Or if you don't need a personalized one, I happen to have an extra.  I made one to figure out the pattern and then I made a fancier one for my family. If you want it, PM me.






Probably wouldn't be hard at all to personalize it with some iron-on transfers.

-Trish


----------



## ohanaMAMA

I am a first time cruiser.. what is a fish extender?


----------



## jcs wife

Hi Everyone,

I loved this idea of fish extenders.  Next to your door is a fish that the crew and you communicate with  and it is in the shape of a fish.  What we did was make a material  bag or like a letter divider made out of material, we hung these bags on the fish.  Now the fun part is comming up.  One person volunteers to head up the fish gift exchange (basically collect the names of the person interested in this exchange and write down their room number next to their names on a piece of paper).  Pick a day that everyone get together on the ship, we met at the Promanade lounge, we were a small group of 14 so that was a perfect size room.  During the meeting hand out a list of names and room numbers to everyone.  
Lets say if 15 people sign up they get a list of names.  Now the fun part.  We bought little items like fancy post it notes and a lot of dollar store items of any type from your state.  Once you have the list you go around and put little gift into everyone fish extender.  
On the 1-19-08 cruise, it made it interesting because you didnt know who put what in your bag but it made it a surprise.  if you have children you can put down on your list how many and ages if you want.  Because the kids got excited to get toys in the fish extenders. or you can make it just adult its what ever your groups decides on.
In my gift bag I got the little celophane gift bags and put a lolipop in it that NC printed on it, and I put pencils and cute note pads in the bag and delivered it to everyones fish extenders.
If you look on the Dis boards report for that cruise some of the fish extenders are pictured on their reports.
This is not something you have to do but we had a blast shopping, delivering and receiving gifts.  I hope this helps a bit.  Have fun


----------



## cristit14

You can see my fish extender on my door from our Dec07 cruise.  One of the people on the cruise (thanks Stacie!!) made them for the group of about 6 families that was interested in the exchange.  She did sew them, they are made out of felt.  Really cute!  We each brought things to put in the bags and I think all of us brought stuff for almost every day.  It was a lot of fun!


----------



## jcs wife

The Thread with Tidefan has a picture of a fancy fish extender, they made a section for each person in their family.  We made our with just one pocket and it work just fine.

The Thread with Chepic has a picture of all the participants for the fish extenders and the DIS board.  After we got our list of room numbers and names we decided to take a group picture up the stairwell.

I do have one extra fish extender if anyone is interested in it just send me your name and address I will mail it to you.

When do you guys have your big day for fun and relaxation?

I know we just got done with our in Jan. but we are now planning our 3rd magic trip for Dec. 2008.  Yippie


----------



## LindaBabe

I wonder if you could glue antennae balls on the ends of the dowel to make the mickeys.


----------



## dahuffy

lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> I was wondering this too. I've just discovered the whole FE & magnets thing from the Board worship: fabulous ideas) but we are on Deck 5 , only 4 doors along from the Oceaneers Club.
> Do you think I'm setting myself up for trouble? I don't want my youngest DD to be upset if our stuff goes?
> 
> Taking them in at night would maybe help and the zip ties would be a good deterrent.
> 
> I wonder if I can change my stateroom?



We *Loved* deck 5!!! The only traffic outside your stateroom is from neighbors.  I wish we could have gotten a stateroom there on our next trip.


----------



## lbgraves

While sharing ideas for making your own fish extenders is fine, for sale posts or anything advertising any item for sale violates the DIS board guidelines.

Thank you.


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

dahuffy said:


> We *Loved* deck 5!!! The only traffic outside your stateroom is from neighbors.  I wish we could have gotten a stateroom there on our next trip.



Oh thanks for the reassurance.  I was getting a bit worried ('cos I picked the deck  and room 5018 was the only Cat 8 left)

I'll just make sure I've got a ziptie and I think I'll print  "The Murray Family" on everything and see if that makes them less attractive to others...unless their surname is Murray of course.


----------



## quiltymom

LindaBabe said:


> I wonder if you could glue antennae balls on the ends of the dowel to make the mickeys.



I was wondering the same thing.  I don't see why not.  I have a stash of them that I picked up at the Disney Store for 50 cents each a while back.  I couldn't pass them up at that price!


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

LindaBabe said:


> I wonder if you could glue antennae balls on the ends of the dowel to make the mickeys.



Smart thinking!


----------



## mommy2777

where did you find the message in a bottle?


----------



## sarahsmom73

bump!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Would hate to see any other Diser's "lose" their fish extenders like I did...please try some kind of recommendation that secures it a bit better. It is truly a bummer to know your personalized item, was stolen by someone on your cruise! Not a fun feeling to walk out of your stateroom and realize someone came by and stole all your personalized door magnets and fish extender....for what?!


----------



## tinkryansmom

mommy2777 said:


> where did you find the message in a bottle?



I found mine in the $1 department at Target! They had a lot of Disney items there so I loaded up for my July cruise!!


----------



## DisneyCruiser2008

LuvtheEars said:


> Here is my finished FE.  Only about a year early!
> Sorry the picture is so big.  I'm not sure how to make it smaller.



Can I ask you where you found the adorable beach themed appliques?


----------



## Tracyvp

DisneyCruiser2008 said:


> Can I ask you where you found the adorable beach themed appliques?



IIRC, she said she embroidered them herself on her machine.


----------



## stillwater

DisneyCruiser2008, I believe those are embroidered directly onto the pockets using an embroidery sewing machine, not appliques.  Makes me wish for a new sewing machine, because they're amazing.


I've been following this thread to keep up with everyone's fun ideas.

I'm getting antsy to make ours -- maybe a few trial runs before our cruise?


----------



## DisneyCruiser2008

Tracyvp said:


> IIRC, she said she embroidered them herself on her machine.



Wow -- shows you what I know.   Those are wonderful!


----------



## Tracyvp

DisneyCruiser2008 said:


> Wow -- shows you what I know.   Those are wonderful!



Aren't they amazing?  I wish I had that kind of talent.  I'm lucky if I can hem a pair a pants or sew on a missing button!  But I keep telling myself I have other talents.......


----------



## khakismum

bump


----------



## mommy2777

tinkryansmom said:


> I found mine in the $1 department at Target! They had a lot of Disney items there so I loaded up for my July cruise!!



I was talking about the animated message in a bottle you had in your post. lol


----------



## anewmac

I thought I had wrote the dimentions down but cant seem to find them now. Thinking of giving it a try this weekend. I have the material just not sure how big it should be. I thought I remember no wider then 9in, but aprox how long do majority of you make it. How big per pocket? 

THanks!


----------



## dmi188

Nothing fancy, but here is my no sew FE.  I see it is not as long as most.  I still need to add ribbon or cord at the top to hang it by.


----------



## LuvtheEars

Hello!  Here is how I made my Mickey Head hanger:






For the hanger I used a dowel rod that I cut the right length.  I added 1 inch dowel end balls (I bought them at a craft store) that I cut slits into and put flat wood circles to make Mickey heads. Be sure your Dowel fits into the hole in the dowel end.  This was a fun project, but be careful to secure your dowel ball when you are cutting them.  I used my DH's vice and some of the non-slip cabinet liner to hold the ball.  Then I used wood glue to secure the dowel balls and ribbon to hang the FE with.

I have read that foam circles can also be used to make the ears.

I really did try to resize this picture smaller?  Sorry it is so big.

Tiffany


----------



## LuvtheEars

dmi188 said:


> Nothing fancy, but here is my no sew FE.  I see it is not as long as most.  I still need to add ribbon or cord at the top to hang it by.



I love what you did on your pockets!  The name tags are fantastic!

Tiffany


----------



## keishashadow

LuvtheEars said:


> Hello! Here is how I made my Mickey Head hanger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the hanger I used a dowel rod that I cut the right length. I added 1 inch dowel end balls (I bought them at a craft store) that I cut slits into and put flat wood circles to make Mickey heads. Be sure your Dowel fits into the hole in the dowel end. This was a fun project, but be careful to secure your dowel ball when you are cutting them. I used my DH's vice and some of the non-slip cabinet liner to hold the ball. Then I used wood glue to secure the dowel balls and ribbon to hang the FE with.
> 
> I have read that foam circles can also be used to make the ears.
> 
> I really did try to resize this picture smaller? Sorry it is so big.
> 
> Tiffany


 
i was thinking of just making an indentation in the MM balls you can put on antenna (so many cute ones) & glueing them on ; anyone else try it yet?


----------



## LuvtheEars

keishashadow said:


> i was thinking of just making an indentation in the MM balls you can put on antenna (so many cute ones) & glueing them on ; anyone else try it yet?



I would love to try this, but don't know where to get these other than WDW.  Do they sell them at the Disney Store in the mall?  How much are they?

Tiffany


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Soo cute, what are the Mickey heads on the dowels made of?


----------



## Disney Sweetie

Those are so cute....please tell us where you got the Mickey heads on the dowels....my next cruise is in May and I need new ideas for my fish extender.


----------



## mommasita

Hi everyone  

I just wanted to remind everyone that selling is prohibited on the DIS, and you will receive an infraction if you do so. Helping others is great, but once it goes beyond help and information to the point of hinting at selling, then it must be deleted and an infraction given..

Thanks for everyone's understanding..


1.  FOR SALE For sale ads are strictly prohibited on any of the DISboards.  Anyone posting such ads will have their post deleted. This same policy applies to links to your ebay/auction listings . "For sale" posts includes requests for donations.  If you are participating in or wish to promote a charitable event, please email the webmaster at webmaster@wdwinfo.com for permission first. (You will be asked to provide proof that the organization is legitimate.) Until your request is approved, we ask that you do not post about it on the boards.


----------



## chepic

You can buy the dowels at any craft store.  Also, you can buy Mickey fabric at Joann's.  We got all the stuff there and it took me about 20 minutes to put together one with 3 pockets, and then about 1 day to let the paint dry. (We used the paint pens to write our names.)  It is a great craft for the kids.


----------



## Disney Sweetie

Thanks for the info.....I will check our local fabric store and arts and crafts stores for the Mickey Heads.


----------



## GoofyJJ

I hope this insn't highjacking your thread, it seemed to fit with a few other posts here.  Thanks!!

We're going on the DCL April 3.  I'm interested in the Fish Extenders, it sounds like a lot of fun.  Do you get together a group prior to the trip or just meet those interested on the cruise?  That leads to my next question, how many gifts do you typically bring?  It looks like some bring little items from the dollar store, any other ideas that people have received that you enjoyed.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

dmi188 said:


> Nothing fancy, but here is my no sew FE.  I see it is not as long as most.  I still need to add ribbon or cord at the top to hang it by.



love it! are the MIckey and Minnie iron ons? If so, how long did it take you to cut them out?


----------



## dmi188

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> love it! are the MIckey and Minnie iron ons? If so, how long did it take you to cut them out?


Thanks!
Yes, they are iron ons of pictures from the magnet thread.  They did take a few minutes to cut out...kept trimming here and there to get them to look good...but not more than 5 minutes.  I had a snow day from school, it was nice to work on something for my cruise!


----------



## chepic

GoofyJJ said:


> I hope this insn't highjacking your thread, it seemed to fit with a few other posts here.  Thanks!!
> 
> We're going on the DCL April 3.  I'm interested in the Fish Extenders, it sounds like a lot of fun.  Do you get together a group prior to the trip or just meet those interested on the cruise?  That leads to my next question, how many gifts do you typically bring?  It looks like some bring little items from the dollar store, any other ideas that people have received that you enjoyed.



It all becomes part of your dismeet that you organize with the people on your cruise.  Look under the dismeet thread and find the cruise you are on, and then someone will take charge and create a list of all the people who will have the extenders.  From there, you can buy little trinkets that you leave in the "mail boxes."  We received pens, pencils, candy, postcards, balls, gum, stickers, pirate stuff, and other really nice goodies.  Our son ran down the hall each day to see what was in it.  I went out on Thurs, and delivered ours.  

Have fun.

cheryl


----------



## keishashadow

LuvtheEars said:


> I would love to try this, but don't know where to get these other than WDW. Do they sell them at the Disney Store in the mall? How much are they?
> 
> Tiffany


 
not expensive, few $; at most; i've seen them @ our disneystore - might have on disneyshopping site

know they have them on ebay now & again & some of the sites that sell disney park stuff (at markup )

fyi, you can buy nearly anything you want that they sell in the parks (as long as you know what you want lol) by calling WDW direct
407-363-6200  or wdw.mail.order@disneyworld.com, they do add S&H


----------



## wuv tigger

disneyfanatic3166 said:


> Im trying to find one of these on ebay, and try as I might, none of the sellers seem to know that in reality, they ARE fish extenders!   What keywords should I be searching for?



Seeing as I have over 7 months until my cruise, no hurry to get it done but I am already looking for fabrics.


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## dredick




----------



## khakismum

gift exchange with the FE question....

Our cruise meet is talking about doing the FE gift exchange but we are stymied on the logistics of it.  Those of you who have done an organized exchange how did you organize it?

Did you settle on a list of days:

Day 1 - gift representing home state
Day 2 - gift of X variety...
Day 3 - gift of Y variety...
etc. etc.

Or did you leave it up to chance and hope everyone got a fair shake?
I know these things can be as elaborate or as simple as you want.  We were just trying to figure out what to present as guidelines for the exchange. Highly organized or kismet?  Any ideas anyone?


----------



## cntkg1

khakismum said:


> gift exchange with the FE question....
> 
> Our cruise meet is talking about doing the FE gift exchange but we are stymied on the logistics of it.  Those of you who have done an organized exchange how did you organize it?
> 
> Did you settle on a list of days:
> 
> Day 1 - gift representing home state
> Day 2 - gift of X variety...
> Day 3 - gift of Y variety...
> etc. etc.
> 
> Or did you leave it up to chance and hope everyone got a fair shake?
> I know these things can be as elaborate or as simple as you want.  We were just trying to figure out what to present as guidelines for the exchange. Highly organized or kismet?  Any ideas anyone?



I sent you a pm explaining the way our tag game ran last year.  Hope it helps.


----------



## keishashadow

dredick said:


>


 
Really a great job!  luv the color scheme...did you channel Minne Mouse or Dalmations?


----------



## dredick

keishashadow said:


> Really a great job! luv the color scheme...did you channel Minne Mouse or Dalmations?


MINNIE!! Funny, my son said it reminded him of the dalmations!! I didn't even think of that


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

cntkg1 - I'd love to know the logistics. I've kinda gotten the 30 of us into this fishy mess without a thought as to how I'm supposed to carry it out.


----------



## elderfam

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1219607

Hello!  I am trying to insert a link to another thread with LOTS of photos and instructions on fish extenders..

Please let me know if it doesnt work!
Enjoy,
Cynthia


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Here are some of the threads that I've subscribed to that I'm sure you'll find helpful. There are great pictures that show how people made them out of a shirt, tote bags, pieces of fabric, and many more creative ways. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1219607
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1577933 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1522535 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1506623 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1500911
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1672984
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1690450


----------



## ivet

Too Cute,  I bought black material and red w/polka dot material a week ago.    I was thinking Minnie mouse too  

ivet


----------



## JennandJaryd

Our cruise meet has 128 families from the DIS attending.  We are doings FE gifts to each family.  ANy idea how long this will take to drop off?  Should we just drop off all gifts on one night?


----------



## Disneyday

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> cntkg1 - I'd love to know the logistics. I've kinda gotten the 30 of us into this fishy mess without a thought as to how I'm supposed to carry it out.



Me too! Can someone post some ideas of how theirs worked?
Thanks


----------



## disneediva




----------



## khakismum

Okay, here is what cntkg1 told me in  my PM.

************************************
All DIStag participants will purchase a small gift from their hometown to give to all taggers. We will receive a spread sheet made up by your's truly, at our first DISmeet (time and place still to be determined). In addition to the spread sheet you will receive some sort of magnet. The list will look something like this:

JLDSMD Jeff Cabin 1234
cntkg1 Nancy Cabin 6576
oybolshoi Brenda Cabin 6580
LindyLoo Linda Cabin 4321 etc.....

You will start with the person listed directly below your name. Deliver your "gift" and leave the magnet at the top of their cabin door. Should your "gift" be too large to fit in the 'fish mail holder', locate any Stateroom Host/ess and request they take your gift directly into the room. When someone leaves you a gift and the magnet, deliver your surprise and received magnet to the next person on your list-and so on. When you get to the last person 'participating' at the bottom of the page (LindyLoo in our example)...start at the top of the list (JLDSMD). Continue until you get to the person listed above YOUR name.

So if I've still managed to confuse you, this is the skinny of it all...

Jeff takes one of his gifts and his magnet. He tags Nancy's door with the magnet and puts his gift on the 'fish mail holder'. Now he waits until someone tags his door. (In our example LindyLoo would start with Jeff). He will take that new magnet and a new gift and tag Brenda's door. He waits again until he gets tagged and then tags Linda's door and leaves behind a gift.

So this means if we have 20 DISers who want to play tag, we will each have to bring 19 little gifts.

We have all week to play and we'd probably cut it off on Thursday. Any leftover gifts at that point can just be left on fish mail holders without tagging with the magnets.

When we played this on our other cruise the gifts were anything from personalized pencils, bumper stickers, candy, yummy hometown recipes (Yorkshire pudding mmmmm), keychains, playing cards etc.... Most were packed in gift baggies and labeled with the name of the DISer who left it behind.

It really was tons of fun (for us anyway) and we only ran into one snag. One DISer's entire family got sick and he had to bail on us halfway through the game. We all just continued on anyway without the magnets.

***********************
Basically this version is like a chain letter.  Everybody starts off with the person on the list just below your name.  Then, once you get your first gift you go to the next name on the list under yours and take them theirs and so on in a rotation until all names have been gifted. 

Personally I think 30 families is doable but 128 families *OUCH!!!*  I might suggest breaking up that number into about 4 different groups.  That could be a big financial obligation for 128 gifts (even if home made) and I think that would take up a lot of time hunting down cabins.  I mean think about even if your gift was "just" a postcard from your hometown/state most postcards or 50¢ these days - that's $62 in postcards!  You do the math!  JMHO.  On our meet thread we are talking about capping the participants numbers to 30 at the most.  If we get enough for another group we can start up another tag game and they play amongst their group.  Not to be exclusionary just economical and practical.  

But like I said on our thread, I'm there for a *vacation* and the thought of hunting down and handing out 128 cabins OI!  That is starting to border on work!   I think if you keep the original 128 participants all together I'd suggest sorting your participant spread sheet by deck/cabin numbers, just for  logistical ease of distribution, and just let folks take all week to drop off gifts.  A handful a day here and there.  That is still handing out ~19 gifts A DAY for the entire 7 days.

IDK.....just my 2¢


----------



## Deb T.

Wow - that sure sounds complicated!   

What I'm doing for our next cruise is just making a list of participants with each person's DIS name and Cabin #.  If they'd like to share the names of the people in their cabin that's great.  Also, we'll include the ages of the kids if people want to share that info, too.

No suggestions have been made on what type of gifts to give.  This way, each person can bring whatever they'd like.

I've been keeping everyone updated on how many DISers have contacted me so people can start planning how many items they need to bring.  A week prior to sailing, the final list will be PM'd to everyone who's participating.  

Then, each person can distribute their goodies whenever they'd like during the cruise.  Soccermom-Cheri, with 30+ people participating, chances are pretty good that the gifts would arrive randomly throughout your cruise.

It's REALLY fun with lots of people participating!  And, when you think about it, even if you had to bring 128 items to share, that just means you're going to receive 128 different items too!


----------



## JennandJaryd

Deb T. said:


> Wow - that sure sounds complicated!
> 
> What I'm doing for our next cruise is just making a list of participants with each person's DIS name and Cabin #.  If they'd like to share the names of the people in their cabin that's great.  Also, we'll include the ages of the kids if people want to share that info, too.
> 
> No suggestions have been made on what type of gifts to give.  This way, each person can bring whatever they'd like.
> 
> I've been keeping everyone updated on how many DISers have contacted me so people can start planning how many items they need to bring.  A week prior to sailing, the final list will be PM'd to everyone who's participating.
> 
> Then, each person can distribute their goodies whenever they'd like during the cruise.  Soccermom-Cheri, with 30+ people participating, chances are pretty good that the gifts would arrive randomly throughout your cruise.
> 
> It's REALLY fun with lots of people participating!  And, when you think about it, even if you had to bring 128 items to share, that just means you're going to receive 128 different items too!



I ordered enough supplies to make 144 gift bags just in case the list gets longer before our cruise.  We are still 6 months out...

I will definitely be shipping this stuff to the ship.  I need both suitcases and one of my son's allowances just to cart my wardrobe there...


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

We have approx 35 people but only in 10 or 11 cabins so I think it will be much more managable. I like the idea of the tag. It's hard to even gauge how "into it" my folks are.....


----------



## tinkryansmom

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> We have approx 35 people but only in 10 or 11 cabins so I think it will be much more managable. I like the idea of the tag. It's hard to even gauge how "into it" my folks are.....



SoccerMom:  some of us are very into it!


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## cntkg1

Sorry I didn't check back on this thread to post the rules of our tag game, but thank you to Khakismum for doing it for me. 

I believe that back on page 15 of this thread, I posted some pictures of the gifts I got from other DISers during our Tag game.

Hope this gives you all some ideas.  We truly did have tons of fun playing.

ENJOY!!


----------



## TXBelle

bump


----------



## lillygator

more pics...I love seeing everyone FE's!


----------



## gingermouse17

subscribing


----------



## lillygator

there are a few on Ebay right now.


----------



## beachblanket

Current auctions on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Mickey-Mouse-5-Pocket-Hanging-Storage-Bag-BA01b_W0QQitemZ380008611336QQihZ025QQcategoryZ1345QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Mickey-Mouse-5-Pocket-Hanging-Storage-Bag-BA01a_W0QQitemZ380008611331QQihZ025QQcategoryZ1345QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## karibritt01

We have our FE participants assigned a specific day to deliver their gift.  Some people are bringing something for adults and kids, others for kids only.


----------



## Chelley00

If you search for Fish Extender on ebay, it brings up about 8 different ones from 2 different sellers.


----------



## lillygator

yes, if you put in fish extender on ebay you get the homemade and embroidered ones.


----------



## mollygirl13

I just got my fish extender in the mail yesterday. I purchased it from a very nice lady on eBay and I love it!  I have it hanging in my house right now and I'm using it for mail and such. Here it is:






She has a few on there right now and they are all adorable!


----------



## DisDee

I finally got in a creative mood and decided to make a FE for our May 8th cruise. I went to Joann's tonight and bought some fabric, iron-ons, buttons, etc. For those of you who have either made or purchased one, what would you suggest as the maximum width? Ours will have only 2 pockets since its just my DH and myself who'll be cruising. I'm going to wing it and do as little sewing as possible and use lots of iron-on interfacing and tape. Any suggestions for me?


----------



## figment52

DisDee said:


> I finally got in a creative mood and decided to make a FE for our May 8th cruise. I went to Joann's tonight and bought some fabric, iron-ons, buttons, etc. For those of you who have either made or purchased one, what would you suggest as the maximum width? Ours will have only 2 pockets since its just my DH and myself who'll be cruising. I'm going to wing it and do as little sewing as possible and use lots of iron-on interfacing and tape. Any suggestions for me?


 
I have made several - I start with a quarter of a yard (9 inches) of fabric and once I put in the side seams it fits perfectly (about 8-8.5 inches wide).


----------



## DisDee

Thanks figment52! I'm going to play with my design later today.


----------



## Scrappingjen

It looks like the ones from ebay have a pleated pocket to make the pocket larger. Is that how you guys made your too?


----------



## karibritt01

Most seem to be around 8" wide and the pockets look to be 5-6" deep.  As for the pleats, I think you could skip them if you wanted to.  Fabric is flexible enough to accomodate odd size items if necessary.  Some of the extenders seem to gap at the tops, and some look as if the pleat is tacked closed.  You may could pleat the pocket, but sew the binding straight across to prevent gaping.  I am thinking about elastic across the top instead of binding... but I don't know yet... depends on what I find when I go to the fabric store!


----------



## ranidayz

I'm bumping this because this is an amazing thread!  I got off my first cruise on March 8 and had rebooked onboard for 2009. We'll probably extend that to March 2010....but today I bought the material for my three pocket (three kids) fish extender.  I see now that I need better interfacing and nice binding ribbon.  In addition, I'm seeing that I'll need cable cords and my last name embroidered....with 696 days left --- I think I'll have time!

Thanks for this wonderful thread!

Rani


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

I elected not to pleat my pockets. I like the flat look better and I hope it keeps wandering fingers from checking out what may be inside (hey, a girl can dream)


----------



## stsomewhere

Thanks for all the great ideas. We are going on our first Disney cruise August 22, 2009.  We have already meet some wonderful families. We are planning on using FE and a gifts.


----------



## tinytink

I feel really bad that I did not participate in the FE exchange when I cruised on last year's member cruise.  I stupidly thought I would have to actually make a FE and exchange it with others and not you just exchange gift via placing them in the FE.  I know now that I will participate because it was nice to find little treats when we came back to our room.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Opinions please!
When is the best time to deliver gifts? Just before dinner (you are fairly certain people are in their rooms getting dressed - but then more people are going up and down the halls going to dinner) or during the day when maybe the halls are a little less crowded? I'd like to minimze sneaky fingers.


----------



## marlee70

What type of gifts do people exchange? Can you mention a few samples, I'm getting ready for my FE exchange, I bought already a few gifts but I would like to know if I'm on the right track  . I'm not doing any specific theme, just goody bags.


----------



## millerpjm

marlee70 said:


> What type of gifts do people exchange? Can you mention a few samples, I'm getting ready for my FE exchange, I bought already a few gifts but I would like to know if I'm on the right track  . I'm not doing any specific theme, just goody bags.



The possibilities are endless, but some things I received were magnets, pins, postcards, local treats, pencils, candy, homemade CD's (still love yours Nancy!), Disney recipes....I could keep on going. 

Have fun with your exchange!


----------



## dredick

b 
u 
m 
p


----------



## dmi188

Last week we received magnets, necklaces, pens, pencils, assorted candies, stickers, Disney puzzle pieces, glow in the dark bracelets, and more.  I thought maybe they would skip us, and mostly do the rooms with kids, but we got loads of stuff!!


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## hayanyujah847

I am loving looking at all of the pictures and reading about these. I am going to try to get one started on our Western in Jan.


----------



## dredick

dredick said:


> bump


----------



## Mom24Princesses

OK here is a picture of my FE.
I was slow in my planning and did it all 2 weeks before the cruise.

I lucked up and found a package of this cotton like fabric made to go into the printer then you ironed it onto whatever.  Never seen anything like it, was not looking for anything crafty when I found it.  Printed the 4 DD's names and went from there.  Bought MM fabric with a hint towards pink, iron on interfacing, and a package of binding tape and made it up as I went along! 

I surprised myself!


----------



## dredick

great job!!


----------



## drag n' fly

Do you exchange with the people on your cruise thread or with anyone who has a FE hanging?


----------



## dmi188

drag n' fly said:


> Do you exchange with the people on your cruise thread or with anyone who has a FE hanging?



Usually people on your cruise thread.


----------



## dredick

keep the great ideas coming!


----------



## ivet

OK here is a picture of my FE.
I was slow in my planning and did it all 2 weeks before the cruise.

***********************************************************

   GREAT JOB!!!!!


----------



## churros

Do you give a gift to each member of the family or just one gift per family?


----------



## LITTLEKID58

churros said:


> Do you give a gift to each member of the family or just one gift per family?



Usually is one gift per stateroom...but it is really up to the person giving the gifts..


----------



## plutojudy

We gave pirate necklaces and gave one for each family member.


----------



## Maza

on our last cruise we gifted each of the children in our DISthread. some DISers gifted staterooms, and did gifts for the whole family. next time  we are planning to make a cd (a fantastic idea used by many wonderful disers) as well as each of the kids in our thread, or any adult (without kids) who takes part. we bought specific age related gifts, but also had a few random gifts we just stuffed in FEs as we passed...pirate stuff....magnets from our hometowns...postcards...


----------



## dredick

I have settled on 2 gift bags per FE, not all our disers are doing them on our cruise. We have 10 so far. so that's 20 bags!! and still 4 months to add more disers!!!  Looking like I need another suitcase just to bring on the ship!! Maybe a hard suitcase so nothing is smooshed? How have you all brought your gifts on board? Also bringing a small treasure chest filled w/goodies for my boys!


----------



## GoofyTraci

subscribing..what a great thread...getting someone to make one for me..like others have said I just have to have one too...


----------



## sandysplayhouse

dredick said:


> I have settled on 2 gift bags per FE, not all our disers are doing them on our cruise. We have 10 so far. so that's 20 bags!! and still 4 months to add more disers!!!  Looking like I need another suitcase just to bring on the ship!! Maybe a hard suitcase so nothing is smooshed? How have you all brought your gifts on board? Also bringing a small treasure chest filled w/goodies for my boys!



Do you know that you can ship things to the ship for your cruise?  If you want to do it, call DCL for the correct address and exactly what to put on your label.  When you board the ship, your box is waiting in your stateroom!  Way easier than packing it up.


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

sandysplayhouse said:


> Do you know that you can ship things to the ship for your cruise?  If you want to do it, call DCL for the correct address and exactly what to put on your label.  When you board the ship, your box is waiting in your stateroom!  Way easier than packing it up.



Can I do this for the West Coast cruises too?  Would sure make my luggage lighter!


----------



## "Got Disney"

Some great ideas on here ......time to make a new one  thanks


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

OK, I have 4 1/2 FE's finished and now I can't tell how long the ribbon needs to be to fit over the little fishy guy. Anyone? I don't want it to hang too low but it obviously has to fit over said fishy guy. (I am mailing them complete, so I can't just bring ribbon to the ship.) HELP!


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

plutojudy said:


> We gave pirate necklaces and gave one for each family member.



 *Hi Judy!*  (We were on her cruise this past December.)

 Since our cruise was in December, I got a *HUGE* Christmas stocking and hung it from our fish extender.  You can pretty much hang anything over the fish extender.  Here are a couple of pictures of ours:











The kids ALWAYS checked our stocking before going into our stateroom: 






DD5 helped me hand out our "goodies".  We gave out notepads with magnets on them, pencils, stickers, lollipops in the shape of Texas for the kids, postcard from our home state, candy and some other things I can't remember.  Next time, I will keep it simpler and get EVERYONE THE SAME THING  .  I packed all the gift in our suitcase which worked out, because the empty space going home was filled with souvenirs and alcohol.  

*Have a magical cruise!*  

- Jennifer


----------



## ElastigirlWannabe

LuvtheEars said:


> Here is my finished FE.  Only about a year early!
> Sorry the picture is so big.  I'm not sure how to make it smaller.



I've been admiring your fish extender, the embroidery is beautiful. May I ask what kind of machine you have (please don't tell me you hand embroidered them).


----------



## Dancing Mickey's

WOW That is beautiful!  Where did you get the mickey font for the embroidery?  Just love this!


----------



## magicgg

This is the FE I made for our PC cruise in August. I made 2 one for me and one for my sister in browns. I made it so that I could put a new trip picture in it each time we cruised.


----------



## 4fosterkids

Love all the pictures and ideas!  Thanks


----------



## binky1

It's awesome!!  You did a great job!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

magicgg said:


> This is the FE I made for our PC cruise in August. I made 2 one for me and one for my sister in browns. I made it so that I could put a new trip picture in it each time we cruised.



It came out really nice... please join us on the meets board...We are a very friendly bunch of folks


----------



## lbgraves

Please do not post any reference to any specific ebay seller's auctions as that is considered advertising for that individual's products.  Any such posts will be deleted as they are in violation of DIS guidelines.

Thank you.


----------



## LuvtheEars

ElastigirlWannabe said:


> I've been admiring your fish extender, the embroidery is beautiful. May I ask what kind of machine you have (please don't tell me you hand embroidered them).





Dancing Mickey's said:


> WOW That is beautiful!  Where did you get the mickey font for the embroidery?  Just love this!



Hi - I'm sorry I have not been on this thread lately to see your questions.  I have an embroidery machine that I embroider with.  I'm not much of a hand sewer!  I have a 6 needle Babylock Embroidery Professional now, but made this with a Bernina 200.

I found the Mickey Font online.  I just typed Walt Disney Free Font into Google and it took me to several sites.  My embroidery program digitizes it so I can embroider it out. 

Making this was a lot of fun!  Thank you for the kind words!  Only 3 more months until I get to actually use it!   

Tiffany


----------



## LindseyLou2222

I also bought mine from a nice lady on eBay.    I love it!


----------



## TiggerTails57

Great thread..............


----------



## magicgg

Lindsey Lou- Love your FE. Cute colors.


----------



## andriade

LindseyLou2222 said:


> I also bought mine from a nice lady on eBay.    I love it!



LOVE IT! The colors are great.  I am almost tempted to get one!


----------



## LindseyLou2222

andriade said:


> LOVE IT! The colors are great.  I am almost tempted to get one!



Thanks!  She did a great job!!



magicgg said:


> Lindsey Lou- Love your FE. Cute colors.



 Thank you!


----------



## LindseyLou2222

Bump...


----------



## Mickeys#1Fan4ever

We leave for our cruise in 1 week   and are very excited to be participating in the FE Exchange, but was very unsure of how I was going to get one.....little stressful decision.  I decided I'd just make my own.....can't sew at all so wasn't quite for sure how it was going to work but after a couple of hours at Michaels and 6 hours or so of using fabric glue this is what I came up with.....





[/IMG]

Hopefully the picture comes through....I have trouble posting pictures sometimes  

Just thought I'd share.....if I can make one.....anyone can


----------



## binky1

You did a TERRIFIC job!!!


----------



## LindseyLou2222

Mickeys#1Fan4ever said:


> We leave for our cruise in 1 week   and are very excited to be participating in the FE Exchange, but was very unsure of how I was going to get one.....little stressful decision.  I decided I'd just make my own.....can't sew at all so wasn't quite for sure how it was going to work but after a couple of hours at Michaels and 6 hours or so of using fabric glue this is what I came up with.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Hopefully the picture comes through....I have trouble posting pictures sometimes
> 
> Just thought I'd share.....if I can make one.....anyone can



Looks great!  You did a fantatic job!!


----------



## nenner1

Mickeys#1Fan4ever said:


> We leave for our cruise in 1 week   and are very excited to be participating in the FE Exchange, but was very unsure of how I was going to get one.....little stressful decision.  I decided I'd just make my own.....can't sew at all so wasn't quite for sure how it was going to work but after a couple of hours at Michaels and 6 hours or so of using fabric glue this is what I came up with.....
> 
> Just thought I'd share.....if I can make one.....anyone can



How did you do the embellishments?  Are they stickers?  Iron-ons?  I would love any info you have to share..I have a lovely FE that I need to embellish and personalize and not a clue as to what to do...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mickeys#1Fan4ever

nenner1 said:


> How did you do the embellishments?  Are they stickers?  Iron-ons?  I would love any info you have to share..I have a lovely FE that I need to embellish and personalize and not a clue as to what to do...
> 
> Thanks!!!



Believe it or not all of it is scrapbooking stuff.   I've never been a scrapbooking person, but I went to Michaels and they had tons of Disney stuff to choose from.  All of the stuff had sticky on the back and it seemed like it was going to stay, but I glued everything down with fabic glue to just be sure.  It was like scrapbooking without the pictures   Even the letters I found in the scrapbooking dept at Target.


----------



## dahuffy

LITTLEKID58 said:


> It came out really nice... please join us on the meets board...We are a very friendly bunch of folks


I ditto this!  You'd really like us....I promise!!!


----------



## nenner1

Mickeys#1Fan4ever said:


> Believe it or not all of it is scrapbooking stuff.   I've never been a scrapbooking person, but I went to Michaels and they had tons of Disney stuff to choose from.  All of the stuff had sticky on the back and it seemed like it was going to stay, but I glued everything down with fabic glue to just be sure.  It was like scrapbooking without the pictures   Even the letters I found in the scrapbooking dept at Target.




Thanks!!!  It looks great, btw!!!


----------



## Mickeys#1Fan4ever

nenner1 said:


> Thanks!!!  It looks great, btw!!!



Thanks...it was actually fun to make.


----------



## Maggie62677

What type of cloth materials are most of you using to make your FE's? I'm trying to make ours and I'm not sure what's going to hold all those goodies...canvas/felt/cardboard behind material...???


----------



## nzdisneymom

Where are you all getting the Mickey rods?  I need to make ours in early August so I was starting to read through this thread - you all have some creative ideas and adorable fish extenders.


----------



## Mickeys#1Fan4ever

nzdisneymom said:


> Where are you all getting the Mickey rods?  I need to make ours in early August so I was starting to read through this thread - you all have some creative ideas and adorable fish extenders.



I actually used a wooden rod (from Michaels) cut it off to the length I wanted and then I had someone to pick me up two black Mickey Antenna toppers and put on the end of each rod.  My husband had to make the antenna topper holes larger, but it worked.  Then we painted the stick and the antenna toppers black.  The toppers of course were already black, but it had Walt Disney World in white....so we just painted the whole topper.


----------



## drag n' fly

Thank you Dawn for making me the most beautiful fish extender EVER!!!!!
I love how the pixie dust forms into a hidden mickey and yes the lavender looks beautiful! It was wrapped so pretty too! Super Duper Job


----------



## mickeyluv

I want to keep this thread going as I am in the beginning stages of making a FE!  My only problem is I don't know where to begin.  I have found the mickey fabric at Hancocks but I don't know how much to buy of it.  Is there like a "recipe" so to speak, somewhere that tells you what you need (like ingredients in a recipe when cooking) and directions on how to make a FE somewhere?  I really want to try to do this on my own versus just buying one.  It would make our cruise in Nov. that much more special...coming back to our stateroom and seeing "our" FE hanging there...the one "I" made.  Can anyone help me???


----------



## lawmom3

This is a great thread!  Can anyone tell me where to get the Mickey heads for the ends of the rods at the tops of these?


----------



## figment52

Maggie62677 said:


> What type of cloth materials are most of you using to make your FE's? I'm trying to make ours and I'm not sure what's going to hold all those goodies...canvas/felt/cardboard behind material...???


 

I use Twill for the extender itself and cotton print for the pockets.  THe twill has body so it doesn't lose shape or look wrinkled.  I have used interfacing on the pockets to give them some body as well.




lawmom3 said:


> This is a great thread! Can anyone tell me where to get the Mickey heads for the ends of the rods at the tops of these?


 
Antenna toppers.


I guess I didn't get the other question quoted but 1/4 yard of fabric is all you need because the width of that wall is less than 9 inches (I forgot the exact measurement) and once you sew the seam allowance it fits perfectly.  1/4 - 1/3 yard of a different fabric to make the other pockets (lesser amount makes flat pockets, larger amounts allow for pleating the pockets)  and then all you need is a dowel rod and embelleshments and you are done.     It can be as simple or as elaborate as you want.

HTH


----------



## Buckeye Gal

lawmom3 said:


> This is a great thread!  Can anyone tell me where to get the Mickey heads for the ends of the rods at the tops of these?



An alternative is to put a round wooden ball on the end, which you can purchase where you find the dowel rods in the crafts stores.  Then, if you have the tools, slice two slits and insert 2 small wooden disks, which would be the ears.    I personally would paint the wood then, as well.


----------



## buddydecat

Tiffany - Got FE in mail and I LOVE it!! Thanks! I'm a big fan!!   

Janice


----------



## mickeyluv

figment52 said:


> I guess I didn't get the other question quoted but 1/4 yard of fabric is all you need because the width of that wall is less than 9 inches (I forgot the exact measurement) and once you sew the seam allowance it fits perfectly.  1/4 - 1/3 yard of a different fabric to make the other pockets (lesser amount makes flat pockets, larger amounts allow for pleating the pockets)  and then all you need is a dowel rod and embelleshments and you are done.     It can be as simple or as elaborate as you want.
> 
> HTH




Sorry my question was understandable...but, I found this at the very beginning of this thread, so maybe I can figure it out.  



> You need 1/4 yard of fabric, iron interfacing, wide double fold bias tape, and a 3/8" dowel 8" long.
> 
> Pockets are 11" X 5 1/2"
> Back is 32" X 8"
> 
> 
> Cut out backing and pockets then iron on interfacing.
> Sew bias tape on top of pocket
> pleat once on each side and pin bottom of pocket so that it is 8" wide.
> baste, then pin bias tape on bottom and sew on
> Pin pockets on backing and sew bottom of pocket to backing
> Pin and baste around entire outside of project.
> Pin then sew bias tape around outside edge of whole fish extender
> fold top over leaving room for you dowel at top and sew along the inside of bias tape down each side to secure.
> 
> I am not a professional! These are just my notes on how I made mine. Good luck!


----------



## BCVOwner2002

LindseyLou2222 said:


> I also bought mine from a nice lady on eBay.    I love it!




How expensive are these?


----------



## magicgg

I for made mine for about $10.00. You can buy them on Ebay


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

here are some of the fishys I made for our back2back cruises:


----------



## tarzanman

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> here are some of the fishys I made for our back2back cruises:



She is a professional!  I loved them Cheri!


----------



## ktmetke

Hi, 

Joining this group!!  Love everyone's fish extenders.......just wondering if anyone would share their ideas for fish extender gifts or if there is a thread you could lead me to!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Risnsun

Here is the Fish Extender I made for my upcoming wedding on the wonder


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

I thought I'd share the one I made for our trip in July.







It is double sided so we turned it over for Pirate Night!






I should say that I used paper mache balls for my Mickey heads(painted them) with black foam ears. They did get a bit squashed in my suitcase over from Scotland so wooden balls are maybe better.


----------



## BDDisney

Here's my FE for our trip in 15 days 

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=26351373&postcount=2387


----------



## anewmac

BDDisney said:


> Here's my FE for our trip in 15 days
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=26351373&postcount=2387



Very Cute! Love them all.


----------



## cats mom

lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> I thought I'd share the one I made for our trip in July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is double sided so we turned it over for Pirate Night!
> 
> 
> 
> I should say that I used paper mache balls for my Mickey heads(painted them) with black foam ears. They did get a bit squashed in my suitcase over from Scotland so wooden balls are maybe better.




I LOVE the double sided FE with the special pirate night side. Very creative!


----------



## TiggerTails57

lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> They did get a bit squashed in my suitcase over from Scotland so wooden balls are maybe better.



WHERE IS THE TAG FAIRY!!!!


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

cats mom said:


> I LOVE the double sided FE with the special pirate night side. Very creative!



Thanks!


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

TiggerTails57 said:


> WHERE IS THE TAG FAIRY!!!!



Sorry! You lost me here


----------



## TravelinGal

lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> Sorry! You lost me here




The tag fairy puts things you've said (posted) under your user name.  (You'll know when someone has a TF tag because it will be in color as opposed to black like we are able to add ourselves).   No one knows who the TF is (well, I'm sure some know, but it's not general knowledge).   But she/he usually picks funny things someone has said to put there.  Your comment about wooden balls would be the kind of thing s/he might use.

hth a bit.


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

Get it now! Thanks for the explanation 

Having re-read my post...I can see why the Tag Fairy might appear!


----------



## 4happybogles

I am subscribing to this group, I just love the ideas, suggestions and pictures. As soon as i figure out what I am going to do with mine I will post it!


----------



## TiggerTails57

lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> Get it now! Thanks for the explanation
> 
> Having re-read my post...I can see why the Tag Fairy might appear!



Hee hee sorry.... 

S/he added my bouncy Tigger (to the left)......


----------



## JungleJim

Took a cruise last. Never got anything left in our "fish". 
I don't understand the purpose of the "extenders".


You'll have enough to worry about without having to pack the extender, etc..


----------



## poohluv2u

JungleJim said:


> Took a cruise last. Never got anything left in our "fish".
> I don't understand the purpose of the "extenders".
> 
> 
> You'll have enough to worry about without having to pack the extender, etc..



I think that the original purpose of the fish is to be able to leave notes for whoever is in the cabin ... from fellow cruisers or Disney ... as notes cannot be slipped under the door like in a hotel room.

Some DISers on a cruise wanted to do a "secret santa" type thing, and so the "fish extender" was born to accomodate extra items left by the secret friend(s)

Fish extender gifts are left by those in your "cruise meet" on the DISboards, so if you are not a part of the thread then most likely you won't see anything in your "fish".  It is totally voluntary, but it is lots of fun to participate in


----------



## disney1990

poohluv2u said:


> I think that the original purpose of the fish is to be able to leave notes for whoever is in the cabin ... from fellow cruisers or Disney ... as notes cannot be slipped under the door like in a hotel room.
> 
> Some DISers on a cruise wanted to do a "secret santa" type thing, and so the "fish extender" was born to accomodate extra items left by the secret friend(s)
> 
> Fish extender gifts are left by those in your "cruise meet" on the DISboards, so if you are not a part of the thread then most likely you won't see anything in your "fish".  It is totally voluntary, but it is lots of fun to participate in



Go to the Cruise Meet section and find the group of people that is sailing at the same time that you are.  Then somebody can coordinate a FE item exchange.  Anything to make the cruise a little more fun.


----------



## cruisinmama06

Got my Fish Extender in the mail today! I was soooo excited.  I wanted to show the kids (still can't cause the whole cruise is a surprise) so I had to take pictures to show you all.

This one was done by Tiffany (LuvTheEars)....THANKS Tiffany!!!!! I love it!!!!!


----------



## anewmac

Dont you love her work.. I will have to post the one she did for us.. We are cruising with her.. so I get to thank her in person..  
my hubby is a marine so she used cami material and it turned out AWESOME!






Thanks again Tiffany! YOU ROCK!


----------



## TiggerTails57

LuvtheEars said:


> Hi - I'm sorry I have not been on this thread lately to see your questions.  I have an embroidery machine that I embroider with.  I'm not much of a hand sewer!  I have a 6 needle Babylock Embroidery Professional now, but made this with a Bernina 200.
> 
> I found the Mickey Font online.  I just typed Walt Disney Free Font into Google and it took me to several sites.  My embroidery program digitizes it so I can embroider it out.
> 
> Making this was a lot of fun!  Thank you for the kind words!  Only 3 more months until I get to actually use it!
> 
> Tiffany



Tiffany, do you sell on e-bay?


----------



## cruisinmama06

TiggerTails57 said:


> Tiffany, do you sell on e-bay?



Yes she does, that's how I found her.  


Don't think she has any listings right now though. You might want to PM her.


----------



## LParente

What's Tiffany's screen name?


----------



## mickeyluv

LParente said:


> What's Tiffany's screen name?



I believe this is it..

This one was done by Tiffany (LuvTheEars)....


----------



## LParente

mickeyluv said:


> I believe this is it..
> 
> This one was done by Tiffany (LuvTheEars)....



Thanks!  Apparantly I'm not very observant!


----------



## cruisinmama06

LParente said:


> Thanks!  Apparantly I'm not very observant!



LOL...that's ok, I've done that. I just looked and she doesn't have any listed right now on ebay but her ebay ID is gradysmommy.

And yes, her name is Tiffany, Disboard screenname LuvTheEars.


----------



## 4happybogles

Here is the fish extender I just finished for our cruise in December. We are using it for a reward holder until then. the kids think it's great! We have also started a count down and placed it next to it!!


----------



## Brooke3L

Just finished ours.


----------



## TiggerTails57

Brooke3L said:


> Just finished ours.



Very cute!


----------



## djpate

subscribing


----------



## djpate

There are some great ideas here.


----------



## kat123

I love all of these beautiful extenders.....I am definately going to have to get creative before our trip.  

Any concerns or experiences with them being taken?  Thinking the personalization definately prevents walking away - but wasnt sure.


----------



## cats mom

kat123 said:


> I love all of these beautiful extenders.....I am definately going to have to get creative before our trip.
> 
> Any concerns or experiences with them being taken?  Thinking the personalization definately prevents walking away - but wasnt sure.




Unfortunately that has happened. I think I even saw one post where a personalized one went missing.
 

Some folks have suggested taking along zip ties to attach your extender to your fish. Just be sure to pack a pair of scissors so you can cut the ties at the end of your cruise if you go with that option.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Great Thread lots of info


----------



## khakismum

sub


----------



## SILLYANDI

Here is the product of my hardwork and my families feelings of desertion... 






There are so many of us it doesn't fit in the picture. I just know people are going to be getting tangled up in it when they pass by!


----------



## magicgg

Make sure you bring the zip ties, I think that is what prevented someone from stealing ours on the 15 day EB Panama. They cut through the double rope tie that I used to hang over the fish. Luckily they were not able to get it off of the fish. So I need to come up with a new rope holder.


----------



## princesspaige

What are the typical measurements for FE?  I guess I am looking more for width as the length I assume depends on the number of pockets...


----------



## cats mom

princesspaige said:


> What are the typical measurements for FE?  I guess I am looking more for width as the length I assume depends on the number of pockets...



The original fish extenders (see the picture in post #2 on this thread) are 7.75 inches wide, about 25.5 inches long and the dowel is exactly 8.5 inches across.


----------



## princesspaige

Thanks!  there is so much info it is hard to sort thru...UGH!!  But i think I got it.  My mom is pretty crafty she should be able to make me one.


----------



## cmom

what is the longest length that will work for the FE. I need to add more pockets.


----------



## SILLYANDI

cmom said:


> what is the longest length that will work for the FE. I need to add more pockets.



Based on our first cruise I estimate the Fish Clip is about 58-60" from the ground (it was just under eye level for me). Standard 4 pocket FE's are about 37" total if that helps.


----------



## cmom

Thankyou very much.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I am excited for Tiffany to make my FE.  She makes such cute ones!!!


----------



## cruisinmama06

cats mom said:


> Unfortunately that has happened. I think I even saw one post where a personalized one went missing.
> 
> 
> Some folks have suggested taking along zip ties to attach your extender to your fish. Just be sure to pack a pair of scissors so you can cut the ties at the end of your cruise if you go with that option.



THANK YOU for this suggestion! I know that it saved my FE. I read your suggestion and packed our zip ties. Then on this past weekend's cruise, I happened to be walking behind the kids who were plotting to steal my FE.  

They said that someone else had tried to take it but couldn't grab it fast enough.


----------



## eeyoresmountainpals

What a great thread.  I've just read back through every page of the thread!  I can't believe how talented many of you are.  Mine will be somewhat plain because I'm just not that talented, but I'm going to have fun trying.   I've got lots of great ideas now!

Thanks to everyone who has shared!


----------



## SILLYANDI

Now I'm on a roll...I made this for another DIS'er on our meet thread.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

anewmac said:


> Dont you love her work.. I will have to post the one she did for us.. We are cruising with her.. so I get to thank her in person..
> my hubby is a marine so she used cami material and it turned out AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Tiffany! YOU ROCK!


This is awesome I Love it!!! Who is Tiffany , did she make this?


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

any other photos


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

SILLYANDI said:


> Now I'm on a roll...I made this for another DIS'er on our meet thread.


How did you make the crew tag at the top with your name on it?  I don't want it for me FE, cause someone is making that but my kids want me to make them crew name tags or magnets for our door.  Thank you for your time!!


----------



## cyndid

EpcotKilterFan said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not sure about the celebrity part LOL!
> 
> Yes I did start the madness!  I still laugh when I see threads started about them  And just more amazed at how they have taken off.
> 
> Search on ebay for wall hanging I believe. The lady that had them on ebay bought them from the same discount store that I did.
> 
> Good luck!
> Debbie




HI EpcotKilterFan....how very cool that I live a mere stone's throw away from the Fish Extender creator.     We live down the street in Hudson.


----------



## dredick




----------



## keishashadow

i posted on another thread, yet wanted to share  mine (all hand-sewn i might add cause i was too lazy to find which closet i stuck my sewing machine in 10 years ago )


----------



## SILLYANDI

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> How did you make the crew tag at the top with your name on it?  I don't want it for me FE, cause someone is making that but my kids want me to make them crew name tags or magnets for our door.  Thank you for your time!!



Look at the Tom's Name Tag thread...he's a very generous man who makes them for people.


----------



## SILLYANDI

keishashadow said:


> i posted on another thread, yet wanted to share  mine (all hand-sewn i might add cause i was too lazy to find which closet i stuck my sewing machine in 10 years ago )



I love it! Where did you get the fabric, it's very chic!


----------



## KATIESMOMMY

SILLYANDI said:


> Now I'm on a roll...I made this for another DIS'er on our meet thread.



Isnt it nice??? Its mine! Thanks so much again!


----------



## Fivepin

Here's a picture of my fish extender.  I didn't bring the zip ties, but I think I will for the cruise next month-just in case.


----------



## keishashadow

SILLYANDI said:


> I love it! Where did you get the fabric, it's very chic!


 
thanks, i thought so too it's actually leftover material from a skirt i had bought for last cruise on disneyshopping, yet way to long...so i snipped it off & saved it


----------



## elgerber

Fivepin said:


> Here's a picture of my fish extender.  I didn't bring the zip ties, but I think I will for the cruise next month-just in case.



How long of a ziptie do you need to keep it safe?


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Fivepin said:


> Here's a picture of my fish extender. I didn't bring the zip ties, but I think I will for the cruise next month-just in case.


Did you make this yourself?


----------



## LuvtheEars

I finally got around to making a Pirate night FE!






Here is a close up of the top.






Tiffany


----------



## SILLYANDI

LuvtheEars said:


> I finally got around to making a Pirate night FE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany



Another great design, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Tiffany,
       i can't wait till you return so i can order my FE!!  I know you don't want the time to fly cause of your DC...=)   Umm is there anywhere to see all your different designs to choose from??  Thanks again


----------



## cyndid

How/where do you attach the zip ties to keep the FE from walking?


----------



## mollygirl13

cyndid said:


> How/where do you attach the zip ties to keep the FE from walking?



Good question, I was wondering this myself!!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

LuvtheEars said:


> I finally got around to making a Pirate night FE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany


That is awesome. What does something like that sell for? My boys would love it!!!


----------



## keishashadow

mollygirl13 said:


> Good question, I was wondering this myself!!


 
another question that is going begging here ...how long to make the ribbon itself


----------



## TiggerTails57

ARGHrrrrrr that be one fine FE!!


----------



## sandysplayhouse

The zip-tie goes around the ribbon or string that attaches to the fish... and you place it just under the fish... it actually scoots itself up to the fish as you tighten it... the trick is to leave it NOT so tight so that you can get your scissors or nail clippers thru it when you are ready to take it down!


----------



## keishashadow

thanks (i still don't get it  guess it's one of those things u need to see lol)


----------



## nikkistevej

Fivepin said:


> Here's a picture of my fish extender.  I didn't bring the zip ties, but I think I will for the cruise next month-just in case.



I love yours!! Do you sell them?


----------



## nikkistevej

LuvtheEars said:


> I finally got around to making a Pirate night FE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany



Oohh!! I like yours too!


----------



## Fivepin

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Did you make this yourself?



No, I wish I was that crafty.

LuvtheEars (Tiffany) made it.

Thank you again Tiffany.


----------



## sandysplayhouse

keishashadow said:


> thanks (i still don't get it  guess it's one of those things u need to see lol)



OK....
If you look at the ribbon on any fish extender... that is what you place over the fish... that is how the "extender" hangs on the fish...
it is very easy to just remove the extender by just un hooking it from the fish.
Sooo...
you take your zip tie and cinch it around both of the ribbons that are hanging from the fish on both sides... and you cinch the zip tie so that the two ribbons squeeze around the fish making it impossible to remove the extender.  I may not be using the right words to explain itt


----------



## Fivepin

nikkistevej said:


> I love yours!! Do you sell them?



No, I got this one from LuvtheEars(tiffany).


----------



## Fivepin

elgerber said:


> How long of a ziptie do you need to keep it safe?



Hi Erika-

I haven't tried yet.  I imagine the regular ones will do.  My DH has a whole container he got from Home Depot.  I didn't use one for the 3 nighter we just took.  I forgot.  I heard of someone from the Disboards that she caught some kids trying to take hers from the same cruise we were on.  Where are cabin was, there was not much traffic at all.


----------



## keishashadow

sandysplayhouse said:


> OK....
> If you look at the ribbon on any fish extender... that is what you place over the fish... that is how the "extender" hangs on the fish...
> it is very easy to just remove the extender by just un hooking it from the fish.
> Sooo...
> you take your zip tie and cinch it around both of the ribbons that are hanging from the fish on both sides... and you cinch the zip tie so that the two ribbons squeeze around the fish making it impossible to remove the extender. I may not be using the right words to explain itt


 
even i finally understand it, thank u for taking the time to be so thorough in ur description


----------



## cyndid

sandysplayhouse said:


> The zip-tie goes around the ribbon or string that attaches to the fish... and you place it just under the fish... it actually scoots itself up to the fish as you tighten it... the trick is to leave it NOT so tight so that you can get your scissors or nail clippers thru it when you are ready to take it down!



Thanks so much!  I am such a visual person that the picture really helped.

How funny!  We actually have the same fish extender...only in yellow.  My mom got one for each of my kids years ago.  Fortunately we were able to locate one of them when I started getting everything together for the cruise.  She must have known...


----------



## elgerber

keishashadow said:


> even i finally understand it, thank u for taking the time to be so thorough in ur description



Perfect, thank you!!!


----------



## eeyoresmountainpals

Where can you get these zip ties??


----------



## LuvtheEars

eeyoresmountainpals said:


> Where can you get these zip ties??



I got mine at Wal-Mart in the automotive dept.

You can also find them at a Home Improvement store.

Tiffany


----------



## Fivepin

LuvtheEars said:


> I got mine at Wal-Mart in the automotive dept.
> 
> You can also find them at a Home Improvement store.
> 
> Tiffany



Tiffany-

Just noticed your sig. Are you doing the double dip November 14, 2009?  We are going to be on that cruise.

BTW-the FE looks wonderful.  Thanks again.  I posted a photo a few posts back.


----------



## eeyoresmountainpals

LuvtheEars said:


> I got mine at Wal-Mart in the automotive dept.
> 
> You can also find them at a Home Improvement store.
> 
> Tiffany



   Thanks!


----------



## disneyfreak1

Can't someone still just cut the ribbon and take it ?


----------



## sandysplayhouse

*disneyfreak1 ...	Can't someone still just cut the ribbon and take it ?

*Yes, I suppose someone could do that... but that would involve planning, like carrying scissors or some sort of cutting device.  I believe that the FE's that end up missing are the result of unsupervised kids running around terrorizing the doors and grabbing them as they run by... not particularily cruisers out to take a FE. 
...at least I hope that is the problem... anyway, the zip tie is a deterrant.


----------



## TravelinGal

disneyfreak1 said:


> Can't someone still just cut the ribbon and take it ?




It's simply a deterrent like a locked door or window.  A lock helps keep an honest person honest.  

I agree with Sandy that it's most likely a see it, grab it, run type thing.  They aren't putting that much thought into it to carry scissors etc.


----------



## disneyfreak1

Thanks.  I'll start making mine then.

I saw one person had made one with fabric glue instead of stitching.  I can hand-stitch, but not really machine stitch.  Has anyone else made one without a sewing machine?


----------



## ktmetke

Hi,

I bought an over the door organizer and then my friend ironed on some Disney patches.....I'm not the creative type, but this worked really well cause it had deep, sturdy pockets!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

ktmetke said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought an over the door organizer and then my friend ironed on some Disney patches.....I'm not the creative type, but this worked really well cause it had deep, sturdy pockets!!


OMG very cute idea!!!!  U are creative!  I am having Tiffany make one for my cruise only cause we go every 18 mos so I know it will get its use.  But boy ur idea is very nice.  Actually I like it for in the stateroom for the kids to put their sunglasses,goggles,castaway club lanyards, etc.  That would be nice.  Where did you find one that was little like that???  All the ones I have seen are wide like almost as much as the door.  Thank you


----------



## ktmetke

Hi Michelle,

I found it at Target and thank you for the compliment!  I will pass it along to my friend who ironed the patches on...... I'm totally lacking in the creativity department, though I like to think not!   

I also bought and over the door shoe holder (white one at walmart) for the cruise and it was the best thing I brought with us (even my husband said the same thing and he doesn't pay much attention to that stuff)......our bathrooms were kept neat and uncrowded, as was the room!  All your tolietries and little items just go right in the pockets and are there when you need them......not sure if I have a pic of it.....let me take a look!  Nope, no pics, but I still highly recommend bringing one if you are cruising!


----------



## Maryrn11168

Hi,  I love how creative everyone is.  I'm not that talented (bought out FE)  I am not sure what to get to put in the FE.  What are appropriate gifts? How Much do you spend?  any idea would be great!!


----------



## SILLYANDI

disneyfreak1 said:


> Thanks.  I'll start making mine then.
> 
> I saw one person had made one with fabric glue instead of stitching.  I can hand-stitch, but not really machine stitch.  Has anyone else made one without a sewing machine?



I have seen them made all different ways-including with fabric glue. I think it can be done but you should really glue the heck out of the pockets so they will hold stuff without pulling away.


----------



## nenner1

Everyone, be SURE to use the zip ties to secure your FE.

We had an attempted fish-napping! We came out one morning to find our FE had been ripped from the fish, but was saved by the zip tie.  The FE was dangling from the tie, completely removed from the fish.

*Save the FE's!  Buy a zip tie!!!! *

BTW, here is a pic of ours.  It was a collaboration from two of my Dis friends. You may have seen other examples of their work around...


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

nenner1 said:


> *Save the FE's!  Buy a zip tie!!!! *



Dumb question...don't they confiscate scissors or things like that?  How would one get the zip tie off when the cruise is over?

Smiles,

Holly


----------



## nenner1

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> Dumb question...don't they confiscate scissors or things like that?  How would one get the zip tie off when the cruise is over?
> 
> Smiles,
> 
> Holly



Nope.  I brought 4 pairs of scissors and one set of nail clippers. 

(I didn't mean to bring 4 pairs, it was a packing error!  But there was always a pair sitting around when I needed it!! )

We don't fly in, so it may be an issue on the airlines.  I think they are OK if they are in your checked bags, though.  Hope that helps!


----------



## TravelinGal

Yup - scissors are fine in checked luggage.  Just not carryons.  You can take nail clippers in carryons though.


----------



## Fivepin

nenner1 said:


> Everyone, be SURE to use the zip ties to secure your FE.
> 
> We had an attempted fish-napping! We came out one morning to find our FE had been ripped from the fish, but was saved by the zip tie.  The FE was dangling from the tie, completely removed from the fish.
> 
> *Save the FE's!  Buy a zip tie!!!! *
> 
> BTW, here is a pic of ours.  It was a collaboration from two of my Dis friends. You may have seen other examples of their work around...




Great lookin' FE.  Did you just use one zip tie?


----------



## Fivepin

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> Dumb question...don't they confiscate scissors or things like that?  How would one get the zip tie off when the cruise is over?
> 
> Smiles,
> 
> Holly



Scissor are fine in the carry on.  I accidentally put my small Xacto knife that looks like a pen into my carryon, but they never took it.  I was surprised.  Maybe because it was a very small blade.


----------



## jfis1020

Fivepin said:


> Scissor are fine in the carry on.  I accidentally put my small Xacto knife that looks like a pen into my carryon, but they never took it.  I was surprised.  Maybe because it was a very small blade.



Interesting....I left work from working in  my classroom a couple of summers ago and had left my wallpaper knife on the floor in the hall.  Being too lazy to reopen my classroom, I just picked it up and stuck it in my purse.  I totally forgot that I had done that and didn't take it out.  I went through the airport to and from WDW and no one saw it or questioned it!  I didn't realize it until I got home after vacation!  SCARY!


----------



## TravelinGal

Short scissors are allowed  (blades shorter than 4") sorry I wasn't clear... or thinking/typing clearly... LOL

From TSA.gov
(click on Sharp Objects or just scroll down)



> Item / Carry-on / Checked
> Box Cutters / No / Yes
> Ice Axes/Ice Picks / No / Yes
> Knives - except for plastic or round bladed butter knives / No / Yes
> Meat Cleavers / No / Yes
> Razor-Type Blades - such as box cutters, utility knives, razor blades not in a cartridge, but excluding safety razors / No / Yes
> Sabers / No / Yes
> *Scissors - metal with pointed tips and blades shorter than four inches / Yes / Yes *
> Swords / No / Yes
> 
> NOTE: Any sharp objects in checked baggage should be sheathed or securely wrapped to prevent injury to baggage handlers and inspectors.


----------



## nenner1

Fivepin said:


> Great lookin' FE.  Did you just use one zip tie?


Yes.

Funny story though, I had only brought one tie with me, but we ended up having to move our FE b/c our room got moved.  But I got another zip tie as a FE gift so I then had another one to re-secure it when I moved it from one room to the other. 

One other little tip...don't  pull the tie too tight against the fish, it will make it *really* hard to get it cut off.  We left ours with about 1" clearance and it worked just fine.  Saved our FE from walking away!!!

Oh and one more tip, if you make your own FE, make sure to use hot glue or superglue to secure the sring you hand it with to the bar the FE hangs from, if the string is just tied to the bar someone could easily untie it.


----------



## MermaidsMom

Hello everyone!  We just signed up for this cruise yesterday!  It is our first cruise and I really want to get all the info we will need.  I'll start with reading this thread first, but how do I sign up for the cruise meet?  Or order the fish extenders? I hope it's OK for me to ask this....with the last minute reservation I am freaking out about getting everything done!  Thanks for any help you all can give!  It's just DH and me, our kids are grown up and it's our anniversary trip.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

MermaidsMom said:


> Hello everyone! We just signed up for this cruise yesterday! It is our first cruise and I really want to get all the info we will need. I'll start with reading this thread first, but how do I sign up for the cruise meet? Or order the fish extenders? I hope it's OK for me to ask this....with the last minute reservation I am freaking out about getting everything done! Thanks for any help you all can give! It's just DH and me, our kids are grown up and it's our anniversary trip.


When is your trip? You go on the cruise meet board and look up your cruise dates


----------



## dato63

What is a zip line?  I read some posts that suggest attaching the fish extender with a zip line to prevent it from "wandering off".   When I google zip line, I get the large lines people slide down trees from.   So am lost as to what I should be looking for.

Thank you for any insight!


----------



## Patricia1

Hi there, 
They're zip ties, not zip lines  .. the little plastic zip ties


----------



## eeyoresmountainpals

dato63 said:


> What is a zip line?  I read some posts that suggest attaching the fish extender with a zip line to prevent it from "wandering off".   When I google zip line, I get the large lines people slide down trees from.   So am lost as to what I should be looking for.
> 
> Thank you for any insight!



I think you're looking for a "zip tie" not a "zip line."  A zip tie is a little piece of plastic that you circle around or through something and then put it through a hole on the end of itself and it locks.  They're also called cable ties.

I posted the same question a few weeks back and someone was nice enough to let me know.

I got some at Walmart before our cruise on the 16th (which by the way was WONDERFUL!)  They're very inexpensive.  I think there were 18 or 20 in the pack for less than $2.  They were in the automotive section.

I ended up not using one on our fish extender.  No one bothered it, except that we did "lose" the letter R on it!     Go figure.  It was no where to be found on it, in the pockets of the FE or on the floor.  Luckily I brought some extra letters with me just in case   and it was easily fixed.

I did, however, find that the zip ties were perfect for locking our luggage! 

Here's a pic of one....


----------



## dato63

Patricia1 said:


> Hi there,
> They're zip ties, not zip lines  .. the little plastic zip ties





eeyoresmountainpals said:


> I think you're looking for a "zip tie" not a "zip line."  A zip tie is a little piece of plastic that you circle around or through something and then put it through a hole on the end of itself and it locks.  They're also called cable ties.
> 
> I posted the same question a few weeks back and someone was nice enough to let me know.
> 
> I got some at Walmart before our cruise on the 16th (which by the way was WONDERFUL!)  They're very inexpensive.  I think there were 18 or 20 in the pack for less than $2.  They were in the automotive section.
> 
> I ended up not using one on our fish extender.  No one bothered it, except that we did "lose" the letter R on it!     Go figure.  It was no where to be found on it, in the pockets of the FE or on the floor.  Luckily I brought some extra letters with me just in case   and it was easily fixed.
> 
> I did, however, find that the zip ties were perfect for locking our luggage!
> 
> Here's a pic of one....




Thanks ya'll!   That makes much more sense!      We are looking at our first cruise (2010) and so much to learn!  Thank goodness it's so far away.


----------



## eeyoresmountainpals

dato63 said:


> Thanks ya'll!   That makes much more sense!      We are looking at our first cruise (2010) and so much to learn!  Thank goodness it's so far away.



It will all fall into place for you!     We didn't book until 9/21 for our cruise on 10/16 and even though we didn't have much time everything went great!


----------



## mayraguma

nenner1 said:


> Everyone, be SURE to use the zip ties to secure your FE.
> 
> We had an attempted fish-napping! We came out one morning to find our FE had been ripped from the fish, but was saved by the zip tie.  The FE was dangling from the tie, completely removed from the fish.
> 
> *Save the FE's!  Buy a zip tie!!!! *
> 
> BTW, here is a pic of ours.  It was a collaboration from two of my Dis friends. You may have seen other examples of their work around...



Where did you find these awesome MICKEY embroidered things.


----------



## tinkerbellmom1

nenner1 said:


> Everyone, be SURE to use the zip ties to secure your FE.
> 
> We had an attempted fish-napping! We came out one morning to find our FE had been ripped from the fish, but was saved by the zip tie.  The FE was dangling from the tie, completely removed from the fish.
> 
> *Save the FE's!  Buy a zip tie!!!! *
> 
> BTW, here is a pic of ours.  It was a collaboration from two of my Dis friends. You may have seen other examples of their work around...



I love your FE!  I think I saw the seller on e-bay who makes them like that!  Can you clue me in on how the zip-tie holds it on?  I don't want to spend $30.00 on it and have it taken!  Thanks!


----------



## SunnyBunny08

I did a search on ebay using the search term:  mickey mouse pockets

I found one that might work.


----------



## nenner1

mayraguma said:


> Where did you find these awesome MICKEY embroidered things.



They are made by a DIS-er friend of mine who I have had the pleasure of cruising with twice.  She is a doll, and extremely talented to boot.
Her name is Tiffany, she is Luvtheears on the Dis and Gradysmommy on eBay. 



tinkerbellmom1 said:


> I love your FE!  I think I saw the seller on e-bay who makes them like that!  Can you clue me in on how the zip-tie holds it on?  I don't want to spend $30.00 on it and have it taken!  Thanks!


Yes, that is probably Tiffany's great work you have seen! 

With the zip tie, we threaded the it through the string that hangs the FE and then around the base of the fish, securing it there.  Be sure not to pull the tie too tight when securing it , or else you will have a lot of trouble cutting it off in the end.  We left about 2" slack. Also, if the FE you buy doesn't have it, make sure you use a little bit of hot glue or super glue where the string it hangs from or connects to the dowel, as if it is unglued, a good yank by someone walking by will detach the string at the dowel, making the zip tie useless.

Hope that helps!!
Have a wonderful cruise!!


----------



## Sinderelli

I didn't realize Tiffany was on the DIS- I just bought a FE from her on ebay, also!!! I can't wait to get it


----------



## quiltymom

nenner1 said:


> Oh and one more tip, if you make your own FE, make sure to use hot glue or superglue to secure the sring you hand it with to the bar the FE hangs from, if the string is just tied to the bar someone could easily untie it.



I never would've thought of that!  Thanks for the great tip.  We leave in just under 12 months for our cruise, so I need to start doing something every week so I'll be ready on time!


----------



## iu97alum

Has anyone done a FE for one person?  My MIL is going to go with us but sh'ell have her own room so I'm debating to have her own FE made or just add her onto ours?  Ideas?  Any pictures of a one person FE?


----------



## disneyfreak1

I think if she has her own room, she might enjoy having her own FE.  Keep in mind it doesn't have to be an "official" FE.  I have seen photos of totes, gift bags, Christmas stockings, etc.


----------



## 101DalmFan

bumping


----------



## pgsahm2

Bumping! I'm in need of an FE and I'm tempted to make one.... Is there a pattern online?

What kinds of gifts are usually left? How often do you leave them?


----------



## alanapapa

pgsahm2 said:


> Bumping! I'm in need of an FE and I'm tempted to make one.... Is there a pattern online?
> 
> What kinds of gifts are usually left? How often do you leave them?



We ending up buying one from a DISser on Ebay. try googling Fish Extender or do a search for one on ebay and you will find some.


----------



## TravelinGal

pgsahm2 said:


> Bumping! I'm in need of an FE and I'm tempted to make one.... Is there a pattern online?
> 
> What kinds of gifts are usually left? How often do you leave them?



This thread will provide those answers -- I think directions to make one are on the first page (in any case, it's early in the thread) and people have also discussed what to put in them as well.   The frequency depends on you and your group you have a FW swap with.  

I'd browse the thread as you have time.  I know it's long - just remember what page you left off at and pick up when you have time.

ETA - the post with measurements is on page 2 #27


----------



## camarks1234

There was a link to a site that had a pattern but the page has been moved. I searched the site and couldn't find it. Someone else in the first few pages also posted some other directions as well.

What a great thread and great FEs! I'm going to get started on mine soon.


----------



## TravelinGal

camarks1234 said:


> There was a link to a site that had a pattern but the page has been moved. I searched the site and couldn't find it.



The link that was provided before is: http://www.sewing.org/html/starslockerpocket.html


----------



## camarks1234

Thx travelin gal!!!!


----------



## don8life

I have some candies for FE goodie bags. I want to make the goodie bags up before hand so I don't have to do it on the cruise. But I was reading on Disney's site that Snacks have to be closed bags.

Has anyone done this? Can you put it in the checked luggage or should it be carry on?


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

depending on how many goodie bags you need to do, you can put them in a carry-on (just remember to keep it out of the sun if there are any "meltables" inside). I made mine up and had them shipped in a box to the hotel we stayed in for a few days before hand. I did carry on the small box so I didn't have to overstuff the carryons - needed that room for "adult beverages"


----------



## cntkg1

pgsahm2 said:


> Bumping! I'm in need of an FE and I'm tempted to make one.... Is there a pattern online?
> 
> What kinds of gifts are usually left? How often do you leave them?



Here are a few pictures of the loot we brought home. 

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=21624095&postcount=222


----------



## creature teacher

bumping


----------



## quiltymom

How long do you make the tie for hanging?  I want to make sure I have it long enough so our stateroom number will be seen.

Thanks!


----------



## jeanigor

I have a question. I have read multiple times that the fish extender should be no more than 8" wide, or else it will hang out into the hall. Does the 8" refer to the fabric portion of the fish extender or the rod by which it is hung from?


----------



## TiggerTails57

Here is my FE 8 inches wide, and a whopping 13 inches with the golden Mickey's. 
It was fine!


----------



## TiggerTails57

quiltymom said:


> How long do you make the tie for hanging?  I want to make sure I have it long enough so our stateroom number will be seen.
> 
> Thanks!


Make it plenty longer than you think you will need, as you can wrap it around the fish and secure with a zip tie.
I think mine was over 20 inches total. (Too short and it will hide the stateroom number).


----------



## cocowum

TiggerTails57 said:


> Here is my FE 8 inches wide, and a whopping 13 inches with the golden Mickey's.
> It was fine!



That's an awesome door! Did I see a pic of it over on Debs site? As a decorated door winner?


----------



## TravelinGal

TiggerTails57 said:


> Here is my FE 8 inches wide, and a whopping 13 inches with the golden Mickey's.
> It was fine!



AWESOME DOOR!

May I ask how you made the ears above the door number?  I have a pattern for a flat ear, but I love how yours are 3D!


----------



## TiggerTails57

cocowum said:


> That's an awesome door! Did I see a pic of it over on Debs site? As a decorated door winner?


Why, yes! Thank you!
I won two PassPorter books........


----------



## TiggerTails57

TravelinGal said:


> AWESOME DOOR!
> 
> May I ask how you made the ears above the door number?  I have a pattern for a flat ear, but I love how yours are 3D!



They are also light up, I bought the stick on press light, from Target for $3.68 each, and made them into magnets. I got the black, they also had red and white.


----------



## TiggerTails57

Here is a better pic of them lit.


----------



## TravelinGal

Now, THAT is just too DARN CLEVER!!!!!    

I'd have never thought of lights!


----------



## TiggerTails57

TravelinGal said:


> Now, THAT is just too DARN CLEVER!!!!!
> 
> I'd have never thought of lights!



Thanks Robin...... 
I used three thick magnets to hold them up, and was careful to close my door and not let it slam shut.


----------



## cocowum

Congrats on winning the contest!   Great ideas.  

Can I ask how deep (how many inches) your fish extenders pockets are?


----------



## TiggerTails57

The pockets are 61/2 inches by 61/2 inches. 
FE 36 inches long and 8 inches wide. 
2 inches of spotted Ribbon holding Golden Mickey's and rod. (Ribbon 1 1/2 inches wide)
Hanging ribbon 20 inches total.


----------



## cocowum

TiggerTails57 said:


> The pockets are 61/2 inches by 61/2 inches.
> FE 36 inches long and 8 inches wide.
> 2 inches of spotted Ribbon holding Golden Mickey's and rod. (Ribbon 1 1/2 inches wide)
> Hanging ribbon 20 inches total.



Thanks so much for the info.   I am stressing about the size of my FE pockets. I am a first time cruiser and my pockets are only 5 1/2 inches.  So hopefully they'll be okay. (I'm a little OCD in case you hadn't noticed)


----------



## TiggerTails57

cocowum said:


> Thanks so much for the info.   I am stressing about the size of my FE pockets. I am a first time cruiser and my pockets are only 5 1/2 inches.  So hopefully they'll be okay. (I'm a little OCD in case you hadn't noticed)



No problem........ I'm sure they will be fine. 
They get emptied out quite often.  Have a fun cruise!


----------



## cocowum

TiggerTails57 said:


> No problem........ I'm sure they will be fine.
> They get emptied out quite often.  Have a fun cruise!



 Thanks.


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

sandysplayhouse said:


> ... the trick is to leave it NOT so tight so that you can get your scissors or nail clippers thru it when you are ready to take it down!



LOL!  we saw a few on the last cruise that were stuck!!!  (the ties - they somehow got the FE down -- guess they had to rip their loop?)


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> Thanks so much for the info.   I am stressing about the size of my FE pockets. I am a first time cruiser and my pockets are only 5 1/2 inches.  So hopefully they'll be okay. (I'm a little OCD in case you hadn't noticed)



Can two duckies fit in there with some room for ? If so I think you're good!!!


----------



## quiltymom

TiggerTails,

Thanks for the measurements, and WOW - what a spectacular door!  I know that my DH is going to flip out when he sees the FE & whatever magnets I choose to put up.  

But then he knows that I'm Disney crazy!


----------



## TiggerTails57

quiltymom said:


> TiggerTails,
> 
> Thanks for the measurements, and WOW - what a spectacular door!  I know that my DH is going to flip out when he sees the FE & whatever magnets I choose to put up.
> 
> But then he knows that I'm Disney crazy!



Thanks! Have a wonderful trip.............. 
Having a decorated door makes it so much easier to find your cabin!!


----------



## nikkistevej

TiggerTails57 said:


> Thanks! Have a wonderful trip..............
> Having a decorated door makes it so much easier to find your cabin!!



Wow awesome door!!!


----------



## Jennifer_W

nikkistevej said:


> Wow awesome door!!![/QUOTE


----------



## Kurby

what is bias tape for?





elderfam said:


> Home made using Iron on transfer paper that prints on our home ink jet printer.
> You need 1/4 yard of fabric, iron interfacing, wide double fold bias tape, and a 3/8" dowel 8" long.
> 
> Pockets are 11" X 5 1/2"
> Back is 32" X 8"
> 
> 
> Cut out backing and pockets then iron on interfacing.
> Sew bias tape on top of pocket
> pleat once on each side and pin bottom of pocket so that it is 8" wide.
> baste, then pin bias tape on bottom and sew on
> Pin pockets on backing and sew bottom of pocket to backing
> Pin and baste around entire outside of project.
> Pin then sew bias tape around outside edge of whole fish extender
> fold top over leaving room for you dowel at top and sew along the inside of bias tape down each side to secure.
> 
> I am not a professional!  These are just my notes on how I made mine.  Good luck!
> 
> Kudos to CQUICK for passing on the instructions to me! This is such a fun project!


----------



## Texas Disney Fan

The bias tape is the light blue "border" around the material and pockets.


----------



## Kurby

oh - so it's like trim?  or is it stronger?


----------



## RalphM

ok, I am almost done making my fish extender...does anyone know where I can buy the antenae ears from?  I can't wait to post, I think it turned out super cute...Mo


----------



## dbenlee

RalphM said:


> ok, I am almost done making my fish extender...does anyone know where I can buy the antenae ears from?  I can't wait to post, I think it turned out super cute...Mo



Not sure which antenna toppers everyone is using but this link will take you to an online store that has them.

http://www.laughingplacestore.com/Product-3250.asp


----------



## phythomp

What is a Fish Extender?


----------



## TravelinGal

phythomp said:


> What is a Fish Extender?



Start at the beginning of this thread.  You'll see many pictures of them and get ideas for what people put in them.


----------



## Jennifer_W

OK, I am all set to use a cute, strong sided gift type box for my FE. It is about 4"x4"x4", has flat sides so I think it will hang nicely against the wall & has a ribbon handle and I figured I would re-string it with a longer piece of ribbon to clear the room number.  The box is open on the top, so it's kind of like a basket, really.  
 
Is this going to work out OK, or should I make something more like what I've seen on the link so far?  Those are beee-youtiful, but I don't have time to mess with it, and another e-bay pruchase will send DH over the edge.

Just need some advice before I try to personalize the box thing.  If it's a lost cause I need to know now.  

Thanks so much!


----------



## lbgraves

What you have described will be fine.  I have seen pretty decorated gift bags hanging from the fish on cruises as well.  That would be easy enough to pack just in case there is an issue.


----------



## Snow What

I certainly think your version will be great.   I plan on using some type of gift bag, pouch-type FE because I don't have time to make a multi-pocket one and I really don't know when I will use it again.
Also, by using a decorated gift bag, it is easy to pack and disposable (if you know what I mean)....


----------



## Snow What

Jennifer_W said:


> ....Just need some advice before I try to personalize the box thing.  If it's a lost cause I need to know now.
> 
> Thanks so much!




You could get some foam letter stickers and some character stickers from the scrapbooking area of your local craft store.
           OR
Print something out from your computer.


----------



## iu97alum

Ours was made by Tiffany!!  it's amazing!!!!!!  I can't wait to use it this weekend!!






I'll get a better picture later!


----------



## iu97alum

deleted


----------



## Jennifer_W

iu97alum said:


> Ours was made by Tiffany!!  it's amazing!!!!!!  I can't wait to use it this weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get a better picture later!




Oh my goodness!  How cute is THAT??!  The FE is pretty amazing, too. Yes, Tiffany's work is superb!  Have a great time on your   cruise!  It's -21 here today NOT COUNTING THE WINDCHILL, so needless to say I would love to be on the DCL asap.

Thanks, everyone, open box FE it is!  Whoot whoot!


----------



## RalphM

Hi...I  finally finished my fe...thanks for the super easy instructions...Mo





file:///Users/maureenmartinez/Fish%20extender.jpg


----------



## RalphM




----------



## binky1

WOW - that is truly a work of art!!


----------



## Jennifer_W

it!!!


----------



## nikkistevej

RalphM said:


>



It is so pretty!!! Love it!!!


----------



## iu97alum

Love It!


----------



## TiggerTails57

Great job!!


----------



## Maroon

Yup - scissors are fine in checked luggage.


----------



## "Got Disney"

Here is a picture of my FE and door.  I made my FE without any sewing ...just used fabric glue and for the bags I used already made bags and glued them on.  It was sooooo easy.  Also used iron in filler to make the back of the FE stiff but not hard....and the writing on it says....The Campbell family .....Disney Vacation.... Dreams do come true. You cant tell by the picture but at the bottom of each bag are our names in the same letters as The Campbell family.... The Campbell Family and names  are iron on letters   and the other stuff are  stickers for Disney scrap booking. They stuck great!!!  All supplies (even the bags)except  fabric were bought at Michaels 
  better picture next page


----------



## "Got Disney"

edit


----------



## RalphM

very cute...and your door is so fun!  Mo


----------



## TiggerTails57

Awesome job!


----------



## mickeywho?

This is my first cruise. I am NOT a sewer so I'm trying to figure out what to use to build an FE. When I was in Walmart yesterday - looking for an organizer for our little stuff in the room - I picked up a pocket organizer. It has four pocket and is long enough to do the job. Now I'm wonder if it is too wide for the space under the fish. It's the width of a clothes hanger (about 13"). 
Is it too wide?
I have things to build a narrower one - but if this one works it will certainly save me some time and as you can see this cruise is coming FAST!!
Thanks!!


----------



## Kurby

i've read peoples posts and most of them agree on 9 inches - i think i saw one who said 12 inches would hang over a little - 

i going this weekend to see fabrick and stuff - i'll be looking at already made canvas ones that i can decorate myself.


----------



## "Got Disney"

Here is a better picture....tryed to post it with other picture  but it would not have at it.


----------



## tinker1bell

TiggerTails57 said:


> Here is a better pic of them lit.



As soon as Stephanie and I saw your door, we said--"That is the winner"


----------



## tinker1bell

TiggerTails57 said:


> Thanks! Have a wonderful trip..............
> Having a decorated door makes it so much easier to find your cabin!!



That is so true.  Other people close to our cabin used it as a guideline to theirs.


----------



## kmab00

I'm sure this has already been asked but does anyone have a pattern for the Fish Extenders?  I might try to make my own!  It might turn into a disaster but I think it would be fun to try!


----------



## tinker1bell

I made my FE myself just using my eye as the measure tape.  I made the FE in one evening.  It was such fun.  Most of the material I got from Joannes but the one with the mickeys for Stephanie I got on Ebay.  I tried to keep to 8 inches wide and then for the length, I just went with what I thought would work.  You can tell I did it fast cause the pockets are not quite even but since I made it myself, that really does not matter to me.  It mattered that we liked it and the people in nearby staterooms liked it too.  The ribbon to hang was long enough to wrap it around the actual fish twice.  It was like a beacon when we could come back to our stateroom cause you could see it way down the hallway!!!  






















Stephanie and I spent one Sunday working on our stateroom door decorations.  That was an experience.  We already have ideas for this coming Decembers Mouse Fest Cruise.


----------



## Kelly Lou

Hi! I am a first time cruiser!  I set sail on the wonder in May w/ my DH , DS' 7&8  and DD 3 , I've subscribed to the meet and greet sight already, now I'm trying to figure out door magnets  and fish extenders . I'd like to try to make mine (But I'm not so crafty!) Any ideas, tips, and pointers would be much appreciated!!!  
Thanks again! Kel


----------



## hawky7

Kelly Lou said:


> Hi! I am a first time cruiser!  I set sail on the wonder in May w/ my DH , DS' 7&8  and DD 3 , I've subscribed to the meet and greet sight already, now I'm trying to figure out door magnets  and fish extenders . I'd like to try to make mine (But I'm not so crafty!) Any ideas, tips, and pointers would be much appreciated!!!
> Thanks again! Kel





Check out this link for all the great DIS member ideas. I've saved a ton to my computer and personalized them all within like a week...I wasn't as good as you to preplan all this.... GOOD LUCK!! There are AMAZING ideas on here! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226


----------



## Kurby

we went to michaels last weekend and bought some disney stickers and a large magnet sheet - just the magnet sheet to the size of the stickey on the back of the sticker (some of them are 3d some are thick paper with foam stickeys on them) and there you go - magnets.\


you can also print stuff - laminate it and put the magnet stuff on the back

as for the fish extender -  there are a lot of pics out there but in a nut shell - get some fabric (2 kinds) .  the final measurement will depend on you and the number of pockets and siaze of the pockets. but ours for example is 11 inches wide with 3 pockets 10x8 inches.  a space at the top and the bottom folds into itself to create a pocket the papers can be rolled and placed in.

when i'm dont i'm going to post a pic and directions but that won't be until next week.

good luck


----------



## Kurby

I just finished our fish extender for our up coming cruise in May.

here's some pics







































I also did some canvas bags to match.  dh doesn't think he'll walk around with his but dd told him he had to


----------



## Jennifer_W

Very cute!  Know what you mean about DH's...they just don't _get it_, do they???


----------



## nikkistevej

They are so cute, I like the bags too.


----------



## Kelly Lou

Thanks for the pics and tips! Turned out great,  I'm starting to work on mine today- I'll post pics when I'm done. Thank you, thank you!  

Kel


----------



## Trena

RalphM said:


>



I love your FE!!!  How did you make the letters?  Fabric?...paper?...how did you attach them?  If you want to go into business I'll be your first customer!!  I've been looking at the FE on ebay and haven't found one that I really like yet.    

I need one with 5 pockets.  I'd really like to have a pocket for each of us.  I'd like to use it at home too.  I could sort the mail, give kids their chore assignments, allowances, return signed homework papers....does anyone use theirs at home?


----------



## disneyfreak1

Trying to post a picture of my fish extender and can't figure out how!  hmmmm


----------



## TravelinGal

disneyfreak1 said:


> Trying to post a picture of my fish extender and can't figure out how!  hmmmm



You need to upload the image to a free hosting site (like www.photobucket.com) and then simply insert the link they provide you.  You can use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 image that appears above the posting box or simply use [IMG ]link[/IMG ] (taking out the spaces).  HTH!


----------



## disneyfreak1

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## disneyfreak1

Here it is!


----------



## disneyfreak1

I'll try again.


----------



## bevtoy

That looks good!




disneyfreak1 said:


> I'll try again.


----------



## bevtoy

How did you make the mickey heads on the dowel rod?




disneyfreak1 said:


> Here it is!


----------



## dizzi

SOooo Cute!


----------



## TiggerTails57

Awesome job!!  Love the material.....


----------



## disneyfreak1

The mickey heads at the end of the dowel are actually antenna toppers I bought at Disney.  We just painted them gold.


----------



## dbenlee

My wife, son and I are going on a 7 night DCL cruise this June. When the discussion started about doing FE's on this cruise, she and I discussed buying one on e-Bay, but we decided that making one ourselves would make it more personal and have more meaning to us. Being the one in our family who sews, it was delegated to me to get the task done while she "supervised". Well at long last, after much blood shed, many applications of the whip and a few tears we have finished  . To celebrate, I decided I would load the picture for everyone to see. Of course, when my beautiful wife reads this post, there may be actual blood shed and tears on my part!!


----------



## Disgirl83

I've been a lurker for quite some time, but I wanted to thank everyone on here who have posted their FE for inspiration. I just finished the FE for the May cruise my DH and I are going on. I used similar directions that have been posted on this thread, but I don't sew and have never used a sewing machine in my life so I used all the iron-on adhesive backing and hem and I think it did really good. Here's the pic!


----------



## TiggerTails57

Very nice!! well done.....


----------



## TiggerTails57

Here is mine I just finished...............

I made this Fish Extender for my DS, Ddil, and DGkiddies.
 I bought the 'pockets' at Target for $1.00 each and the material from Jo Ann's. It's no sew! Hope they like it!











I tried to get these pics small, sorry if they are too big........[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kelly Lou

Love the Easter theme. Are they traveling over Easter. We'll be on the WOnder for Memorial Day I was thinking of doing mine with a flag theme... Still working on it, will post pics when I'm done


----------



## TiggerTails57

Kelly Lou said:


> Love the Easter theme. Are they traveling over Easter. We'll be on the WOnder for Memorial Day I was thinking of doing mine with a flag theme... Still working on it, will post pics when I'm done



Thanks! We are cruising  before Easter March/April......I just wanted something a little different.
The flag theme sounds great!


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

These all look terrific!  My DH and I are taking the Wonder 4 night in December on the Mousefest cruise and I plan on sewing an FE before then!  We're going to WDW in a few weeks so I'll pick up some patches and antenae toppers there.  BTW, on one of the other DIS board threads, someone mentioned the site disneyfabrics.com/  I mention it because there seems to be alot there if you are looking for specific themed fabric.

btw...I just read every, single one of the posts on this thread....hows that for having extra time, lol?


----------



## Khazid

What a great thread! This tradition hadn't started yet when my DW and last sailed with DCL (June 2000). I'm really hoping my cruisemates coming up on the July 2009 cruise do this. My DW already said she'd be happy to make one, so when she does I'll be sure to post a pic. 

The creativity here is astonishing, it relaly gave her some great ideas as we read the thread together.


----------



## TiggerTails57

Fish Extender for my DD (I modified) 
It was a door gift at MouseFest 08, from Mouse Fan Travel. So I can't take all the credit.  DD wanted me to add Mickey Ears, and her name.


----------



## Kurby

oh that's so cute


----------



## Tneah

This is ours.  Leaving 2/12 to Florida.  Sailing 2/19. 


About 90% of is done with fabric glue and fabric bonding tape.  I do own a sewing machine so I sewed on the cording around the edge and zipped across the bottom of the pockets.  I really could have done this whole thing without any sewing.

So, you don't need sewing skills to make a fish extender.


----------



## TiggerTails57

Great job!!


----------



## Kwalters

Khazid said:


> What a great thread! This tradition hadn't started yet when my DW and last sailed with DCL (June 2000). I'm really hoping my cruisemates coming up on the July 2009 cruise do this. My DW already said she'd be happy to make one, so when she does I'll be sure to post a pic.
> 
> The creativity here is astonishing, it relaly gave her some great ideas as we read the thread together.


When in July are you going? We are sailing 7/25-8/1 and I am hoping someone will be interested in this also.


----------



## Khazid

Kwalters said:
			
		

> When in July are you going? We are sailing 7/25-8/1 and I am hoping someone will be interested in this also.


My DW and I are on the 7/4-7/11 trip. If you are interested in an exchange post on your Meet thread and see what other parties have started a group, or like I will probably do, start one of your own 

Have a great trip!


----------



## ShootingStarMom2

Hi,
How did you add the names without sewing at all? Super cute!


----------



## Disgirl83

After several requests I have finally gotten around to writing the directions to how I did it. What I did is very similar to the directions on earlier posts so those provided great guidance.

Supplies:

2 yards of fabric (two colors  one yard each)
Double fold bias tape
Dowell Rod
Iron-On Patches
1 Package of Iron-On Interfacing
1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew Ultra Hold 7/8 in. hem
1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew 1 Yard
Various Colors of Ribbon

1.	Cut fabric to be used as the body of the FE to be 8 in. wide by 58 in. in length. When folded the FE will be 29 in. in length.
2.	Cut fabric for the three pockets, cut each pocket 11 in. wide by 12 in. in length. When folded each pocked will be 6 in. in length.
3.	On the inside of the FE body piece and each pocket iron on the interfacing. Once cooled completely I ironed on the sheet of Heat-n-Bond cut 8 in. by 29 in. to the inside of the body of the FE.
4.	On each of the 3 folded pockets I made pleats so that the pockets were 2 in.-pleat-4 in.-pleat 2 in. To secure the pleats I used the Heat-n-Bond Ultrahold hem. This was done on the cut side so that the top edge would be folded and clean.
5.	Next I used the heat-n-bond hem to add 8 in. strips of the double fold bias tape to the bottom of each pocket.
6.	Next I lined up the pockets on the body of the FE starting 8 in. from the top and then about 1 in. apart. I market the spots with a pencil and secured the bottom and sides of the pockets using the heat-n-bond hem.
7.	Once all cooled. I used the double fold bias tape for the perimeter of the body of the FE which again was secured using the iron on hem.
8.	Once cooled I ironed on the patches to each of the pockets.
9.	I then folded down the top of the FE about 2 inches and secured to the back of the FE by the iron-on hem creating a little opening to insert the dowel rod.
10.	Using the multicolored ribbon I made it long enough so that the FE would hang approximately 7-8 in. from a hanger.
11.	For our names I bough iron-on computer paper and printed the names on the computer. Then I cut and surrounded the paper with double fold bias tape attached using the iron-on hem. Finally I ironed on the name piece.

I think thats all. Ive never tried to write directions for anything like this before. Everything I used I bought from either Wal-Mart, Michaels, or Joanns Fabrics. 

Here's the picture again of the final result.


----------



## GoofyTraci

good job on your FE. It looks great.


----------



## Trena

I couldn't find any fabric that I liked and I ran out of time to sew a FE, so I can up with these instead.


----------



## TiggerTails57

Very inventive......


----------



## disneyfreak1

Very cute and a great idea!


----------



## stephanie410

What a nice idea, particularly for the kiddos!  Now I have one more thing to add to the list of things to do before we leave!


----------



## Trena

stephanie410 said:


> What a nice idea, particularly for the kiddos!  Now I have one more thing to add to the list of things to do before we leave!



Fun for kids and adults!!! Just be sure you sign up with a group to exchange gifts with.  Some people just hang a FE and wonder why they don't get any treats!!


----------



## carmie3377

Trena said:


> Just be sure you sign up with a group to exchange gifts with.  Some people just hang a FE and wonder why they don't get any treats!!



Are these on the cruise meet threads?

TIA


----------



## Kurby

depends on what cruise you are going on - for our cruise there is a different thread all together.

what cruise are you going on?


----------



## carmie3377

Kurby said:


> depends on what cruise you are going on - for our cruise there is a different thread all together.
> 
> what cruise are you going on?



Eastern Carribean w/St Croix Dec 5-12


----------



## Kurby

check the main meet thread for that cruise and ask if they are doing the FE's - it could be that no one has started the thread yet which makes it easy for you to start one.

if there is one someone will direct you to it.


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

How can I post pictures on here? I can't seem to figure it out. I have them in my pictures on my computer. Thanks so much for anyones help!


----------



## Kurby

you have to upload it to a photo site like photobucket then you can add the image here


----------



## Kurby

if you don't have a photo bucket site - it's free and easy.

once you get the site ready you follow the directions to upload to the site then copy the image address and post it here


----------



## carmie3377

Kurby said:


> check the main meet thread for that cruise and ask if they are doing the FE's - it could be that no one has started the thread yet which makes it easy for you to start one.
> 
> if there is one someone will direct you to it.



Thanks, I'll go check it out!


----------



## Kurby

i've got instrustions if you want me to post them


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

here we go I'm trying to post lets see if this works. This is my first FE that me and my Boyfriend are using on our cruise on March 8th, 09. enjoy!


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

thanks for the help!!! your great!


----------



## Kurby

Here ya go.

Step 1 (after creating your account)

Upload your image - Click the Choose file button









Step 2

choose your file








Step 3

Select the actual picture or pictures you want to upload (hold the ctr button if you are uploading more then 1 at a time.









Step 4

Once uploaded - copy the Image text but right clicking on the text 














Step 5 

Post


----------



## scottie

Is there a picture on this wonderful thread that shows how one secures their FE with the plastic zipties to the metal Fish?


----------



## jeanigor

scottie said:


> Is there a picture on this wonderful thread that shows how one secures their FE with the plastic zipties to the metal Fish?



Somewhere there is a pic...I thought it was around page 35, but I guess I was wrong, as I didn't see it.... But here are some written answers. It is my understanding that the zip tie helps secure a loop over the fish. Kinda like a bolo tie.

HTH.
todd



nenner1 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Funny story though, I had only brought one tie with me, but we ended up having to move our FE b/c our room got moved.  But I got another zip tie as a FE gift so I then had another one to re-secure it when I moved it from one room to the other.
> 
> One other little tip...don't  pull the tie too tight against the fish, it will make it *really* hard to get it cut off.  We left ours with about 1" clearance and it worked just fine.  Saved our FE from walking away!!!
> 
> Oh and one more tip, if you make your own FE, make sure to use hot glue or superglue to secure the sring you hand it with to the bar the FE hangs from, if the string is just tied to the bar someone could easily untie it.





eeyoresmountainpals said:


> I think you're looking for a "zip tie" not a "zip line."  A zip tie is a little piece of plastic that you circle around or through something and then put it through a hole on the end of itself and it locks.  They're also called cable ties.
> 
> I posted the same question a few weeks back and someone was nice enough to let me know.
> 
> I got some at Walmart before our cruise on the 16th (which by the way was WONDERFUL!)  They're very inexpensive.  I think there were 18 or 20 in the pack for less than $2.  They were in the automotive section.
> 
> I ended up not using one on our fish extender.  No one bothered it, except that we did "lose" the letter R on it!     Go figure.  It was no where to be found on it, in the pockets of the FE or on the floor.  Luckily I brought some extra letters with me just in case   and it was easily fixed.
> 
> I did, however, find that the zip ties were perfect for locking our luggage!
> 
> Here's a pic of one....





nenner1 said:


> They are made by a DIS-er friend of mine who I have had the pleasure of cruising with twice.  She is a doll, and extremely talented to boot.
> Her name is Tiffany, she is Luvtheears on the Dis and Gradysmommy on eBay.
> 
> 
> Yes, that is probably Tiffany's great work you have seen!
> 
> With the zip tie, we threaded the it through the string that hangs the FE and then around the base of the fish, securing it there.  Be sure not to pull the tie too tight when securing it , or else you will have a lot of trouble cutting it off in the end.  We left about 2" slack. Also, if the FE you buy doesn't have it, make sure you use a little bit of hot glue or super glue where the string it hangs from or connects to the dowel, as if it is unglued, a good yank by someone walking by will detach the string at the dowel, making the zip tie useless.
> 
> Hope that helps!!
> Have a wonderful cruise!!





quiltymom said:


> I never would've thought of that!  Thanks for the great tip.  We leave in just under 12 months for our cruise, so I need to start doing something every week so I'll be ready on time!





scottie said:


> Is there a picture on this wonderful thread that shows how one secures their FE with the plastic zipties to the metal Fish?


----------



## parrotheadlois

Here's a picture of ours!   We still have to do the dowel and get the ribbon for it.


----------



## TiggerTails57

Very nice!


----------



## TiggerTails57

Some of my FE gifts.................


----------



## nikkistevej

That's awesome- you got alot of stuff!!!


----------



## sandysplayhouse

scottie said:


> Is there a picture on this wonderful thread that shows how one secures their FE with the plastic zipties to the metal Fish?



*(My picture is a bit blurry, but you can get the gist of the the zip tie)
* 
The zip-tie goes around the ribbon or string that attaches to the fish... and you place it just under the fish... it actually scoots itself up to the fish as you tighten it... the trick is to leave it NOT so tight so that you can get your scissors or nail clippers thru it when you are ready to take it down!


----------



## sandysplayhouse

I agree you got alot of stuff, but come on... didn't anyone notice the blanket... 

*I LOVE the Mickey blanket!!!* 
I will be searching  my fabric store for that fleece material.



TiggerTails57 said:


> Some of my FE gifts.................


----------



## GoofyTraci

TiggerTails57 said:


> Some of my FE gifts.................



wow...I have lots of some of the same items as you. I have been pikcing things up everytime that I got to the store and now I have so much I think I am going to have to ship it to the ship.

Have a great cruise.


----------



## Kurby

are these what you received on your last cruise or what your giving out on your next one?

love the blanket 




TiggerTails57 said:


> Some of my FE gifts.................


----------



## TiggerTails57

sandysplayhouse said:


> I agree you got alot of stuff, but come on... didn't anyone notice the blanket...
> 
> *I LOVE the Mickey blanket!!!*
> I will be searching  my fabric store for that fleece material.



Thanks! I made it myself, my first try! I got the fleece at Jo Ann's.








GoofyTraci said:


> wow...I have lots of some of the same items as you. I have been picking things up everytime that I got to the store and now I have so much I think I am going to have to ship it to the ship.
> 
> Have a great cruise.



Thanks! I have a whole suitcase for FE gifts and costumes.......we are driving. Thank goodness!!


----------



## TiggerTails57

Kurby said:


> are these what you received on your last cruise or what your giving out on your next one?
> 
> love the blanket



Thanks! These are my gifts to *give out*.....we have 12 girls and 3 boys, on our list. I need to find/make some adult gifts now, I think the kids are covered!


----------



## GoofyTraci

TiggerTails57 said:


> Thanks! These are my gifts to *give out*.....we have 12 girls and 3 boys, on our list. I need to find/make some adult gifts now, I think the kids are covered!



Cool.. Hope you have a great cruise. I am super excited with too long of a wait. I have been shopping and shopping for these items as well. i see we shop at some of the same places. The kids will be so excited with the goodies you give out.

Have fun.


----------



## parrotheadlois

TiggerTails57 said:


> Thanks! These are my gifts to *give out*.....we have 12 girls and 3 boys, on our list. I need to find/make some adult gifts now, I think the kids are covered!




Wow - what a lot of nice things you've gotten (I feel very un-prepared now).


----------



## GoofyTraci

parrotheadlois said:


> Wow - what a lot of nice things you've gotten (I feel very un-prepared now).



dont feel like that...everyone and every family does different things. Anyone will be excited to have any type of goodies in their fish extender. This will be our first cruise so I am excited and so will my son about anything we receive.. its the thought that counts 

Have a great time.


----------



## Ashlotte

sandysplayhouse said:


> I agree you got alot of stuff, but come on... didn't anyone notice the blanket...
> 
> *I LOVE the Mickey blanket!!!*
> I will be searching  my fabric store for that fleece material.



I could be wrong, but I am almost certain I saw this print at Joann's on Sunday.  The character prints are 50% off this week, btw, so go fast!


----------



## disney minnie

Parrotheadlois,

Where did you get your fish extender?


----------



## Carys

sandysplayhouse said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]



I just noticed you actually covered your entire door in lime green - what a great idea! I'm travelling internationally so don't have luggage flexibility to take along fabric for a project like that, but it's a really neat effect alongside the green fish extender


----------



## Sinderelly

I ordered mine on Ebay. $10.08 w/ free shipping!


----------



## erincon23

I guess I'll have to try making one -- there's a really cute 5-pocket Mickey hanging bag on ebay right now, starting bid only 99 cents, but $16.99 for shipping! OH MY GOSH! I sell ebay all the time, and couldn't imagine ripping someone off that bad.

Erin


----------



## AnaRN

May I ask what you are entering for the search with Ebay?  I only found a few using some search terms and they were quite a bit more than $10.


----------



## erincon23

On ebay, first I put in wall hanging, then pocket wall hanging. If there's something else to try, maybe that would have better results.

Erin


----------



## kmab00

My ebay searches usually include:

Mickey Pockets
Fish Extender

Good luck!!


----------



## sandysplayhouse

Carys said:


> I just noticed you actually covered your entire door in lime green - what a great idea! I'm travelling internationally so don't have luggage flexibility to take along fabric for a project like that, but it's a really neat effect alongside the green fish extender



I actually used a plastic table cover that I got for $1 at Wal-Mart...not heavy at all and really does not take up any room and I tossed it when the cruise was over.  And it was SUCH a bright Lime Green that it almost looked like my door was glowing!


----------



## AnaRN

erincon23 said:


> On ebay, first I put in wall hanging, then pocket wall hanging. If there's something else to try, maybe that would have better results.
> 
> Erin



Thanks much!!! I'll give it a try!


----------



## AnaRN

kmab00 said:


> My ebay searches usually include:
> 
> Mickey Pockets
> Fish Extender
> 
> Good luck!!



Ahhhh...I didn't think of mickey pockets...thanks!!!!!


----------



## PPFQP

AnaRN said:


> Ahhhh...I didn't think of mickey pockets...thanks!!!!!



I'm not having any luck either. They're just too pricey for me. $10-$20 I would pay, but $35 is too much.

My daughters made something similar in their Teen Living (aka Home Ec) class called Locker Pockets. I think we will just make it a family project.


----------



## Kurby

ya - 35 is pretty pricy.

i used fabric we already had and only bought fabric bags to make the pockets.

i'd love to have a professionally made one but ours is made by me and dd helped too so she'll remember (ok maybe not)


----------



## Sinderelly

I'm trying to remember the search criteria. Hmmm maybe try hanging wall organizer or pocket organizer? The one I ordered is really cute and was only $10.08 with free shipping. It was shipped from China so not exactly a speedy delivery but a great price if you're not in a hurry.


----------



## scottie

PPFQP said:


> I'm not having any luck either. They're just too pricey for me. $10-$20 I would pay, but $35 is too much.
> 
> My daughters made something similar in their Teen Living (aka Home Ec) class called Locker Pockets. I think we will just make it a family project.



Here is the one I just ordered for our upcoming cruise... $10.08 with free shipping:

*eBay Mickey FE Hanger Link*


----------



## tinker1bell

TiggerTails57 said:


> Some of my FE gifts.................




Where did you shop for those???   I have to start going to Target to start collecting our things for the FE.   I am so looking forward to that.  This year Stephanie and I will be better planned.  We were putting the things together on the ship.  I want to have them already packed and ready to go.

BTW are you going to try to come to the Magic Meet???


----------



## mousetravel

scottie said:


> Here is the one I just ordered for our upcoming cruise... $10.08 with free shipping:
> 
> *eBay Mickey FE Hanger Link*



This is the where I ordered mine. I got the blue one. And whoever said it will take a while to get it shipped to you is right! So if you order from there, make sure you do it ahead of time. It took two weeks to get to me.
But they're really cute and inexpensive.


----------



## pgsahm2

I finally have a picture of my FE to share! Yay!

My mom and I made it. I think altogether it cost around $20. The characters you see on each pocket are actually pins that I made from embossed stickers. The picture at the top is in a plastic sleeve with a pin back on it. This way we can change the picture for each trip. I'm actually really proud of this thing!  







Here's a picture of our door and FE.


----------



## bevtoy

You should be proud that looks really good!



pgsahm2 said:


> I finally have a picture of my FE to share! Yay!
> 
> My mom and I made it. I think altogether it cost around $20. The characters you see on each pocket are actually pins that I made from embossed stickers. The picture at the top is in a plastic sleeve with a pin back on it. This way we can change the picture for each trip. I'm actually really proud of this thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of our door and FE.


----------



## bevtoy

I think I will get a stocking for our Christmas cruise and use it as an extender, maybe dress it with a applique and our last name.


----------



## shasess

Wow! What lovely treasures! The children in your FE group are very lucky.  




TiggerTails57 said:


> Some of my FE gifts.................


----------



## TiggerTails57

tinker1bell said:


> Where did you shop for those???   I have to start going to Target to start collecting our things for the FE.   I am so looking forward to that.  This year Stephanie and I will be better planned.  We were putting the things together on the ship.  I want to have them already packed and ready to go.
> 
> BTW are you going to try to come to the Magic Meet???



Hey Terry, Yes we hope to go to MagicMeets, we signed up! 

I got most of my loot at Target, and on sale at Micheal's (40% off). This is for our March-April Cruise. I have to start collecting again for the Dec sailing......don't worry you are not late buying stuff ha ha


----------



## TiggerTails57

shasess said:


> Wow! What lovely treasures! The children in your FE group are very lucky.



Thanks! we have 13 girls and 3 boys. 
I made bookmarks for the adults.......


----------



## kmab00

LOVE the bookmarks!!  SO cute!  Good job!


----------



## TiggerTails57

kmab00 said:


> LOVE the bookmarks!!  SO cute!  Good job!


 Thanks! I was hoping they would turn out OK.....this was my first time making them.


----------



## MMitchell29

Tiggertails those bookmarks are super cute. You did a great job. Are those for the adults?


----------



## Trena

TiggerTails57 said:


> I made bookmarks for the adults.......



I LOVE the bookmarks.  Where did you find that ribbon?


----------



## TiggerTails57

Trena said:


> I LOVE the bookmarks.  Where did you find that ribbon?


Thank you! My local Micheal's craft store.


----------



## smatterchu

Okay - so this will be my first time doing a Fish Exchange, so I have a few questions that I don't think have been answered (I promise I have read this whoooooole thread...and several others)

#1:  Whether you guys agree to do one-per-day or one-per-cruise, do the exchangers always label their gifts so you'll know who it's from?  If so, how did you label/package your items?

#2:  Do other people ever put things in your Fish Exchanger?  I'm talking about from people outside of your pre-determined FE group?

#3:  What was the best/most special thing you have ever gotten in your FE?

#4:  What's the most unique thing you have received?

Thanks in advance!!  I'm looking forward to learning more about this process...


----------



## TiggerTails57

MMitchell29 said:


> Tiggertails those bookmarks are super cute. You did a great job. Are those for the adults?



Thanks so much! Yes, they are intended for the adult ladies, and teens in our group. I'm trying to think up some more manly ones for the men.


----------



## TiggerTails57

smatterchu said:


> Okay - so this will be my first time doing a Fish Exchange, so I have a few questions that I don't think have been answered (I promise I have read this whoooooole thread...and several others)
> 
> #1:  Whether you guys agree to do one-per-day or one-per-cruise, do the exchangers always label their gifts so you'll know who it's from?  If so, how did you label/package your items?
> 
> #2:  Do other people ever put things in your Fish Exchanger?  I'm talking about from people outside of your pre-determined FE group?
> 
> #3:  What was the best/most special thing you have ever gotten in your FE?
> 
> #4:  What's the most unique thing you have received?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!  I'm looking forward to learning more about this process...



#1 Last MouseFest cruise we agreed to 'gift' each stateroom on our list, at least once during the cruise (more if people wanted). (I found a good time to gift for me, was after mid-night).  

#2 Yes, I've stuck magnets on random doors, and added to FE's I don't know.....like to spread a little  

#3 EVERY item I get is special!  Some things I remember are Maple syrup, (used it to make my pecan pie extra special at xmas) A rum cake!

#4 A survival kit in a large zip-loc bag with things like sun block, Q-tips, floss, first aid kit, chap stick, wrinkle spray, ties for FE.....it came with a poem.  

Hope this helps, and Happy Gifting!!


----------



## smatterchu

TiggerTails57 said:


> #1 Last MouseFest cruise we agreed to 'gift' each stateroom on our list, at least once during the cruise (more if people wanted). (I found a good time to gift for me, was after mid-night).
> 
> #2 Yes, I've stuck magnets on random doors, and added to FE's I don't know.....like to spread a little
> 
> #3 EVERY item I get is special!  Some things I remember are Maple syrup, (used it to make my pecan pie extra special at xmas) A rum cake!
> 
> #4 A survival kit in a large zip-loc bag with things like sun block, Q-tips, floss, first aid kit, chap stick, wrinkle spray, ties for FE.....it came with a poem.
> 
> Hope this helps, and Happy Gifting!!



Thanks for your reply!!  So there could be FE's out there that aren't DIS, necessarily...  I forget that not everyone is DIS. 

I love the survival kit!  If I hadn't already done my shopping, I'd consider something like that!  I mostly went for Disney treats this time!  It helps to live so close to The Mouse...


----------



## elderfam

smatterchu said:


> Okay - so this will be my first time doing a Fish Exchange, so I have a few questions that I don't think have been answered (I promise I have read this whoooooole thread...and several others)
> 
> #1:  Whether you guys agree to do one-per-day or one-per-cruise, do the exchangers always label their gifts so you'll know who it's from?  If so, how did you label/package your items?
> 
> #2:  Do other people ever put things in your Fish Exchanger?  I'm talking about from people outside of your pre-determined FE group?
> 
> #3:  What was the best/most special thing you have ever gotten in your FE?
> 
> #4:  What's the most unique thing you have received?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!  I'm looking forward to learning more about this process...



I've been on three cruises so far and the last one was really organized.  We had a HUGE disboard group so they broke the group up into "days". Some people got together and combined their money to get things like lip balm with our disboard cruise logo.
I usually do two gifts.  One I give out on my assigned day, and another towards the end of the cruise. ( I like to make luggage tags ).
I usually take more than I think I will need as I like to gift strangers as well. Magnets are a really easy if you have an ink jet printer.
I would say the lip balm was my favorite, but I also love the CD's. The little matchbooks with the lifesavers were nice too.  I think on the DISigns thread they have a template for those.
Hope this helps!!
Re: label your gift.  Most people do depending on the size of the item.  Most common is using your printer and return address labels.  So it might say "Enjoy! Elderfam" "Have a Great Day! Elderfam" You don't have to do this.  My first cruise I didnt, but I did like being able to know who to thank if I ran into them.


----------



## bevtoy

We were given some interesting gifts when our group decided each person should use a gift representing the area they came from.
We received a airplane sized whiskey from Tennessee, Illini Gum (Orange and Blue) from Illinois, Goo Goo clusters from another state and my favorite was a bag of delights from a person of Asian decent it had  tiny peanut candy, a paper fan magnet and other cute items.  Another person created a music CD with some raggae and "party" music suited for the Carribean.  People were very creative.   A personalized bag of M & M's with "Disney Magic" on 
red M's  and "Tag You are it" on black M's.  It was a lot of fun.


----------



## elderfam

Hi guys,
 
I love making FE and have one to give away.  I made a Hannah Montana themed FE and was playing around with using the little gems.  So this is my proto-type. I don't have an extra dowel to send with it though. The color is a little washed out in the photo.  It's really very purple and pink! Three pockets.
Cynthia 

Sorry guys, Someone as asked for it and I have given it away.  I will post any extra FE's in the future that I will give away.


----------



## TiggerTails57

elderfam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I love making FE and have one to give away.  I made a Hannah Montana themed FE and was playing around with using the little gems.  So this is my proto-type. I don't have an extra dowel to send with it though. The color is a little washed out in the photo.  It's really very purple and pink! Three pockets.
> Cynthia
> 
> Sorry guys, Someone as asked for it and I have given it away.  I will post any extra FE's in the future that I will give away.


    Cynthia, sent you a PM!!
Janice


----------



## bevtoy

The famous fish!


----------



## TiggerTails57

TiggerTails57 said:


> Cynthia, sent you a PM!!
> Janice


DOH!!! not quick enough


----------



## loveysbydesign

Disgirl83 said:


> After several requests I have finally gotten around to writing the directions to how I did it. What I did is very similar to the directions on earlier posts so those provided great guidance.
> 
> Supplies:
> 
> 2 yards of fabric (two colors  one yard each)
> Double fold bias tape
> Dowell Rod
> Iron-On Patches
> 1 Package of Iron-On Interfacing
> 1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew Ultra Hold 7/8 in. hem
> 1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew 1 Yard
> Various Colors of Ribbon
> 
> 1.	Cut fabric to be used as the body of the FE to be 8 in. wide by 58 in. in length. When folded the FE will be 29 in. in length.
> 2.	Cut fabric for the three pockets, cut each pocket 11 in. wide by 12 in. in length. When folded each pocked will be 6 in. in length.
> 3.	On the inside of the FE body piece and each pocket iron on the interfacing. Once cooled completely I ironed on the sheet of Heat-n-Bond cut 8 in. by 29 in. to the inside of the body of the FE.
> 4.	On each of the 3 folded pockets I made pleats so that the pockets were 2 in.-pleat-4 in.-pleat 2 in. To secure the pleats I used the Heat-n-Bond Ultrahold hem. This was done on the cut side so that the top edge would be folded and clean.
> 5.	Next I used the heat-n-bond hem to add 8 in. strips of the double fold bias tape to the bottom of each pocket.
> 6.	Next I lined up the pockets on the body of the FE starting 8 in. from the top and then about 1 in. apart. I market the spots with a pencil and secured the bottom and sides of the pockets using the heat-n-bond hem.
> 7.	Once all cooled. I used the double fold bias tape for the perimeter of the body of the FE which again was secured using the iron on hem.
> 8.	Once cooled I ironed on the patches to each of the pockets.
> 9.	I then folded down the top of the FE about 2 inches and secured to the back of the FE by the iron-on hem creating a little opening to insert the dowel rod.
> 10.	Using the multicolored ribbon I made it long enough so that the FE would hang approximately 7-8 in. from a hanger.
> 11.	For our names I bough iron-on computer paper and printed the names on the computer. Then I cut and surrounded the paper with double fold bias tape attached using the iron-on hem. Finally I ironed on the name piece.
> 
> I think thats all. Ive never tried to write directions for anything like this before. Everything I used I bought from either Wal-Mart, Michaels, or Joanns Fabrics.
> 
> Here's the picture again of the final result.



Love it, where did you get the embroidered characters??


----------



## luv2plan

HI everyone! I have read about half the thread, whew!

Our FE group has several teenage boys, any ideas for little gifts for them?  

Thanks!


----------



## Disgirl83

loveysbydesign said:


> Love it, where did you get the embroidered characters??



I got them through Amazon. I can't remember the name of the store through there right off, but if you search for whatever character you are looking for with "iron on" or "patch" or some combination of that you should be able to find a few options.


----------



## dbenlee

Disgirl83 said:


> I got them through Amazon. I can't remember the name of the store through there right off, but if you search for whatever character you are looking for with "iron on" or "patch" or some combination of that you should be able to find a few options.



I have seen some of the "patches" at Joann's recently.  I think they were iron on.


----------



## SpeedFigure

Here are some FE that I have made:

Still debating which one I want to take, they are SO FUN to create!

Chip & Dale





Donald & Daisy





Mickey & Minnie Mouse





Still thinking of some characters to create...


----------



## TravelinGal

Oh -- VERY CLEVER SpeedFigure!!!!!  Those are great!  I love seeing things that are different from the norm!


I'm stuck on what to do for ours.  We don't sail until Jan 2010 BUT we're in the process of getting set up as a foster home - with the goal of adopting a child.  We won't know if we'll have another child to take with us on the cruise and so I don't know how many pockets to put on it.  (I don't want to have an extra pocket  -- just one for DH and me to share and one for DS... and one more if we have another family member by then.


----------



## quiltymom

TravelinGal said:


> I'm stuck on what to do for ours.  We don't sail until Jan 2010 BUT we're in the process of getting set up as a foster home - with the goal of adopting a child.  We won't know if we'll have another child to take with us on the cruise and so I don't know how many pockets to put on it.  (I don't want to have an extra pocket  -- just one for DH and me to share and one for DS... and one more if we have another family member by then.



You could always do something fun like snap- or button-on pockets.  You can have them attach at the bottom of one and the top of the other, overlapping a bit.  Or even have them tie together, using buttonholes and ribbons threaded between the two.  That way you can have as few or as many pockets as you like.

Does this make sense, or have I just confused the heck out of you?


----------



## SpeedFigure

After making 3 other designs, I was finally inspired to make this:






I'm still looking for Lettering to put on "Magic" and our name. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Trena

SpeedFigure--

Now those are classy!

How did you make the little Mickey gloves?  

I think our Mr. Potato has gloves like that.  hmmm...I might have to steal them from Mr. Potato.


----------



## SpeedFigure

I googled 'Mickey Mouse glove" and found a picture, enlarged it and printed it out. Then I traced it out on felt and glued it together.


----------



## TravelinGal

quiltymom said:


> You could always do something fun like snap- or button-on pockets.  You can have them attach at the bottom of one and the top of the other, overlapping a bit.  Or even have them tie together, using buttonholes and ribbons threaded between the two.  That way you can have as few or as many pockets as you like.
> 
> Does this make sense, or have I just confused the heck out of you?



Well that is 'tickling' my brain a bit...  now to figure out how to incorporate the buttons into the design so it doesn't look messy.   (I think the ribbons would be too messy/busy/cluttered {pick your favorite word there} for my taste, but could be very cute if done right)

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## ppiew

How wide can the FE's be without interfering with the door?


----------



## Kurby

8-9 inches wide

the wall is about  inches wide and at 9 inches it would have a small over hang but would not interfere with the door.


----------



## aznaphrodite

I'm worried about someone stealing my FE. The wooden stick can move freely from side-to-side since the ribbon is just tied to it. The ribbons can also be untied. I've heard of people using zip-ties to secure the FE but that won't help if someone can just untie it or slip it off the ribbon. What are you guys doing to secure it?

Should I hot-glue the ribbons on to the stick? I'm a little worried that I won't allocate enough ribbon for it to easily slip over the fish.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bevtoy

No matter what you do if someone wants to steal it they will.  That being said since it is personalized the odds of someone else wanting to steal it are minimized.
We had cruise magnets and gifts delivered to our fish extender and I don't think we ever had any thing taken.  I guess you just have to hope for the best.  Your fish extender is very pretty and looks like a lot of TLC went into it!



aznaphrodite said:


> I'm worried about someone stealing my FE. The wooden stick can move freely from side-to-side since the ribbon is just tied to it. The ribbons can also be untied. I've heard of people using zip-ties to secure the FE but that won't help if someone can just untie it or slip it off the ribbon. What are you guys doing to secure it?
> 
> Should I hot-glue the ribbons on to the stick? I'm a little worried that I won't allocate enough ribbon for it to easily slip over the fish.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## elderfam

I drilled small holes in the end of the dowel and threaded the ribbon thru it. If it has a good knot, it's not going anywhere.  Your FE is beautiful!


----------



## Kurby

unfortunately if they want to be jerks they can cut it and take it - even if you use chain they can cut the fabric and take it.

if someone's going to be an a then they will be.  if they do just think how pitiful they are and how insecure they are that they have to attempt to ruin someone elses vacation.


----------



## Prose

I am totally lacking the "crafty gene", so I had to find a way to make a FE without major skills or sewing a stitch.  I am kinda proud of myself....I used a hanging holder from the dollar section at Target, folded it in half and hot glued to make a single row of pockets, then printed out characters on sticky-backed fabric sheets and stuck them on the clear pockets.  I folded over the top to make a spot for the dowel, secured it with the hot glue then hot glued the dowel in place, and glued the ribbon tie on the dowel.  My only concern is that the dowel is a bit longer than 9"...will it stick out too far?


----------



## parrotheadlois

that's really cute!


----------



## TiggerTails57

Very nice Pam.........


----------



## parrotheadlois

bevtoy said:


> No matter what you do if someone wants to steal it they will.  That being said since it is personalized the odds of someone else wanting to steal it are minimized.
> We had cruise magnets and gifts delivered to our fish extender and I don't think we ever had any thing taken.  I guess you just have to hope for the best.  Your fish extender is very pretty and looks like a lot of TLC went into it!



We're also planning on drilling holes through the dowel, and I bought dowel caps to glue on the ends for more security.

I love the colors in yours.


----------



## Lemonbee

My cruise is so far out I have no idea if anyone will be participating. My husband saw what I was looking at and though it was a great idea. If you knew him this would make you laugh b/c he is not a Disney freak like me. I found someone on another site that sells them and got some neat ideas. I am going to have a family friend make one for us. If someone steals it oh well life is too short to worry about things like this.


----------



## TravelinGal

Someone stealing the FE is _kind of _along the lines of not getting towel animals... one shouldn't let it ruin their trip, but it does suck.  (actually, I'd have to say it's still worse - not getting towel animals doesn't mean someone is actually _stealing_ from you!)

I'm going to do what I can to keep my FE in place.  I wonder if there is a higher risk of them walking off on the longer cruises (more oportunity) or if the ratio would be about the same.  (we're just doing a 4 nt cruise)  I'd be pretty P.O.'d if someone stole it after all the time I spent on it (will spend on it...)


----------



## Waltworshiper

I think most of the ones stolen are what the teenagers think are practical jokes.  Luckily I was in my cabin and heard them outside, but they took mine off (Yes it was zip tied, they slid it down and were able to get the ribbon over the fish) and rehung it on someone elses door down the hallway.  I saw them and asked where they put it, one showed me, then I told them they better run before I found someone from the ship,  They did!  I know it's only material, but my kids would have been heartbroken.  I had a lot of magnets on the door, and no one bothered them the whole trip.  There were 3 12-14yo boys in the group that took mine, I would never have recognized any of them again, but I imagine they cringed every time they saw me the rest of the cruise!


----------



## lbgraves

Please take a moment to review the DIS Board Guidelines regarding for sale posts.



> 1.  FOR SALE For sale ads are strictly prohibited on any of the DISboards.  Anyone posting such ads will have their post deleted. This same policy applies to links to your ebay/auction listings . "For sale" posts includes requests for donations (see below).  In addition, "Vote for me" posts are not permitted on the DIS. This includes requests for support in an online contest, sweepstakes, lottery or other event designed to yield personal gain.



While sharing your ideas for FEs and patterns and different ways of making them yourselves is wonderful and what this thread is all about, posting asking someone to make one for you, posting information concerning DISers who happen to sell them or even posting that you are going to avoid posting this information on the board by PMing or emailing someone the information violates the guidelines.  Any and all posts of this nature will be deleted and may receive infractions.  This guideline applies for the entire board so if you ever see this being done, simply report the post be clicking on the triangle in the bottom left corner of the post block and let us know since we cannot read every single post on the boards ourselves.

Thank you.


----------



## sunshine1259

All of these FEs are great.  Mine was about a foot wide, which made it very easy to find our room .

Anyway, I am doing a new one for the next cruise (don't think Brenda and Eric will work with Brenda, Azaria and Jennifer).  We are doing a Winnie the Pooh theme.  I have the fabric and am keeping an eye out for the characters (they were out at Joanne's when I was there last).

But what I want is the Disney letters for our names.  Where or how do you find them?  That will be our finishing touch.  

TIA.


----------



## plutojudy

On our January cruise our FE got splashed with what was probably bleach. I'm thinking from the cleaning carts. Has any one else had their FE damaged? Ours now has pea sized specks of no color.


----------



## TiggerTails57

plutojudy said:


> On our January cruise our FE got splashed with what was probably bleach. I'm thinking from the cleaning carts. Has any one else had their FE damaged? Ours now has pea sized specks of no color.



Sorry yours got damaged....... 

Do the specks form a Hidden Mickey?


----------



## plutojudy

TiggerTails57 said:


> Sorry yours got damaged.......
> 
> Do the specks form a Hidden Mickey?



Sadly, no hidden Mickey.


----------



## joycsk

SpeedFigure said:


> Here are some FE that I have made:
> 
> Still debating which one I want to take, they are SO FUN to create!
> 
> Chip & Dale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald & Daisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking of some characters to create...



I wanted to say that I have personally and distinctly benefitted from Speedfigure's creativity and that I am very grateful!   Can't wait to see what else she comes up with.   

BTW - can you tell us about the Dream Job?


----------



## sunshine1259

sunshine1259 said:


> All of these FEs are great.  Mine was about a foot wide, which made it very easy to find our room .
> 
> Anyway, I am doing a new one for the next cruise (don't think Brenda and Eric will work with Brenda, Azaria and Jennifer).  We are doing a Winnie the Pooh theme.  I have the fabric and am keeping an eye out for the characters (they were out at Joanne's when I was there last).
> 
> But what I want is the Disney letters for our names.  Where or how do you find them?  That will be our finishing touch.
> 
> TIA.



Bump.


----------



## SUZCRUISE

To get Disney lettering:


find a free font download like
http://simplythebest.net/fonts/fonts/walt_disney_script.html

Download the font, then copy it into Fonts folder  (s/b in the C:windows)

Then the font will appear in word like any other font


----------



## TravelinGal

sunshine1259 said:


> All of these FEs are great.  Mine was about a foot wide, which made it very easy to find our room .
> 
> Anyway, I am doing a new one for the next cruise (don't think Brenda and Eric will work with Brenda, Azaria and Jennifer).  We are doing a Winnie the Pooh theme.  I have the fabric and am keeping an eye out for the characters (they were out at Joanne's when I was there last).
> 
> But what I want is the Disney letters for our names.  Where or how do you find them?  That will be our finishing touch.
> 
> TIA.



When I made the word MICKEY on a shirt for DS I used the Mickey font - printed it out in the size I wanted (on paper) and cut those out.  
I ironed a fusible web to the back of the fabric I wanted to use.  Taped the paper letters to the fabric and then cut them out.  Voilà.  I just ironed them onto the shirt then.  

I think some people may have the Cricut and are able to use it for fabric maybe too?


----------



## aznaphrodite

elderfam said:


> I drilled small holes in the end of the dowel and threaded the ribbon thru it. If it has a good knot, it's not going anywhere.  Your FE is beautiful!



Thanks for this tip! I had DH drill the holes last night and it's going to work wonderfully!!


----------



## sunshine1259

SUZCRUISE said:


> To get Disney lettering:
> 
> 
> find a free font download like
> http://simplythebest.net/fonts/fonts/walt_disney_script.html
> 
> Download the font, then copy it into Fonts folder  (s/b in the C:windows)
> 
> Then the font will appear in word like any other font





TravelinGal said:


> When I made the word MICKEY on a shirt for DS I used the Mickey font - printed it out in the size I wanted (on paper) and cut those out.
> I ironed a fusible web to the back of the fabric I wanted to use.  Taped the paper letters to the fabric and then cut them out.  Voilà.  I just ironed them onto the shirt then.
> 
> I think some people may have the Cricut and are able to use it for fabric maybe too?




Thanks, SUZCRUISE and TravelinGal.  The lettering was the only thing holding me back.


----------



## kileybeth

One more fish extender question!  Talk to me about size, meaning length.

We are a family of 6 with 4 kiddos.  I do not mnd sharing a pocket with my DH but would like my children to each have their own pocket.  

Approx. how big should the pocket be?  How deep?  I am thinking I want my entire FE to not exceed 8inch wide to fit on that narrow wall. 

However, I do not want the thing to "extend" all the way to the floor!

How to included a top banner for our family name and dowel rod (can be smaller then any pocket I'm thinking?) 

Would a 5 inch pocket be to short?  The pocket would come out to about 7-7.5 inches wide but only about 4.5 inches deep?  

I just can't get the scale by looking at the pics on here?  

Even at those dimensions, my entire FE would still be around a yard (30 plus inches) long.

What is to long?  What pocket is big enough/not big enough?

Any ieas or measurements from your own?


----------



## parrotheadlois

SpeedFigure said:


> Here are some FE that I have made:
> 
> Still debating which one I want to take, they are SO FUN to create!
> 
> Chip & Dale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald & Daisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking of some characters to create...



I love the ruffled fabric and the hands on the Mickey and Minnie one.  If you don't mind, where'd you get the hands???   And is that Mickey ribbon???   This is just so cute!!

thanks!!


----------



## SpeedFigure

parrotheadlois said:


> I love the ruffled fabric and the hands on the Mickey and Minnie one.  If you don't mind, where'd you get the hands???
> 
> thanks!!



I made the hands out of felt. I just traced a picture of Mickeys gloves.


----------



## Dianatlol

I am looking for one, 2 pockets The Name OBrien written on the top.. Dh and I can share a pocket... 
One with Mickey and Minnie on it and the other pocket with Cinderella.

Anyone make these that can give me a price/ or maybe be able to make it and go through Ebay?


----------



## Diane71969

*Please send me a PM if you know*

I read on some thread that you can ship a box to yourself to be delivered to your cabin and it will be there when you get there. 

Does anyone know anythign about this? 

Thinking it might be a way to send all the FE stuff vs. packing it in luggage for the airplane...


----------



## scottie

Diane71969 said:


> *Please send me a PM if you know*
> 
> I read on some thread that you can ship a box to yourself to be delivered to your cabin and it will be there when you get there.
> 
> Does anyone know anythign about this?
> 
> Thinking it might be a way to send all the FE stuff vs. packing it in luggage for the airplane...



All the updated shipping info is in the FAQ sticky posting on the main page. We are considering shipping our FE stuff down too


----------



## TravelinGal

Dianatlol said:


> I am looking for one, 2 pockets The Name OBrien written on the top.. Dh and I can share a pocket...
> One with Mickey and Minnie on it and the other pocket with Cinderella.
> 
> Anyone make these that can give me a price/ or maybe be able to make it and go through Ebay?



Sadly, this is not allowed here.

Quote from post from a moderator (post #705) on previous page:




lbgraves said:


> Please take a moment to review the DIS Board Guidelines regarding for sale posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. FOR SALE For sale ads are strictly prohibited on any of the DISboards. Anyone posting such ads will have their post deleted. This same policy applies to links to your ebay/auction listings . "For sale" posts includes requests for donations (see below). In addition, "Vote for me" posts are not permitted on the DIS. This includes requests for support in an online contest, sweepstakes, lottery or other event designed to yield personal gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While sharing your ideas for FEs and patterns and different ways of making them yourselves is wonderful and what this thread is all about, posting asking someone to make one for you, posting information concerning DISers who happen to sell them or even posting that you are going to avoid posting this information on the board by PMing or emailing someone the information violates the guidelines.  Any and all posts of this nature will be deleted and may receive infractions.  This guideline applies for the entire board so if you ever see this being done, simply report the post be clicking on the triangle in the bottom left corner of the post block and let us know since we cannot read every single post on the boards ourselves.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...



Good luck finding one on ebay or something.  It is possible after searching there that you could find someone who makes them and would be willing to customize one for your family -- ebay does have a contact seller feature.


----------



## Diane71969

scottie said:


> All the updated shipping info is in the FAQ sticky posting on the main page. We are considering shipping our FE stuff down too


I can't find it - how do I get there?


----------



## triplefigs

Diane71969 said:


> I can't find it - how do I get there?


I posted all the info on our thread.


----------



## scottie

Diane71969 said:


> I can't find it - how do I get there?



Heres a link to it, 5th bold header down the list "Boxes Sent the Ship Ahead of Cruise"
Link:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2068966


----------



## LindseyLou2222

SpeedFigure said:


> Here are some FE that I have made:
> 
> Still debating which one I want to take, they are SO FUN to create!
> 
> Chip & Dale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald & Daisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey & Minnie Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking of some characters to create...



Those are super cute!!!  Love the Chip and Dale one


----------



## joycsk

LindseyLou2222 said:


> Those are super cute!!!  Love the Chip and Dale one



Dear LindseyLou,

Perhaps speedfigure will post her final version.  She added a Clarice pocket at my request.  Totally fabulous!


----------



## SpeedFigure

Here is Clarice!


----------



## LindseyLou2222

SpeedFigure said:


> Here is Clarice!



Too stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## dizzi

TravelinGal said:


> Sadly, this is not allowed here.
> 
> Quote from post from a moderator (post #705) on previous page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck finding one on ebay or something.  It is possible after searching there that you could find someone who makes them and would be willing to customize one for your family -- ebay does have a contact seller feature.



I interrupt this program for............

okay sooooo...........
I know that we talked about and did this on our meet and greet thread....is this aloud or did we just not get noticed???
Not trying to make a scene, just wondering....PLEASE NO FLAMES???
Becasue i know that i purchased one from someone on our meet and greet thread and so did many others.......
JUST SAYIN

ALSO please again no flames....
Does a moderator really expect that a disser is going to "TURN SOMEONE IN"


okay i am done go back to your regularly scheduled program.....still in session


----------



## Kurby

ya i'm confused about that too - i'm not sure why it violates anything if you ask someone to make one for you.

i would think that's what this board is all about - helping people have the best trip possible  advice is only 1 aspect and if someone is offers to help someone by making something to help them out i don't understand what the problem is.


----------



## tjbaggott

I checked out the ones currently being offered on Ebay, and I must say, although I'm not that crafty,  I'll make my own!  I wouldn't pay what the sellers are asking.   With shipping and the exchange rate, that fish extender will cost me just over $60.00 through ebay, and to me that is absurd! If and when I do make one myself, I'll post a photo of it here!


----------



## carmie3377

ibouncetoo said:


> Look at post #2  (OK 9 inches might work).



Okay, now I'm worried.  I read where someone said 8 inches across but mine ended up 8.5 inches across, which sounds like it will work.  However, after I put the Mickey Heads on the ends of the dowel rod, mine will actually end up being closer to 10.5 inches.  Will that still fit or should I forget about the Mickey heads???  Does anyone know what the actual width of that part of the wall is?  If it is already posted, please forgive me.  I have read this thread in it's entirety but it's been in bits and pieces as the thread has evolved and I can't remember if it is posted somewhere.

TIA

BTW, as soon as I get it finished, I will post a picture.  Other than the fact that I'm afraid it might be a bit wide with the Mickey Heads on the dowel rod, I am very thrilled by the way it is turning out.


----------



## joycsk

Kurby said:


> ya i'm confused about that too - i'm not sure why it violates anything if you ask someone to make one for you.
> 
> i would think that's what this board is all about - helping people have the best trip possible  advice is only 1 aspect and if someone is offers to help someone by making something to help them out i don't understand what the problem is.



Perhaps a moderator will chime in, but I _think_ the problem is that the dis specifically wants to avoid being in the middle of an exchange of money.  For example, there are all of the Dis-signers (sp?) who make graphics for people out of the goodness of their hearts: Tom, Breezebus, those who post on other boards.  The Dis has no problem with that.  I know about the woman who is a disboard member and a big seller on Ebay.  I plan to patronize her in the future since her embroidery machine rocks.  Both her Dis name and her ebay name can be found in the disboards.  But she can't advertise here.  The Dis doesn't want to be involved in any way where they could be liable for fraud, etc.  I know that disers are great people, but the boards need to CTA, or there won't be boards.  I think that is the difference.  

If I haven't made any sense, I apologize for wasting people's time.


----------



## lbgraves

joycsk said:


> Perhaps a moderator will chime in, but I _think_ the problem is that the dis specifically wants to avoid being in the middle of an exchange of money.  For example, there are all of the Dis-signers (sp?) who make graphics for people out of the goodness of their hearts: Tom, Breezebus, those who post on other boards.  The Dis has no problem with that.  I know about the woman who is a disboard member and a big seller on Ebay.  I plan to patronize her in the future since her embroidery machine rocks.  Both her Dis name and her ebay name can be found in the disboards.  But she can't advertise here.  The Dis doesn't want to be involved in any way where they could be liable for fraud, etc.  I know that disers are great people, but the boards need to CTA, or there won't be boards.  I think that is the difference.
> 
> If I haven't made any sense, I apologize for wasting people's time.



No time wasted.   That is a good analysis of it. 

The policies involved are



> FOR SALE For sale ads are strictly prohibited on any of the DISboards.  Anyone posting such ads will have their post deleted. This same policy applies to links to your ebay/auction listings . "For sale" posts includes requests for donations (see below).  In addition, "Vote for me" posts are not permitted on the DIS. This includes requests for support in an online contest, sweepstakes, lottery or other event designed to yield personal gain.



and 



> 7.  ADVERTISING: The advertisers/sponsors who you see on the DIS are carefully chosen. While we welcome discussion of them as well as other businesses that you have information or questions about, if its determined that you are using the DIS to promote a commercial venture, you will lose your posting privileges. This includes choosing a username/signature that refers to your business. In addition, links to the company's website will be blocked. Also note that we do not want the boards to be used for solicitations or for requesting referrals. Requests for advertising can be directed to webmaster@wdwinfo.com for consideration.



To answer the comment about DISers utilizing the reported post function, yes, we do receive many of these when a violation is seen on the boards.  The Meets threads are under the same guidelines as the main forum.


----------



## lbgraves

Kurby said:


> ya i'm confused about that too - i'm not sure why it violates anything if you ask someone to make one for you.
> 
> i would think that's what this board is all about - helping people have the best trip possible  advice is only 1 aspect and if someone is offers to help someone by making something to help them out i don't understand what the problem is.



There is a big difference.  The difference is offering advice is free.  When services and money become involved, that is someone using the DIS boards to make a profit and that is what is not permitted.


----------



## dizzi

lbgraves said:


> To answer the comment about DISers utilizing the reported post function, yes, we do receive many of these when a violation is seen on the boards.  The Meets threads are under the same guidelines as the main forum.



DIS apointing that people dont have any thing better to do with their time than "report" other people.

Also are the PMs under the same scrutiny???


----------



## lbgraves

dizzi said:


> DIS apointing that people dont have any thing better to do with their time than "report" other people.
> 
> Also are the PMs under the same scrutiny???



The guidelines are in place to keep the DIS boards a family board and not a place for people to make a profit.  If you do not like the guidelines, you need to contact admin@wdwinfo.com.

If it weren't for the DISers who do go by the guidelines and take the time out of their day to help us by reporting posts this would be a very different place.  There are rules almost anywhere you go so this is not an uncommon thing.  Posting on the DISboards is considered a privilege and it can be taken away if someone insists on not following the guidelines that are set and posted.

PMs are not screened but if someone reports a PM then yes, the moderators and webmasters are made aware of it.


----------



## aznaphrodite

tjbaggott said:


> I checked out the ones currently being offered on Ebay, and I must say, although I'm not that crafty,  I'll make my own!  I wouldn't pay what the sellers are asking.   With shipping and the exchange rate, that fish extender will cost me just over $60.00 through ebay, and to me that is absurd! If and when I do make one myself, I'll post a photo of it here!



Do a search on eBay for "disney hanging storage", instead of "fish extender". You'll see a good number of FE's for around $15 or less.


----------



## dizzi

lbgraves said:


> The guidelines are in place to keep the DIS boards a family board and not a place for people to make a profit.  If you do not like the guidelines, you need to contact admin@wdwinfo.com.
> 
> If it weren't for the DISers who do go by the guidelines and take the time out of their day to help us by reporting posts this would be a very different place.  There are rules almost anywhere you go so this is not an uncommon thing.  Posting on the DISboards is considered a privilege and it can be taken away if someone insists on not following the guidelines that are set and posted.
> 
> PMs are not screened but if someone reports a PM then yes, the moderators and webmasters are made aware of it.



I would never consider this a board for people to make a profit.........
I never said i had a problem with the guidlines...............................
I still think it sucks that people feel the need to "tattle"..................
Continue on with the Fish Extender making.................................


----------



## LuvtheEars

I was kept awake the other night by barking dogs from 2:00am until after 5:00am, so I thought I would put my time to good use.  

I decided to retire my first FE and leave it hanging in our Sun Room when we cruise in May. 

Here is my new one!  I think I used my time wisely.  

Tiffany


----------



## GoofyTraci

LuvtheEars said:


> I was kept awake the other night by barking dogs from 2:00am until after 5:00am, so I thought I would put my time to good use.
> 
> I decided to retire my first FE and leave it hanging in our Sun Room when we cruise in May.
> 
> Here is my new one!  I think I used my time wisely.
> 
> Tiffany



I love your new FE!!! You Rock!!


----------



## binky1

*WOW* LuvTheEars - That is awesome!!!

Where did you get the embroidered DCL logo?  Or do you have one of those fancy-schmancy sewing machines where you can download "stuff"??  My aunt has kindly offered to use her fancy-schmancy machine to put names on my FE but if I could find the logo somewhere too.....

Great job!!


----------



## LuvtheEars

GoofyTraci said:


> I love your new FE!!! You Rock!!



Thank you! 



binky1 said:


> *WOW* LuvTheEars - That is awesome!!!
> 
> Where did you get the embroidered DCL logo?  Or do you have one of those fancy-schmancy sewing machines where you can download "stuff"??  My aunt has kindly offered to use her fancy-schmancy machine to put names on my FE but if I could find the logo somewhere too.....
> 
> Great job!!



Thank you!  

Yes, I do have a fancy-schmancy embroidery machine.  I'm honestly not sure where the DCL logo came from.  You might try eBay.  Do a search for Disney Cruise Embroidery.  

Tiffany


----------



## DVCsince02

aznaphrodite said:


> Do a search on eBay for "disney hanging storage", instead of "fish extender". You'll see a good number of FE's for around $15 or less.



I was just going to say something similar.

If you search on ebay for "*pocket hanging storage or hanging pocket organizer*" you will find a bunch of disney ones for super cheap. 

I just found Lilo and Stitch, Chip n Dale, and Mickey.


----------



## cathyscrapper

Thanks for sharing the many pictures of FE!  I can't wait to do this with our group on October sailing on The Magic!


----------



## parrotheadlois

LuvtheEars said:


> I was kept awake the other night by barking dogs from 2:00am until after 5:00am, so I thought I would put my time to good use.
> I decided to retire my first FE and leave it hanging in our Sun Room when we cruise in May.
> Here is my new one!  I think I used my time wisely.
> Tiffany




I love it!!!


----------



## canuckgal

wow...I love all the great ideas!!  There are some very creative people on here!


----------



## momto2inKC

Okay, here's my fish extender I made.  We decided to do iron ons for the pockets and the top part.  It worked out well that way.  We each got to pick our fave character for our pocket


----------



## tinker1bell

momto2inKC said:


> Okay, here's my fish extender I made.  We decided to do iron ons for the pockets and the top part.  It worked out well that way.  We each got to pick our fave character for our pocket




Very nice Jamie


----------



## loveysbydesign

momto2inKC said:


> Okay, here's my fish extender I made.  We decided to do iron ons for the pockets and the top part.  It worked out well that way.  We each got to pick our fave character for our pocket


Love that mickey head fabric...I can't seem to find one I like that isn't too busy but that ones neat!


----------



## momto2inKC

tinker1bell said:


> Very nice Jamie



Thanks!



loveysbydesign said:


> Love that mickey head fabric...I can't seem to find one I like that isn't too busy but that ones neat!



Thanks, my daughter picked everything out, I was pleased with her choices  We found the fabric at Hancock Fabric.


----------



## Diane71969

luvtheears said:


> i was kept awake the other night by barking dogs from 2:00am until after 5:00am, so i thought i would put my time to good use.
> 
> I decided to retire my first fe and leave it hanging in our sun room when we cruise in may.
> 
> Here is my new one!  I think i used my time wisely.
> 
> tiffany


awesome!  I love it!


----------



## Carys

Since I just made my first ever (very simple) fish extender and posted pics in the thread for my cruise date, I thought I would share the pics in this thread too   No sewing, all hot glue gun, lime green fabric with winnie the pooh etc was chopped up from what I originally thought was a tablecloth, but turned out to be a children's small window curtain


----------



## GoofyTraci

Carys said:


> Since I just made my first ever (very simple) fish extender and posted pics in the thread for my cruise date, I thought I would share the pics in this thread too   No sewing, all hot glue gun, lime green fabric with winnie the pooh etc was chopped up from what I originally thought was a tablecloth, but turned out to be a children's small window curtain



You did a great job. I love the bling.


----------



## parrotheadlois

That is ADORABLE!!!   Me too, the bling is just the perfect touch!!


----------



## TiggerTails57

Awesome!


----------



## Sagbrook

LuvtheEars said:


> I was kept awake the other night by barking dogs from 2:00am until after 5:00am, so I thought I would put my time to good use.
> 
> I decided to retire my first FE and leave it hanging in our Sun Room when we cruise in May.
> 
> Here is my new one!  I think I used my time wisely.
> 
> Tiffany


I love your FE. Just bought fabric for mine, not much of a selection here, but enough for my first attempt. Can you please give me the measurements of yours. I don't want to make mine too big.

Thanks,
Marilyn


----------



## Carys

Thanks GoofyTraci, Parrotheadlois, and TiggerTails! I have to admit, the fish extenders on this thread look so professional and coordinated it was a little intimidating to share my own homegrown effort, I appreciate your comments!


----------



## erincon23

Here's the FE I made for our recent cruise. The pockets are small canvas tote bags from Hobby Lobby (I cut off the handles), and I made Mickey heads with all our names and a corresponding character, then used transfers to iron them on. If I make another, I'll make the pockets bigger.





Erin


----------



## LD NURSE

I just wanted to say thank you to DISGIRL83 for writing out the no sew instructions.  I can't even sew on a button.  I was going to buy a FE off of Ebay, but thought I might be able to make one once I read her instructions.  I did and it turned out very sturdy.  I was worried about that.  SO here's a pic!  And thanks again.  I love the Disboards.  People are so helpful


----------



## triplefigs

LD NURSE said:


> I just wanted to say thank you to DISGIRL83 for writing out the no sew instructions. I can't even sew on a button. I was going to buy a FE off of Ebay, but thought I might be able to make one once I read her instructions. I did and it turned out very sturdy. I was worried about that. SO here's a pic! And thanks again. I love the Disboards. People are so helpful


 Love the nurse hat.  Did you use iron ons or applique?  I'm a NICU nurse, and it looks great.


----------



## triplefigs

erincon23 said:


> Here's the FE I made for our recent cruise. The pockets are small canvas tote bags from Hobby Lobby (I cut off the handles), and I made Mickey heads with all our names and a corresponding character, then used transfers to iron them on. If I make another, I'll make the pockets bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin


That is such a good idea to use the canvas bags.  Which size did you use?  Do they sell a next size up?  Yours looks great!


----------



## GoofyTraci

LD NURSE said:


> I just wanted to say thank you to DISGIRL83 for writing out the no sew instructions.  I can't even sew on a button.  I was going to buy a FE off of Ebay, but thought I might be able to make one once I read her instructions.  I did and it turned out very sturdy.  I was worried about that.  SO here's a pic!  And thanks again.  I love the Disboards.  People are so helpful



It Looks Great!!!


----------



## LD NURSE

triplefigs said:


> Love the nurse hat.  Did you use iron ons or applique?  I'm a NICU nurse, and it looks great.



Iron on.  Here you go!!!


----------



## LD NURSE

I wish i could take credit for the nurse Mickey--but I got it off the DISigns board.  Those people are amazing!!!!  I editted it for my purpose,  but the creation was all theirs!!  I feel awful that I don't remember who I got it from.  I'm sorry.


----------



## triplefigs

LD NURSE said:


> Iron on. Here you go!!!


 Thanks so much!  May use it as my avatar too!


----------



## triplefigs

LD NURSE said:


> I wish i could take credit for the nurse Mickey--but I got it off the DISigns board. Those people are amazing!!!! I editted it for my purpose, but the creation was all theirs!! I feel awful that I don't remember who I got it from. I'm sorry.


I disigned over there for 3 years, and they do great work!


----------



## sandysplayhouse

triplefigs said:


> Thanks so much!  May use it as my avatar too!



*Triplefigs.... *
OMG... I just realized that your children are TRIPLETS!!!!   
LOL... you can tell that I'm very observant right?  
They are adorable!  Congratulations!


----------



## erincon23

triplefigs said:


> That is such a good idea to use the canvas bags.  Which size did you use?  Do they sell a next size up?  Yours looks great!



I don't remember there being an intermediate size between these small ones and tote bag size, but I would certainly look -- tote bags would be too big, but these were too small for the wonderful items my FE group left for the boys.  Thanks for the compliment!

Erin


----------



## tinker1bell

triplefigs said:


> I disigned over there for 3 years, and they do great work!



Yes Denise you are great.  I will thank you again for all of your hard work.  
Are you getting excited about your cruise????


----------



## triplefigs

tinker1bell said:


> Yes Denise you are great.  I will thank you again for all of your hard work.
> Are you getting excited about your cruise????



Thanks, Terry. We are very excited!


----------



## loveysbydesign

erincon23 said:


> I don't remember there being an intermediate size between these small ones and tote bag size, but I would certainly look -- tote bags would be too big, but these were too small for the wonderful items my FE group left for the boys.  Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> Erin


I just saw a few different sizes at JoAnn Crafts today and they were 30% off.


----------



## carmie3377

carmie3377 said:


> Okay, now I'm worried.  I read where someone said 8 inches across but mine ended up 8.5 inches across, which sounds like it will work.  However, after I put the Mickey Heads on the ends of the dowel rod, mine will actually end up being closer to 10.5 inches.  Will that still fit or should I forget about the Mickey heads??? * Does anyone know what the actual width of that part of the wall is? * If it is already posted, please forgive me.  I have read this thread in it's entirety but it's been in bits and pieces as the thread has evolved and I can't remember if it is posted somewhere.
> 
> TIA
> 
> BTW, as soon as I get it finished, I will post a picture.  Other than the fact that I'm afraid it might be a bit wide with the Mickey Heads on the dowel rod, I am very thrilled by the way it is turning out.



Anyone ??? Please


----------



## TiggerTails57

carmie3377 said:


> Anyone ??? Please


Mine with Mickey heads was a whopping 13 inches W-I-D-E and was fine.....

Pic of my door...........


----------



## carmie3377

TiggerTails57 said:


> Mine with Mickey heads was a whopping 13 inches W-I-D-E and was fine.....
> 
> Pic of my door...........



Wonderful!!! Thank you so much!  

BTW- LOVE the door and FE.


----------



## carmie3377

Okay, here is mine!  Until the day I made this, I had only used a sewing machine for a total of 10 minutes.  I had planned on making the no sew version but my neighbor offered to let me use her sewing machine.  So, I brought it over to my house, sat down with it and played around a bit before doing this.  Some of the stitches aren't even, but I don't think it's very noticeable.   I wish the Mickey's would have been more visible & whole and they were before I pleated the pockets.  I guess that's my inexperience showing up   However, I'm pleased with the way it turned out.


----------



## LD NURSE

carmie3377 said:


>



It looks great!Very cute!!  I love the Mickey fabric!  I could see him!!


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

What a great job

I can see Mickey no problem. Kinda looks like he is peeking out at you which I like.

Well done you.


----------



## carmie3377

LD NURSE said:


> It looks great!Very cute!!  I love the Mickey fabric!  I could see him!!





lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> What a great job
> 
> I can see Mickey no problem. Kinda looks like he is peeking out at you which I like.
> 
> Well done you.



Thank you!!!


----------



## mommybunnyof2

carmie3377 said:


> Okay, here is mine!  Until the day I made this, I had only used a sewing machine for a total of 10 minutes.  I had planned on making the no sew version but my neighbor offered to let me use her sewing machine.  So, I brought it over to my house, sat down with it and played around a bit before doing this.  Some of the stitches aren't even, but I don't think it's very noticeable.   I wish the Mickey's would have been more visible & whole and they were before I pleated the pockets.  I guess that's my inexperience showing up   However, I'm pleased with the way it turned out.



That's the exact same fabric that I'm going to use!!  It looks really great!!    I only have red coordinating fabric but really like the yellow with yours!  I love it!!

Do you mind sharing specifics on how you made it?  I get the general idea, but how did you do your names?  and what are the Mickey heads made of at the end of your dowel?

Thanks so much and I hope you enjoy your cruise.


----------



## ZDARA1999

Hi everyone,

So a newbie here and I am sorry to say that I only got half way through this discussion and I need some info. My DIS group would like to exchange goodies on our cruise in June but we are ALL new to the Fish Extender thing. I just need some guidence to share with my group. So the first question is do we email each other with our room and Deck numbers so we can locate each other? Does it matter what we give as a gift? and Do we give something everyday of the cruise? Any help would be GREAT!!!


----------



## bevtoy

We have one person who volunteers to keep track of all names and stateroom numbers who brings copies and we have a DIS meet where they are passed around, often the 1st morning after boarding.



ZDARA1999 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So a newbie here and I am sorry to say that I only got half way through this discussion and I need some info. My DIS group would like to exchange goodies on our cruise in June but we are ALL new to the Fish Extender thing. I just need some guidence to share with my group. So the first question is do we email each other with our room and Deck numbers so we can locate each other? Does it matter what we give as a gift? and Do we give something everyday of the cruise? Any help would be GREAT!!!


----------



## karentan

we're emailing/PMing the lists of staterooms participating prior to the cruise, so people know before the cruise where they're going
as for the gifts, you can choose what to give, when to give, how often to give, you could decide this as a group, or you can choose what/where/when yourself


----------



## carmie3377

mommybunnyof2 said:


> That's the exact same fabric that I'm going to use!!  It looks really great!!    I only have red coordinating fabric but really like the yellow with yours!  I love it!!
> 
> Do you mind sharing specifics on how you made it?  I get the general idea, but how did you do your names?  and what are the Mickey heads made of at the end of your dowel?
> 
> Thanks so much and I hope you enjoy your cruise.



Thank you!  I had only planned to use yellow with mine.  I normally don't work with fabric but do paper and cardstock a lot.  I always like to pull out a color that there is not much of.  Anyway, I realized that I would need more fabric and remembered I had a bunch of red that I had left from a project someone was working on for me.  Turned out to be a perfect match.  

I used my Cricut for our names and text.  I have Mickey Font so of course I had to use that!  I used cardstock - two layers.  Then I used fabric glue to attach to the FE. 

The Mickey heads on the end of the dowel rod were made with wooden balls and wooden discs.  My dad and DH helped me with that.  They used a grinder to cut slits in the ball and then we used wood glue to secure the discs in the slits.  I can't take credit for the idea though.  I saw it somewhere on here


----------



## mommybunnyof2

Thanks for the info


----------



## Disgirl83

LD NURSE said:


> I just wanted to say thank you to DISGIRL83 for writing out the no sew instructions.  I can't even sew on a button.  I was going to buy a FE off of Ebay, but thought I might be able to make one once I read her instructions.  I did and it turned out very sturdy.  I was worried about that.  SO here's a pic!  And thanks again.  I love the Disboards.  People are so helpful



This looks great! And you are definately welcome on the instructions as I put them together using bits and pieces of what I learned on here too! I've been so wrapped up in our cruise meet thread this is the first time I've been on the FE thread in a long time and they all look so great!!!! I love the porthole design you used.


----------



## sherreis

carmie3377 said:


> Okay, here is mine!  Until the day I made this, I had only used a sewing machine for a total of 10 minutes.  I had planned on making the no sew version but my neighbor offered to let me use her sewing machine.  So, I brought it over to my house, sat down with it and played around a bit before doing this.  Some of the stitches aren't even, but I don't think it's very noticeable.   I wish the Mickey's would have been more visible & whole and they were before I pleated the pockets.  I guess that's my inexperience showing up   However, I'm pleased with the way it turned out.



That is beautiful!

Where did you get the fabric?


----------



## Kurby

wow - i'm looking at all these wonderful fe's and i'm now thinking mine isn't all that great.

 

you guys have done a wonderful job.


----------



## GoofyTraci

Kurby said:


> wow - i'm looking at all these wonderful fe's and i'm now thinking mine isn't all that great.
> 
> 
> 
> you guys have done a wonderful job.



I'm sure your FE is just fine. You are leaving in a couple of days and we arent. So go have fun and dont worry about it.


----------



## carmie3377

sherreis said:


> That is beautiful!
> 
> Where did you get the fabric?



Thank you!  I purchased the fabric at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## loveysbydesign

*ANyone have a picture showing the FE zip tied to th fish...I'm having trouble envisioning it...TY!*


----------



## billwald

loveysbydesign said:


> *ANyone have a picture showing the FE zip tied to th fish...I'm having trouble envisioning it...TY!*


 
Here are two.


----------



## loveysbydesign

billwald said:


> Here are two.


Thanks...I was totally thinking the wrong thing...I thought the zip tie went around the top of the fish somehow


----------



## debsters41

Hello!  Could someone please tell me the ideal length of the ribbon or string from which the extender hangs?  Thank you!


----------



## missyoh8

EpcotKilterFan said:


> Hi
> 
> Search on ebay for wall hanging I believe. The lady that had them on ebay bought them from the same discount store that I did.
> 
> Good luck!
> Debbie



Debbie, what discount store is it??  We are in Ohio too.


----------



## dis2cruise

Help I leave in less than 2 weeks and NO FISH EXTENDER ( i must move fast here )  anyway I have been looking at all of these beautiful fish extenders and I have a couple of questions....

1.  where can I buy disney embroidered charaters to put onto my fish extender do they sell them at local stores?

2.  How can I put our names on it so it looks ummm some what professionally made???


----------



## binky1

The fastest way to do both would be to download some Disney clipart of your favourite character into a Word document and type in a Name in a fancy font and print it off on t-shirt transfer paper.  You could then just iron it right on to your fabric pockets.  Hey, when you only have 2 weeks left, you gotta get creative!!

If you need help, just PM me.

Happy cruisin'!!


----------



## scottie

I purchased a basic small Mickey FE off ebay (shipped from china), and I am worried the string is not long enough to easily go over the Fish and hang down a bit.  What is the suggested length of string to attach to the FE dowel rod?


----------



## bevtoy

I dont know but could you take extra string or length of ribbon along?
Or perhaps a plastic zip tie?


scottie said:


> I purchased a basic small Mickey FE off ebay (shipped from china), and I am worried the string is not long enough to easily go over the Fish and hang down a bit.  What is the suggested length of string to attach to the FE dowel rod?


----------



## TiggerTails57

scottie said:


> I purchased a basic small Mickey FE off ebay (shipped from china), and I am worried the string is not long enough to easily go over the Fish and hang down a bit.  What is the suggested length of string to attach to the FE dowel rod?



Make it 20+ inches or so, and wrap it around the fish (don't have to worry about it being too long) and secure with a zip-tie.


----------



## mousetravel

scottie said:


> I purchased a basic small Mickey FE off ebay (shipped from china), and I am worried the string is not long enough to easily go over the Fish and hang down a bit.  What is the suggested length of string to attach to the FE dowel rod?



I also ordered one that was from China. Is this like yours? If so, it is long enough, but kinda fits "snuggly" over the FE. If you want it to hang down a good bit more, I'd add extra string. But it will be fine for the purpose served.

http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn102/***********/dis001.jpg


----------



## scottie

*********** said:


> I also ordered one that was from China. Is this like yours? If so, it is long enough, but kinda fits "snuggly" over the FE. If you want it to hang down a good bit more, I'd add extra string. But it will be fine for the purpose served.
> 
> http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn102/***********/dis001.jpg



yep thats the one... thanks for the info!


----------



## karentan

*********** said:


> I also ordered one that was from China. Is this like yours? If so, it is long enough, but kinda fits "snuggly" over the FE. If you want it to hang down a good bit more, I'd add extra string. But it will be fine for the purpose served.
> 
> http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn102/***********/dis001.jpg



i've got the same one in yellow!! have you cruised yet? was it ok as a FE? when it got delivered, i was a bit worried that its a bit small.


----------



## kmab00

I just got home Saturday from the Disney Magic and I had that same one in Yellow!  It fit perfectly and worked out great!    Good luck!


----------



## mousetravel

karentan said:


> i've got the same one in yellow!! have you cruised yet? was it ok as a FE? when it got delivered, i was a bit worried that its a bit small.




Yes, we cruised last month and the FE fit just fine.


----------



## pamrob

TiggerTails57 said:


> Make it 20+ inches or so, and wrap it around the fish (don't have to worry about it being too long) and secure with a zip-tie.



So is the zip tie needed to keep it from being "moved"?


----------



## TiggerTails57

pamrob said:


> So is the zip tie needed to keep it from being "moved"?



Yes, you never know  I have not had any problems with magnets or FE going missing myself.


----------



## Erikas4228

Carys said:


> Since I just made my first ever (very simple) fish extender and posted pics in the thread for my cruise date, I thought I would share the pics in this thread too   No sewing, all hot glue gun, lime green fabric with winnie the pooh etc was chopped up from what I originally thought was a tablecloth, but turned out to be a children's small window curtain


Very nice, I thought about doing the no sew FE but I chickened out and purchased online.


----------



## loveysbydesign

Working on mine tonight...I have 100% cotton fabric and even with 2 layers...1 for front and 1 for back it seems flimsy...what do I need to use between the 2 layers to make it more firm/hard...if that makes sense?


----------



## LD NURSE

Iron on Interfacing--makes it sturdy!  good luck!!


----------



## eeyoresmountainpals

LD NURSE said:


> Iron on Interfacing--makes it sturdy!  good luck!!



That's what I used and it worked great!


----------



## chubbyjen

dis2cruise said:


> Help I leave in less than 2 weeks and NO FISH EXTENDER ( i must move fast here )  anyway I have been looking at all of these beautiful fish extenders and I have a couple of questions....
> 
> 1.  where can I buy disney embroidered charaters to put onto my fish extender do they sell them at local stores?
> 
> 2.  How can I put our names on it so it looks ummm some what professionally made???



I was able to find some disney embroidered characters (iron-on ) at Hancock Fabrics. I think I also saw some at Hobby Lobby. As for the names, I purchased some embroidered letters (iron-on) from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## loveysbydesign

I found some Pellon down in my sewing supplies...I think I'll use that...thanks!


----------



## Disney Fans

I just made our FE for our upcoming trip!!!


----------



## scottishwee35

Disney Fans said:


> I just made our FE for our upcoming trip!!!




Oh beautiful....

You can use it again for next year Cruise

I made one for last year so I keep it for next year too...

Scottishwee35


----------



## TiggerTails57

Very nice..... Love the fabric.


----------



## Disney Fans

scottishwee35 said:


> Oh beautiful....
> 
> You can use it again for next year Cruise
> 
> I made one for last year so I keep it for next year too...
> 
> Scottishwee35



Yep!  And Thanks!!


----------



## Narnia_girl

Disney Fans....that's beautiful! I love it, especially since my DS is named Christian Daniel. 

_________________________________________________

I have a question....our cruise leaves in less than 2 months and so far there is only one other family signed up on the cruise meet board (July 9) 

 Is it a waste of time to make an FE and plan gifts if it's just us?  Do groups come together at the last minute?


----------



## Disney Fans

Narnia_girl said:


> Disney Fans....that's beautiful! I love it, especially since my DS is named Christian Daniel.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> I have a question....our cruise leaves in less than 2 months and so far there is only one other family signed up on the cruise meet board (July 9)
> 
> Is it a waste of time to make an FE and plan gifts if it's just us?  Do groups come together at the last minute?



Love your sons Name.
No it isn't a waste of time, you could still keep asking on your meet page and see. And if so you all could even do it up till the week before.
And even if you all don't have a offical FE exchange, still make one to hang by your door and  just for fun and you could sneak and put things in for your own kids. 
Have a Fun and Safe trip!!


----------



## loveysbydesign

Quick...i need to know how long to make the ribbon my FE hangs from... I just finished our 1st FE for our 1st Disney cruise and I can't wait to post a picture!


----------



## loveysbydesign

Heres' me 1st FE!!!


----------



## Disney Fans

loveysbydesign said:


> Heres' me 1st FE!!!



Cute!!


----------



## Carol G

:   Your FE looks darn good for the first one! You ought to see mine     I believe it's over done with Tink, it may fly off the Fish where it's hanging from and spread Pixiedust from one end of the Wonder to the other end.


----------



## Momtotwogirls

Cute fish extender!

Okay, quick question for you all!  Approx., how much have you spent in making your fish extender?  I ask because I was planning on purchasing one off of ebay for $35 and DH thinks I can make one cheaper than that, but I disagree.

Thoughs?  We have time before our cruise- the end of September.  Thanks!


----------



## loveysbydesign

Mine cost about $25.00 to make but you can make one for cheaper than that depending on what materials you use. I was going to buy one but decided I wanted one that had input from my kids and was unique to our family!


----------



## loveysbydesign

Carol G said:


> :   Your FE looks darn good for the first one! You ought to see mine     I believe it's over done with Tink, it may fly off the Fish where it's hanging from and spread Pixiedust from one end of the Wonder to the other end.


 Oohhh post it so we can see! I'd love to have more Tink on mine but dh didn't want it to look too girly-lol!


----------



## Carol G

Momtotwogirls said:


> Cute fish extender!
> 
> Okay, quick question for you all!  Approx., how much have you spent in making your fish extender?  I ask because I was planning on purchasing one off of ebay for $35 and DH thinks I can make one cheaper than that, but I disagree.
> 
> Thoughs?  We have time before our cruise- the end of September.  Thanks!



:  that depends on what you want to use to decorate it. You can buy material on sale at Wal Mart (least expensive I've seen) I paid about $10-$20 - including fabric, interfacing, binding, etc.  ~ the basic necessities for FE. BUT, you may be able to make it cheaper than that if using plain material, (rather than licensed) This is not including decorations, which you can make yourself(as shown in previous photos) or iron on patches. It's how much $$ you want to put into it

(Hint: You can save $$ if you sew rather than iron on binding and pockets)
If I would make another FE I would use plain material and have more choices of designs on pockets etc.


----------



## scottishwee35

loveysbydesign said:


> Heres' me 1st FE!!!



Beautiful  like the colour too

Scottishwee35


----------



## disneydka

loveysbydesign said:


> Quick...i need to know how long to make the ribbon my FE hangs from... I just finished our 1st FE for our 1st Disney cruise and I can't wait to post a picture!



I bought a cheap one off ebay that is just a mickey hanging pocket organizer but the cord used to hang it is not very long so I think I'll need to adjust that.  Can someone with experience making and using one let us know how long to make the ribbon so it hangs from the Fish just right?  I cruise in 24 days!!!!


----------



## Narnia_girl

these are all so neat. I'm going to go back through these posts and try to find some more generic Disney designs. I don't think my teenage boys will appreciate the TinkerBell or Pooh designs as much as their mom and sister!

Even though I don't have anyone yet to exchange with, I did just buy my first FE items yesterday...Pirates of the Caribbean band-aids on clearance!


----------



## Snow What

You don't have to go crazy trying to make or buy a multi-pocket FE.  We used gift bags and decorated them with image I found on-line.  I used by mickeyhead punch for some added decorations....You could fine some PoC images and use them...for a 'male' touch.
 alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## bevtoy

Thats a really good idea!  We are going at Christmas and I am using a Christmas stocking.




Snow What said:


> You don't have to go crazy trying to make or buy a multi-pocket FE.  We used gift bags and decorated them with image I found on-line.  I used by mickeyhead punch for some added decorations....You could fine some PoC images and use them...for a 'male' touch.
> alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Kwalters

I am going to "try" to make one, but was just thinking- I could use some of "Natalie's T-Shirt Designs" that I have to Iron onto what I make. That way I wouldn't have to worry about stitching names!


----------



## ppiew

How/where to I get a Mickey head punch?  How do you cut out the black silhouettes so perfectly?


----------



## kileybeth

Okay, I am getting dizzy trying to read/look through all of these FE threads for my answer!  

so, I'm asking again (something is telling me I know this answer but can't quite grab it with my fried brain. . .) 

I need to know the distance between the bottom of the metal fish and the floor?  Make sense?  

here's the deal.  I want to make ONE FE, not two.  We actually have two cabins but would like to keep it to one FE for 6 people?  

DH and I will share a pocket but wanted each kiddo to have their own pocket?  

Don't want this thing to touch the floor!  or be so huge it looks tacky or any number of other concerns! 

Saw one posted that was indeed 5 pockets but can not tell the length of it either.   

HELP?!!??


----------



## tjbaggott

kileybeth said:


> Okay, I am getting dizzy trying to read/look through all of these FE threads for my answer!
> 
> so, I'm asking again (something is telling me I know this answer but can't quite grab it with my fried brain. . .)
> 
> I need to know the distance between the bottom of the metal fish and the floor?  Make sense?
> 
> here's the deal.  I want to make ONE FE, not two.  We actually have two cabins but would like to keep it to one FE for 6 people?
> 
> DH and I will share a pocket but wanted each kiddo to have their own pocket?
> 
> Don't want this thing to touch the floor!  or be so huge it looks tacky or any number of other concerns!
> 
> Saw one posted that was indeed 5 pockets but can not tell the length of it either.
> 
> HELP?!!??



I can't give you an exact distance from FE hook to the floor as I never measured it, BUT, my DH is 6 Feet tall and it was approximately at his head level.  I'm 5' 2" and I had to reach up to get notes off of it, So I'd say guessing 6 feet from the floor would be a close to accurate distance.
Hope that helps you out.


----------



## natale1980

Here's mine. 
The Fish Extender added so much fun to our cruise!!!


----------



## TravelinGal

natale1980 said:


> Here's mine.
> The Fish Extender added so much fun to our cruise!!!



TOO CUTE!!

Share how you made it PLEASE!


----------



## GoofyTraci

natale1980 said:


> Here's mine.
> The Fish Extender added so much fun to our cruise!!!



It is very cute. Great job


----------



## mom2m2j

Here's mine.  I wanted to make something that my DD's could use after the cruise.  The canvas tote bags are perfect.  Thanks for all the great ideas!!!


----------



## mom2m2j

Sorry, Trying again!!


----------



## mom2m2j

After finding different instructions on how to do this on another thread here goes.  I promise this is the last attempt.


----------



## jeanigor

mom2m2j said:


> After finding different instructions on how to do this on another thread here goes.  I promise this is the last attempt.



Removing the <a href=" at the beginning and "></a> at the end should do it.

To me the easiest way to me at least is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
HTH!


----------



## TiggerTails57

Love it!! very cute.


----------



## mom2m2j

jeanigor
Thanks so much for the help!!!


----------



## SC Minnie

My Mom made our FE. I think it turned out pretty good--


----------



## Georgia Jamie

SC Minnie said:


> My Mom made our FE. I think it turned out pretty good--




Well, that is just too cute!  LOVE IT!!!  

Showed my two girls and they both can't wait to see it "up close and personal" when we're making our FE gift deliveries!!!

Bought the fabric for ours this week; now just have to actually make the darn thing!    If it turns out half as nice as yours, I'll be thrilled!

Jamie


----------



## TiggersPal

natale1980 said:


> Here's mine.
> The Fish Extender added so much fun to our cruise!!!


 That is just SO cute... you could make a fortune if you ever wanted to make for people on the DIS - hint hint...


----------



## debsters41

It isn't the most extravagant or professional of the bunch, but it was fun to do and I look forward to participating in an exchange!


----------



## LadyRob

Here's my first try at an FE and I love it!


----------



## LindseyLou2222

LadyRob said:


> Here's my first try at an FE and I love it!



Great job!  I love the colors


----------



## ppiew

Wow great job!!  where/how did ;you get the DCL logo so perfect?


----------



## LadyRob

ppiew said:


> Wow great job!!  where/how did ;you get the DCL logo so perfect?



With the help of my embroidery machine.


----------



## TravelinGal

debsters41 said:


> It isn't the most extravagant or professional of the bunch, but it was fun to do and I look forward to participating in an exchange!



Very cute!  I like the bright colors!



LadyRob said:


> Here's my first try at an FE and I love it!



Nice job on the DCL logo!  I'd love to have one of those fancy embroidery machines!  (my sewing machine is an ancient Singer from 1950's era)


----------



## TiggersPal

LadyRob said:


> Here's my first try at an FE and I love it!


 * I LOVE THAT TOO! I supposed you couldn't be bribed into making me one...????*


----------



## jeanigor

mom2m2j said:


> jeanigor
> Thanks so much for the help!!!



You are very welcome, glad I could help.


----------



## Khazid

Here is the FE that my DW and I put together for our upcoming DCL cruise (click to enlarge). I will admit that the only thing I did was printing the graphics for each pocket and doing the mickey balls on the dowel.

The dowel mickey heads are wooden doll heads that are pinned, glued, filled, sanded and then painted.

The DW found a pattern online for a hanging oraganizer and then based on other wonderful pictures in this thread built her own pattern for the base design.


----------



## SC Minnie

Khazid said:


> Here is the FE that my DW and I put together for our upcoming DCL cruise (click to enlarge). I will admit that the only thing I did was printing the graphics for each pocket and doing the mickey balls on the dowel.
> 
> The dowel mickey heads are wooden doll heads that are pinned, glued, filled, sanded and then painted.
> 
> The DW found a pattern online for a hanging oraganizer and then based on other wonderful pictures in this thread built her own pattern for the base design.



Really cute!!! Love the holders!


----------



## MarcyIn Florida

SC Minnie said:


> My Mom made our FE. I think it turned out pretty good--




This is fantastic!  I can't wait to put our FE goodies in it.  Our FE will be the one held together by safety pins and old gum because I haven't started it yet.


----------



## ppiew

wouldn't worry abt what it looks like.  I have seen just plain paper shopping bags (with handles to hook onto the 'fish'), a canvas purse/bag, a nylon utility bag, and of course some that are like the beauties we see here.  The spirit is what counts.  It is the reason one of our granddaughters wants to go again this year!


----------



## BigDogHU75

The pictures of the the FEs are great.  People are so "crafty."  I am not.  I have gone to Jo Ann fabrics and Michaels but nothing looked easy enough for me.  I don't even own a sewing machine.  But, I do not want a plain paper bag, shopping bag, etc.  So, I guess I have to see what I can find for my upcoming cruise.


----------



## brendapap

How do I add a picture from my pics?


----------



## WDW Enabler

Yeah FE#3 is done. 

And #4  and #5 (a reversable FE) is almost done.

None of they are personalized yet (that is DW job. I build things, she makes them pretty)
















3 done 2 almost done and 4 more in the works.

All done without ever getting the sewing machine out.


----------



## Mbrwr

Hi... is there any way somebody could post the instructions for the no sew FE? This is my first Disney cruise and I'm trying to get the hang of all this fun stuff!!!
Thanks!


----------



## missjudit

Subscribing.

Judi


----------



## joy2themouse

Does anyone make them for sale ??  I love the family of mickeys and minnie's!!!


----------



## mrstbalt

Everyones FEs are so neat! I want to make one, but can't find the instructions for the sew or non-sewing one. The thread is so big I will be here all day, does anyone have the page/s I can find them? Thanks


----------



## tjbaggott

mrstbalt said:


> Everyones FEs are so neat! I want to make one, but can't find the instructions for the sew or non-sewing one. The thread is so big I will be here all day, does anyone have the page/s I can find them? Thanks




Here you go http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30302583&postcount=609

It's in the alphabetical Sticky thread on The Dis DCL main board.


----------



## lucky1

Ladyrob - I love your FE, I might "Steal" your idea.  

Everyone
 So I have the no sew instructions and is 8" width really how big it should be?   

Just seems so small, but just want confirmation that is the right width to make the FE.

Thanks


----------



## Waltworshiper

The directions are also in the FAQ section on the DCL Forum board in case anyone else needs them.


----------



## Jasminerk13

I'm so proud of myself!!  WHY?
Because I am NOT crafty at all!!!!


----------



## mstinson14

We have decided that we are making ours since we do not think that 25-30 is reasonable.


----------



## MarcyIn Florida

Jasminerk13 said:


> I'm so proud of myself!!  WHY?
> Because I am NOT crafty at all!!!!




Did you use the 3/$1 little tote bags from Michaels?  That's what I used, too, on our last cruise because I knew I would not be able to make my own pocket!

Your FE looks great!


----------



## GoHerd1028

Jasminerk13 said:


> I'm so proud of myself!!  WHY?
> Because I am NOT crafty at all!!!!



*VERY clever design!*


----------



## Jasminerk13

MarcyIn Florida said:


> Did you use the 3/$1 little tote bags from Michaels?  That's what I used, too, on our last cruise because I knew I would not be able to make my own pocket!
> 
> Your FE looks great!



I tried, but I couldn't use those bags because they weren't cotton, and when I tried to iron the transfer, those bags MELTED!!!
So I had to go buy plain fabric at JoAnns and make the pockets. LOL.


----------



## mstinson14

More photos please.


----------



## MarcyIn Florida

Here is the one I made for our July 18 cruise -- I was pretty panicked about making it, but it ended up being really easy.  I don't sew, so I used fabric glue:


----------



## lbgraves

testing to get access to last page.


----------



## MarcyIn Florida

Test -- I can't seem to read the end of this thread.


----------



## Fivepin

oops-was having problems


----------



## Fivepin

oops-thought the post didn't go thru


----------



## Fivepin

Just thought I would post pics of my FEs.  I am definitely not a crafty person and cannot sew.  Spending the money saved me alot of time, aggravation, and heartache. This way i have more time for FE gifts and making shirts for my boys. The cruise themed one I just got earlier this year.









I bought them both on ebay from a fellow diser.  For a little extra she also added an extra pocket on them.  I decided to get a second, because the 5 of   us will be split between 2 cabins.  We'll have 2 doors to decorate Can't wait to use them.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Cute! I love the nautical Fab Five..... wonder if those are iron-ons or what? Crazy....

And yeah, I was having trouble viewing the last page too.


----------



## arlenesp

I bought all the materials at Joannes and did a bit of sewing on the pockets but I used Liquid Stitch to attach the Mickeys and the trim,and it was wonderful. Very strong .It held thru the 15 day cruise and it had been put to the test many days.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Heres our take on a no-sew F/E.  No one in our house is a tailor, but we do have a crafter and an engineer.  This was made from three small canvas bags (from Michaels) and a Disney themed bandana. We put grommets into the bags and hooked them together with chain from a light fixture.  The bandana was then adhered with spray glue to a piece of craft foam, the images were then cut out and attached to the bags with white glue and then trimmed with white cotton twine.  The nameplate was printed and attached in the same way. We took it with us on the Magic in July and it fit & worked perfectly.


----------



## sherreis

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Heres our take on a no-sew F/E.  No one in our house is a tailor, but we do have a crafter and an engineer.  This was made from three small canvas bags (from Michaels) and a Disney themed bandana. We put grommets into the bags and hooked them together with chain from a light fixture.  The bandana was then adhered with spray glue to a piece of craft foam, the images were then cut out and attached to the bags with white glue and then trimmed with white cotton twine.  The nameplate was printed and attached in the same way. We took it with us on the Magic in July and it fit & worked perfectly.



Great job!  Love it!


----------



## ppiew

Very different and clever!  It looks GREAT!


----------



## disneyfan551

Has anyone done an eBay search for a FE lately?  I'm having a horrible  time looking for them!  Help!


----------



## castaway3

Just type in fish extender on ebay and they come up but they are very expensive imo 30.00 I made mine for about 6 dollars and it looks great, if I do say so myself


----------



## murphy4

thanks for all the great pictures!  I had no idea what a fish extender was,  now I know and can have my 12 year old design her own for our 4-25-10 cruise.


----------



## BigDogHU75

disneyfan551 said:


> Has anyone done an eBay search for a FE lately?  I'm having a horrible  time looking for them!  Help!





castaway3 said:


> Just type in fish extender on ebay and they come up but they are very expensive imo 30.00 I made mine for about 6 dollars and it looks great, if I do say so myself



As castaway stated judt type in fish extender.  There were approximately 14 fish extenders on ebay when I looked.  Some were about $19 plus S/H.


----------



## Mbrwr

So here it is... Our very first fish extender!!! Our family is cruising with Disney on the Wonder Sep. 20th - 24th ... Eric and I worked on it all day Saturday and today I finished by ironing the pictures.  I'm glad this is over and now I can concentrate on door magnets!!!


----------



## Meredisney

LadyRob, I hope you are a believer in the saying that immitation is the fondest form of flattery because I thought your FE was so beautiful, that I just had to use it as inspiration for my own. i hope you don't mind. Here is our version...


(I erased out our last name)


----------



## Disneyelf10

Meredisney said:


> LadyRob, I hope you are a believer in the saying that immitation is the fondest form of flattery because I thought your FE was so beautiful, that I just had to use it as inspiration for my own. i hope you don't mind. Here is our version...
> 
> 
> (I erased out our last name)



Hi, I love your FE- great choices!! Also, I believe we're on the same cruise 11/5/09?  I will be visiting your FE -lol!!!


----------



## mmackeymouse

Mbrwr said:


> So here it is... Our very first fish extender!!! Our family is cruising with Disney on the Wonder Sep. 20th - 24th ... Eric and I worked on it all day Saturday and today I finished by ironing the pictures.  I'm glad this is over and now I can concentrate on door magnets!!!



WOW! That looks great! 

It ALMOST makes me want to shelve the storebought one we have and start from scratch.


----------



## LadyRob

Meredisney said:


> LadyRob, I hope you are a believer in the saying that immitation is the fondest form of flattery because I thought your FE was so beautiful, that I just had to use it as inspiration for my own. i hope you don't mind. Here is our version...
> 
> 
> (I erased out our last name)



Of course I don't mind. I find loads of inspiration from the Dis and I think that's what we are all here for. You did an amazing job!!! Great work!


----------



## cnktruitt

Just finished my FEs last night.  I know they're not personalized yet but I'm not sure what I want to do


----------



## Queenofthecastle

Your FE is gorgeous! You are indeed VERY crafty!!!


----------



## DLW8

WOW - you guys are very creative!  Me, I am using a stocking for our cruise in December....i'm just not that crafy, but may have to stop by Michael's to see if I can do something a bit more...


----------



## KaM mom

Great ideas.  Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## ntongan

Hi!

I am the least crafty person on the planet, but just saw this thread and my daughters would love this, so, and please bear with the newbie --how do I go about this for our cruise, we are on the Nov 1 Wonder? Is there a list I need to get on, and do I need to purchase gifts for the other FE folks?

Could someone possibly link me to a how-to page? I can use a glue gun, have sewed in the past (yep, that a-line skirt in 1978 home ec class) and if am given clear directions, I usually don't screw it up, soooo anyone want to take pity on me and offer some direction, please? I am without a doubt not worthy  I wasn't able to look at all 60 pages, but just saw the one of MBRWR, yours is amazing. 

Thanks very much in advance


----------



## bevgray

Hi, first thing you need to do is go to the Cruise meet forum and subscribe to the one for your November cruise.  This way, you can meet some of your fellow DISers who will be on the same cruise and see if they are participating in an FE.  For a first-time cruiser, it can also add a lot of fun to the cruise to get to know some fellow DIS sailors before you ever board.  Have a great trip!


----------



## karentan

thought i'd add mine to this thread:

these are part of the gift bags i gave:











a photo of my finished gift bags:






and here's what i got from our great FE group: (with the new big fig i bought in the background!)


----------



## bevtoy

I bought bottle caps off of Ebay and made them into zipper pulls and refrigerator magnets.  Bought fingernail stickers for girls pencils and some M & M's to add to the bag.
the seller offered the magnet option but we did the zipper pulls ourselves.


----------



## amyngary

bevtoy:  Very cool zipper pulls and magnets.  I love them!


----------



## bevtoy

amyngary said:


> bevtoy:  Very cool zipper pulls and magnets.  I love them!




Thanks I am pretty pleased with them


----------



## disneyfreak1

The zipper pulls and magnets are just too cute!  Love the Cocktails for Dummies idea.  Would never have thought of that one!  I want one of those books!!!!


----------



## karentan

i got the cocktails for dummies from one person, a mini cocktail shaker from another, and a mini bottle of baileys from another, can you tell most of our FE group was adults??!!


----------



## sns4063

These are so great, I love all of them!


----------



## tjbaggott

Here's our FE!   First time making one.  My teens helped start it, I finished assembling it.  I used the NO SEW directions found in the DIS Faq section, but did end up sewing parts of it (the bottom of the pockets sewed onto the backing)





[/IMG]


----------



## donmil723

Wow!  I am so impressed with the FE's and gifts posted on here.  DH and I are going on a 3 night Wonder cruise in early December so I decided to go with a Christmas theme for our FE.


----------



## krystyneb

Love all the different designs, keep posting 

These are my first attempts at making a FE. I am not a sewer hence the terrible stitching around the outside. They are all homemade and took quite a long time (cutting out the shapes took the longest) but in the end it was worth it.









































The only thing left to do is put names above the pockets and put in the wooden rods


----------



## quiltymom

Wow - for not being a sewer, you did a fantastic job on this!!!!  I'm very impressed.


I did finish mine, but I'm not sure if I'll have time to post a pic before we leave tomorrow.  If not, then I'll post one of it hanging on our fish!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Aww, I think that's adorable! Great job!


----------



## quiltymom

Here's mine.  I chose to use elastic at the top, and there are alphabet beads hanging on the sides of each pocket with our names.  I wanted to make it generic just in case we needed it for something else.

Ill get a better pic of it on the ship.  (I made it large so you could see it!)


----------



## revrob

WOW!  there's lots of inspiration here!  
We're cruising the Wonder beginning 3/14/10 - I'm so excited!
I've signed up for the DisMeet - and I'm really hoping that we end up having an exchange
I can't wait to make an extender!


----------



## Orlando36

That's awesome, QuiltyMom!   Thanks for the inspiration.  I'm glad to know it's "ok" to make your own...  I really don't need to spend more money!  I'll give it my best shot...


----------



## BoogasMom

donmil723 said:


> Wow!  I am so impressed with the FE's and gifts posted on here.  DH and I are going on a 3 night Wonder cruise in early December so I decided to go with a Christmas theme for our FE.



Donmil...I sent you a PM.


----------



## Tweet

I LOVE your FE. Can you tell me where you got the letters? (mickey o's). Thanks!


----------



## donmil723

Tweet said:


> I LOVE your FE. Can you tell me where you got the letters? (mickey o's). Thanks!



I just drew them myself.  Thanks!

BoogasMom--Sent you a reply by PM.  Thanks!


----------



## Tweet

Sorry, I did not get anything from my PM? Ok, I thought I could get the stockings but cant find them anywhere? I don't sew at all so I thought your idea would be perfect for just gluing everything. I will keep trying


----------



## tjbaggott

Tweet said:


> Sorry, I did not get anything from my PM? Ok, I thought I could get the stockings but cant find them anywhere? I don't sew at all so I thought your idea would be perfect for just gluing everything. I will keep trying



In the Dis Faq's section, under FE's, there are instructions for a no sew method of making them.  You use Heat and bond iron on heming strips instead to assemble it.  I did mine that way and it worked out great!


----------



## DisneyDuo

Hi everyone, quick question on the FE gifts.  We've never participated in this before, but will for the Dream Maiden voyage in Jan 2011.

Are the gifts anonymous, or do you tag them somehow so everyone knows who they are from?

I get the impression they are small gifts, looks like some are hand made, others are purchased.  Are they given each day of the cruise, or just once from each family?

Are there specific things NOT to give?  

Looking for ideas, since we have lots of time to plan, make and purchase.

Thanks for your help!  

Lin


----------



## disneyfreak1

DisneyDuo said:


> Hi everyone, quick question on the FE gifts. We've never participated in this before, but will for the Dream Maiden voyage in Jan 2011.
> 
> Are the gifts anonymous, or do you tag them somehow so everyone knows who they are from?
> 
> I get the impression they are small gifts, looks like some are hand made, others are purchased. Are they given each day of the cruise, or just once from each family?
> 
> Are there specific things NOT to give?
> 
> Looking for ideas, since we have lots of time to plan, make and purchase.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Lin


 
On our last cruise, some of the gifts we received were tagged and some weren't.  I really enjoyed knowing who the gifts were from.  The gifts are small and it will be totally up to your group as to how many days, etc.  On our upcoming cruise, I have left it up to each cabin as to how often, etc.  There aren't any specific things NOT to give unless of course you have someone in your group with a food allergy or something like that.  For example, my son is allergic to peanuts and I let everyone know just so he will get candy that he can have.


----------



## Disney Nana 4

Where do you find the cute Mickey or Disney pictures to go on these? I've looked at Michael's and JoAnn's Fabrics? Thanks


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Disney Nana 4 said:


> Where do you find the cute Mickey or Disney pictures to go on these? I've looked at Michael's and JoAnn's Fabrics? Thanks



I think I read somewhere that someone got a really cute print at Hobby Lobby.  OR...sometimes you can find them on Ebay or do a google search for Disney fabric.


----------



## CC197823

Just finished our first FE. Now I hope it holds up...


----------



## TravelinGal

CC197823 said:


> Just finished our first FE. Now I hope it holds up...



Ohhhhh shiny!!!!


----------



## disney1990

CC197823 said:


> Just finished our first FE. Now I hope it holds up...



Very, very cute.  I lilke it.


----------



## Arizona Rita

I Love it! It would have looked wonderful on the summer of 2005 sailings out of Los Angeles!
You put alot of time into that!


----------



## ZeroToHero

That is so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## fluvannaj

Here is a picture of our door and FE:






And here are pics of all the loot from the week (minus some candy that was consumed!)











Fluvanna


----------



## revrob

fluvannaj said:


> Here is a picture of our door and FE:



love your FE!  it turned out SO CUTE!


----------



## sharethemagic

I love all of these ideas.......21 days to go and I haven't started our's yet!
Or explained it to my husband! 
At first he will think I have really gone off the Disney deep end but once he
gets back to the cabin and finds that first trinket he will be in!


----------



## Cindi0511

Thanks, everyone, for all your posts and pictures. I need to make seven, in addition to the three we already have for our Oct. 23 cruise, and you have given me the confidence to just give making our own a whirl. Keep those pics coming!


----------



## trwprid

Mine is almost done!  I did a no-sew version.  I need to find some Disney-esque embellishments and a dowel, and then I'll be ready to store it in the suitcase.


----------



## LiseG

I used 3 mini totes and a ribbon. We simply put our names on with self-stick foam letters. It worked great. 





DD Sabrina with our FE on Day 1 ... full to the gills


----------



## joius24

do you get assigned a FE room? or is that the secret Micky thing?   I am confused LOL


----------



## disney1990

joius24 said:


> do you get assigned a FE room? or is that the secret Micky thing?   I am confused LOL



In the picture above, you can see the FISH that is outside of the Stateroom.  People buy or make Fish Extenders to hang from the Fish.  Some people also hang bags, stockings, ect.  Then you go onto the Cruise Meet board and hook up with other people that are sailing at the same time you are.  You get together a Fish Exchange group and everybody buys or makes small gifts to pass out to each other during the cruise.  It's easy and it's fun.


----------



## joius24

What is the recommeded width of the FE? (so it doesent stick out beyond the wall)  PLease and thanks!


----------



## TravelinGal

joius24 said:


> What is the recommeded width of the FE? (so it doesent stick out beyond the wall)  PLease and thanks!



8" is what I've read before.


----------



## scrapah1

fluvannaj said:


> Here is a picture of our door and FE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluvanna




Wow, everything looks amazing!

I have just one quick question for you. How did you make the rod ends that look like Mickey ears on your Fish Extender?

TIA,
April


----------



## dizzi

Just a guess...but are those mickey ears a car attena toppers??

No those would be bigger than that???


----------



## dizzi

Where did you get the magnets that look like license plates...
VERY CUTE


----------



## carmie3377

scrapah1 said:


> I have just one quick question for you. How did you make the rod ends that look like Mickey ears on your Fish Extender?
> 
> TIA,
> April



I made the Mickey heads for ends of my FE too.  I bought wooden balls and round wooden discs from Hobby Lobby.  Dh then used a grinder to make notches on the ball where Mickey's ears should be.  He then ground off part of the bottom of the disc so there wouldn't be as much to insert into the notches.  The discs were glued into the notches and when they were dry, I used wood putty or caulk to fill in where the notches were too big.  After everything was dry, I used spray paint to paint the rod.  Here is a picture of mine.  Only one of the Mickey heads is really showing because of the dry erase board I hung up.





I was disappointed to find that one of the Mickey ears had broken during our flight home.  I think I can fix it if not I'll have to make another one for our next cruise.  My wording was done with the Cricut and I can take off "Magic' and replace with "Wonder"


----------



## TravelinGal

dizzi said:


> Just a guess...but are those mickey ears a car attena toppers??
> 
> No those would be bigger than that???



They cut slits in the wooden ball on the end and insert 2 circular wood disks for the ears.

I'm using antenna toppers because I like that look better.  It's pretty hard to make it the right size with the wood pieces and I wanted the ears to be more balanced to the head size.  (and the gal I bought mine from is just doing the plain wooden balls now anyway...)


----------



## carmie3377

joius24 said:


> What is the recommeded width of the FE? (so it doesent stick out beyond the wall)  PLease and thanks!



Mine was almost 8.5 inches wide and the rod was about 14 inches long.  As you can see from the above picture, the FE was about as wide as it could be without sticking out on the sides.  The rod was too long, but I think it looked okay.


----------



## scrapah1

carmie3377 said:


> I made the Mickey heads for ends of my FE too.  I bought wooden balls and round wooden discs from Hobby Lobby.  Dh then used a grinder to make notches on the ball where Mickey's ears should be.  He then ground off part of the bottom of the disc so there wouldn't be as much to insert into the notches.  The discs were glued into the notches and when they were dry, I used wood putty or caulk to fill in where the notches were too big.  After everything was dry, I used spray paint to paint the rod.  Here is a picture of mine.  Only one of the Mickey heads is really showing because of the dry erase board I hung up.
> 
> I was disappointed to find that one of the Mickey ears had broken during our flight home.  I think I can fix it if not I'll have to make another one for our next cruise.  My wording was done with the Cricut and I can take off "Magic' and replace with "Wonder"



Wow, that looks amazing, you (and your DH) did a terrific job. Thank you for telling me how you did it!


----------



## carmie3377

scrapah1 said:


> Wow, that looks amazing, you (and your DH) did a terrific job. Thank you for telling me how you did it!



Thank you and You're welcome


----------



## tjbaggott

dizzi said:


> Where did you get the magnets that look like license plates...
> VERY CUTE



Jordak makes those on the Cruise Magnets and Graphics Thread.  He's pretty awesome with the license plate disigns, basically anything you want, he can do!


----------



## revrob

carmie3377 said:


> I made the Mickey heads for ends of my FE too.  I bought wooden balls and round wooden discs from Hobby Lobby.  Dh then used a grinder to make notches on the ball where Mickey's ears should be.  He then ground off part of the bottom of the disc so there wouldn't be as much to insert into the notches.  The discs were glued into the notches and when they were dry, I used wood putty or caulk to fill in where the notches were too big.  After everything was dry, I used spray paint to paint the rod.  Here is a picture of mine.  Only one of the Mickey heads is really showing because of the dry erase board I hung up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed to find that one of the Mickey ears had broken during our flight home.  I think I can fix it if not I'll have to make another one for our next cruise.  My wording was done with the Cricut and I can take off "Magic' and replace with "Wonder"



That looks GREAT!  Did you satin stitch all of the letters on, or did you heat fuse them?


----------



## carmie3377

revrob said:


> That looks GREAT!  Did you satin stitch all of the letters on, or did you heat fuse them?



Thank you!  The letters are cardstock.  I used fabric glue and they are quite secure.  However, I can peel them off if need be and change the wording.


----------



## LadyOfNawlins

Wow...all of these fish extenders look amazing!


----------



## jessrose18

subscribing for ideas


----------



## 2littleprincesses

TravelinGal said:


> They cut slits in the wooden ball on the end and insert 2 circular wood disks for the ears.
> 
> I'm using antenna toppers because I like that look better.  It's pretty hard to make it the right size with the wood pieces and I wanted the ears to be more balanced to the head size.  (and the gal I bought mine from is just doing the plain wooden balls now anyway...)



Did you buy this from someone?  It looks great.  I would love her info.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## jessica52877

Just wanted to say how cute all the FE's are! I need to get working on mine!


----------



## rn_wannabe

Nevermind


----------



## wld4mky

Here is the one I made for our first cruise Feb 20th aboard the magic.
We are really looking forward to this added fun. Like a Disney Cruise is not exciting enough


----------



## mammacaryn

Quick question....

I have a dowl rod with precut holes....would be great to use.

BUT

it is 12inces long, is this too wide for the space provided? Thanks


----------



## tjbaggott

mammacaryn said:


> Quick question....
> 
> I have a dowl rod with precut holes....would be great to use.
> 
> BUT
> 
> it is 12inces long, is this too wide for the space provided? Thanks



Yes, too wide. The Width of the Fish Extender itself is to be about 8" wide, and you want the rod to be no more than two inches wider than that (an extra inch for each side).


----------



## mammacaryn

Thanks!


----------



## poizenivey

I sooooooo have to get busy....sailing on the Magic 4/3/2010....me thinks I might to an Easter theme one!!!


----------



## Maryrn11168

poizenivey said:


> I sooooooo have to get busy....sailing on the Magic 4/3/2010....me thinks I might to an Easter theme one!!!



If you plan on sailing with DCL again and doing FE's I reccomend a generic FE.  We sailed for Halloween and I got a Halloween one... we are sailing this spring and our FE is going to be balck and orange!!


----------



## KLS Georgia

Travlin Gal, 

I love the fish extender and am about to look for one but I wanted to ask, why didn't you put your name(s) on it?  I can have names or at least our last name, put on our at no additional cost but was wondering if it was for security/privacy/safety reasons.

If any on else has an opinion on this, I would love to hear.



2littleprincesses said:


> Did you buy this from someone?  It looks great.  I would love her info.


----------



## tinker1bell

I think it is a personal thing.  I know that I have my BFF and my first names on mine.  I also put our DIS names on it too.


----------



## msnoble

tjbaggott said:


> Yes, too wide. The Width of the Fish Extender itself is to be about 8" wide, and you want the rod to be no more than two inches wider than that (an extra inch for each side).



  Just finished mine, and my dowel is 12" with a bit more with the balls on the ends...does this mean it won't fit at all??? I s'ppose I can cut it down, but...  

thanks in advance for the tip and any suggestions.

here is what I have (click to enlarge the photo): 




The FE is 8 inches wide, dowel is 12 inches long.  I made the Mickey heads by gluing some wooden craft balls together.  I'm hoping this will work because I don't really want to fuss with it any more...


----------



## joius24

is there a post where there are FE sewing directions? 
thanks


----------



## mammacaryn

Here is mine. I don't sew and had to be creative. The bags might be a little in the way but since they are on ribbon they will be easy to move around 
Pictures are kind of bad quality---from the phone  Nevermind my dirty garage door.


----------



## tjbaggott

joius24 said:


> is there a post where there are FE sewing directions?
> thanks



There's are "NO SEW" instructions in the DIS FAQ's section under FE's.  I used this one to make mine, but did end up sewing a bit to reinforce parts that would hold the weight.





[/IMG]


----------



## dstein12

Do you have to deliver a new fish exchange present eveynight on do you just do it once. thanks


----------



## loveysbydesign

dstein12 said:


> Do you have to deliver a new fish exchange present eveynight on do you just do it once. thanks


Just once per cruise!


----------



## barbarasc

I ordered my FE on Ebay from "Gradysmommy" she is in NC, and I received it today and it is BEAUTIFUL and she was a joy to work with!!!  

We sail on the Magic Feb 13th and I can't wait to hang my FE with pride!


----------



## aksunshine

Gradysmommy---AKA Tiffany is on here too!


----------



## TravelinGal

KLS Georgia said:


> Travlin Gal,
> 
> I love the fish extender and am about to look for one but I wanted to ask, why didn't you put your name(s) on it?  I can have names or at least our last name, put on our at no additional cost but was wondering if it was for security/privacy/safety reasons.
> 
> If any on else has an opinion on this, I would love to hear.



Sorry - we were on vacation and I didn't see this post!

It is a 3 part reason:

Our family is DH, me and DS.  

A friend of mine went with us on this cruise and I wanted her to be included but I didn't want her name on it forever.

We are in the process of adopting a little girl.  We do not know what her name will be when she joins our family (we're going to adopt through the foster system so she will have a name she has had her whole life).  All we know for sure is that we will adopt a girl and she will be younger than DS.  


--- 

safety wise I'm not all hung up on not posting names on stuff but I don't like to post both first and last names.  It would have been one or the other (first OR last) but not both.
I figure if anyone is around us for just a short time, they WILL know my son's name!  LOL   Ethan, stop that.  Ethan, look at this!  Ethan..........   

I actually ended up taking a picture of the fabric and using that to make mini-name badges that I used a safety pin to attach to the FE.  
It's hard to see the pattern in the 'name badge' but it is the same as the fabric.  I printed it on photo paper (thicker and I like the gloss! LOL) and then I taped small safety pins to the back and pinned them on.


----------



## TravelinGal

barbarasc said:


> I ordered my FE on Ebay from "Gradysmommy" she is in NC, and I received it today and it is BEAUTIFUL and she was a joy to work with!!!
> 
> We sail on the Magic Feb 13th and I can't wait to hang my FE with pride!



That is who did mine too.   LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Chicogirl

I bought one from her to. I cant wait to get it.


----------



## uncw89

TravelinGal said:


> That is who did mine too.   LOVE IT!!!



Mine too. I got it last summer and we love it! Ours has Pooh, Tigger and Eeyore on it. I can't wait to use it again....only 560 days til we're on the Dream!!!! Seriously! Unless, I find a good deal before then.


----------



## Jump4Joy8390

Very nice FEs everyone!  Here is ours - we are cruising on the Feb 28th Wonder!  Can't wait!


----------



## clawmachine

wow!  You all amaze me!  Such creativity!


----------



## MPwifey

I FINALLY finished my FE, now to figure out how to post a pic!!!


----------



## DisneyDaddio

Newbie here. Thank you all for posting such great examples! Such many creative folks here.


----------



## james'mommy

Newbie for DCL and craft impaired. Can anyone help me out with some easy directions on how to make one?


----------



## tjbaggott

james'mommy said:


> Newbie for DCL and craft impaired. Can anyone help me out with some easy directions on how to make one?



In the DIS DCL Faq's thread, there are easy NO sew instructions for FE's.  I've used this for our own, although I did do some sewing on parts to strengthen it (I worried the heat and bond wouldn't hold up).  I found it very easy. Working on more FE's today and I'm sewing them all as I'm running out of heat and bond and I find it easier to just run it through my machine.


----------



## ppiew

I just bought an 8 1/2 wide piece of felt and a couple of those felt squares in different colors.  sewed the squares to the felt 'hanger' - sewed a pocket on top for wooden dowel (Walmart)  cut slits in top and put in some ribbon to make a hanger.  Worked great.  No work of art but looks ok to me.  Oh, I put some of those stick-on scrapbookthings to 'decorate' the FE.


----------



## croppincolburn

My TA is going to make me a FE. How wonderful is that? Love the ones I've seen on this thread. You are all so creative!


----------



## Disneynutbsv

I bought one   I was afraid I would screw it up  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## linkandclover

Hi everyone.  I am new to this board and after all of the postings and examples I have decided to make my family's FE.  Thanks for the no sew directions.  After visiting Joann's fabric's they now make a lot of sense and it seems rather manageable .


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

Well, I still have the hanger part to do, but it is done for the most part so I had to share! 

I used toddler t-shirts and shorts from Wal-mart and fabric taped and hand sewed them at the bottoms and then hand sewed them together. I then ironed-on the Mickeys and Minnies I ordered from Etsy.


----------



## cccory

VERY cute!

Does anyone know how long the FE can be before they hit the floor?  I have 5 kids and need to fit 5 pockets on it.


----------



## tjbaggott

cccory said:


> VERY cute!
> 
> Does anyone know how long the FE can be before they hit the floor?  I have 5 kids and need to fit 5 pockets on it.



Consider that each pocket is typically 6 inches from top to bottom, plus maybe one inch between pockets plus a header.  I'm currently working on one for a family of 6 ( if parents share a pocket) or a family of 5 if everyone wants a pocket to themselves, and it's total length is 38 1/2" long.  My own was this size and nowhere near the floor once it was hanging on the fish hook.


----------



## scrapah1

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> Well, I still have the hanger part to do, but it is done for the most part so I had to share!
> 
> I used toddler t-shirts and shorts from Wal-mart and fabric taped and hand sewed them at the bottoms and then hand sewed them together. I then ironed-on the Mickeys and Minnies I ordered from Etsy.



That looks amazing! 

Could you share w/me the seller from Etsy where you got your Mickey & Minnie heads?


----------



## Goofy Mum

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> Well, I still have the hanger part to do, but it is done for the most part so I had to share!
> 
> I used toddler t-shirts and shorts from Wal-mart and fabric taped and hand sewed them at the bottoms and then hand sewed them together. I then ironed-on the Mickeys and Minnies I ordered from Etsy.



I absolutely LOVE this!! The best idea I've seen so far. So creative! Well done!!


----------



## cccory

tjbaggott said:


> Consider that each pocket is typically 6 inches from top to bottom, plus maybe one inch between pockets plus a header.  I'm currently working on one for a family of 6 ( if parents share a pocket) or a family of 5 if everyone wants a pocket to themselves, and it's total length is 38 1/2" long.  My own was this size and nowhere near the floor once it was hanging on the fish hook.



Great!  I'll have enough room.  I might put 1 1/2" between them then.


----------



## jessica52877

TravelinGal said:


> Sorry - we were on vacation and I didn't see this post!
> 
> It is a 3 part reason:
> 
> Our family is DH, me and DS.
> 
> A friend of mine went with us on this cruise and I wanted her to be included but I didn't want her name on it forever.
> 
> We are in the process of adopting a little girl.  We do not know what her name will be when she joins our family (we're going to adopt through the foster system so she will have a name she has had her whole life).  All we know for sure is that we will adopt a girl and she will be younger than DS.
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> safety wise I'm not all hung up on not posting names on stuff but I don't like to post both first and last names.  It would have been one or the other (first OR last) but not both.
> I figure if anyone is around us for just a short time, they WILL know my son's name!  LOL   Ethan, stop that.  Ethan, look at this!  Ethan..........
> 
> I actually ended up taking a picture of the fabric and using that to make mini-name badges that I used a safety pin to attach to the FE.
> It's hard to see the pattern in the 'name badge' but it is the same as the fabric.  I printed it on photo paper (thicker and I like the gloss! LOL) and then I taped small safety pins to the back and pinned them on.



I went back and forth about putting our names, first and or last names, too. I decided to put our last name so someone was tempted to walk off with it (although I want to believe that would never happen). I figured if I put 3 pockets that would cover me if I ever had another child.



ppiew said:


> I just bought an 8 1/2 wide piece of felt and a couple of those felt squares in different colors.  sewed the squares to the felt 'hanger' - sewed a pocket on top for wooden dowel (Walmart)  cut slits in top and put in some ribbon to make a hanger.  Worked great.  No work of art but looks ok to me.  Oh, I put some of those stick-on scrapbookthings to 'decorate' the FE.



I almost did that. I made the same type thing years ago but for mail and storage for paper, envelopes, etc with felt. It would have worked great as a FE but I decided to go ahead and make a real one in case I ever decided to start selling them.

Here is a picture of mine. We were on the "never ending cruise". 











My friend Heathersue designed Mickey! And I just love it!


----------



## mom4mad

This is our third Disney cruise, but fiorst time doing FE gift exchange.  My husband and I were thinking for the gifts for adults either a single use box of Tide to use on board (it is a two week Cruise, so we figure everyone will probably need to do laundry at some point) with a label with our name/cabin number and maybe a cute little limerick about laundry, or a small bottle of sunscreen with a label.  Didn't know if these were good ideas or not.  Would love any feedback good or bad.  Thanks!


----------



## tjbaggott

mom4mad said:


> This is our third Disney cruise, but fiorst time doing FE gift exchange.  My husband and I were thinking for the gifts for adults either a single use box of Tide to use on board (it is a two week Cruise, so we figure everyone will probably need to do laundry at some point) with a label with our name/cabin number and maybe a cute little limerick about laundry, or a small bottle of sunscreen with a label.  Didn't know if these were good ideas or not.  Would love any feedback good or bad.  Thanks!




I think the single use laundry detergent is a great idea!  Thats something that would be of benefit to me if I were on a cruise that long!  The sunscreen, not so much as I always bring my own of that anyway.


----------



## kileybeth

mom4mad said:


> This is our third Disney cruise, but fiorst time doing FE gift exchange.  My husband and I were thinking for the gifts for adults either a single use box of Tide to use on board (it is a two week Cruise, so we figure everyone will probably need to do laundry at some point) with a label with our name/cabin number and maybe a cute little limerick about laundry, or a small bottle of sunscreen with a label.  Didn't know if these were good ideas or not.  Would love any feedback good or bad.  Thanks!




Well, I always bring my own of both of those but I would also say you might want to consider allergies ect. to both of those items.  Personally, I would think people prefer a certain brand?  Having said that?  I ran out of laundry detergent last vacation and not only had to buy from the hotel laundry room at $2 a pop but had to find enough quarters first!  Thankfully no more quarters in DCL laundry rooms, just slide your card, nice!


----------



## jessica52877

mom4mad said:


> This is our third Disney cruise, but fiorst time doing FE gift exchange.  My husband and I were thinking for the gifts for adults either a single use box of Tide to use on board (it is a two week Cruise, so we figure everyone will probably need to do laundry at some point) with a label with our name/cabin number and maybe a cute little limerick about laundry, or a small bottle of sunscreen with a label.  Didn't know if these were good ideas or not.  Would love any feedback good or bad.  Thanks!



I would enjoy either of those, especially on a longer cruise. I do always have my own sunscreen too, but not always a smaller travel size and I'll use it eventually anyways. I don't tend to do laundry on vacation although I am sure if I were gone that long I would have to. I would NOT want to buy the soap. I do try to pack my own just in case but don't always remember.

Coming up with something for the adults I found quite hard, especially ones that had no kids in their rooms. If they had kids, the kids got good loot so I wasn't as worried.  I did a small notebook and scrapbooked the front a little and then bookmarks with some other little odds and ends. I still would have liked something better but was just at a loss.


----------



## GoHerd1028

*We have been struggling with what to get for adults also....Wife found some crossword and word search books today that might be ok..I also told her that some travel size hand sanitizers might also be ok...what you think?*


----------



## jessica52877

GoHerd1028 said:


> *We have been struggling with what to get for adults also....Wife found some crossword and word search books today that might be ok..I also told her that some travel size hand sanitizers might also be ok...what you think?*



Love the puzzle idea! I would have used one of those last week! Hand sanitizer also gets a thumbs up from me!


----------



## tjbaggott

Ideas for adults: On our last cruise here's what I gave the adults.  (I'm Canadian, so it was easy to find things not sold in the U.S, which made it a perfect gift).

- small bottles of Pure Canadian Maple Syrup
- maple candies in the shape of a maple leaf
- Kit Kat and Smarties Chocolate bars and chocolate candy
- Playing cards with prints of Canadian money on the tops
- refrigerator magnets with Our Flag as the background and a temp thermometer built into it
- Disney Key chain (some were pewter princess Belle and others were POC)
- magnets I made myself 

They were well received.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## ranidayz

Can someone remind me 1)how long to cut the dowel and 2) how to make those cute wooden mickey heads?

As far as FE gifts -- I got cute chochkes and just plan on giving them for the cabin rather than adults vs kids...I mean - on  a Disney cruise - we're all kids - right?


----------



## ppiew

lUV THE TIDE  what a great idea!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

ranidayz said:


> Can someone remind me 1)how long to cut the dowel and 2) how to make those cute wooden mickey heads?
> 
> As far as FE gifts -- I got cute chochkes and just plan on giving them for the cabin rather than adults vs kids...I mean - on  a Disney cruise - we're all kids - right?



With the FE itself being 8" wide, I cut my dowel rod 9 " wide.  For the ends, I bought little wooden balls but DH never got around to drilling holes and slits in them for me, so I used black felt, cut 4 same sized Mickey Head shapes out of them.  Glued two and two together around the edges leaving a small opening to slide it over the dowel rod.  I put a little glue on the end of the dowel rod so when Mickey was slid on like a glove, it wouldn't come off once the glue was dried.


----------



## cquick

I have made a BUNCH of FE's!   We bought a 1/2" diameter PVC pipe from the home improvement store and my DH cut them into 8" lengths for me.  Then I threaded the ribbon or cord through the PVC pipe and through the casing at the top of the FE and tied it. The knot is hidden in the casing.  Lots cheaper than wooden dowels, and a lot easier to cut.


----------



## cquick

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> Well, I still have the hanger part to do, but it is done for the most part so I had to share!
> 
> I used toddler t-shirts and shorts from Wal-mart and fabric taped and hand sewed them at the bottoms and then hand sewed them together. I then ironed-on the Mickeys and Minnies I ordered from Etsy.


 

THAT is so CUTE!!!!!


----------



## cquick

kileybeth said:


> Well, I always bring my own of both of those but I would also say you might want to consider allergies ect. to both of those items. Personally, I would think people prefer a certain brand? Having said that? I ran out of laundry detergent last vacation and not only had to buy from the hotel laundry room at $2 a pop but had to find enough quarters first! Thankfully no more quarters in DCL laundry rooms, just slide your card, nice!


 
When we went on the TransAtlantic cruise a couple years ago, I brought a medium size bottle of the clear laundry detergent for sensitive skin.  In the middle of the second week, I saved a water bottle full for us, and left it in the laundry room with a note saying that anybody could use it.....I was a very popular person!   This time  I am not going to forget dryer sheets!


----------



## cquick

GoHerd1028 said:


> *We have been struggling with what to get for adults also....Wife found some crossword and word search books today that might be ok..I also told her that some travel size hand sanitizers might also be ok...what you think?*


 
that's a good idea.....


----------



## cquick

LiseG said:


> I used 3 mini totes and a ribbon. We simply put our names on with self-stick foam letters. It worked great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD Sabrina with our FE on Day 1 ... full to the gills


 oh, that's a great idea!


----------



## ppiew

Adult suggestions:
Playing cards, hi-light pen, emery boards, sun tan lotion, 'emergency' bags with bandaids, safety pins etc, travel sew kit, luggage tags, single use 'Tide' detergent, postcards from your home area, wine charms, post it notepads, picture frames, lip balm.


----------



## croppincolburn

I like the Tide idea. My mom would love it. She wanted to make sure there were laundry facilities on board DCL. They went with a group, last month, Panama Canal again, on some cruise line that only had the paid laundry services.

Chocolate would be my favorite goodie. Just incase anyone from my cruise is watching.


----------



## dvc deernut

HI THIS LOOKS SO COOL, IVE BEEN INQUIRING ABOUT FISH EXTENDERS AND THE WHOLE CONCEPT. DW AND ME HAVE BEEN ON 4 MEMBER CRUISES AND WILL BE ON THIS YEARS , THIS TIME AT BOTTOM OF SHIP COULDNT GET THRU FAST ENOUGH. ANYWAYS ON THE CRUISES IVE NOTICED ALL THE DOORS THAT ARE DECORATED AND PROBABLY NOTICED ALL THE FISH EXTENDERS NOT KNOWING WHAT THEY WERE. WOULD LIKE TO KNOW AS MUCH AS I CAN FIND OUT , AND IF WE SIGN UP SOUNDS LIKE WE CAN BRING SMALL  ITEMS FROM WHERE WE ARE FROM. IF ANYONE WANTS MY EMAIL ADDRESS TO EMAIL ME  I WOULD APPRECIATE IT THANKS.


----------



## mom4mad

GoHerd1028 said:


> *We have been struggling with what to get for adults also....Wife found some crossword and word search books today that might be ok..I also told her that some travel size hand sanitizers might also be ok...what you think?*[/QUOTE
> OOOOOOOOH!  I really like the hand sanitizer idea.


----------



## FirstTimeCruiser

After five cruises, I finally attempted to make my own FE and just finished it, so I want to share!


----------



## Goofy Mum

FirstTimeCruiser said:


> After five cruises, I finally attempted to make my own FE and just finished it, so I want to share!



Well done! Very cute!


----------



## njdisneymom811

I love the puzzle book and hand sanitizer idea - out to do more shopping! Glad the kids cruised free cause the FE's are adding up! March 7 can't come soon enough! Happy cruising everyone...


----------



## croppincolburn

dvc_deernut if you have your cruise date already you can go through the link for Disney Cruise Meets to find people to do FE with on your particular cruise. 

FirstTimeCruiser, great job! Love the pirate fabric. Have fun with it.


----------



## KLS Georgia

FirstTimeCruiser said:


> After five cruises, I finally attempted to make my own FE and just finished it, so I want to share!


Great job on the FE!   I wish I was so creative!


----------



## scrapah1

FirstTimeCruiser said:


> After five cruises, I finally attempted to make my own FE and just finished it, so I want to share!



Wow, great job!


----------



## scrapah1

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> Well, I still have the hanger part to do, but it is done for the most part so I had to share!
> 
> I used toddler t-shirts and shorts from Wal-mart and fabric taped and hand sewed them at the bottoms and then hand sewed them together. I then ironed-on the Mickeys and Minnies I ordered from Etsy.



Oh wow, that is amazing!


----------



## Señor DonDuck

Aha, I've been hearing about Fish Extenders and now I know what they are all about. Very  creative creations everyone.


----------



## goodfaerie

We used the no sew directions from the boards. Fabric was from Joann. The iron ons came from Michaels and Dover.  Vonna made the Mickey head dowel ends, and I spray painted them.  It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Mtopher4

Can someone tell me how to make the magnets?


----------



## jessica52877

Mtopher4 said:


> Can someone tell me how to make the magnets?



I bought magnet paper from staples and just printed out on my printer. I used clipart that folks here on the dis made. You'll see some links in their siggy's.


----------



## goodfaerie

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2299290

Take a look at Jordak and Millie Pie and others' designs and post a request for ones you like.  They are so generous with their time and talent.  They'll usually get right back to you.  Copy and paste the design, then print it on magnetic paper you can get at Staples.  Voila!  Magnets!  Have fun!


----------



## Mtopher4

Awesome  Thank you.. So you actually run the magnetic paper trough the printer?


----------



## goodfaerie

Mtopher4 said:


> Awesome  Thank you.. So you actually run the magnetic paper trough the printer?



I have a REALLY old HP and the paper wouldn't fit.  I had to use my boss' color printer, so you should be fine with the more recent printers.  There may be a way to adjust, but I couldn't figure it out.   

Don't bother asking Kinko's or Staples to print them--anything with a Disney anything on it is strictly verboten because of copyright.  Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## Mtopher4

Got the paper.. I hope it works


----------



## jackieslp

I bought those skin so soft bug repellant individual packs and put one of those in each of the adult bags, with lip balm, bubble bath, tissues, etc...

it is the 11-13 yo boys that are a little harder for me


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

scrapah1 said:


> That looks amazing!
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> Could you share w/me the seller from Etsy where you got your Mickey & Minnie heads?


Sure! Sorry for the delay... it was from kuddlekubs and she is a GREAT seller! 



Goofy Mum said:


> I absolutely LOVE this!! The best idea I've seen so far. So creative! Well done!!


Thanks! I was so excited when I finally thought of it!



cquick said:


> THAT is so CUTE!!!!!


Thank you! 




scrapah1 said:


> Oh wow, that is amazing!


Thanks!


----------



## Mtopher4

how much do you think you spent on FE goodies?  I have spent a ton and don't even have a group yet. LOL


----------



## Maryrn11168

Mtopher4 said:


> Can someone tell me how to make the magnets?



posted wrong link,....see next post!!


----------



## Maryrn11168

Mtopher4 said:


> Can someone tell me how to make the magnets?


TJBaggot on the cruise magents link!!! zhe can customize it for you!!








 enjoy ,    Mary


----------



## Mtopher4

Will do  Thank you Mary


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

Just got my Fish Extender in the mail today Gradysmommy (aka Tiffany) did ours (bought through ebay). I'm so thrilled! I'm actually super creative, but mostly knit/crochet and the thought of making my own was daunting.


----------



## Mtopher4

Perfect FE   I got mine off ebay too


----------



## Disneynutbsv

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> Just got my Fish Extender in the mail today Gradysmommy (aka Tiffany) did ours (bought through ebay). I'm so thrilled! I'm actually super creative, but mostly knit/crochet and the thought of making my own was daunting.



Yours looks like mine  Except I got pirate Princess and Pirate Mickey for me and my dh, Mickey wearing a baseball hat for my son and Mickey wearing a Sombrero for my daughter...also got from Gradysmommy  Very happy and it is very well made!


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

Disneynutbsv said:


> Yours looks like mine  Except I got pirate Princess and Pirate Mickey for me and my dh, Mickey wearing a baseball hat for my son and Mickey wearing a Sombrero for my daughter...also got from Gradysmommy  Very happy and it is very well made!



VERY well made. I'm very happy


----------



## AKMOUSE

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> VERY well made. I'm very happy




I got mine through Gradysmommy (Tiffany) on ebay. So worth it! 
If I could figure out how to post a picture I would.
Got the sailor hat for me and dh (fitting- since we were in the Navy) and pirate hat for ds, and a tiara for DD.


----------



## riggins

Hi guys- Everyone's pictures and discussions on this thread were so helpful when I was making my FE, so I thought I should post a picture of my finished product.  We sailed over Christmas, so I wanted something "Christmasy," but I wanted to make something I could use again.  So, I went with a pirate theme, but I made two different signs to hang from the star button on top.  One says "Yo Ho Ho  Merry Christmas" and the other says "Ahoy."  I made the little sign on top using things from Michaels.  Most of the ribbons down the side were Christmas themed and I put jingle bells on the bottom.  I'm getting ready to sail in April, so I'm changing the ribbon, have swapped the sign, and might get rid of the bells, but that's it.  I had so much fun making it!  Thanks to all of you who shared


----------



## Just love Eeyore

Here is our FE. It's supposed to be Mickeys pants


----------



## poizenivey

Maryrn11168 said:


> If you plan on sailing with DCL again and doing FE's I reccomend a generic FE.  We sailed for Halloween and I got a Halloween one... we are sailing this spring and our FE is going to be balck and orange!!



Thanks for that advice!! We are already planning on for next year and will not be around Easter...thanks again!!!


----------



## Dgentrysim

Husband and I are so looking forward to the cruise in May and I've signed up to participate in the fish extenders....but I'm still pretty much lost about this idea.  I'm getting to order my fish extender and I know we will be buying gifts and  putting them in other peoples extender.  Where I'm getting lost is how many times do we give the gifts on the cruise?  How many people do we give them to (so I'll know how many gifts to purchase)?  Is there a cost limit? I've seen some suggestions of what to give adults but haven't read ideas about what to give children.  How many gifts do you give?  Also, is it just at the first meeting that we bring a gift representing the state we are from.  Do all our gifts have to do that?  

Don't mean to ask SO MANY questions, but I'm trying to get a good grasp on how this works!  Thank you for your patience and answers!!!!   Can't wait to meet a lot of you on the cruise!

DisneyDeb


----------



## disney-lover

Dgentrysim said:


> Husband and I are so looking forward to the cruise in May and I've signed up to participate in the fish extenders....but I'm still pretty much lost about this idea.  I'm getting to order my fish extender and I know we will be buying gifts and  putting them in other peoples extender.  Where I'm getting lost is how many times do we give the gifts on the cruise?  How many people do we give them to (so I'll know how many gifts to purchase)?  Is there a cost limit? I've seen some suggestions of what to give adults but haven't read ideas about what to give children.  How many gifts do you give?  Also, is it just at the first meeting that we bring a gift representing the state we are from.  Do all our gifts have to do that?
> 
> Don't mean to ask SO MANY questions, but I'm trying to get a good grasp on how this works!  Thank you for your patience and answers!!!!   Can't wait to meet a lot of you on the cruise!
> 
> DisneyDeb



Like you this is my first time as well.  So would love a bit more advice 

From what I can make out it is all arranged by your FE leader, this is the person who is organising it for your trip.  We are doing gifts for all the children and then 1 or 2 per room for the adults.  I don't think there is a limit on how much you can spend, for me it will be more about how much I can fit in my suitcase!  I think you only get one set of presents and then your leader will tell you when to deliver them.

That is about all I know.  Hopefully an experienced FE will come along and give more advice.


----------



## tjbaggott

Dgentrysim said:


> Husband and I are so looking forward to the cruise in May and I've signed up to participate in the fish extenders....but I'm still pretty much lost about this idea.  I'm getting to order my fish extender and I know we will be buying gifts and  putting them in other peoples extender.  Where I'm getting lost is how many times do we give the gifts on the cruise?  How many people do we give them to (so I'll know how many gifts to purchase)?  Is there a cost limit? I've seen some suggestions of what to give adults but haven't read ideas about what to give children.  How many gifts do you give?  Also, is it just at the first meeting that we bring a gift representing the state we are from.  Do all our gifts have to do that?
> 
> Don't mean to ask SO MANY questions, but I'm trying to get a good grasp on how this works!  Thank you for your patience and answers!!!!   Can't wait to meet a lot of you on the cruise!
> 
> DisneyDeb




As PP mentioned most will be determined by your FE leader or Group.  Basically though, you deliver once to the other participants.  Some people do split their treats up and deliver it over a few nights.  I'm one to say, although I love delivering the gifts, I also don't want to spend my cruise delivering gifts.  So one hour or so one evening is enough time for me to get the gifts delivered, and then enjoy the other events and things on the cruise.


----------



## jessica52877

I ran our FE group and we were very relaxed about how we did it. No "rules" were made. You could deliver however you wished and buy for whom you wished, of course you did have to deliver to each stateroom atleast once but beyond that you could buy for kids and adults or just do a stateroom gift, etc. 

I chose to deliver to the kids twice throughout the cruise and then one of those times also had the adult gift. We did assign days (chosen by whomever was delivering, just kind of made a schedule) so the gifts would be spread out throughout the cruise.


----------



## disneydreamin-gang

I have been reading several of the pages here (didn't want to read all 71) and I'm somewhat confused as how it all comes together.  

What kind of gifts are you talking about bringing?  Do you know how many children and adults before the cruise?  Do you know where they are located on the ship?(stateroom #)

I am thinking about doing this.  Our first cruise is Sept 24, 2011 and is a long way off but I really like getting things together and planning.


----------



## FLORIDA_DAD

Great Fish Extenders everyone.  We made our own from small bags from the craft store.  Not as professional looking but cute none the less.


----------



## Maryrn11168

disneydreamin-gang said:


> I have been reading several of the pages here (didn't want to read all 71) and I'm somewhat confused as how it all comes together.
> 
> What kind of gifts are you talking about bringing?  Do you know how many children and adults before the cruise?  Do you know where they are located on the ship?(stateroom #)
> 
> I am thinking about doing this.  Our first cruise is Sept 24, 2011 and is a long way off but I really like getting things together and planning.



Go to the cruise meets for 2011 and see if the cruise you are on has started a link and if yes then see if they are doing an FE exchange.  during the plannning stages you will find out how many adults, kids, and their cabin #'s.  The gifts can be anything small, tattoo's stickers for the kids, lip balm, magnets.  There are a ton of threads to research and you have some time before you sail to get it together!!!


----------



## disneydreamin-gang

Maryrn11168 said:


> Go to the cruise meets for 2011 and see if the cruise you are on has started a link and if yes then see if they are doing an FE exchange.  during the plannning stages you will find out how many adults, kids, and their cabin #'s.  The gifts can be anything small, tattoo's stickers for the kids, lip balm, magnets.  There are a ton of threads to research and you have some time before you sail to get it together!!!



I have signed up for the thread for my cruise date. There are only a few of us there right now.  
Thanks for the info.  I'll do a little research and see what I find.


----------



## Arkansasmom

Just got my fish extender from gradysmommy and it turned out so great!  Just had to share!  Only 2 weeks to go!

Janelle


----------



## mrshart

I just ordered my FE and pillow case from gradysmommy. Excited to get them.


----------



## MACfamily4

mrshart said:


> I just ordered my FE and pillow case from gradysmommy. Excited to get them.



I just heard from Gradysmommy that my FE is on the way.  I can't wait to get it!    My next cruise is a long way off, but it's so much fun to plan!


----------



## Princess April

OMG, I just had my friend do my FE and it turned out AWESOME. As soon as I can I'm gonna post a pic. She told me that she would be willing to do more if people wanted to order some from her~!


----------



## croppincolburn

Just got a catalog from Oriental Trading with some fun tropical goodies. Possible FE gifts. Cute sunglasses, flip flop book marks, flip flop notepads and candy filled flip flops. Tropical fish squirt toys, water guns, glow sticks and other glow in the dark bracelets. Tropical fish kaleidoscopes. Lots of other fun stuff.

My trip is too far away to start buying. I want to shop! LOL


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Here is my first FE.  I used a sew-free pattern.  I hope it holds up during our cruise!


----------



## ilovedevin

There is a lady on ebay that custom makes them for you.  In the ebay search engine just type in fish extenders and her site comes up.


----------



## CruisinCastaways

Thanks for the FE ideas!


----------



## CruisinCastaways

where did you get these designs for the magnets?


----------



## CruisinCastaways

Can you explain the bag extender concept a little more?


----------



## disneyluvrs4

I am a little bummed.  I've been trying to get a FE going for our April 25th cruise and it just doesn't look like it's going to happen.  This is our first cruise and the FE sounded like soooo much fun.  I guess we will just have to book another cruise!! My DD5 and I made cute tote bags and change purses in hopes that some people will still come around.  I don't know how to post pics, but when I figure it out I will post some.


----------



## b00kw0rm429

disneyluvrs4 said:


> I am a little bummed.  I've been trying to get a FE going for our April 25th cruise and it just doesn't look like it's going to happen.  This is our first cruise and the FE sounded like soooo much fun.  I guess we will just have to book another cruise!! My DD5 and I made cute tote bags and change purses in hopes that some people will still come around.  I don't know how to post pics, but when I figure it out I will post some.



You could drop gifts outside doors or hang them from fish anonymously and then sit back and listen for people to discuss it...might be a fun alternative. Random acts of gifting!


----------



## croppincolburn

disneyluvrs4, have you tried puyting a thread up on this part of the forums? There may be people who still don't know about the meet threads. Good luck!


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Just ordered my FE from Gradysmommy on Ebay!  So excited, will share when I receive it!


----------



## ksloane

Started with the No Sew Instructions...Couldn't get my head around what they were telling me to do (my fault, not the instructions fault)...took everything I had bought to my grandmother..she decided it was easier to sew than not...We created our Fish Extender!  So excited!  Still have to add names and a couple other little extras, but basically it is done!!!


----------



## carmie3377

ksloane said:


> Started with the No Sew Instructions...Couldn't get my head around what they were telling me to do (my fault, not the instructions fault)...took everything I had bought to my grandmother..she decided it was easier to sew than not...We created our Fish Extender!  So excited!  Still have to add names and a couple other little extras, but basically it is done!!!



Super cute!  I love what you did with the pockets.  
We used the same fabric.  It's been awhile since I've posted mine so I'll do so again.


----------



## ksloane

How neat we used the same fabric (and we'll both have a Cameron pocket too).  For me though I only had 2 choices at our ONLY fabric store within at least an hour drive.. 

Now if I had wanted Hannah Montana, they had several different choices of that...

We are trying to decide whether to put the names across the top or the bottom of the pocket. I really like yours across the top so that might influence my decision.


----------



## carmie3377

ksloane said:


> How neat we used the same fabric (and we'll both have a Cameron pocket too).  For me though I only had 2 choices at our ONLY fabric store within at least an hour drive..
> 
> Now if I had wanted Hannah Montana, they had several different choices of that...
> 
> We are trying to decide whether to put the names across the top or the bottom of the pocket. I really like yours across the top so that might influence my decision.



Yeah, we didn't have much choice either.  Other than another Mickey print and a bunch of Hannah Montana, this was it.   We're not into HM and the other MIckey didn't have much color in it, so this was it!  I like it though 

And we have another thing in common too.  We're in Texas as well!!!


----------



## ksloane

carmie3377 said:


> And we have another thing in common too.  We're in Texas as well!!!



Maybe our Texas stores just don't do Disney fabric....I curse Walmart on a regular basis as all of the ones in our area took out pretty much the entire arts/craft and all of the fabric departments recently.


----------



## disneycrazy2004

fluvannaj said:


> Here is a picture of our door and FE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are pics of all the loot from the week (minus some candy that was consumed!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluvanna



Love your door!!!!  Where did you get the magnet from - just love them!!!!


----------



## jordak

disneycrazy2004 said:


> Love your door!!!!  Where did you get the magnet from - just love them!!!!


I can answer this question. The ones under the room number i made. 
Visit this thread to see a wide variety of magnets.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2299290


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

Here are pics of our magnets and FE! The Mickey Ears not lining up was totally my fault... was busy and did not pay attention to print size and did not double-check  Next time I will follow ALL directions provided by the fantastic & creative & generous folks on DIS!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

2gr8DisneyKids - I LOVE your FE!!!!!  That is so creative and SO cute!!!!


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

Luckymomoftwo said:


> 2gr8DisneyKids - I LOVE your FE!!!!!  That is so creative and SO cute!!!!



Thanks! I do not sew (do not own a sewing machine). I shop (and craft). LOL! 

I fell in love with the custom Disney shirts I got for the kids for the trip and so I ordered the iron-ons from etsy, bought the shirts and shorts (and some minimal sewing items) from Wal-Mart. I no-sew taped them and then hand sewed them to make sure they did not fall apart. 

It held up well, I just wish I had sewn the shirt to the shorts with white since you see the inside of the shorts. 

Sorry if I posted it before, but it was totally easy and fun.


----------



## K8T

I have spent about two hours going through this whole thread to get ideas for my 'first' FE!!!  Thank you everyone for the photos.

I have got the felt, a few ideas, but not sure if gluing or sewing yet!   However, thinking about the pole and ends, I went into the bathroom today and saw some little bottles of shampoo from Disney.   The lids for these would be perfect to cap off the poles!

Just and idea!

Kate


----------



## scottishwee35

ksloane said:


> Started with the No Sew Instructions...Couldn't get my head around what they were telling me to do (my fault, not the instructions fault)...took everything I had bought to my grandmother..she decided it was easier to sew than not...We created our Fish Extender!  So excited!  Still have to add names and a couple other little extras, but basically it is done!!!





2gr8DisneyKids said:


> Here are pics of our magnets and FE! The Mickey Ears not lining up was totally my fault... was busy and did not pay attention to print size and did not double-check  Next time I will follow ALL directions provided by the fantastic & creative & generous folks on DIS!



Oh that both are so beautiful..

Scottishwee35


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

subscribing


----------



## djblu883

I can't wait to get started with my own projects!!!!


----------



## jgura

Hi - try Hobby Lobby if you have one.  I found some fabric at Walmart.


----------



## Scrappingjen

I think one of the best gifts we got was a Cruise Kit. It had a couple bandaids, safety pins, small sewing kit, rubber bands, ziplock bags and a highlighter.

We also got a small first aid kit I still carry in the car.

A laminated calender with our cruise logo and a magnet on the back. It hung on our frig all the next year a great way to remember our wonderful trip.


----------



## pluto1979

I agree, I too got a Cruise kit complete with first aid kit, wrinkle spray for clothing, room freshner, sewing kit, markers, a black marker with the name and date of the cruise and a whole bunch of other stuff. I even got some travel games, cards, post cards, etc. You can always also buy stuff when you get off the boat as we aslo received a rum cake when we landed in Nassua. 

Its nice to get things from the area you live to give to those on your list. Like maple syrup from those in Canada or Vermont. 

Good luck and be creative! You'll have a blast doing them!


----------



## us4jones

I think we would like to participate .

We are a family of 4 cruising for our first time on May 23!  We are so excited!

Liz, DH Brian, DS7 Tyler, DS5 Chance
Hailing from Knoxville, TN!


----------



## Trying to Plan

Cruising on the Dream in May 2011 so I know I am really forward planning here but......How and when do you find out how many people you are making / getting FE for?  I have joined my official cruise thread but still haven't quite figured out all the inner workings of FE.  

I would love to have something to keep my girls and I busy doing so reading and planning and dreaming about this trip doesn't become an obcession !!  I think I may be too late though.  Already planning the homemade tshirts and magnets I want to make.....

Anyway, back to FE, how do I know how many to do?  Is there a rough 'guessimate' so you don't have to wait till last minute?


----------



## jessica52877

Trying to Plan said:


> Cruising on the Dream in May 2011 so I know I am really forward planning here but......How and when do you find out how many people you are making / getting FE for?  I have joined my official cruise thread but still haven't quite figured out all the inner workings of FE.
> 
> I would love to have something to keep my girls and I busy doing so reading and planning and dreaming about this trip doesn't become an obcession !!  I think I may be too late though.  Already planning the homemade tshirts and magnets I want to make.....
> 
> Anyway, back to FE, how do I know how many to do?  Is there a rough 'guessimate' so you don't have to wait till last minute?



Once you get closer to the cruise you'll probably have more people join the thread and usually someone starts the FE group. I only booked about 6 weeks out and no one had started a FE group so I did. We ended up having 12 cabins total and quite a few were added in within 3 weeks or so until cruising. Some have large groups far ahead of time because there are just alot of people on the thread and booked.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

us4jones said:


> I think we would like to participate .
> 
> We are a family of 4 cruising for our first time on May 23!  We are so excited!
> 
> Liz, DH Brian, DS7 Tyler, DS5 Chance
> Hailing from Knoxville, TN!





Trying to Plan said:


> Cruising on the Dream in May 2011 so I know I am really forward planning here but......How and when do you find out how many people you are making / getting FE for?  I have joined my official cruise thread but still haven't quite figured out all the inner workings of FE.
> 
> I would love to have something to keep my girls and I busy doing so reading and planning and dreaming about this trip doesn't become an obcession !!  I think I may be too late though.  Already planning the homemade tshirts and magnets I want to make.....
> 
> Anyway, back to FE, how do I know how many to do?  Is there a rough 'guessimate' so you don't have to wait till last minute?



If you look at this forum:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=85  you can see if there is a thread for your cruise date and see if they are planning a fish extender exchange.  There is normally someone who keeps a list of everyone participating....OR they keep the list updated in the first post of the thread.


----------



## Dicecatt

Here is mine...I made it for our upcoming Med cruise, and decided to be more "mature" and grown up since we are leaving the kids at home this trip!


----------



## Dianatlol

Were cruising the Wonder May 13th. Our group is tiny, no one is posting on the thread anymore. Sad. I will still set up my FE and if we find any we will tuck some goodies in there.


----------



## croppincolburn

Dicecatt - Fabulous!!! 

Dianatol - Maybe try posting on the main page to see if there is someone who hasn't made it over to the meets board. Good luck!


----------



## starchef

We did this on our last cruise back in October, it was great to meet new people and share items for our home areas. We found out about this by looking at the Cruise Meets section for the date of our cruise. I guess we had about 15 rooms or so doing an exchange. It was so much fun that we are already working on the setting up for our June 2011 cruise on the Dream, double dip Castaway Cay.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Dicecatt said:


> Here is mine...I made it for our upcoming Med cruise, and decided to be more "mature" and grown up since we are leaving the kids at home this trip!



That's so cool! I love that you made the little shimmery things light up - are those LEDs or crystals?


----------



## jeanigor

ZeroToHero said:


> That's so cool! I love that you made the little shimmery things light up - are those LEDs or crystals?



I think that was done to edit out the name on the Fish Extender.


----------



## Dicecatt

jeanigor said:


> I think that was done to edit out the name on the Fish Extender.



Right 

That would have been really cool though


----------



## jeanigor

Dicecatt said:


> Right
> 
> That would have been really cool though



Agreed. Wicked cool.    I wonder how hard it would be to integrate a strand of battery operated LED lights....


----------



## uncw89

Dicecatt said:


> Right
> 
> That would have been really cool though



That's funny! I thought you had put lights on your FE!


----------



## ZeroToHero

jeanigor said:


> I think that was done to edit out the name on the Fish Extender.



 Ooooohhhhh.

...It's not cool anymore.

Just kidding! It's still very neat.


----------



## mytripsandraces

Thank you for posting this!  I'm going to try to make one this weekend.


----------



## K8T

Thanks to these boards, I have almost finished my FE, only took a couple of hours, but I need help!

I have made it out of dark green felt and have put three pockets on, one red, one orange and one pink and used stick on letters for names.  Now, initially, I just wanted to put black sillhouettes of characters on each pocket - Mickey, Simba or Tigger and Minnie.  However, these are proving extremely difficult to cut out.  So I though about putting iron on transfers of the same.

However, Disney iron ons (applique characters, patches (whatever they are called), seem to be hard to source in the UK, unless anyone knows a good supplier.  I have ordered some square ones with the characters in them, on ebay, but really wanted the ''cut out' characters.  Any ideas?

I did wonder if transfer paper would work, although I don't know how you use it or where to get it from!   Do you just print out on a normal printer and then iron it on?

Any help or ideas would be gratefully received.

P.S  I have stuck some paper stickers on from my dd sticker book and they look great, but obviously won't last too long, even if I glue them.  Not sure where to go from here!

Many thanks

Kate


----------



## LittleDisneyLovers

Have you tried etsy? Alot of DISer's sell stuff on there, I buy alot from there, It is primarily USA sellers, but I live in Australia and they post here. There is a huge range of Disney stuff on there, do some searches, you'll be amazed at what you find!


----------



## K8T

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> Have you tried etsy? Alot of DISer's sell stuff on there, I buy alot from there, It is primarily USA sellers, but I live in Australia and they post here. There is a huge range of Disney stuff on there, do some searches, you'll be amazed at what you find!



Thank you for this.

I have had a lovely time looking through everything and have a couple of things I am going to buy.

Kate


----------



## MickeyWatch

LittleDisneyLovers said:


> Just ordered my FE from Gradysmommy on Ebay!  So excited, will share when I receive it!



I ordered mine from the same seller today.  I can't wait to receive it.


----------



## ymchavez

Subscribing!


----------



## cheesekate2005

Our family of four is taking its first cruise in Feb 2011 on the Dream! I have been trying to read up on the FE's.  Is this something that I would just have for my children, or the four of us, and is it for kids aged 14 and 11? Thanks...I am going to sign up for one on my cruisemeets thread but I am just not sure who to sign up!


----------



## mytripsandraces

I've started on the FEs I want to surprise my family with (I'm coordinating a reunion for the 12 of us - 4 staterooms) and really appreciate the ideas!  Thanks everyone!  What kinds of presents do you put in the pockets?


----------



## tinker1bell

cheesekate2005 said:


> Our family of four is taking its first cruise in Feb 2011 on the Dream! I have been trying to read up on the FE's.  Is this something that I would just have for my children, or the four of us, and is it for kids aged 14 and 11? Thanks...I am going to sign up for one on my cruisemeets thread but I am just not sure who to sign up!



You can do it for your whole family.  You all will have so much fun coming back to the cabin and finding little surprises!!!!


----------



## toescat

I would love to try it as I am a huge Disney freak (as my daughter tells me.)


----------



## DisneyAndRedSox

cheesekate2005 said:


> Our family of four is taking its first cruise in Feb 2011 on the Dream! I have been trying to read up on the FE's.  Is this something that I would just have for my children, or the four of us, and is it for kids aged 14 and 11? Thanks...I am going to sign up for one on my cruisemeets thread but I am just not sure who to sign up!



When are you going, I am on Feb 13th and hoping to do the Fish Extender!


----------



## cheesekate2005

I am going on the 20th of February.  I signed up for my kids, but I think I will change it to add me and DH- I could always use some little Disney surpises!  I think I do get more excited than the kids


----------



## toescat

Cheesekate2005, how did you sign up for F E  I would like to sign up for my March 20 2011 cruise.  Thanks


----------



## Florida Mel

Great thread  Wow I have lots of inspiration now


----------



## cheesekate2005

toescat said:


> Cheesekate2005, how did you sign up for F E  I would like to sign up for my March 20 2011 cruise.  Thanks



Someone on my cruise meets thread has started a FE group.  Have you checked if there is a cruise meet thread for your cruise yet?  I would start there...hopefully there is a FE started for your cruise!


----------



## Phil & Deborah

Florida Mel said:


> Great thread  Wow I have lots of inspiration now



This is a great thread.  I am going on my 4th cruise and I have always wondered what these 'thing' were hanging of the fish!!

Now I just have to get the material and make one.

Thanks,Phil.


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi - I am cruising on Dec 4th - how do I find out if anyone is doing the FE gifts?  thanks


----------



## karentan

hop over to the cruise meets forum, use the stickies at the top to find the thread for your cruise, and join in the fun there!


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

fluvannaj said:


> Here is a picture of our door and FE:



I LOVE the wreath on your door and was wondering if you would be kind enough to share the instructions, and measurements?

We are heading out on a reunion cruise with about 8 other families - I'd love to make one for each of our doors!

Thanks!


----------



## MickeyWatch

I am really enjoying  this thread.  I haven't read it all the way through but I pick pages at random and read them. Getting great ideas for our first FE cruise.  We've done DCL 3 times prior but didn't know anything about FE on our prior cruises.


----------



## KrisannB

there are some great ideas on here!  Thanks to everyone for sharing!

Krisann


----------



## Tigger1313

carmie3377 said:


> Super cute!  I love what you did with the pockets.
> We used the same fabric.  It's been awhile since I've posted mine so I'll do so again.



Could someone please tell me what size dowel and round nob to use to get that mickey look?
Thanks


----------



## nnyl_irret

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> Here are pics of our magnets and FE! The Mickey Ears not lining up was totally my fault... was busy and did not pay attention to print size and did not double-check  Next time I will follow ALL directions provided by the fantastic & creative & generous folks on DIS!



I love your door and FE -  would you be willing to share the picture of the all the characters on the beach?  Thanks.


----------



## carmie3377

Tigger1313 said:


> Could someone please tell me what size dowel and round nob to use to get that mickey look?
> Thanks



Sorry, been out of town and just saw this.  I will have to look tomorrow at my FE and get back with you.  If you don't hear from me in a couple of days, PM please!  I may forget


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

nnyl_irret said:


> I love your door and FE -  would you be willing to share the picture of the all the characters on the beach?  Thanks.



It came from the cruise magnet thread... and I think one of the photobucket pages, but I do not remember which DISigner. 

If I can track it down I will post a link!


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> It came from the cruise magnet thread... and I think one of the photobucket pages, but I do not remember which DISigner.
> 
> If I can track it down I will post a link!



It is on the cruise magnet page before the current one (the link to the past one is on the current one and it is post 106... this link will hopefully work and you will have it a bit easier. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2299290&page=8


----------



## nnyl_irret

LuvtheEars said:


> I was kept awake the other night by barking dogs from 2:00am until after 5:00am, so I thought I would put my time to good use.
> 
> I decided to retire my first FE and leave it hanging in our Sun Room when we cruise in May.
> 
> Here is my new one!  I think I used my time wisely.
> 
> Tiffany



Wow love it - do happen to take orders?


----------



## nnyl_irret

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> It is on the cruise magnet page before the current one (the link to the past one is on the current one and it is post 106... this link will hopefully work and you will have it a bit easier.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2299290&page=8



Thank you - I found the picture.


----------



## MrsMac

Tiffany I absolutely the most wonderful FE I have seen! I have followed you to ebay having read a thread suggesting there was a seller with some listed. I have sent you a question about them. You are a total whiz with a sewing machine - I am very envious of your ability. Thanks sooo much for sharing it with us.

Kind regards

Judith


----------



## MrsMac

Luvthears

Was not sure whether to quote your original message or now - did that with one of the disigners and got told off!. I hope you understand what I am referring to - your home made FE with yourself, husband, daughter and son embroldered on it - FABULOUS


----------



## TwingleMum

Thanks everyone for sharing


----------



## CADisneyMom

Can I pay you to make one for me?  We're not going until Feb 2011


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> I LOVE the wreath on your door and was wondering if you would be kind enough to share the instructions, and measurements?
> 
> We are heading out on a reunion cruise with about 8 other families - I'd love to make one for each of our doors!
> 
> Thanks!



I love that mickey wreathtoo and would also love to get the instructions!


----------



## fluvannaj

tinkerbelltwins said:


> I love that mickey wreathtoo and would also love to get the instructions!




I used my Cricut (Mickey Font cartridge) to cut mickey heads from 3 different colors of green and smaller ones from red plus a red Minnie Mouse bow.  I used a circle of poster boards to randomly stick all of the green mickey's and the added the red mickey's and bow. 

We didn't have room to pack the wreath home (and no where to put it) so gifted it to our room steward who seemed excited to have it.

Hope that helps!

Fluvanna


----------



## Fivepin

fluvannaj said:


> I used my Cricut (Mickey Font cartridge) to cut mickey heads from 3 different colors of green and smaller ones from red plus a red Minnie Mouse bow.  I used a circle of poster boards to randomly stick all of the green mickey's and the added the red mickey's and bow.
> 
> We didn't have room to pack the wreath home (and no where to put it) so gifted it to our room steward who seemed excited to have it.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Fluvanna



I have a Cricut.  What size did you set it to for the mickey heads, and about how many?  How large was your wreath?  I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## bookite

whew! only took me a wk but i've finally read all 77 pages of this thread! it only took to pg 75 to finally find someone from our mar 20 2011 cruise, lol! hi toescat! 

i am helping coordinate our FE exchg and this thread has been so valuable, i've kept lots of "notes" lol! i may have to give every night of the cruise tho b/c even at 8 mos, 2 wks and ? days away (from toescat's ticker, lol!) i'm already shopping and keep coming up w/ more ideas that i "have" to do, lol!

so some q's about my personal FE...
i have been shopping to find fabric and just want to clarify what kind is best for durability. i can get flannel or cotton in the print i want but flannel wasn't on sale so didn't get either til i knew what was best.

for those that look "typical" i'm getting that i need something to make the pockets stiffer (can't think of what it's called) is there a variety of options for levels of rigidity? if so do i want the stiffest one? 

also for the main part do i put this same stuff on the back of the fabric? i saw one poster mentioned putting batting between the layers. what has worked best for those of you who are experienced FE makers?



tia!!


----------



## JenGC

bookite said:


> whew! only took me a wk but i've finally read all 77 pages of this thread! it only took to pg 75 to finally find someone from our mar 20 2011 cruise, lol! hi toescat!
> 
> i am helping coordinate our FE exchg and this thread has been so valuable, i've kept lots of "notes" lol! i may have to give every night of the cruise tho b/c even at 8 mos, 2 wks and ? days away (from toescat's ticker, lol!) i'm already shopping and keep coming up w/ more ideas that i "have" to do, lol!
> 
> so some q's about my personal FE...
> i have been shopping to find fabric and just want to clarify what kind is best for durability. i can get flannel or cotton in the print i want but flannel wasn't on sale so didn't get either til i knew what was best.
> 
> for those that look "typical" i'm getting that i need something to make the pockets stiffer (can't think of what it's called) is there a variety of options for levels of rigidity? if so do i want the stiffest one?
> 
> also for the main part do i put this same stuff on the back of the fabric? i saw one poster mentioned putting batting between the layers. what has worked best for those of you who are experienced FE makers?
> 
> 
> 
> tia!!


I use ducking for the backing because it is studier and stiffer to hold it all together but you dont want it in the pockets because it is too hard to deal with especially if you are putting pleats in it. If you will reinforce the stitching, at the sides where the pockets attach, I stitch it several times so it doesnt pull away. Your cotton fabric should be sturdy enough. I havent tested it with the actual things in it, but I just dont see how they will fall out. I cut 5 inches deep and then hem it about 1/4 of an inch and that seems to be deep enough. I also put press on light weight interfacing to keep down on the bulk of the fabric for easier stitching, in between the pockets to keep it relatively stiff so things dont flop out! LOL I dont like the fuzziness of flannel.

Just my opinion though 

Jen


----------



## Meg'n'walt

We've had our FE made by Gradysmom too (Tiffany)
! Turned our just great, love it !


----------



## PrincessTrisha

so we took a very different tack with our Fish Extender.

My mother crocheted the base (3 pockets) and I decorated it with foamy and glitter. We also decided to forgo the traditional mickey and go more tropical. My Dad is a big fish guy and his ideas so often get pushed to the side so when he asked for a fish instead of a mickey head, we decided to do a fish for all 3 of us. 

I think it turned out quite nice.







A couple of close ups of the pockets


----------



## carmie3377

PrincessTrisha said:


> so we took a very different tack with our Fish Extender.
> 
> My mother crocheted the base (3 pockets) and I decorated it with foamy and glitter. We also decided to forgo the traditional mickey and go more tropical. My Dad is a big fish guy and his ideas so often get pushed to the side so when he asked for a fish instead of a mickey head, we decided to do a fish for all 3 of us.
> 
> I think it turned out quite nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of close ups of the pockets



Love it!!! Great job and very unique


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

princesstrisha said:


> so we took a very different tack with our fish extender.
> 
> My mother crocheted the base (3 pockets) and i decorated it with foamy and glitter. We also decided to forgo the traditional mickey and go more tropical. My dad is a big fish guy and his ideas so often get pushed to the side so when he asked for a fish instead of a mickey head, we decided to do a fish for all 3 of us.
> 
> I think it turned out quite nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of close ups of the pockets



that is very nice!!!!!!  I love it!!!  Great job!


----------



## elderfam

I don't have a fancy sewing machine, just a 
Singer "Simple".  I love to make them just for fun and usually give them away to Disboard familys that are on our ship.

Here are a few of my newest batch....





















Cynthia


----------



## belle'ssister

Elderfam, those are just gorgeous. I really admire people that can sew, not one of my talents.


----------



## elderfam

I would'nt really say I sew....at least not well.  I do love making them though.

Thanks,
Cynthia


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

elderfam said:


> I don't have a fancy sewing machine, just a
> Singer "Simple".  I love to make them just for fun and usually give them away to Disboard familys that are on our ship.
> 
> Here are a few of my newest batch....
> 
> Cynthia



Those are great! And how nice to share them with others on the ship!


----------



## jsolar

Trena said:


> I couldn't find any fabric that I liked and I ran out of time to sew a FE, so I can up with these instead.




After driving myself crazy, I saw this picture! I will be doing this same type of FE for our cruise. I'll just add more to personalize it!

Thanks for this great idea!!


----------



## underthesea2010

jsolar said:


> After driving myself crazy, I saw this picture! I will be doing this same type of FE for our cruise. I'll just add more to personalize it!
> 
> Thanks for this great idea!!



Thank you so much for posting the pic!  I've been going around crazy looking for an "FE" but this one I can do!


----------



## Blanche_Neige

underthesea2010 said:


> Thank you so much for posting the pic!  I've been going around crazy looking for an "FE" but this one I can do!



I got mine from ETSY seller Stitches N' Bows

She custom makes them to your liking; colors, embroidery right down to the trim.  She is truely awesome.


----------



## Blanche_Neige

Blanche_Neige said:


> I got mine from ETSY seller Stitches N' Bows
> 
> She custom makes them to your liking; colors, embroidery right down to the trim.  She is truely awesome.



You can also ask her about personalized embroiled pillow cases to bring for the characters to autograph, it's a great souvenir.


----------



## BealsRwe

101DalmFan said:


> Thanks for the large picture; it *really * helps! I now see that it's hanging on a fish .... hence, _fish extender _ -- makes more sense now!
> 
> Of course, at this late date, even buying one off eBay and receiving it within a week, here in Canada, would likely be impossible.
> 
> Ah well, thanks for all your help!





I just bought mine on ebay...we leave in 3 weeks, and the person making it assured me she would have it to me by then.  I couldn't believe when I searched fish extender on ebay things actually came up.  I ordered mine from gradysmommy.   A fun tote bag could work too.  This is my 11th DCL and our first time doing the "FE exchange".  So excited.


----------



## BealsRwe

jsolar said:


> After driving myself crazy, I saw this picture! I will be doing this same type of FE for our cruise. I'll just add more to personalize it!
> 
> Thanks for this great idea!!



Those look great...very nice!


----------



## BealsRwe

elderfam said:


> I don't have a fancy sewing machine, just a
> Singer "Simple".  I love to make them just for fun and usually give them away to Disboard familys that are on our ship.
> 
> Here are a few of my newest batch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia



Just beautiful!  My mom just passed away, and I never learned how to sew from her.  She made all of my formals for high school, dresses and fancy pillowcases for my daughter.  Now I must take a class to learn how to sew as she gifted me her sewing machines...a regular machine, and an embroidery one.  Time for me to find a pattern and try to make fun things like fish extenders to share with other DIS members on a future cruise (not enough time for me to do anything before our Aug 3, 2010 one.  

Thanks for sharing the ones you have made...I am sure anyone that gets one is very appreciative!


----------



## BealsRwe

ksloane said:


> Started with the No Sew Instructions...Couldn't get my head around what they were telling me to do (my fault, not the instructions fault)...took everything I had bought to my grandmother..she decided it was easier to sew than not...We created our Fish Extender!  So excited!  Still have to add names and a couple other little extras, but basically it is done!!!



What a great job.  Very nice!


----------



## Lokkabear

BealsRwe said:


> I just bought mine on ebay...we leave in 3 weeks, and the person making it assured me she would have it to me by then.  I couldn't believe when I searched fish extender on ebay things actually came up.  I ordered mine from gradysmommy.   A fun tote bag could work too.  This is my 11th DCL and our first time doing the "FE exchange".  So excited.



I just ordered our FE and pillow cases from Gradysmommy! I can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## Candy Apple

Where can you buy Disney themed fabric?


----------



## carmie3377

Candy Apple said:


> Where can you buy Disney themed fabric?



Hobby Lobby, Hancocks, Joanns


----------



## elderfam

I get the bulk of my Disney fabric at Walmart.  I would also check e-bay and Joann fabrics.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Candy Apple

carmie3377 said:


> Hobby Lobby, Hancocks, Joanns


 


elderfam said:


> I get the bulk of my Disney fabric at Walmart. I would also check e-bay and Joann fabrics.
> Hope this helps!


 
I tried Joanns today.  Nothing.  I'll have to take a look at the other places.  Thanks.  I wish someone would sell a pattern.


----------



## carmie3377

elderfam said:


> I get the bulk of my Disney fabric at Walmart.  I would also check e-bay and Joann fabrics.
> Hope this helps!



Our Walmarts no longer sell fabric. I don't like Walmart but now that they don't sell it, Hobby Lobby is my only choice here and their selection of Disney is very limited.  I have to drive 30 minutes to go to Joanns or Hancocks.


----------



## elderfam

elderfam said:


> Home made using Iron on transfer paper that prints on our home ink jet printer.
> You need 1/4 yard of fabric, iron interfacing, wide double fold bias tape, and a 3/8" dowel 8" long.
> 
> Pockets are 11" X 5 1/2"
> Back is 32" X 8"
> 
> 
> Cut out backing and pockets then iron on interfacing.
> Sew bias tape on top of pocket
> pleat once on each side and pin bottom of pocket so that it is 8" wide.
> baste, then pin bias tape on bottom and sew on
> Pin pockets on backing and sew bottom of pocket to backing
> Pin and baste around entire outside of project.
> Pin then sew bias tape around outside edge of whole fish extender
> fold top over leaving room for you dowel at top and sew along the inside of bias tape down each side to secure.
> 
> I am not a professional!  These are just my notes on how I made mine.  Good luck!
> 
> Kudos to CQUICK for passing on the instructions to me! This is such a fun project!





bookite said:


> whew! only took me a wk but i've finally read all 77 pages of this thread! it only took to pg 75 to finally find someone from our mar 20 2011 cruise, lol! hi toescat!
> 
> i am helping coordinate our FE exchg and this thread has been so valuable, i've kept lots of "notes" lol! i may have to give every night of the cruise tho b/c even at 8 mos, 2 wks and ? days away (from toescat's ticker, lol!) i'm already shopping and keep coming up w/ more ideas that i "have" to do, lol!
> 
> so some q's about my personal FE...
> i have been shopping to find fabric and just want to clarify what kind is best for durability. i can get flannel or cotton in the print i want but flannel wasn't on sale so didn't get either til i knew what was best.
> 
> for those that look "typical" i'm getting that i need something to make the pockets stiffer (can't think of what it's called) is there a variety of options for levels of rigidity? if so do i want the stiffest one?
> 
> also for the main part do i put this same stuff on the back of the fabric? i saw one poster mentioned putting batting between the layers. what has worked best for those of you who are experienced FE makers?
> 
> 
> 
> tia!!



Bookite,

I have had a lot of success using Iron on Interfacing.  I buy it by the yard at Walmart or any local fabric store.  Super easy to use! Cut it just a tad bit smaller than your pocket, iron it on the back side of your fabric and your done!  My first FE is still the one I use and it has held up great!

Hope this helps,
Cynthia


----------



## LWQuestie

I just finished making my FE, using the No-Sew instructions.  I was challenged by the instructions, almost gave up, but persevered and I am so pleased with the result!




...


----------



## living20057

I finally finished making my FE, thanks to post #27. This was my first sewing project. I already know when I make the next for our cruise, what I would do differently. One of my problems was that I don't figure out how to pleat until 2nd out 4th pocket, but that's okay I tried my best. I will post a picture.


----------



## CruisinEars

BealsRwe said:


> Just beautiful!  My mom just passed away, and I never learned how to sew from her.  She made all of my formals for high school, dresses and fancy pillowcases for my daughter.  Now I must take a class to learn how to sew as she gifted me her sewing machines...a regular machine, and an embroidery one.  Time for me to find a pattern and try to make fun things like fish extenders to share with other DIS members on a future cruise (not enough time for me to do anything before our Aug 3, 2010 one.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the ones you have made...I am sure anyone that gets one is very appreciative!



I am very sorry for the loss of your mom. It was nice of her to leave her machines for you. I do have a suggestion. Check out the family forum and the disboutiquer thread. They will have you itching to sew and use the embroidery machine. Also check out youcanmakethis.com for patterns and sewing instruction short videos. It can become addicting too.


----------



## P.Leilani

100acrewooddoc said:


> the ice cream cones were invitations the girls received for a meet and great ice cream social for girls their ages.  It was a cute idea to make them as magnets and put them on the doors of the girls invited.


 Love the idea of an Ice cream social for the kids, can you share a few details about it.
When was it during the curise
Where
Was it a pre planned like the adult meets


thanks, sound like fun and would love to do one with my ship mates and FE group


----------



## jenvin

The last time I did any sewing was in grade 9 in home ec class - LOL!

I would have loved to make our own!  I ended up buying one on ebay, it's not a custom made one, just a mickey wall hanger organizer, but it was $8 USD and FREE shipping anywhere!  So I got it shipped to Canada for free (we're in Vancouver, BC)!  I'll see if I can iron on or sew on our names to personalize it a bit.

I have a question about the pictures of people's room doors - do you bring your own decorations?  Are they all magnetic?  And - one picture had a whiteboard on it - did they put that up?

My packing list is getting longer!

Jen


----------



## BealsRwe

CruisinEars said:


> I am very sorry for the loss of your mom. It was nice of her to leave her machines for you. I do have a suggestion. Check out the family forum and the disboutiquer thread. They will have you itching to sew and use the embroidery machine. Also check out youcanmakethis.com for patterns and sewing instruction short videos. It can become addicting too.



Thanks so much for your comments.  I am hoping to get Dad through his battle with Lymphoma with great health on the other side so I can take the time to clean our my craft room (lovingly called the crap room by DH), and get the machines her to start playing.


----------



## BealsRwe

jenvin said:


> The last time I did any sewing was in grade 9 in home ec class - LOL!
> 
> I would have loved to make our own!  I ended up buying one on ebay, it's not a custom made one, just a mickey wall hanger organizer, but it was $8 USD and FREE shipping anywhere!  So I got it shipped to Canada for free (we're in Vancouver, BC)!  I'll see if I can iron on or sew on our names to personalize it a bit.
> 
> I have a question about the pictures of people's room doors - do you bring your own decorations?  Are they all magnetic?  And - one picture had a whiteboard on it - did they put that up?
> 
> My packing list is getting longer!
> 
> Jen



We add magnets to everything...magnets, whiteboard, even foam holiday decorations on our December 2009 cruise.  If you forget magnets Guest Services can help with some.  Magnets won't cause damange to the doors.  Have fun...it's addicting!  We love to decorate our door!


----------



## huey578

Getting ready to make my fish extender. What is a good length?  Is there an avereage lenght? I don't want it touching all the way to floor. TIA


----------



## living20057

This thread helped me make my fish extender. It's not prefect but it did the job.


----------



## adventure_woman

I'm so lucky - my mom sews and she is going to make us one!  She has made a LOT of them...so now the problem is figuring out what fabric/patches/etc. that I want (and my family wants!!).  I'm halfway tempted to bring several....so that way I don't have to eliminate options!


----------



## hollybearsmom

elderfam said:


> I don't have a fancy sewing machine, just a
> Singer "Simple".  I love to make them just for fun and usually give them away to Disboard familys that are on our ship.
> 
> Here are a few of my newest batch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia



these are super!  and I can't blieve you give them away, how very thoughtful


----------



## figmentnnemo

Blanche_Neige said:


> I got mine from ETSY seller Stitches N' Bows
> 
> She custom makes them to your liking; colors, embroidery right down to the trim.  She is truely awesome.



I just ordered mine! I can't wait to see it when it comes!


----------



## belle'ssister

figmentnnemo said:


> I just ordered mine! I can't wait to see it when it comes!



Can you tell me what ETSY stands for. I'm looking to buy an FE for our March cruise. I am so not crafty, just want to buy one.


----------



## ClubDis

ETSY is a website. You can also find them on ebay.


----------



## 1st Cruise

I got onto our FE list late and just put up a small bag for my DD.  Me and my DW were surprised at some of the FE's that we say while delivering gifts.  I can't wait to order one for our next cruise.


----------



## ColoradoDisneyFreaks

1st Cruise said:


> I got onto our FE list late and just put up a small bag for my DD.  Me and my DW were surprised at some of the FE's that we say while delivering gifts.  I can't wait to order one for our next cruise.



Gradysmommy on ebay, she totally rocked!  Hope DD liked the pillowcase, when I took ours down to Guest Services to get it signed, (I was a little late, didn't get down there until the last Wednesday I think!) the lady said she'd seen a lot of them this cruise and wondered where I bought them, I had to laugh and blush when I got to tell her that I made them for our FE group!


----------



## verygfy

Just wanted to share my FE, I ordered it from stitchesnbows on Etsy.  She customized everything for me and was super fast in her responses.  Price was very reasonable especially for the amazing quality.


----------



## belle'ssister

verygfy said:


> Just wanted to share my FE, I ordered it from stitchesnbows on Etsy.  She customized everything for me and was super fast in her responses.  Price was very reasonable especially for the amazing quality.



Your FE looks great! I'm going to check out the website. Thanks.


----------



## Hedy

This is a silly question, but has anyone ever come across a fish extender that was too small?


----------



## jgura

Hedy said:


> This is a silly question, but has anyone ever come across a fish extender that was too small?



That is a great question.  I have one similar to the above picture.  I would like the pockets to be a couple inches deeper.  Or have the pocket shared by DH & DW several inches deeper.  A lot of the gifts hang out.  And things do get swiped.  You never know if you were forgotten or thieved.   

I just measured my FE pockets, they are 5 1/4" deep,  I think 6 1/2" would be better.


----------



## mannpeg729

how wide can the fe hanger be? i'm working on mine right now for our first cruise but its looking a little wider than most of the ones pictured... i'm guessing it will end up 24". is that too wide?


----------



## SILLYANDI

mannpeg729 said:


> how wide can the fe hanger be? i'm working on mine right now for our first cruise but its looking a little wider than most of the ones pictured... i'm guessing it will end up 24". is that too wide?



About 9 inches max- that is the measurement of the "wall" that the Fish hook is attached to. If it is 24 inches it will get caught on people's arms as they walk by or in your door everytime you open and close it.

I also measured from fish hook to the ground and it is 47 inches long..


----------



## ibouncetoo

mannpeg729 said:


> how wide can the fe hanger be? i'm working on mine right now for our first cruise but its looking a little wider than most of the ones pictured... i'm guessing it will end up 24". is that too wide?


 

Way too wide.  About 9 inches for the dowl (plus a filial on the end), about 8 1/2 for the fabric.  If you used a bag/tote kind it could be wider as it would sort of drape from the fish.

The fish is on a narrow/angled wall that sets back your door from the hallway wall.

.


----------



## mannpeg729

back to the drwing board!!!!! better to learn now than on board!  thanks again!


----------



## miatamel

Okay, now I have what may be a silly question. I've seen 2, 4 and up pockets.  Could you not have something that was just one long deep pocket?  I see the advantages of pockets if there were seperate gifts for the children or something, but was thinking ONE deep long thingie would be more practical so stuff would fit, not hang out, not beg to be stolen, etc.

Or a I missing a flaw in my thinking?


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

miatamel said:


> Okay, now I have what may be a silly question. I've seen 2, 4 and up pockets.  Could you not have something that was just one long deep pocket?  I see the advantages of pockets if there were seperate gifts for the children or something, but was thinking ONE deep long thingie would be more practical so stuff would fit, not hang out, not beg to be stolen, etc.
> 
> Or a I missing a flaw in my thinking?



That's a good thought! You might want to have a gusset or elastic around the top so you can easily get items in or out.


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

Here are a few more home made examples.


----------



## wld4mky

They are all very cute!


----------



## ClubDis

mannpeg729 said:


> back to the drwing board!!!!! better to learn now than on board!  thanks again!



There were 2 diff sets of instructions posted in this thread. I copied them down for when I go to make mine, but I didn't copy down who posted them (so thank you to the ladies who typed these up for us). Here they are.

-VERSION 1- (Photo posted had 4 pockets)

You need 1/4 yard of fabric, iron interfacing, wide double fold bias tape, and a 3/8" dowel 8.5" long.

Pockets are 11" X 5 1/2"
Back is 32" X 8"

Cut out backing and pockets then iron on interfacing.
Sew bias tape on top of pocket
pleat once on each side and pin bottom of pocket so that it is 8" wide.
baste, then pin bias tape on bottom and sew on
Pin pockets on backing and sew bottom of pocket to backing
Pin and baste around entire outside of project. 
Pin then sew bias tape around outside edge of whole fish extender
fold top over leaving room for you dowel at top and sew along the inside of bias tape down each side to secure.


-VERSION 2- (Photo had 3 pockets)

Supplies:
2 yards of fabric (two colors  one yard each)
Double fold bias tape
Dowell Rod
Iron-On Patches
1 Package of Iron-On Interfacing
1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew Ultra Hold 7/8 in. hem
1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew 1 Yard
Various Colors of Ribbon

1. Cut fabric to be used as the body of the FE to be 8 in. wide by 58 in. in length. When folded the FE will be 29 in. in length.
2. Cut fabric for the three pockets, cut each pocket 11 in. wide by 12 in. in length. When folded each pocked will be 6 in. in length.
3. On the inside of the FE body piece and each pocket iron on the interfacing. Once cooled completely I ironed on the sheet of Heat-n-Bond cut 8 in. by 29 in. to the inside of the body of the FE.
4. On each of the 3 folded pockets I made pleats so that the pockets were 2 in.-pleat-4 in.-pleat 2 in. To secure the pleats I used the Heat-n-Bond Ultrahold hem. This was done on the cut side so that the top edge would be folded and clean.
5. Next I used the heat-n-bond hem to add 8 in. strips of the double fold bias tape to the bottom of each pocket.
6. Next I lined up the pockets on the body of the FE starting 8 in. from the top and then about 1 in. apart. I market the spots with a pencil and secured the bottom and sides of the pockets using the heat-n-bond hem.
7. Once all cooled. I used the double fold bias tape for the perimeter of the body of the FE which again was secured using the iron on hem.
8. Once cooled I ironed on the patches to each of the pockets.
9. I then folded down the top of the FE about 2 inches and secured to the back of the FE by the iron-on hem creating a little opening to insert the dowel rod.
10. Using the multicolored ribbon I made it long enough so that the FE would hang approximately 7-8 in. from a hanger.
11. For our names I bough iron-on computer paper and printed the names on the computer. Then I cut and surrounded the paper with double fold bias tape attached using the iron-on hem. Finally I ironed on the name piece.


----------



## preedymtnwest

Thank you, EVERYONE, on this thread!  I got many ideas, and ended up mostly using Disgirl83's no-sew instructions (the second set above).  It's our second cruise, but first time FE-ing, so I had to make one.  Here it is.  [I still need to add the dowel at the top but too excited to share it.]


----------



## belle'ssister

That looks GREAT! I don't sew and am not a bit "crafty" so I'll buying mine for our March cruise.


----------



## preedymtnwest

This was the "no-sew" one (the Heat Bond works great!!), but I owe it all to my Cricut!  

As long as you have a receptacle for the goodies, I don't think it matters!


----------



## BealsRwe

Great job!


----------



## ibouncetoo

The FISH on the Dream:


----------



## Disgirl83

preedymtnwest said:


> Thank you, EVERYONE, on this thread!  I got many ideas, and ended up mostly using Disgirl83's no-sew instructions (the second set above).  It's our second cruise, but first time FE-ing, so I had to make one.  Here it is.  [I still need to add the dowel at the top but too excited to share it.]



It looks great! I was away from the cruise boards for awhile, but since booking the Fantasy for 2012 I've back again! 

I'm so glad my attempt has helped out for those that don't sew (or aren't great at it). We use ours just as a wall decoration in a spare bedroom right now, but I'm sure I'll be having to use my own directions to make a new one for the next cruise since our family of two is expanding. We have a little girl due in just 25 days!


----------



## preedymtnwest

Disgirl83 said:


> It looks great! I was away from the cruise boards for awhile, but since booking the Fantasy for 2012 I've back again!
> 
> I'm so glad my attempt has helped out for those that don't sew (or aren't great at it). We use ours just as a wall decoration in a spare bedroom right now, but I'm sure I'll be having to use my own directions to make a new one for the next cruise since our family of two is expanding. We have a little girl due in just 25 days!



I CAN sew if I HAVE to, but I think this was so much easier and cleaner looking in the long run - thank you again for posting!

And congrats on the family addition!!  WOO HOO!!  Welcome, Disney Princess!!!


----------



## Karen from VA

ibouncetoo said:


> The FISH on the Dream:



I did a search on this thread and didn't find any specifics so I am posting a request for folks to explain how they afix their fish extender to the fish to deter it from getting stolen?  How are zip ties used?  What other things have people done to secure their fish extender?  Should I bring a back up in case mine disappears?  Better to get an extra one then have mine disappear and ruin the FE exchange fun or is that too paranoid.  I like to plan for the worst and hope for the best.  The approach has served me well these many years.  

We are booked on the Dream in the spring and I have ordered a fish extender from Gradysmommy on ebay.  Do the Dream fish look materially different than the ones on the Magic and Wonder that would warrant a different strategy?  I am getting our personalized door decorations ready but I after reading some postings I want to do what I can to make it difficult or deter the thieves and pranksters from taking the FE, the magnets or any gifts left for us.

How can you tell if someone removed something from the fish extender?  Are their any best practices I can suggest to our group like implementing a schedule for deliveries so we can be sure that the gifts will be picked up soon after they are delivered? 

Thanks in advance for sharing your experiences.

Karen


----------



## PizzieDuster

ColoradoDisneyFreaks said:


> Gradysmommy on ebay, she totally rocked!  Hope DD liked the pillowcase, when I took ours down to Guest Services to get it signed, (I was a little late, didn't get down there until the last Wednesday I think!) the lady said she'd seen a lot of them this cruise and wondered where I bought them, I had to laugh and blush when I got to tell her that I made them for our FE group!



I ordered from Gradysmommy on Ebay too!  LOVE IT!!  It's been hanging on my oven for 1 month already so I can answer questions about "what is that?"  
I put treats in it for my DD12 (lip gloss, etc) just to get her excited!  She puts Halloween candy in my pocket    Thank you  Gradysmommy!!!!!  We are enjoying it!

Now I am so excited to see all the different FE on our cruise!   They all look great!


----------



## ranidayz

looks like the fish extenders will be accompanying us all on our cruises:









101DalmFan said:


> Okay, dumb newbie question here. Please bear with me
> 
> I've looked and looked on these boards, and I'm still unsure as to what a "fish extender" is. My girlfriend Lori and I have signed up late for this cruise (we don't have a stateroom # yet -- argh), but we have submitted our names to be on the roster -- and I'm not sure if we now require a "fish extender". That's fine ... if everyone else has one we want one too   ... but help!
> 
> How do I get one/make one/buy one............and...........where do I put it? Ack!
> 
> I know, I know .... newbies!
> 
> Lenore


----------



## KLS Georgia

We were on the Disney Magic this summer - I think the fish hooks outside the doors are the same on all the ships so any advice you find should apply to all.  
I don't believe we had any fish extender thefts on our sailing but we did experience gift thefts.    As for the fish extender themselves, personalized FEs are less likely to be taken (Same for personalized magnets).  To deter theft, get a large zip tie and loop it through either the material where the dowel is (if your zip tie is long enough) or you just loop the zip tie through the cord you have the fish extender hanging from or the dowel, and pull it tight.  Of course, if someone wants to take the time to go get something to cut the tie they can, but using the zip tie will deter someone from making a quick grab of the FE.  
As for the FE gifts, I don't have any suggestions.  A good time to deliver them is late afternoon while folks are getting ready for dinner so the gifts are received before dinner.  Anytime after that leaves a very large window of time.  It would be the older kids that take these and they roam the ship from dinner time until midnight or after.  Setting up a set time may work, but on one evening I ran into someone who told me they had just made their delivery and it was partially gone by the time we got back to our room. 





Karen from VA said:


> I did a search on this thread and didn't find any specifics so I am posting a request for folks to explain how they afix their fish extender to the fish to deter it from getting stolen?  How are zip ties used?  What other things have people done to secure their fish extender?  Should I bring a back up in case mine disappears?  Better to get an extra one then have mine disappear and ruin the FE exchange fun or is that too paranoid.  I like to plan for the worst and hope for the best.  The approach has served me well these many years.
> 
> We are booked on the Dream in the spring and I have ordered a fish extender from Gradysmommy on ebay.  Do the Dream fish look materially different than the ones on the Magic and Wonder that would warrant a different strategy?  I am getting our personalized door decorations ready but I after reading some postings I want to do what I can to make it difficult or deter the thieves and pranksters from taking the FE, the magnets or any gifts left for us.
> 
> How can you tell if someone removed something from the fish extender?  Are their any best practices I can suggest to our group like implementing a schedule for deliveries so we can be sure that the gifts will be picked up soon after they are delivered?
> 
> Thanks in advance for sharing your experiences.
> 
> Karen


----------



## Hedy

I'm thinking I may pack an extra piece of ribbon to tie my Xms-stocking-turned-FE to the fish.  (and then zip tie the ribbon to the fish).


----------



## *love*2*shop

Anyone here Open to making my family one of these for our cruise in Feb 2011? 
I am not looking to spend a fortune though , sorry.... message me direct of needed...THANKS


----------



## tjbaggott

ibouncetoo said:


> The FISH on the Dream:




So does this mean the door numbers are below the fish now and NOT on the door itself like on the Wonder and Magic?  Will there be a place on the door to put the Wonderful Mouse ears we all like to put on?  And if the stateroom numbers are now below the fish, everyone will have to make sure the FE hangs low enough so as to not cover up that number.


----------



## carmie3377

I had an FE from my last cruise but I had the phrase "Cruising the Magic with Mickey" on it so I had to make a new one.  Unfortunately, my neighbor I borrowed the sewing machine from moved so I had to hand sew this one. Took me hours but I'm glad I did.  It all started with this cute Toy Story Fabric I found.  The pattern was a bit bigger than it had looked online, but it still worked great for us.

Then, I wanted to a cute saying on top.  I started thinking of some of the popular quotes from Toy Story and of course "To Infinity and Beyond" came to mind.  So, I had it "To Panama and Beyond"  I thought it fit great, we're going through the Panama Canal but not stopping so we are going beyond!

DD came up with a great idea for the rod to hold the FE - what about Slinky Dog?  Of course, that would be great.  So I bought some party favor Slinky Dogs, a dowel rod, and some floral wire to come up with the Slinky Dog Holder.  DH helped and we are so pleased with how it turned out.  After it was finished, I wish I would have looked for a clear rod so it wouldn't be seen as much, but that's okay.

Now we needed something to hold and tie around the fish - a Barrel of Monkeys!  "Buzz, the monkeys aren't working, we're formulating another plan!" now keeps popping in my head.  Anyway, the other night at 10:30 we are off to Target to find a Barrel of Monkeys and we did!  Again, we incorporated DH's help and it worked great.  The real tie is fishing line and the Monkeys are tied on.  Up close you can see the fishing line but not from just a bit of distance.  

The lettering is done with my Cricut (upset my spacing is off on the lines of my title ) and Buzz at the bottom is a sticker.

So here is our finished FE and close up of Slinky and the Monkeys:


----------



## Momfong

carmie3377 said:


> I had an FE from my last cruise but I had the phrase "Cruising the Magic with Mickey" on it so I had to make a new one.  Unfortunately, my neighbor I borrowed the sewing machine from moved so I had to hand sew this one. Took me hours but I'm glad I did.  It all started with this cute Toy Story Fabric I found.  The pattern was a bit bigger than it had looked online, but it still worked great for us.
> 
> Then, I wanted to a cute saying on top.  I started thinking of some of the popular quotes from Toy Story and of course "To Infinity and Beyond" came to mind.  So, I had it "To Panama and Beyond"  I thought it fit great, we're going through the Panama Canal but not stopping so we are going beyond!
> 
> DD came up with a great idea for the rod to hold the FE - what about Slinky Dog?  Of course, that would be great.  So I bought some party favor Slinky Dogs, a dowel rod, and some floral wire to come up with the Slinky Dog Holder.  DH helped and we are so pleased with how it turned out.  After it was finished, I wish I would have looked for a clear rod so it wouldn't be seen as much, but that's okay.
> 
> Now we needed something to hold and tie around the fish - a Barrel of Monkeys!  "Buzz, the monkeys aren't working, we're formulating another plan!" now keeps popping in my head.  Anyway, the other night at 10:30 we are off to Target to find a Barrel of Monkeys and we did!  Again, we incorporated DH's help and it worked great.  The real tie is fishing line and the Monkeys are tied on.  Up close you can see the fishing line but not from just a bit of distance.
> 
> The lettering is done with my Cricut (upset my spacing is off on the lines of my title ) and Buzz at the bottom is a sticker.
> 
> So here is our finished FE and close up of Slinky and the Monkeys:



WHAT A GREAT FE!!!!!  So creative.  Have fun on your cruise.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iheartdisney2

love the fish extender!


----------



## maria-fan-22

tjbaggott said:


> So does this mean the door numbers are below the fish now and NOT on the door itself like on the Wonder and Magic?  Will there be a place on the door to put the Wonderful Mouse ears we all like to put on?  And if the stateroom numbers are now below the fish, everyone will have to make sure the FE hangs low enough so as to not cover up that number.



I just saw a pic. The numbers are on both!  The ones on the door are still circular as well. I had the same thought!  Ohh and one more thing. There are three diferent "fish" designs. One is a fish, one is a starfish, ans one is a seahorse. So what are FE's going to be called now!!!


----------



## croppincolburn

Very clever Toy Story FE!


----------



## ClubDis

I really need to get busy on my FE. I can't decide what designs to use on the pockets though.


----------



## *love*2*shop

Bueller...Bueller.......Still looking for someone to Make me a FE 
need it for feb 16 2011 just need 2 pockets......


----------



## andrea1978

There are several for sale on etsy.com. Just type in "Disney fish extender."


----------



## PizzieDuster

*love*2*shop said:


> Bueller...Bueller.......Still looking for someone to Make me a FE
> need it for feb 16 2011 just need 2 pockets......



Go to ebay....I found mine there and I love it!   Obviously, type in Disney Cruise Line Fish Extender.   

I got mine from Gradysmommy and she was lovely to work with and I am so excited and pleased with what she did for me.  The price was so reasonable!  I think she could charge more!   

I'm not good at crafting...  I love these boards because I found someone to make my Fish Exchanger and someone to make my magnets and ordered my FE gifts from suggestions here.  

Good luck and have a fantastic cruise!


----------



## Erickson99

I recently purchased on on ebay from this woman who was very prompt in her response and it was mailed out to me in less than a week (I wanted it before Christmas)

http://shop.ebay.com/bonnysews/m.html

I got this one specifically and added a pirate hat for my DS and a Princess cone hat for my DD

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Made-Fis...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cb36fd0af#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## castlegazer

ibouncetoo said:


> The FISH on the Dream:


 
Hey girlfriend! 

On this note, I was noticing before the pics were removed that, as stated a little previously, some of the FEs are now seahorses and other creatures and none look like they are going to hold the Fish Extenders of old.  

Anyone else think this may be a problem?


----------



## LadyOfNawlins

PizzieDuster said:


> Go to ebay....I found mine there and I love it!   Obviously, type in Disney Cruise Line Fish Extender.
> 
> I got mine from Gradysmommy and she was lovely to work with and I am so excited and pleased with what she did for me.  The price was so reasonable!  I think she could charge more!
> 
> I'm not good at crafting...  I love these boards because I found someone to make my Fish Exchanger and someone to make my magnets and ordered my FE gifts from suggestions here.
> 
> Good luck and have a fantastic cruise!



Where did you order your FE gifts from?

I also agree with you about Gradysmommy.  I ordered mine from her.  When I got it, there was a small problem with it.  She had me send it back so that she could fix it for me.  She has been very easy to work with, and I love her work!


----------



## *love*2*shop

Erickson99 said:


> I recently purchased on on ebay from this woman who was very prompt in her response and it was mailed out to me in less than a week (I wanted it before Christmas)
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/bonnysews/m.html
> 
> I got this one specifically and added a pirate hat for my DS and a Princess cone hat for my DD
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Made-Fis...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cb36fd0af#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## mismal

preedymtnwest said:


> This was the "no-sew" one (the Heat Bond works great!!), but I owe it all to my Cricut!
> 
> As long as you have a receptacle for the goodies, I don't think it matters!


I see your 'owe this to my cricut'
did you cut the fabric from your mat?  I have only used paper/cardstock with my cricut.  Can you suggest the best fabric to use?  Looking for any suggestions


----------



## ibouncetoo

castlegazer said:


> Hey girlfriend!
> 
> On this note, I was noticing before the pics were removed that, as stated a little previously, some of the FEs are now seahorses and other creatures and none look like they are going to hold the Fish Extenders of old.
> 
> Anyone else think this may be a problem?


 
Hi back at 'cha! 


Well, they all have to hold an envelope (as that is the purpose of them), so perhaps the cords on our FE's may need to be changed to ribbon...that might work. 

.


----------



## jessrose18

This is my fe from the podcast cruise.  I bought $1 felt bags from Michaels, cut off the handles and my mother in law sewed them together.  I then used iron on transfers for the graphics, it worked out great and was cheap and easy!


----------



## ClubDis

I finally got my fabric to start on my FE. I have a question though. For those of you that have an embroidery machine, do you think you could help me figure out how to digitize the images I want to use? I the software I have is Palette 6 by Baby Lock/Brother and I can't for the life of me figure out how to use the damn thing. Help?


----------



## Tammyepolytinkfan

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5124/5362108420_b97c19726a_m.jpg


----------



## jessica52877

ClubDis said:


> I finally got my fabric to start on my FE. I have a question though. For those of you that have an embroidery machine, do you think you could help me figure out how to digitize the images I want to use? I the software I have is Palette 6 by Baby Lock/Brother and I can't for the life of me figure out how to use the damn thing. Help?



Wish I could help but I am clueless in the digitizing department. Have you looked around for the designs?


----------



## *love*2*shop

Tammyepolytinkfan- Are you taking ORDERS ? 




Tammyepolytinkfan said:


> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5124/5362108420_b97c19726a_m.jpg


----------



## Kap@abq

Doing a cruise in March and am starting to plan.  
1.  What kind of gifts have you given and recieved.  
2.  Is it a gift for every night?

Thanks for any help


----------



## tiggerb

Cruising on Fantasy... noticed pics of Dream and not sure if the fish are similar enough for FE to hang or the code scanner thing?  Can that scanner thing be covered by fabric?  I am new to all of this...

Also, can someone explain how and where you would attach zip ties on the FE to prevent a rare occurring or possibility of being torn off or stolen?  I have also ready where people used fish line as well to tie them into their rooms?  Like I said, new to all of this, but looking forward to it!


----------



## mellers

*love*2*shop said:


> Bueller...Bueller.......Still looking for someone to Make me a FE
> need it for feb 16 2011 just need 2 pockets......




Try this:

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...&_nkw=fish+extender&_sacat=See-All-Categories

I noticed there were a couple who made personalized FEs.


----------



## jessica52877

tiggerb said:


> Cruising on Fantasy... noticed pics of Dream and not sure if the fish are similar enough for FE to hang or the code scanner thing?  Can that scanner thing be covered by fabric?  I am new to all of this...
> 
> Also, can someone explain how and where you would attach zip ties on the FE to prevent a rare occurring or possibility of being torn off or stolen?  I have also ready where people used fish line as well to tie them into their rooms?  Like I said, new to all of this, but looking forward to it!



I have a friend that sailed on the friends and family cruise on the dream, she said that the FE would fit. Sorry, can't answer any of the other questions for you though. I have never tied mine to our room in any way.


----------



## Tammyepolytinkfan

*love*2*shop said:


> Tammyepolytinkfan- Are you taking ORDERS ?



I actually had it made from a seller on ebay graddysmommy. I bought all the pirate themed fabric and she did the design I wanted. She is excellent. I highly recommend her.


----------



## Ashansen

Tammyepolytinkfan said:


> I actually had it made from a seller on ebay graddysmommy. I bought all the pirate themed fabric and she did the design I wanted. She is excellent. I highly recommend her.



I highly recommend Gradysmommy on ebay too.  She's done FE's and pillowcases for myself and other friends in the past.  Very easy to work with and very professional quality.  If you're not a seamstress (like me), I am willing to pay for quality!  Worked great on our last cruise and getting ready to use it again!  In fact, I use it in my laundry room for little odds and ends in between cruises!

Ashley


----------



## cwdefouw

I got ours from Bonnysews on Ebay...

http://shop.ebay.com/bonnysews/m.html

She added our names and got it to me in about two weeks. I was very satisfied with both price and service.


----------



## Lexa

mellers said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...&_nkw=fish+extender&_sacat=See-All-Categories
> 
> I noticed there were a couple who made personalized FEs.



Seems seller is on her vacation till 23. If you one one of her items she is selling she hes vacation alert at the bottom.


----------



## DavidaTN

You will be able to hang your FE over the clip (there are 3 or 4 different sea creature clips on the new ships), and since the cabin number is repeated on the door, the number can be covered with your FE. 

The "code scanner" is actually the cabin number in braille (the first character is #) - so if you don't have any blind travelers in your group, that can be covered, too.

With a long zip tie you will be able to wrap around the back of the fish clip and catch the ribbon or string on your FE - pull tight and trim off the extra.

Have fun planning your FE and your cruise!




tiggerb said:


> Cruising on Fantasy... noticed pics of Dream and not sure if the fish are similar enough for FE to hang or the code scanner thing?  Can that scanner thing be covered by fabric?  I am new to all of this...
> 
> Also, can someone explain how and where you would attach zip ties on the FE to prevent a rare occurring or possibility of being torn off or stolen?  I have also read where people used fish line as well to tie them into their rooms?  Like I said, new to all of this, but looking forward to it!


----------



## ibouncetoo

Just read somewhere that on the Dream

Port cabins have the FISH
Starboard cabins have the SEAHORSE

So, I'm guessing the STARFISH might be on the middle of the ship inside cabins???? 

.


----------



## JSClemsonFan

And we are waiting to find out and brainstorming how those in concierge rooms can participate in FE.  It is gated off to the rest of the cruisers so people (from the information as of now) will not be able to deliver FE gifts to those in concierge.  If anyone hears of anything different or new on this...please advise.  Thanks!


----------



## belle'ssister

I'm about as "uncrafty" as they come....so I have a friend that will be making a Fish Extender for our March cruise.

I want to get an idea of the sizes people have used. I'll need something at the top and then three pockets. Any info you can share would be great.


----------



## mellers

belle'ssister said:


> I'm about as "uncrafty" as they come....so I have a friend that will be making a Fish Extender for our March cruise.
> 
> I want to get an idea of the sizes people have used. I'll need something at the top and then three pockets. Any info you can share would be great.



While not totally uncrafty, I'm sufficiently disabled that irons and sewing machines are not good ideas for me--for very little money (about $5) I found a child's apron on Ebay with a Cars theme that looks like it will make a perfect Fish Extender--that's what I'm going to use.


----------



## Never grow up

We too are going on our first cruise and i am excited about making my FE.


----------



## maggie blossom

Do I need to put our names on ths pockets of the FE? Or does it suffice to just have enough pockets?

 I am thinking people might want to know which pocket to put the gift for the child in but I really dont' want all our names on our door.

 Silly city-girl I geuss

Is it okay just to have blank pockets and we sort out the goodies ourselves?


----------



## AmandaRG

maggie blossom said:


> Do I need to put our names on ths pockets of the FE? Or does it suffice to just have enough pockets?
> 
> I am thinking people might want to know which pocket to put the gift for the child in but I really dont' want all our names on our door.
> 
> Silly city-girl I geuss
> 
> Is it okay just to have blank pockets and we sort out the goodies ourselves?



From what I have read elsewhere, having a non-personalized FE might make it a little more likely to walk off.


----------



## Shelebeen

maggie blossom said:


> Do I need to put our names on ths pockets of the FE? Or does it suffice to just have enough pockets?
> 
> I am thinking people might want to know which pocket to put the gift for the child in but I really dont' want all our names on our door.
> 
> Silly city-girl I geuss
> 
> Is it okay just to have blank pockets and we sort out the goodies ourselves?



Of course you can go with a blank one.. many of our gifts had the person's name on the little bag or whatever....


----------



## twokings

What kind of gifts to people usually give?


----------



## belle'ssister

This will be my first FE exchange, but I've seen others talk about what they gave out and received.

Homemade CD
Candy and gum
Book marks
Hightlighter pens for the Navigator - smart idea
Magnets
Glo sticks
Stickers
Individual Rum etc.
Post its
hand gel
lip balm
hand wipes
too name a few.


----------



## rainstar

We are leaving in a few days but i don't think i will be needing one of these for our cruise in a week... this is my first time cruising.. sounds fun though! i don't see why i would be getting anything... lol
i am signed up on the "meet board" but haven't heard anything since..


----------



## MikellaCinderella

living20057 said:


> This thread helped me make my fish extender. It's not prefect but it did the job.



Wow!!  While browsing through this discussion thread, I came across your post with the photo showing the stateroom #6547!  That number rang a bell in my head, so I went back through my Disney cruising history and figured out that we were in 6547 on our very FIRST Disney cruise on 08/31/02.  7 nights on the Disney Magic!  It's strange how a number can bring back so many great memories!  lol!


----------



## twokings

belle'ssister said:


> This will be my first FE exchange, but I've seen others talk about what they gave out and received.
> 
> Homemade CD
> Candy and gum
> Book marks
> Hightlighter pens for the Navigator - smart idea
> Magnets
> Glo sticks
> Stickers
> Individual Rum etc.
> Post its
> hand gel
> lip balm
> hand wipes
> too name a few.



Thank you


----------



## Trena

rainstar said:


> We are leaving in a few days but i don't think i will be needing one of these for our cruise in a week... this is my first time cruising.. sounds fun though! i don't see why i would be getting anything... lol
> i am signed up on the "meet board" but haven't heard anything since..



You have to sign up to participate in the gift exchange in order to receive the gifts that are placed in the Fish Extenders.  It might be too late to sign up as people usually spend a long time getting little gifts ready.   Something to think about for your next Disney Cruise, though.  Have a fun time!  Stay warm.


----------



## ClubDis

Here's mine so far. We ran out of embroidery bobbin thread so I have to make the rest as patches. Captain Mickey goes on the blue pocket and Sailor Minnie on the red. Then at the bottom I'm going to embroider our voyages. The top says "Setting sail on a Wonderful Magical Fantastic Dream"


----------



## tiggerb

ClubDis said:


> Here's mine so far. We ran out of embroidery bobbin thread so I have to make the rest as patches. Captain Mickey goes on the blue pocket and Sailor Minnie on the red. Then at the bottom I'm going to embroider our voyages. The top says "Setting sail on a Wonderful Magical Fantastic Dream"



I like how your pockets look a bit deeper... can you tell me the size you made them?  Then things may not fall or tip out if it is something w/ a bit of weight to it.  Thanks!


----------



## Maryh8156

ClubDis said:


> Here's mine so far. We ran out of embroidery bobbin thread so I have to make the rest as patches. Captain Mickey goes on the blue pocket and Sailor Minnie on the red. Then at the bottom I'm going to embroider our voyages. The top says "Setting sail on a Wonderful Magical Fantastic Dream"



There are some crafty folks out there and i am NOT one of them.  I plan on having someone make ours!  LOVE looking at the pics for ideas though!  )


----------



## Mickeygolf

I wish someone would do an instructional Youtube video especially of the no sew type.  I'm doing this with my daugter as a fun dad/daughter project and I have no idea what double fold bias tape, iron on interlacing, or what heat and bond no sew hem is 

But she's bound and determine we make this baby ourselves so I'm willing to give it the old college try.  It may cost me $100 to make it, but we'll get it done eventually.  I have to admit you guys have given me plenty of inspiration with your wonderful designs.  Thanks for that!!!


----------



## tiggerb

Mickeygolf said:


> I wish someone would do an instructional Youtube video especially of the no sew type.  I'm doing this with my daugter as a fun dad/daughter project and I have no idea what double fold bias tape, iron on interlacing, or what heat and bond no sew hem is
> 
> But she's bound and determine we make this baby ourselves so I'm willing to give it the old college try.  It may cost me $100 to make it, but we'll get it done eventually.  I have to admit you guys have given me plenty of inspiration with your wonderful designs.  Thanks for that!!!



I give you credit... I have not a clue either!    I emailed gradysmom on ebay last week or so and haven't a word back yet ...


----------



## OlivesMom

tiggerb said:


> I give you credit... I have not a clue either!    I emailed gradysmom on ebay last week or so and haven't a word back yet ...



There are some great designs on etsy.com as well. I liked those better than the eBay options.


----------



## PizzieDuster

tiggerb said:


> I give you credit... I have not a clue either!    I emailed gradysmom on ebay last week or so and haven't a word back yet ...



She will get to you....she was so easy to work with and got my extender to me in plenty of time.  Just a doll....

I even had someone here make my magnets for me and I was soooooo happy with them too!


----------



## ClubDis

tiggerb said:


> I like how your pockets look a bit deeper... can you tell me the size you made them?  Then things may not fall or tip out if it is something w/ a bit of weight to it.  Thanks!


They are 8" instead of the usual 5.5-6".



Maryh8156 said:


> There are some crafty folks out there and i am NOT one of them.  I plan on having someone make ours!  LOVE looking at the pics for ideas though!  )


It was really easy to do. Other than the embroidery, it took a whole 30 minutes to make.


----------



## "Cinder" Ella's Mom

OlivesMom said:


> There are some great designs on etsy.com as well. I liked those better than the eBay options.



I just paid $40.00 for a super-cute one on etsy.com.  I just don't have the time or the skills to make one...plus, if I did the no-sew one I am sure the pockets would all fall off!  This is best left to the professionals!!!!


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

Love the ideas.  Has anyone ever used a tote bag as FE extender?


----------



## Maryh8156

tiggerb said:


> I give you credit... I have not a clue either!    I emailed gradysmom on ebay last week or so and haven't a word back yet ...



I've emailed gradysmom on ebay twice and haven't heard a thing back either!  Maybe she doesn't respond until you actually pay for the item?!?   

I have some questions before handing over the $ though!


----------



## jeanigor

Maryh8156 said:


> I've emailed gradysmom on ebay twice and haven't heard a thing back either!  Maybe she doesn't respond until you actually pay for the item?!?
> 
> I have some questions before handing over the $ though!



Is she on the inaugural sailing of the Dream?


----------



## jessrose18

Lauralooneyfordisney said:


> Love the ideas.  Has anyone ever used a tote bag as FE extender?



I used several tote bags sewn end to end...but i also saw people with one tote bag as a fe...you can really use whatever you like, it's fun seeing different things...


----------



## LuvtheEars

Maryh8156 said:


> I've emailed gradysmom on ebay twice and haven't heard a thing back either!  Maybe she doesn't respond until you actually pay for the item?!?
> 
> I have some questions before handing over the $ though!



I'm sorry!  I just returned from a cruise on the Magic - Jan 15 - 22, and have not gotten caught up with all the emails yet!  Please try again!  I will get up with you.  



jeanigor said:


> Is she on the inaugural sailing of the Dream?



I wish!!!  I saw the Dream when we drove into Cape Canaveral for our Magic cruise.  I wanted to get some close up pictures, but she left while we were at dinner.  I did book a cruise on her for Aug.  but might move it to Sept.


----------



## uncw89

LuvtheEars said:


> I'm sorry!  I just returned from a cruise on the Magic - Jan 15 - 22, and have not gotten caught up with all the emails yet!  Please try again!  I will get up with you.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish!!!  I saw the Dream when we drove into Cape Canaveral for our Magic cruise.  I wanted to get some close up pictures, but she left while we were at dinner.  I did book a cruise on her for Aug.  but might move it to Sept.



Which Aug cruise? I'm on the Aug.16 one...come join our thread, if you are on it! You would recognize my FE!!!!


----------



## LuvtheEars

uncw89 said:


> Which Aug cruise? I'm on the Aug.16 one...come join our thread, if you are on it! You would recognize my FE!!!!



I'm currently booked on the Aug. 28 cruise.  I looked at the meets thread, but didn't want to join until I know I'll be on that cruise.  

I bet your FE is pretty nice !!!


----------



## tiggerb

Ah, ha!  Gradysmom... Your secret identity has now been revealed!    I emailed you too thru ebay, and it's good to know you do respond.  I'll give you the pass since you were having fun!    Now I know in time I will hear from you, that it wasn't just a blow-off.

Ease back into reality   ... it's all good!


----------



## ClubDis

LuvtheEars said:


> I wish!!!  I saw the Dream when we drove into Cape Canaveral for our Magic cruise.  I wanted to get some close up pictures, but she left while we were at dinner.  I did book a cruise on her for Aug.  but might move it to Sept.



Maybe we'll wind up on the same cruise. We're thinking about the Dream on Sep 11.


----------



## LuvtheEars

tiggerb said:


> Ah, ha!  Gradysmom... Your secret identity has now been revealed!    I emailed you too thru ebay, and it's good to know you do respond.  I'll give you the pass since you were having fun!    Now I know in time I will hear from you, that it wasn't just a blow-off.
> 
> Ease back into reality   ... it's all good!



Reality is really hard to adjust to this time!  It should be a crime making people go from 80 degree temps back to freezing!  

I really haven't been hiding!  Didn't the avatar give me away?    I was so happy to see they were using the same fish on the Dream!  Do you think the DIS had anything to do with that?  



ClubDis said:


> Maybe we'll wind up on the same cruise. We're thinking about the Dream on Sep 11.



That is the one we are looking at!  Hope to see you on the meets thread if we end up there.


----------



## jetskigrl

LuvtheEars said:


> I'm sorry!  I just returned from a cruise on the Magic - Jan 15 - 22, and have not gotten caught up with all the emails yet!  Please try again!  I will get up with you.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish!!!  I saw the Dream when we drove into Cape Canaveral for our Magic cruise.  I wanted to get some close up pictures, but she left while we were at dinner.  I did book a cruise on her for Aug.  but might move it to Sept.



===Waving====   Hey Tiffany,
You are working on my FE for me right now     I can't wait to receive it!!


----------



## tiggerb

LuvtheEars said:


> Reality is really hard to adjust to this time!  It should be a crime making people go from 80 degree temps back to freezing!
> 
> I really haven't been hiding!  Didn't the avatar give me away?    I was so happy to see they were using the same fish on the Dream!  Do you think the DIS had anything to do with that?
> 
> 
> 
> I know you have had colder than usual temps in NC, but freezing was last week w/ -17+ or more w/out the windchill factored in and still having to go teach.  School rarely closes even on those type of days here!  My DS plays hockey OUTDOORS only (5th grader... even HS kids) because that is all our association has... they still practiced last Thurs & Fri. w/ very severe temps and windchills...
> 
> As for your pic and such... newer to the boards and the whole FE, so, I wouldn't have known dittley


----------



## Rogue1230

JennandJaryd said:


> I ordered enough supplies to make 144 gift bags just in case the list gets longer before our cruise.  We are still 6 months out...
> 
> I will definitely be shipping this stuff to the ship.  I need both suitcases and one of my son's allowances just to cart my wardrobe there...



You can ship things to the ship????


----------



## RRL38

LuvtheEars said:


> I'm sorry!  I just returned from a cruise on the Magic - Jan 15 - 22, and have not gotten caught up with all the emails yet!  Please try again!  I will get up with you.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought an FE from you on Ebay on Sunday.  I'll be very excited to use it on my March cruise.


----------



## DizDragonfly

LuvtheEars said:


> I was so happy to see they were using the same fish on the Dream!  Do you think the DIS had anything to do with that?



Do the FEs still fit in the space available on the Dream?  I wasn't sure if that space was going to be narrower, so I've been holding off on making mine.


----------



## uncw89

LuvtheEars said:


> I'm currently booked on the Aug. 28 cruise.  I looked at the meets thread, but didn't want to join until I know I'll be on that cruise.
> 
> I bet your FE is pretty nice !!!



It is!!!!! It worked out good on my last cruise! I hope the new fish on the Dream work with it.
I have to figure out what gifts to give for my next cruise.
We have been having some really cold weather this year! I'm ready for Spring!!!


----------



## stampinot

This thread is so long. I just wanted to know how we can find out about who is participating in a fish extender on our cruise? I know this has been asked by someone already on this thread, but it is so long of a thread! I would love to do this on our cruise so any help would be great including the person whe makes these on ebay! Thanks so much


----------



## mellers

stampinot said:


> This thread is so long. I just wanted to know how we can find out about who is participating in a fish extender on our cruise? I know this has been asked by someone already on this thread, but it is so long of a thread! I would love to do this on our cruise so any help would be great including the person whe makes these on ebay! Thanks so much



My recommendation is to go to the "Disney Cruise Meets" thread and find your cruise--generally, somebody on each cruise thread keeps a list of the FE participants (I'm the "list-keeper" for my Alaska Cruise).


----------



## stampinot

Can you tell me the rules on how often to give gifts, do you give gifts for each person or just families? If you prefer and know where I can read this information I would appreciate it. Also, is there a certain way you are keeping your list in case I am the one to suggest it for our cruise? Do you just keep a list and thier room numbers and before the cruise everyone gets a copy of the rooms? Thanks for your help


----------



## Mom323

stampinot said:


> Can you tell me the rules on how often to give gifts, do you give gifts for each person or just families? If you prefer and know where I can read this information I would appreciate it. Also, is there a certain way you are keeping your list in case I am the one to suggest it for our cruise? Do you just keep a list and thier room numbers and before the cruise everyone gets a copy of the rooms? Thanks for your help



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2637598


----------



## Kellybleu

Phew! Took me awhile but I read through all 86 pages. Thanks everybody for all the great ideas.

I told my DH to-be about it and the ideas I had for making the FE and the presents and he said, "That sounds great Sweetie, but weren't you just complaining about all the stuff you have to make for the wedding?"

Silly boy, obviously this is totally different


----------



## MamaPoppins

3 cruises ago I fell in love with the FE idea and now I have gone mad.

We have less then 30 days b4 we sail and I have created 3 fish extenders just because the first one I made was so easy n fun for me!

Love It


----------



## Maryh8156

LuvtheEars said:


> I'm sorry!  I just returned from a cruise on the Magic - Jan 15 - 22, and have not gotten caught up with all the emails yet!  Please try again!  I will get up with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tiffany!!!  So glad to hear from you!    I will send my ebay questions to you again.  Hope you had TONS of fun your your Magic cruise!!
> 
> Mary


----------



## mellers

stampinot said:


> Can you tell me the rules on how often to give gifts, do you give gifts for each person or just families? If you prefer and know where I can read this information I would appreciate it. Also, is there a certain way you are keeping your list in case I am the one to suggest it for our cruise? Do you just keep a list and thier room numbers and before the cruise everyone gets a copy of the rooms? Thanks for your help



In that case, if you're the list keeper, you make the rules, more or less.  I had no rules, just a general warning not to go crazy or break the bank, because we're all just here to have fun.  I'm also planning to keep it to a max of 15 staterooms in a group, if we get more than that (we're not even close right now)

I've been posting the list with DIS ID, stateroom numbers, and the sex, age, and relationship of the people in the stateroom (for example, DD (15) ), with the notice that if you want on, to let me know.  Some people have provided first names, and I've posted them, but I haven't required it.

Most of the kids on our cruise are older, but I thought I would bring crayons and coloring sheets for the youngest kids, and worksheets for the older kids, teens, and adults, with spots for wave phone numbers and places to list activities for people who want to coordinate, in addition to the list, when we do our 30 minute meet on the ship.


----------



## PrLissette

Very Helpful Tread!!!!!


----------



## tnmom25

I'm hoping for our first cruise next summer, but we'll see!  I've made several FEs for others, but can't wait to make one for us!!!  They are so fun to make!


----------



## wdwislife

these are awesome, what a great idea! 
i will definitely be participating if i end up going on the cruise i have my eye on...


----------



## disneytraceyl

Looking for the instructions for making a fish extender.  Anybody know where it is in this thread?  Yes, I am going to try out my skills on the sewing machine.  Wish be luck.


----------



## disney 2010

disneytraceyl said:


> Looking for the instructions for making a fish extender.  Anybody know where it is in this thread?  Yes, I am going to try out my skills on the sewing machine.  Wish be luck.



From the DIS DCL FAQ at the top of the page

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30302583&postcount=609

This is a no sew but I have read people add sewing to strengthen


----------



## fundulidae

My mom has a rockin' Disney embroidery machine - I think we might make our own.  How cool is this!!  Never would have thought about something like this without coming to the DIS Boards!  Rock on y'all!  Thanks!!


----------



## ClubDis

disneytraceyl said:


> Looking for the instructions for making a fish extender.  Anybody know where it is in this thread?  Yes, I am going to try out my skills on the sewing machine.  Wish be luck.



I kind of went by the 2 sets of instructions that have been posted here (one was the FAQ no-sew version), but here's what I did for my 2 pocket (Photo here - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39706883&postcount=1260).

I got a 1/2 yd of fabric for the body/back panel and got 18"x22" precut quilting swatch for each pocket since I wanted different colors. The pockets were cut 11x16 so you could get 2 pockets from each swatch if cut right. I also used 1 package of Double Fold Extra-Wide Bias Tape.

Step 1: Fold the 1/2 yd in half the long way (so that the fabric is 9" wide), then press.
Step 2: Trim 1" off side (open edge, not the folded edge), then trim to whatever length you want. For mine, I did 31". 
Step 3: Cut your interfacing to 8"x31" (or whatever length you use) and iron it to the back side of the fabric so that one edge sits in the crease you created in step 1 and the other edge matches the edge of the fabric. If the interfacing hangs over the fabric a little bit it's ok. Just trim once ironed on.
Step 4: Cut your pockets so they are 11"x16". Fold to 11"x8" and press.
Step 5: Create 2 pleats in each pocket so the pocket becomes 8"x8" and press. Where you put the pleats is up to you, just make sure you do them evenly on each side. Mine wound up being 2 7/8" from the edges and 3/4" deep, making the center of the pocket 4" wide.
Step 5: Pin an 8" strip of Double Fold Extra-Wide bias tape to the bottom of each pocket. The bottom is the open end, and you want to line up the fabric inside of the bias tape so it seals your edge and holds your pleats in place.
Step 6: Pin your pockets to the panel of your FE. Once you have them where you want them, sew across the bottom of each pocket on top of the bias tape. My top pocket is 9" from the top and there is a 1" space between the pockets. I left 5" at the bottom to embroider our voyages.
Step 7: Pin a strip of bias tape to each side, placing fabric inside of the bias tape. Sew.
Step 8: Cut a strip of bias tape at least 9" long to go across the bottom. Fold tape in 1/2" on each side. Pin across bottom, placing fabric inside tape, then sew. 
Step 9: Fold top of FE down and sew across. How far you fold it down is up to you. You just need to make sure there is plenty of room to slide the dowel in. Mine is folded down 1 1/4".

Other than decorations, you're done! Hope that helps. It only took me only 30 minutes to make.



fundulidae said:


> My mom has a rockin' Disney embroidery machine - I think we might make our own.  How cool is this!!  Never would have thought about something like this without coming to the DIS Boards!  Rock on y'all!  Thanks!!



We do too! Which one does she have? We have the 4000D. I REALLY want to trade it in for the new model that has the camera and uses the "snowmen".


----------



## Mickeygolf

Well, our daddy/daughter project is coming along pretty well.  We have the main body and the pockets are ready to go.  My problem is attaching the pockets to the body.  I used ultra hold 1" wide tape from Hobby Lobby and it just won't hold the pocket to the body.  Started getting a little frustrated so we are taking a little break.  I don't really want to sew it but I will if I have to.  Anyone have an idea on a really good bonding tape to hold the materials together without sewing?  

We just have a little sewing machine for my daughter and I'm not sure it's strong enough or if the foot will even raise high enough to get the fabric under it.  May have to resort to another sewing maching if I can't find some heavy duty no-sew bonding tape.  

Other than this little set back it's been a fun project for my daughter and me.  My DW has really been enjoying watching dad try to make this thing.  I think she's amazed I've actually had the patience to get this far


----------



## Bellies23

Thanks to everyone who posted instructions on how to make a FE. I'm hoping to be part of FE this summer so I can now get busy making one.


----------



## ppartekim

Subscribing to this cool Thread. We have seen FEs on previous cruises and wondered about them. Now I know and I'm trying to get my wife (who sews) to help me create one. 

I want one, if for no other reason to make our door ours and easier to find when weaving back to our room after those Martini tastings.. 

I see that the Dream has slightly narrower sides for the FE (or SHE if on the starboard side), anyone know what the new width is?


----------



## mannpeg729

Mickeygolf said:


> Well, our daddy/daughter project is coming along pretty well.  We have the main body and the pockets are ready to go.  My problem is attaching the pockets to the body.  I used ultra hold 1" wide tape from Hobby Lobby and it just won't hold the pocket to the body.  Started getting a little frustrated so we are taking a little break.  I don't really want to sew it but I will if I have to.  Anyone have an idea on a really good bonding tape to hold the materials together without sewing?



at Hobby Lobby they carry a couple of kinds of glue products.  i think the kind i bought was called "liquid stitch".  i didn't use any other adhesive and made my whole fish extender!  hope that helps a bit!


----------



## WestPalmBucsFan

Ok, so my family and I are going to be participating with the FE's on our cruise in June. What I'm wondering is are we supposed to leave a gift for each person in the family or one gift per family or how does it work?


----------



## Katems

How 'bout just a hot glue gun?


----------



## LoriABil

WestPalmBucsFan said:


> Ok, so my family and I are going to be participating with the FE's on our cruise in June. What I'm wondering is are we supposed to leave a gift for each person in the family or one gift per family or how does it work?



I asked the same thing recently on our cruise thread and was told that some people do a gift per state room and some do per person. So whatever you think is best!


----------



## FrogLady23

WestPalmBucsFan said:


> Ok, so my family and I are going to be participating with the FE's on our cruise in June. What I'm wondering is are we supposed to leave a gift for each person in the family or one gift per family or how does it work?



I would say that it really depends on what gifts you give.  I am planning on doing little things for each of the kiddos and then a gift or two that would be for both parents.  Good luck.


----------



## prisjoyce

I've read through many of these pages, but am still unclear on one thing: do I include a 'from tag' to my gift FE's so everyone knows it's from me or keep it anonymous?   

Working on my gifts today and getting excited for our first cruise!


----------



## cruisindisney

prisjoyce said:


> I've read through many of these pages, but am still unclear on one thing: do I include a 'from tag' to my gift FE's so everyone knows it's from me or keep it anonymous?
> 
> Working on my gifts today and getting excited for our first cruise!



I believe it's up to you if you want to put a "from tag".  I always do.  I think that half did and half didn't on our last cruise.  I liked knowing who gave us all the wonderful things.


----------



## FrogLady23

prisjoyce said:


> I've read through many of these pages, but am still unclear on one thing: do I include a 'from tag' to my gift FE's so everyone knows it's from me or keep it anonymous?
> 
> Working on my gifts today and getting excited for our first cruise!



So I haven't been on a cruise yet (5 weeks to go), but from everything that I have read, I would say the majority of people will include a from tag.  You certainly don't have to.  Happy cruising!


----------



## newmommy_2010

This thread is very helpful! We are cruising for the first time in 2012...Waiting for the Dream to release the dates for Oct. 2012 so we can book! I can't wait to get a FE!


----------



## Grooovertoo

This was very helpful, thanks all!


----------



## FrogLady23

Grooovertoo said:


> This was very helpful, thanks all!



Just wanted to say 'hi' to a neighbor.  I live in Parker, CO.


----------



## Grooovertoo

FrogLady23 said:


> Just wanted to say 'hi' to a neighbor.  I live in Parker, CO.



Hello Parker...just down the road in Highlands Ranch, we live too far from Disney, any of them!

Dave


----------



## FrogLady23

Grooovertoo said:


> Hello Parker...just down the road in Highlands Ranch, we live too far from Disney, any of them!
> 
> Dave



I completely agree.


----------



## ppartekim

FrogLady23 said:


> I completely agree.



Used to live in Denver (Wadsworth/Hamden), and yes to far to drive but at only quick airplane ride and you guys have all the skiing/hiking you want. I wish we had the nice bike trails out here that you do in Denver.


----------



## FrogLady23

ppartekim said:


> Used to live in Denver (Wadsworth/Hamden), and yes to far to drive but at only quick airplane ride and you guys have all the skiing/hiking you want. I wish we had the nice bike trails out here that you do in Denver.



I grew up in Colorado, but moved to Florida when I was 18.  Lived in Ocala for 6 years.  I had to move back to CO.  I missed my mountains too much.  I think that Fl is a great vacation destination, but I love my home.


----------



## ALMPeters11-11-11

I am looking forward to participating in my cruise's FE


----------



## Linden Lady

1st disney cruise in May! I really like the FE idea! 
Ok, so we only pick ONE day to distribute gifts?? Heck, I've got enough collected to give EVERY day! lol. My boys are so excited about doing this. It's kinda like the neighborhood "game" we play at Halloween time: 'You've been spooked'. We fill a ghost bucket full of treats and dollar store toys; with a special poem. We pick 2 or 3 houses and knock on their door, drop the bucket off, and run like the wind. lol  
(sometimes we hide behind a tree and watch the smiles when the kids find the bucket of goodies on their doorstep)


----------



## jessica52877

Linden Lady said:


> 1st disney cruise in May! I really like the FE idea!
> Ok, so we only pick ONE day to distribute gifts?? Heck, I've got enough collected to give EVERY day! lol. My boys are so excited about doing this. It's kinda like the neighborhood "game" we play at Halloween time: 'You've been spooked'. We fill a ghost bucket full of treats and dollar store toys; with a special poem. We pick 2 or 3 houses and knock on their door, drop the bucket off, and run like the wind. lol
> (sometimes we hide behind a tree and watch the smiles when the kids find the bucket of goodies on their doorstep)



The way it is run is more or less up to the folks involved on the meet thread/FE group and what someone makes the "rules" or everyone agrees on. My last cruise I delivered two different days and some delivered a little something everyday, some only once. We left it up to individuals but did have days planned out for each person that they picked. We did this to try and make sure the kids (or adults) always had something to come back to. It worked out awesome pretty much having no "rules".


----------



## Linden Lady

We are 1st time disney "cruisers". My boys are so excited about doing this. It's kinda like the neighborhood "game" we play at Halloween time: 'You've been spooked'. We fill a ghost bucket full of treats and dollar store toys; with a special ghostly poem. We pick 2 or 3 houses and knock on their door, drop the bucket off, and run like the wind. lol


----------



## Disneyelf10

I was just thinking how many different FE do you own?  Do you use the same one on each cruise or do you get a new one? Just curious.
I have 2 different ones but I have to say they are addictive as I keep seeing ones that I like!


----------



## Shelebeen

Disneyelf10 said:


> I was just thinking how many different FE do you own?  Do you use the same one on each cruise or do you get a new one? Just curious.
> I have 2 different ones but I have to say they are addictive as I keep seeing ones that I like!



We have one right now, but it is a Christmas themed one  So for our cruise this August, we are making another one


----------



## nejjie

Can't wait to partake in the FE - found some really nice fishextenders on etsy and ebay


----------



## "Cinder" Ella's Mom

nejjie said:


> Can't wait to partake in the FE - found some really nice fishextenders on etsy and ebay



I ordered one on etsy from Stitches and Bows.  Just got an e-mail saying it is in the mail!  I'll let you know how it turned out!


----------



## yesmylove

New to this as well. Do you find out in advance how many people you have to hand out gifts to, their age etc. I just want to make sure that I have enough items.
Thanks


----------



## disney67

yesmylove said:


> New to this as well. Do you find out in advance how many people you have to hand out gifts to, their age etc. I just want to make sure that I have enough items.
> Thanks


this is my first time running a FE I made a list on our thread that would tell you how many people or families , age , stateroom if they have it , and any allergies to candy or food . if anyone does not get there stateroom too last minute i will pm them and tell them i will have a master list in an envolope sealed in my FE waiting for them and they would have to leave there stateroom # for me . if im correct


----------



## wcw57

ATTENTION:

just back from our first cruise on the Magic and LOVED the FE!

HOWEVER:  PLEASE PLEASE make sure that your pockets are big enough on your FE...some of our gifts BARELY stayed in and were ripe for the picking by any sticky-fingered passers-by...


as a matter of fact, one of our FE participants only received 5 of the anticipated 14 (?) gifts..we, with an off-the-beaten-path room and BIG pocket, got ALL of 'em......

Etsy FE's were ADORABLE but seemed to be generally SMALL

you guys do whatever makes you happy.  Just sharing my opinion and you know what THAT'S worth


----------



## nejjie

Ugh.. so you think other people took their goodies? that is such a shame 

Thank you for the info.  I did notice the FE on etsy were tiny - guess it is worth the money to just get a nice big one. I think that is what I will do and will not personalize it so we can reuse or sell if we plan to buy a new one for each cruise LOL. 



wcw57 said:


> ATTENTION:
> 
> just back from our first cruise on the Magic and LOVED the FE!
> 
> HOWEVER:  PLEASE PLEASE make sure that your pockets are big enough on your FE...some of our gifts BARELY stayed in and were ripe for the picking by any sticky-fingered passers-by...
> 
> 
> as a matter of fact, one of our FE participants only received 5 of the anticipated 14 (?) gifts..we, with an off-the-beaten-path room and BIG pocket, got ALL of 'em......
> 
> Etsy FE's were ADORABLE but seemed to be generally SMALL
> 
> you guys do whatever makes you happy.  Just sharing my opinion and you know what THAT'S worth


----------



## cmwade77

Has anyone asked their stateroom host or hostess to bring in their gifts if they see the bags are getting full?

I am also now wondering if we need to adjust ours, we made one for our short two day cruise that worked well for it......it was made out of what were originally intended as large Disney pencil pouches and shoe strings from the $0.99 store.

Here is a picture:





I would like opinons on this, we are doing a 7 day cruise, but we will probably empty them 2 or 3 times a day.


----------



## redman822

cmwade77 said:


> Has anyone asked their stateroom host or hostess to bring in their gifts if they see the bags are getting full?




That actually sounds like a good idea...I wonder if they'll do it?    That's my worry -- someone will snag the FE gifts...


----------



## cmwade77

redman822 said:


> That actually sounds like a good idea...I wonder if they'll do it?    That's my worry -- someone will snag the FE gifts...


If they do, I would suggest a little extra tip would be in order.


----------



## disney67

after reading above post i think i'm going to have to add something bag wise to hang on each side of my FE . because i do not think my pockets are big enough now .
here is the link of my home made FE i do not know how to post it on a thread .
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39993776#post39993776


----------



## Heyriddle

Thanks for all the great information.


----------



## Heyriddle

The directions were very helpful. We are almost done making ours.


----------



## Pixie Naseweis

Our FE is ready, too. And I do not like the idea of "sticky fingers". But I do not want to think about every minute. Perhaps there should be a kind of "neighbourhood watch"?
Have fun!


----------



## kat10

I just made this fish extender for my sis to take with her on her cruise next week...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=40806&id=100001059832557&saved#!/photo.php?fbid=183708775007782&set=a.181652328546760.40806.100001059832557&theater


----------



## szubieta

kat10 said:


> I just made this fish extender for my sis to take with her on her cruise next week...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=40806&id=100001059832557&saved#!/photo.php?fbid=183708775007782&set=a.181652328546760.40806.100001059832557&theater



Totally cool!    Your sister and family are so very lucky for you to have dome this for them.


----------



## Goofygoof

Really lovely shame they dont have any on uk ebay


----------



## kat10

Thanks!  I am surprised there aren't any on UK Ebay : (


----------



## JKMJ441724

I know I've seen somewhere on these boards the exact dimensions and instructions for making a FE.  Does anyone know where I can find those again / or will someone be sweet enough to post them here?


----------



## jmelyn

When I searched the boards I found this thread with instructions. Hope this helps...
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30302583&postcount=609

Jamie


----------



## JKMJ441724

jmelyn said:


> When I searched the boards I found this thread with instructions. Hope this helps...
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30302583&postcount=609
> 
> Jamie



THANKS!

If I can make one - I will post a picture!!


----------



## JKMJ441724

elderfam said:


> Home made using Iron on transfer paper that prints on our home ink jet printer.
> You need 1/4 yard of fabric, iron interfacing, wide double fold bias tape, and a 3/8" dowel 8" long.
> 
> Pockets are 11" X 5 1/2"
> Back is 32" X 8"
> 
> 
> Cut out backing and pockets then iron on interfacing.
> Sew bias tape on top of pocket
> pleat once on each side and pin bottom of pocket so that it is 8" wide.
> baste, then pin bias tape on bottom and sew on
> Pin pockets on backing and sew bottom of pocket to backing
> Pin and baste around entire outside of project.
> Pin then sew bias tape around outside edge of whole fish extender
> fold top over leaving room for you dowel at top and sew along the inside of bias tape down each side to secure.
> 
> I am not a professional!  These are just my notes on how I made mine.  Good luck!
> 
> Kudos to CQUICK for passing on the instructions to me! This is such a fun project!



I made the fabric part.  How long is the ROD??  I don't want it to be too long that it hangs over that tiny sliver of a wall that we put them on!!!!


----------



## Purdue Mouse

When I cruised the Dream in Feb.  I took the DCL logo embroidered laundry bag from the closet (it is available as a souvenier for $5 room charge). The logo is navy thread on white heavy cotton.  I plan on applique-ing to a FE or making a tote with it.  Everyone on this "thread" has inspired me!


----------



## JKMJ441724

LuvtheEars said:


> This is my work in progress for our Double Dip in Sept '08.
> 
> I embroidered Mickey and Minnie for each member of our family and Pluto on the bottom for our dog -who will be a doggie camp while we are on the ship.
> 
> I used cotton fabric and ironed "Pellon Deco Bond" to the fabric to make the pockets stand up better.



Where did you get the appliques?  Or do you have a fancy sewing machine?
They look great.


----------



## BevS97

Here is mine.  I think it might be a little wide,  so I will try and make it narrower.

There are 4 of us, but after a few comments about shallow pockets,  I decided to make 2 large pockets rather than 4 small ones.

I want to put our name and some Mickey's on the pockets.  I have a cricut but am not sure about cutting fabric with it.


----------



## ClubDis

JKMJ441724 said:


> Where did you get the appliques?  Or do you have a fancy sewing machine?
> They look great.



She has an embroidery machine.


----------



## 2qtees

Really cute!


----------



## tomoyo

What is the minimum number of rooms you need participating?  It seems there are only a few interested in an FE on my cruise in October so I'm wondering if it's worth pursuing.


----------



## Shunasee

tomoyo said:


> What is the minimum number of rooms you need participating?  It seems there are only a few interested in an FE on my cruise in October so I'm wondering if it's worth pursuing.



Hi!  I will be on your cruise in October and would love to do it!  Even if its just two of us. 

I have found that the little extras, such as this, make trips more special.  

Its our first DCL cruise, but with our trips to WDW, we did meet people from the boards and it was a ton of fun.


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

tomoyo said:


> What is the minimum number of rooms you need participating?  It seems there are only a few interested in an FE on my cruise in October so I'm wondering if it's worth pursuing.



For our cruise over Christmas, there were only 5 families total in our group, and I think it worked out great.  Allowed us to give some nice things without breaking the budget.  And it was a nice treat to come back to goodies each day.


----------



## chudson98

Can someone explain to me how the FE works if someone is cruising concierge?    We have someone on our meet thread who was asking and I thought we would ask the experts.  Thanks.


----------



## tomoyo

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> For our cruise over Christmas, there were only 5 families total in our group, and I think it worked out great.  Allowed us to give some nice things without breaking the budget.  And it was a nice treat to come back to goodies each day.



I'm not sure we will even have 5. 



Shunasee said:


> Hi!  I will be on your cruise in October and would love to do it!  Even if its just two of us.
> 
> I have found that the little extras, such as this, make trips more special.
> 
> Its our first DCL cruise, but with our trips to WDW, we did meet people from the boards and it was a ton of fun.



Oh yay!   That's how I feel about it, too, which is why I want to do an FE so much.


----------



## Amanda132

We have two connecting cabins.  If we did FE, would we just put up one, or would we do one for each room?  What do people with two cabins usually do?


----------



## LuvEeyore

Amanda132 said:


> We have two connecting cabins.  If we did FE, would we just put up one, or would we do one for each room?  What do people with two cabins usually do?



I have the same question so I am bumping.


----------



## elgerber

Amanda132 said:


> We have two connecting cabins.  If we did FE, would we just put up one, or would we do one for each room?  What do people with two cabins usually do?



We do two room, and we only do one FE.  I didn't really want to advertise a second room, and that way people only have to package up one gift.


----------



## cmclaura

We had this same question come up last cruise.  We decided that, if you're one family, it's one FE, despite how many rooms you have.  I gave a nice gift that cost about $8 and it wouldn't have been fair to have to do one for each room and get one gift in return that was something like Oriental Trading plastic stuff.

I really wanted to do this special FE gift, pretty much as I was running the meet and wanted to do something a little extra special, so it's not just me being snobby, but I also really didn't want to bankrupt myself.  We had 25 in our group.


----------



## chudson98

chudson98 said:


> Can someone explain to me how the FE works if someone is cruising concierge?    We have someone on our meet thread who was asking and I thought we would ask the experts.  Thanks.



Bumping...Still wondering.....


----------



## Momma_of_4

I'm new to this! I want to know how FE even works or how to be involved in it when our cruise comes... Can someone please help me.. I have searched and searched and still have no idea.. Could someone send me a personal message?? I don't know how I even found this feed! Thank you!!


----------



## Kurby

chudson98 said:


> Bumping...Still wondering.....




my guess is on the new ships those in Con level won't be able to participate unless they make arrangements with someone in another level to hang their fe on their fish.  apparently those new gates are shut all the time and the only way you get in is with your room key - so that leaves them out since most people participating won't get into put their gifts in their fe.





Momma_of_4 said:


> I'm new to this! I want to know how FE even works or how to be involved in it when our cruise comes... Can someone please help me.. I have searched and searched and still have no idea.. Could someone send me a personal message?? I don't know how I even found this feed! Thank you!!





FE's are hung up on the Fish decoration that is beside the door.  you can either make them or buy them.  there are tons of photos in this and other FE threads showing what everyone put up and what their gifts were or what they received from others.

You look for the FE thread for your cruise and tell them you'd like to sign up.  most cruises have between a dozen and 2 dozen rooms participating and it usually takes a few hours to walk the ship and put all your gifts in the FE's.

the cruise i was on was the first podcast cruise and almost 3 dozen rooms signed up for the FE.  it took me ages over the 4 days of the cruise.  it was very fun but it was a lot of work making all my gifts and then taking them around the ship.


----------



## Momma_of_4

This sounds like SO much fun! Thank you! I really would like to participate in this! My girls would LOVE it! Would anyone mind giving me some ideas of things that they give out?


----------



## mellers

Momma_of_4 said:


> This sounds like SO much fun! Thank you! I really would like to participate in this! My girls would LOVE it! Would anyone mind giving me some ideas of things that they give out?



August 16th Alaska Cruisers, DON'T LOOK!  Nothing to see here....










I found a bunch of neat, Disney-themed card games, diaries (can also be used as autograph books for the little guys) toys, and other goodies at Michael's.  For the adults, I bought Disney-themed lanyards at Party City and these ID holders at the Oriental Trading Company:  http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/s...archMain&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0 I'm going to iron-on a DISigner's design.


----------



## abcangie87

Thought i'd post this here... I just made my FE! I am not a very good seamstress at all, but did the best i could! Wanted to do it all on my own! Hubby didn't want names on it, so i put "mom" and "dad" on the buttons and "munchkins" on the minnie skirt.  Don't have a dowel yet, but this gives you a peek! 




fishextender by abcangie87, on Flickr


----------



## tiggerb

Very cute FE!  Love the skirt look to it!


----------



## sws.london

How long should I make the ribbon the FE hangs from?


----------



## kfamilylovesdisney

DO you have to give EVERYONE in your group a FE gift EVERY day when you participate in the FE?


----------



## su_kraft

kfamilylovesdisney said:


> DO you have to give EVERYONE in your group a FE gift EVERY day when you participate in the FE?


 
Nope!  The idea is to give a little gift to each cabin in the swap (or your group) once on the cruise, as will everyone else.  have fun!!


----------



## rescuetink

abcangie87 said:


> Thought i'd post this here... I just made my FE! I am not a very good seamstress at all, but did the best i could! Wanted to do it all on my own! Hubby didn't want names on it, so i put "mom" and "dad" on the buttons and "munchkins" on the minnie skirt.  Don't have a dowel yet, but this gives you a peek!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fishextender by abcangie87, on Flickr



Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm Will you hate me if we used your idea???    I LOVE IT!!!    And having a DS and a DD it would work perfect for them!!!    You did a GREAT job on that!!!


----------



## abcangie87

rescuetink said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm Will you hate me if we used your idea???    I LOVE IT!!!    And having a DS and a DD it would work perfect for them!!!    You did a GREAT job on that!!!



Go for it! I'm sure yours will prob turn out better than mine


----------



## rescuetink

abcangie87 said:


> Go for it! I'm sure yours will prob turn out better than mine



NAH!!!!   We have a sewing machine that I bought brand new about 10 years ago and my DW and I still don't know how to use it!!  So ours will probably fall apart when the first gift gets put in it!!!


----------



## sorul82?

kfamilylovesdisney said:


> DO you have to give EVERYONE in your group a FE gift EVERY day when you participate in the FE?



It's up to you.  Some give one gift per day, some gift one gift per cruise.  We had a small group of 12 cabins, so I had no problem delivering everyday.  It only took me 20 minutes.  I was super excited the first night and couldn't sleep.  DH and delivered gifts around 1:00AM.  It was also fun to hear folks delivering while in the cabin.  The kids were so excited while the mom was shushing the whole time.  Too cute!!

We came across two cabins who had FE's but weren't on our list. One even had a "Do you DIS?" sign on their door.  Weird?


----------



## Florida Princess

We love the excitement of delivering our FE Gifts !!  We try to deliver them very late in the evening so they will be there when everyone leaves their cabins in the morning !  Is so cute to see  kids sneaking around the ship delivering the Gifts and trying not to get caught !


----------



## AFKlingon

We found our Fish Extender on Etsy.com 

They have a lot of different designs for sale at reasonable prices.

Happy hunting!

Leslie


----------



## theholmesbunch

Do most people give one gift per cabin or a gift for each person in the cabin?


----------



## sorul82?

theholmesbunch said:


> Do most people give one gift per cabin or a gift for each person in the cabin?



It's up to you.


----------



## allonte

Here's mine! I love it. My aunt made it.


----------



## MissReeRee

Here is my no-sew FE from our cruise last year... I had the ribbon, letters and mickey buttons on hand from scrapbooking but they are all something you could pick up at any store... The base was a shoe holder that I picked up cheap and cut to size...


----------



## Shannononanon

ok so it took me a few days but I finally read every post in this thread and I am super impressed with everyone's creativity! thanks to everyone who shared and to everyone else, keep sharing!


----------



## Makayna

OK, so I need some creativity help from some of the most creative people I *know*! 

I've got this long red "thing" that I used when I was teaching.  But, it's got WAY too many pockets (there's just 2 of us, and it's got 12 pockets.  I hope I NEVER have use for all of those pockets! LOL!!! )  The "white" things are actually clear holders for pocket labels.









How can I "spruce" this thing up and make it look more Disney and more "FE" appropriate?!   All suggestions (no matter how horrible they actually are ) are MORE than welcomed!!!


----------



## HiMagicFan

I wish I was creative like most of you and could sew....but I went ahead and went on eBay and i GOT Mine!

It's a Pooh design!

Now I just have to plan for the 28 people on our DIS meet who are doing this with me on our cruise.  

Appreciate the responses about doing one per cruise or one per day.

With so many of us I really need to think this one thru....

thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## AmandaRG

Makayna said:


> OK, so I need some creativity help from some of the most creative people I *know*!
> 
> I've got this long red "thing" that I used when I was teaching.  But, it's got WAY too many pockets (there's just 2 of us, and it's got 12 pockets.  I hope I NEVER have use for all of those pockets! LOL!!! )  The "white" things are actually clear holders for pocket labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I "spruce" this thing up and make it look more Disney and more "FE" appropriate?!   All suggestions (no matter how horrible they actually are ) are MORE than welcomed!!!



It looks like it is nylon, which might make it difficult to do any iron-on type stuff. If you think that you would use it in the future, I wouldn't get rid of all of the extra pockets (I'm guessing you were planning to cut it down).

You might be able to hand stitch on some appliques, or use stickers.

Does it have three grommets at the top? It might be hard to hang as it could buckle up in the middle if you threaded ribbon on the two outside ones.

Sorry that I don't seem to be much "help"! I have seen where people just hung a cutely decorated tote bag...no major FE pockets or anything.


----------



## AmandaRG

I thought I had posted a pic of ours when I finished it, but looking back, I didn't.

I can't wait to use it again!! It was so much fun to make (and take!!!) that there may be more coming. We are doing Halloween this year and right before Christmas next year!


----------



## Makayna

AmandaRG said:


> It looks like it is nylon, which might make it difficult to do any iron-on type stuff. If you think that you would use it in the future, I wouldn't get rid of all of the extra pockets (I'm guessing you were planning to cut it down).
> 
> You might be able to hand stitch on some appliques, or use stickers.
> 
> Does it have three grommets at the top? It might be hard to hang as it could buckle up in the middle if you threaded ribbon on the two outside ones.
> 
> Sorry that I don't seem to be much "help"! I have seen where people just hung a cutely decorated tote bag...no major FE pockets or anything.



Thanks.  I might just break down and buy the materials to make one myself.


----------



## Kag30273

Makayna said:


> OK, so I need some creativity help from some of the most creative people I *know*!
> 
> I've got this long red "thing" that I used when I was teaching.  But, it's got WAY too many pockets (there's just 2 of us, and it's got 12 pockets.  I hope I NEVER have use for all of those pockets! LOL!!! )  The "white" things are actually clear holders for pocket labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I "spruce" this thing up and make it look more Disney and more "FE" appropriate?!   All suggestions (no matter how horrible they actually are ) are MORE than welcomed!!!



I ordered some DCL ribbon from eBay.  You could stitch something like that around it.


----------



## Makayna

Kag30273 said:


> I ordered some DCL ribbon from eBay.  You could stitch something like that around it.



I'm concerned that it will look weird with just 2 of us and having 12 pockets.  I was thinking about somehow folding it in half and attaching the bottom to the back of the top, but that might look weird too.

I think I'm just going to have to break down and buy something.


----------



## Kag30273




----------



## Mythicalbee

AmandaRG said:


> It looks like it is nylon, which might make it difficult to do any iron-on type stuff. If you think that you would use it in the future, I wouldn't get rid of all of the extra pockets (I'm guessing you were planning to cut it down).
> 
> You might be able to hand stitch on some appliques, or use stickers.
> 
> Does it have three grommets at the top? It might be hard to hang as it could buckle up in the middle if you threaded ribbon on the two outside ones.
> 
> Sorry that I don't seem to be much "help"! I have seen where people just hung a cutely decorated tote bag...no major FE pockets or anything.



LOVE the idea of reusing what you have, for me it brings out my creative vibe!  It's hard to see the material, but just guessing on the fabric this is what I would do:

You can cut it (I'd cut to 4, 2 might look 'too' small) and leave as much as you can fabric-wise on the cut end.

Buy some cute disney fabric - not fleece - cotton fabric.  Buy 1/4 yard.  Measure the width of your hanging thing, and turn in every side 1" and steam press.  It should have a finished edge and be the width of the hanging thing.  Make the piece as long as one of your pockets (looks about 6"?)

Use something called stitch witch, and on the folded edges, press it with your iron to keep the edges from falling open.

Buy iron on letters, and 'write' your name on this flap, then use the stitch witch to 'adhere' to the bag, or use fabric glue.

Fill the bottom clear pockets with sand, sanddollars, etc. and seal with fabric glue.

For your pockets, get high quality prints done of anything Disney, and use a glue stick - glue the front of the picture and press against clear pocket.

Have fun, hope this helps!

PS Sorry, looked again and it seems the pockets are fabric/nylon.  You can still do the high quality pictures, and 'craft' sew them using a big needle and yarn.  Gives it a scrapbook kind of look


----------



## Mythicalbee

Kag30273 said:


>



Find Disney Cruise material?!?!?  Love it!!!


----------



## Kag30273

Mythicalbee said:


> Find Disney Cruise material?!?!?  Love it!!!



It's actually ribbon!  I ordered it from eBay.  Just search Disney ribbon.  The bag is a simple nylon drawstring bag...cut the front down for a pocket and sewed on the ribbon. I'm also using the ribbon to cover foam frames for my FE gifts!


----------



## uncw89

HiMagicFan said:


> I wish I was creative like most of you and could sew....but I went ahead and went on eBay and i GOT Mine!
> 
> It's a Pooh design!
> 
> Now I just have to plan for the 28 people on our DIS meet who are doing this with me on our cruise.
> 
> Appreciate the responses about doing one per cruise or one per day.
> 
> With so many of us I really need to think this one thru....
> 
> thanks everyone for sharing!


Does it look like this? I got mine off ebay a few years ago! I love it!








Kag30273 said:


> It's actually ribbon!  I ordered it from eBay.  Just search Disney ribbon.  The bag is a simple nylon drawstring bag...cut the front down for a pocket and sewed on the ribbon. I'm also using the ribbon to cover foam frames for my FE gifts!



I was wondering the same thing!! I think I will go check it out!


----------



## CodyBoy

Kag30273 said:


>



how wide is this?? i have a cute disney drawstring bag, but it's 14" wide and they say i only need 8".

if you get a chance to measure will you let me know? 

I LOVE THE IDEA and i am not a sewing person!

thanks!!


----------



## Jessica_of_FL

AmandaRG said:


> I thought I had posted a pic of ours when I finished it, but looking back, I didn't.
> 
> I can't wait to use it again!! It was so much fun to make (and take!!!) that there may be more coming. We are doing Halloween this year and right before Christmas next year!



Very cute!!! Where did you buy the wooden Mickey head dowel ends? Thanks!


----------



## Piper

Here is what I made for my sister and I.  Fish extender and lanyards.  I will be adding the plastic sleeves to the lanyards.  The names are on double tagboard.  I'll get them laminated and attach a pin to the back.  Then they can just be pinned to the pockets.  The ribbon has Minnie dot bows and yellow daisy flowers.  The pockets have a pleat down the middle.  Although the FE is only 8" wide, the pockets have 12" of material.  I hope that will give enough room.






I also got my sister a pair of Minnie earrings to wear and me a pair of Daisy earrings!


----------



## AlisonUK

Loving all of these! 

I was totally inspired by this thread and had a go.  I can't use a sewing machine so it's all hand-sewn - I just wasn't convinced that glue would work!  It's my DS's design and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## CodyBoy

AlisonUK said:


> Loving all of these!
> 
> I was totally inspired by this thread and had a go.  I can't use a sewing machine so it's all hand-sewn - I just wasn't convinced that glue would work!  It's my DS's design and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out.



man if there were a contest you'd have my vote!! that is sooo awesome and unique! 
how long did it take you?? I am certainally inspired now!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sorul82?

AlisonUK said:


> Loving all of these!
> 
> I was totally inspired by this thread and had a go.  I can't use a sewing machine so it's all hand-sewn - I just wasn't convinced that glue would work!  It's my DS's design and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out.



Awesome!


----------



## Kag30273

CodyBoy said:


> how wide is this?? i have a cute disney drawstring bag, but it's 14" wide and they say i only need 8".
> 
> if you get a chance to measure will you let me know?
> 
> I LOVE THE IDEA and i am not a sewing person!
> 
> thanks!!



It's about 12 inches....but I'm not a sewing person either and wasn't about to try to cut it smaller!  So if it sticks out...oh well! LOL


----------



## AmandaRG

Jessica_of_FL said:


> Very cute!!! Where did you buy the wooden Mickey head dowel ends? Thanks!



They are just two sizes of dowel caps, glued on. I used a glue gun, but they came off at different points, so I am going to see about the glue dots. Those are super sticky!!


----------



## CodyBoy

Kag30273 said:


> It's about 12 inches....but I'm not a sewing person either and wasn't about to try to cut it smaller!  So if it sticks out...oh well! LOL



great thanks!! i still think it's a great idea and it'll hide all your goodies better too, and things wont fall out. I might see about looking for another one that isnt so wide for me......have a great weekend!!


----------



## JenGC

AmandaRG said:


> They are just two sizes of dowel caps, glued on. I used a glue gun, but they came off at different points, so I am going to see about the glue dots. Those are super sticky!!



Why dont you use wood glue? That's what I do when the ends dont stay on their own (usually the dowel is large than the ends and I have to hammer them in)


----------



## Jessica_of_FL

AmandaRG said:


> They are just two sizes of dowel caps, glued on. I used a glue gun, but they came off at different points, so I am going to see about the glue dots. Those are super sticky!!



Thank you!!


----------



## AmandaRG

JenGC said:


> Why dont you use wood glue? That's what I do when the ends dont stay on their own (usually the dowel is large than the ends and I have to hammer them in)



Does it work well after the wood has been painted? For some reason I was thinking it didn't but I haven't done tons of work with it.


----------



## Makayna

What is the maximum width allowed for a fish extender (on the Wonder) without it hanging into the hallway?


----------



## sorul82?

makayna said:


> what is the maximum width allowed for a fish extender (on the wonder) without it hanging into the hallway?



8"?


----------



## Makayna

sorul82? said:


> 8"?



Bump.  Anyone know for sure?


----------



## ibouncetoo

You are OK with 8 1/2 inches....if it is going to have a dowl rod in it.

If you use a soft cloth bag (as opposed to the FE you see on the boards) it could be wider as it would droop from the fish anyway.

.


----------



## Petals & Pixie Dust

For those of you with glue questions...try gorilla glue...That stuff is A-mazing!


----------



## 7evans

Here is ours!  We have 5 kids, so it was tricky, but I love how it turned out!





















My kids had so much fun picking out what they wanted on their pockets!  I got all the designs from some very talented people on etsy!  
Can't wait to use it!
It was lots of fun to make, but I know why they charge to make them!  Whew!     I am pretty sure it would have been much cheaper and easier to just buy one ... but where's the fun in that? LOL!  Let's just say, I won't be making any more any time soon!


----------



## sorul82?

7evans!  How cute!!!


----------



## Fairy Princess Mom

So I have ordered a FE and I understand the concept. 

Here's what I don't know how to do, our Cruise isn't until Nov and everyone talks about making homemade things and picking up items when they find them.  How do you know how many to make or buy when numbers aren't finalized until a month before?  Do you just guess and hope?

Any advise will be so appreciated!!


----------



## dbenlee

Fairy Princess Mom said:


> So I have ordered a FE and I understand the concept.
> 
> Here's what I don't know how to do, our Cruise isn't until Nov and everyone talks about making homemade things and picking up items when they find them.  How do you know how many to make or buy when numbers aren't finalized until a month before?  Do you just guess and hope?
> 
> Any advise will be so appreciated!!



On your cruise thread someone has probably volunteered to organize the FE list.  At some point, agreed upon by the members of the cruise thread, it will be decided when to stop accepting new people to the FE list.  A lot of time this is a month or 2 before the cruise date.  This gives everyone on the FE list time to finalize their FE gifts so they have the correct numbers.  Those who start buying early try to guestimate the total numbers needed and possibly get a few extras for any late arrivals.  For our upcoming cruise my DW didn't actually start buying or making anything until we had the final list, she spent a lot of time before that deciding what she wanted to do for different age groups and genders.


----------



## rescuetink

Fairy Princess Mom said:


> So I have ordered a FE and I understand the concept.
> 
> Here's what I don't know how to do, our Cruise isn't until Nov and everyone talks about making homemade things and picking up items when they find them.  How do you know how many to make or buy when numbers aren't finalized until a month before?  Do you just guess and hope?
> 
> Any advise will be so appreciated!!



Which cruise are you on in Nov??    We sail on the Double Dip sailing Nov 12 and we have a thread here for our cruise, and setting up a meet and greet as well as FE's!!


----------



## moniqueelaine

Just ordered my FE off Ebay..yay..cannot wait for my cruise NEXT SUMMER ..so far away.....


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

For those of you who are sewing (or have sewed) your own FE's, have any of you tried making the pockets pleated with elastic at the top of the pocket?  I was thinking I'd do this for my FE, but not sure how it would look with an applique on the front of the pocket.


----------



## whitfive

We are not cruising until June 2012 on the Fantasy. Our cruise meet group already had about 23 rooms interested in participating in the FE. We voted to close "group 1" to keep it from getting out of hand. Now the next 23 or so rooms will be in "group 2" and so on. If we already have this many and we are more than a year out, it could get ridiculous!!  It depends on how many you have interested and if they want to break into smaller groups.
Just a thought.......
Have fun!
Michelle


----------



## AmandaRG

FortWildernessLoopy said:


> For those of you who are sewing (or have sewed) your own FE's, have any of you tried making the pockets pleated with elastic at the top of the pocket?  I was thinking I'd do this for my FE, but not sure how it would look with an applique on the front of the pocket.



I'm not sure how you would work the elastic, but it could be worth a shot. I'd probably try it on a test piece before it is appliqued. I just cut my fabric to 11" and pleated it in two places to make it expandable.


----------



## AmandaRG

Fairy Princess Mom said:


> So I have ordered a FE and I understand the concept.
> 
> Here's what I don't know how to do, our Cruise isn't until Nov and everyone talks about making homemade things and picking up items when they find them.  How do you know how many to make or buy when numbers aren't finalized until a month before?  Do you just guess and hope?
> 
> Any advise will be so appreciated!!



Not all FE gifts have to be the same. If I find some cute things at a good price, I'll buy 10 or 20 of them and put them away for later. I bought WAY more before our March cruise, so I have some cute things left for future cruises. I also plan on making some items. On our last one, I had a grown-up bag, and different themed bags for boys and girls with age appropriate toys for over 7 and 7 and under.


----------



## Totoro

whitfive said:


> We are not cruising until June 2012 on the Fantasy. Our cruise meet group already had about 23 rooms interested in participating in the FE. We voted to close "group 1" to keep it from getting out of hand. Now the next 23 or so rooms will be in "group 2" and so on. If we already have this many and we are more than a year out, it could get ridiculous!!  It depends on how many you have interested and if they want to break into smaller groups.
> Just a thought.......
> Have fun!
> Michelle



I like this idea. Our FE was about 15 families, which I felt was just the right size. I have heard of larger FE groups of 30 or 40 families and that almost seems too big.


----------



## Fairy Princess Mom

Thanks for the great tips!  I'm such the planner and I guess I was just trying to get ahead start.

We are sailing Nov 13 on our DD's 5th birthday!.  Too bad we are going to miss you.

I will keep reading and searching for tips and hoping to get everything just right.  Thank goodness for these boards!


----------



## AmandaRG

Fairy Princess Mom said:


> Thanks for the great tips!  I'm such the planner and I guess I was just trying to get ahead start.
> 
> We are sailing Nov 13 on our DD's 5th birthday!.  Too bad we are going to miss you.
> 
> I will keep reading and searching for tips and hoping to get everything just right.  Thank goodness for these boards!



Our DD will be 4 on the 15th, but we are doing Halloween on board!

As for the boards, they definitely made our (read MY) trip planning so much better and easier. Just remember not to try to do everything. We missed a couple of things we had wanted to do and I had to work really hard to not be upset about it. That is one of the reasons we booked a b2b for next year. Sometimes there were activities we wanted to do that were simultaneous on the schedule. Now we can work in both on that trip!


----------



## sullins5

AmandaRG said:


> Not all FE gifts have to be the same. If I find some cute things at a good price, I'll buy 10 or 20 of them and put them away for later. I bought WAY more before our March cruise, so I have some cute things left for future cruises. I also plan on making some items. On our last one, I had a grown-up bag, and different themed bags for boys and girls with age appropriate toys for over 7 and 7 and under.



 That's kind of what I've done! Our cruise is in Oct on the Magic.  I started working on our main 'cabin' gifts about a month ago (figured I'd give one per family), but I've also picked up and made along the way, gifts appropriate for the kids ages.  Our meets coordinator (give a shout out to Maureen) has done a great job of listing everyone so that we'll know ages/cabins/families..etc.
What's nice is that there are no limits...something little, homemade, or just whatever suits your fancy! It has been fun so far!


----------



## Fairy Princess Mom

Thanks!  I do understand wanting to do it all.  I would love to do a B2B, but my DH isn't as big of a nut as me!

Having one for each family is good as well.  So many ideas.  How much does everyone generally spend on 20 rooms?  Has anyone ever mailed a package to the ship prior to arrival and if so do you think the expense was worth it?


----------



## sullins5

Fairy Princess Mom said:


> Having one for each family is good as well.  So many ideas.  How much does everyone generally spend on 20 rooms?  Has anyone ever mailed a package to the ship prior to arrival and if so do you think the expense was worth it?



 I probably spent more than I meant to, but my project just grew and grew.. started out one thing, and the ideas kept coming...

I would like to know the answer to the mailing of packages though also.  I will have to mail 2 down (but we have 3 cabins), so I need to know how far out you can mail them.  Anyone know? And also just how do you explain everything on the outside? I read where you have to list what's inside...do you do this on a card taped to the outside? Would love some insight on this one...


----------



## sullins5

and...we just finished our Fe..or rather my 22 dd did! Here's her handmade, handsewn, hot-glued FE:


----------



## Jessica_of_FL

sullins5 said:


> and...we just finished our Fe..or rather my 22 dd did! Here's her handmade, handsewn, hot-glued FE:



Very cute!!!!!


----------



## moniqueelaine

sullins5 said:


> and...we just finished our Fe..or rather my 22 dd did! Here's her handmade, handsewn, hot-glued FE:



OMG too cute were did you find the little feet??? that is so cute....i just ordered mine off ebay yesterday..cannot wait for my trip NEXT SUMMER


----------



## AmandaRG

sullins5 said:


> and...we just finished our fe..or rather my 22 dd did! Here's her handmade, handsewn, hot-glued fe:



love it!!!


----------



## Cheryl726

sullins5 said:


> and...we just finished our Fe..or rather my 22 dd did! Here's her handmade, handsewn, hot-glued FE:



That is adorable!  Can I ask how she made it?


----------



## sullins5

Jessica_of_FL said:


> Very cute!!!!!



Thanks! We had fun making it   



moniqueelaine said:


> OMG too cute were did you find the little feet??? that is so cute....i just ordered mine off ebay yesterday..cannot wait for my trip NEXT SUMMER



Our FE is a product of Hobby Lobby...We actually walked around,  asked ourselves what Mickey's feet would look like, and ta da..So, our Mickey's feet are actually paper mache' eggs with wooden discs around the top painted yellow with black cording.  I just hope it holds up..teehee


----------



## sullins5

Cheryl726 said:


> That is adorable!  Can I ask how she made it?



We looked on the FAQ thread, found out about recommended dimensions, and went to Hobby Lobby.  Bought really durable backing (like canvas or denim), and then bought about 1/3 yd of each colored fabric. We made the feet out of paper mache eggs and wooden pieces. We also ironed on the lettering. The painted a dowel rod (didn't really need to though) and attached wooden beads hot glued and painted.  I think she did a great job as she's very creative and talented.

And all w/o a sewing machine...


----------



## Fairy Princess Mom

sullins5 said:


> and...we just finished our Fe..or rather my 22 dd did! Here's her handmade, handsewn, hot-glued FE:



OMG!  That is the cutest FE!!!  Love the feet.  She may have to just start selling those.  Tell her GREAT JOB!

Can't wait to see if anyone answers the mail question.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sullins5

Thanks AmandaRG!!! I had read this before but never noticed 'how' to put the list on the boxes! And I hadn't even checked with the po to see how long it'll take, so great idea! I'm glad we have 3 cabins, because I can at least put a box in two rooms! Thanks for the reminder though!


----------



## AmandaRG

sullins5 said:


> : Anyone mail a box to the cruise ship ahead of time? I would love to know how soon out we need to mail those.  Thanks



I haven't sent a box, but here is the section from the faq:

Boxes Sent the Ship Ahead of Cruise - PLEASE follow these instructions carefully!!!!!! UPDATED AS OF 2/25/2009
 ONE box per stateroom, no exceptions.
 The package must have the guest full name, ship, sailing date, stateroom number or GTY if you have not been assigned a stateroom number.
 The package also must have a packing slip attached to the outside of the box that details the contents of the package. For prescriptions, a copy of the prescription is sufficient. Your list may or may not be read but it must have one. Write packing slip on the outside of the envelope.
 NO FOODS/DRINKS OF ANY KIND, LIQUOR OF ANY KIND, FIREARMS, ETC.. Items that cannot be shipped to the Disney Cruise Line Warehouse and delivered to the ship include: food products (any and all food products including baby food/formula), beverages (liquor, water, etc.), chemicals, and luggage. These items will not be accepted at the warehouse and will be returned. This may cause the dogs to hit on your box and that would be a bad thing.
 The required size of the cartons you are shipping down have to be about the size of a record storage box 12 inches on a side and should not weigh more than 20 lbs. (This has been asked personally by Dave Adams who is the owner)

Address your package(s) to: 
Disney Cruise Line Warehouse 
Guest Name / Stateroom # (GTY, if you don't know what it is when you send the package)
8633 Transport Drive 
Orlando, FL 32832 
Phone: 407-566-8196

In the bottom left corner of the top of the package put the following information: ATTN: HOUSEKEEPING
*Name 
*Sail Date 
*Ship 
*Stateroom Number 
*Packing slip that details contents of the package (for prescriptions, a copy of the prescription is sufficient)
 Packages must arrive by Friday by 3:00pm for the 7-Night Cruise on the Disney Magic (Saturday). 
 Packages must arrive by Friday by 3:00pm for the 4-Night Cruise on the Disney Wonder (Sunday).
 Packages must arrive by Wednesday by 3:00pm for the 3-Night Cruise on the Disney Wonder (Thursday).

If your box is hit on by the screening dog or chosen for additional screening they will open the list and the box and look through it. They will close it back up and provided nothing bad is in it then it will be in your room as usual later after boarding. These boxes will be coming on the ship with the crew mail among other things so they may be in the staterooms later then they were before as they are low priority in the scheme of things for Disney.

It appears they need to arrive a day or two prior to cruising, so I would check with the PO and see how long delivery should take, possibly sending it priority, definitely tracking it. HTH!!


----------



## Fairy Princess Mom

Thanks for the info Amanda!


----------



## CWO4DVC

Received mine from Ebay yeastrday! Nice Pooh and Tigger design with 5 pockets


----------



## CodyBoy

sullins5 said:


> and...we just finished our Fe..or rather my 22 dd did! Here's her handmade, handsewn, hot-glued FE:



that is the COOLEST, give your daugther a high five!! she did an awesome job!!


----------



## sullins5

CodyBoy said:


> that is the COOLEST, give your daugther a high five!! she did an awesome job!!



Thanks! She's pretty creative, in fact she helped me with my idea for our gifts.  I can't wait to show people what we made, it was so much fun. I'll pass along the encouraging words to her though.


----------



## Fairy Princess Mom

CWO4DVC said:


> Received mine from Ebay yeastrday! Nice Pooh and Tigger design with 5 pockets



I would have loved to have gotten a FE with a Pooh theme, but my DD wanted us to be princes and princess'!


----------



## lisare

sullins5 said:


> and...we just finished our Fe..or rather my 22 dd did! Here's her handmade, handsewn, hot-glued FE:



Great job.  I love the feet.


----------



## sullins5

lisare said:


> Great job.  I love the feet.



 Thanks!


----------



## ariel39

AmandaRG said:


> I haven't sent a box, but here is the section from the faq:
> 
> Boxes Sent the Ship Ahead of Cruise - PLEASE follow these instructions carefully!!!!!! UPDATED AS OF 2/25/2009
>  ONE box per stateroom, no exceptions.
>  The package must have the guest full name, ship, sailing date, stateroom number or GTY if you have not been assigned a stateroom number.
>  The package also must have a packing slip attached to the outside of the box that details the contents of the package. For prescriptions, a copy of the prescription is sufficient. Your list may or may not be read but it must have one. Write packing slip on the outside of the envelope.
>  NO FOODS/DRINKS OF ANY KIND, LIQUOR OF ANY KIND, FIREARMS, ETC.. Items that cannot be shipped to the Disney Cruise Line Warehouse and delivered to the ship include: food products (any and all food products including baby food/formula), beverages (liquor, water, etc.), chemicals, and luggage. These items will not be accepted at the warehouse and will be returned. This may cause the dogs to hit on your box and that would be a bad thing.
>  The required size of the cartons you are shipping down have to be about the size of a record storage box 12 inches on a side and should not weigh more than 20 lbs. (This has been asked personally by Dave Adams who is the owner)
> 
> Address your package(s) to:
> Disney Cruise Line Warehouse
> Guest Name / Stateroom # (GTY, if you don't know what it is when you send the package)
> 8633 Transport Drive
> Orlando, FL 32832
> Phone: 407-566-8196
> 
> In the bottom left corner of the top of the package put the following information: ATTN: HOUSEKEEPING
> *Name
> *Sail Date
> *Ship
> *Stateroom Number
> *Packing slip that details contents of the package (for prescriptions, a copy of the prescription is sufficient)
>  Packages must arrive by Friday by 3:00pm for the 7-Night Cruise on the Disney Magic (Saturday).
>  Packages must arrive by Friday by 3:00pm for the 4-Night Cruise on the Disney Wonder (Sunday).
>  Packages must arrive by Wednesday by 3:00pm for the 3-Night Cruise on the Disney Wonder (Thursday).
> 
> If your box is hit on by the screening dog or chosen for additional screening they will open the list and the box and look through it. They will close it back up and provided nothing bad is in it then it will be in your room as usual later after boarding. These boxes will be coming on the ship with the crew mail among other things so they may be in the staterooms later then they were before as they are low priority in the scheme of things for Disney.
> 
> It appears they need to arrive a day or two prior to cruising, so I would check with the PO and see how long delivery should take, possibly sending it priority, definitely tracking it. HTH!!



Why would you send a box?


----------



## sullins5

ariel39 said:


> Why would you send a box?




Hi ...I'm having to send 2 boxes for all of my FE gifts.  My dh doesn't want to check any more bags than we have too, and my gifts are big enough that I don't want to carry them on either. I've read where some folks send them on ahead, and I already have the 12x12x12 boxes, so I'll probably send 'Mickey' (my FE) on ahead also!

I've read where people have also shipped their snorkels/fins/gear on ahead also.  Guess there's lots to ship if you don't want to carry/check it at the airport! Hope this answers your questions!


----------



## AZMermaid

sullins5 said:


> Hi ...I'm having to send 2 boxes for all of my FE gifts.



Do you have 2 rooms? It is one box per room.


----------



## sullins5

AZMermaid said:


> Do you have 2 rooms? It is one box per room.



 Yes...lol! I actually have 3 rooms, so I'm good! It's also my inlaws 50th Anniversary, and I'd like to ship down some 'little surprises' for their celebration too! And Hopefully, I won't have to use the 3rd room for a box too! But thanks for the reminder!


----------



## JMJ3553

I have been looking through the numerous fish extender posts and googling wall organzers, fish extenders... blah blah blah blah blah 

I finally found something that looks like it was useful 

Hope this link works, but I found a you tube video of a lady making a wall hanging for coupons, but the concept will def. work for a fish extender.  I was going to break down and buy one, but now I am kind of excited about actually making one again (more special, I think).  Can't wait to go the craft store now


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2n83BQhIa8


----------



## jessica52877

JMJ3553 said:


> I have been looking through the numerous fish extender posts and googling wall organzers, fish extenders... blah blah blah blah blah
> 
> I finally found something that looks like it was useful
> 
> Hope this link works, but I found a you tube video of a lady making a wall hanging for coupons, but the concept will def. work for a fish extender.  I was going to break down and buy one, but now I am kind of excited about actually making one again (more special, I think).  Can't wait to go the craft store now
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2n83BQhIa8



If you look somewhere on the info thread I think there is a link to the directions on here, no sew or you can adapt it for sewing.


----------



## DisPrincess26

Although this will be my 2nd DCL, I have never heard of the Fish Extender idea before. So after spending all day reading up on everything, I just ordered my first FE for my upcoming January trip! I am so excited! Me and my mom spent a lot of time getting everything customized just right, and I think it is going to turn out great!


----------



## ibouncetoo

JMJ3553 said:


> I have been looking through the numerous fish extender posts and googling wall organzers, fish extenders... blah blah blah blah blah
> 
> I finally found something that looks like it was useful
> 
> Hope this link works, but I found a you tube video of a lady making a wall hanging for coupons, but the concept will def. work for a fish extender. I was going to break down and buy one, but now I am kind of excited about actually making one again (more special, I think). Can't wait to go the craft store now
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2n83BQhIa8


 
Just remember your pockets will need to have a 'pleat' in them so people can get the gifts inside...the pockets in that demo are flat and would only hold flat pieces of paper!

.


----------



## JMJ3553

ibouncetoo said:


> Just remember your pockets will need to have a 'pleat' in them so people can get the gifts inside...the pockets in that demo are flat and would only hold flat pieces of paper!
> 
> .




Hmmm... didn't think about that... I figured if the pockets were big enough it would hold whatever...

now I have to figure out to make "pleats"


----------



## our3boys

Is the fish hook already on the wall? Or do we bring one of those also?


----------



## ppartekim

our3boys said:


> Is the fish hook already on the wall? Or do we bring one of those also?



The Fish on the wall is for Disney Mail. The FE uses a rope or string to hang over this fish. The FE then hangs below the fish. I'm sure there are pictures showing this somewhere here.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

sullins5 said:


> Thanks! We had fun making it
> 
> 
> 
> Our FE is a product of Hobby Lobby...We actually walked around,  asked ourselves what Mickey's feet would look like, and ta da..So, our Mickey's feet are actually paper mache' eggs with wooden discs around the top painted yellow with black cording.  I just hope it holds up..teehee



WOW!! Your dd is so creative. One of the top cutest FE's I have seen


----------



## sullins5

MickeyMinnieMelanie said:


> WOW!! Your dd is so creative. One of the top cutest FE's I have seen



Aww...thank you SO much! I will admit, we were quite concerned it'd come across 'too homemade' or 'hokey'...but we do alot of designing and decorating and she loved the challenge! Great fun! I'm sure a seamstress will know how to make it better, but for our first, and our first cruise, we're excited! Thanks again!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

I have seen a few pictures with seahorses instead of fish. Are those on the dream? When I was on the magic all I saw were fish.


----------



## sullins5

MickeyMinnieMelanie said:


> I have seen a few pictures with seahorses instead of fish. Are those on the dream? When I was on the magic all I saw were fish.



I believe so...that's what I heard!


----------



## Fairy Princess Mom

sullins5 said:


> I believe so...that's what I heard!



I heard the same. Maybe they are on the concierge level?


----------



## jessica52877

I think all of them on the dream have seahorses. I could be wrong but that is all I have seen pictures of.


----------



## sorul82?

On the Dream, seahorses are one side of the ship.


----------



## ppartekim

sullins5 said:


> I believe so...that's what I heard!





Fairy Princess Mom said:


> I heard the same. Maybe they are on the concierge level?





jessica52877 said:


> I think all of them on the dream have seahorses. I could be wrong but that is all I have seen pictures of.





sorul82? said:


> On the Dream, seahorses are one side of the ship.



On the Dream, there are Fish (Port side), Sea Horses (Starboard side) and Starfish (Conceirge level). I think this was to help folks who get lost find at least the side of the ship they are on faster. I like it and kinda wish they would add Sea Horses to the Classic ships.


----------



## JMJ3553

I forgot to come back and post pics of my fish extender... so far... I still have finishing touches, but I am so proud of it 

Also approx. how much is it to ship a box to your stateroom.  I know there will be differences depending on where you live, but I was just looking for a round about price??


----------



## ppartekim

JMJ3553 said:


> I forgot to come back and post pics of my fish extender... so far... I still have finishing touches, but I am so proud of it
> 
> Also approx. how much is it to ship a box to your stateroom.  I know there will be differences depending on where you live, but I was just looking for a round about price??



You have the right to be proud. Looks nice. 
I take the the letters are the person's first initial?


----------



## JMJ3553

ppartekim said:


> You have the right to be proud. Looks nice.
> I take the the letters are the person's first initial?



Yep... I have a Mickey wizard head to say our family name... the wizard to match the stars... it was somebody's suggestion on here and I love it!


----------



## Fairy Princess Mom

JMJ3553 said:


> Yep... I have a Mickey wizard head to say our family name... the wizard to match the stars... it was somebody's suggestion on here and I love it!



Great job!  I love to be crafty, but I'm not a seamstress.  I decided to buy one so that I had one less thing to stress about!

Good for you!


----------



## Fairy Princess Mom

ppartekim said:


> On the Dream, there are Fish (Port side), Sea Horses (Starboard side) and Starfish (Conceirge level). I think this was to help folks who get lost find at least the side of the ship they are on faster. I like it and kinda wish they would add Sea Horses to the Classic ships.



Thanks for helping to clear this up!  I think that it is a great idea to help you out.  Now to just figure right and left!


----------



## ppartekim

Fairy Princess Mom said:


> Thanks for helping to clear this up!  I think that it is a great idea to help you out.  Now to just figure right and left!



just remember the old sayings: 

First *Star* to the *Right*. 

Don't get _Left_ at the _Port_.


----------



## Fairy Princess Mom

ppartekim said:


> just remember the old sayings:
> 
> First *Star* to the *Right*.
> 
> Don't get _Left_ at the _Port_.



Good one!  Let's just see if I can remember that as my DD goes flying out the door because she knows which way to go!  LOL

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## sullins5

JMJ3553 said:


> Also approx. how much is it to ship a box to your stateroom.  I know there will be differences depending on where you live, but I was just looking for a round about price??



I can tell you that our Post Office said it could take up to two weeks normally or priority mail..probably around $15.00.  But a great friend on these boards checked UPS and for 5lbs I think it's $12. and then for 10lbs it's $14.00! And they insure each box for $100. And track it and let you know when it gets there! So I am definitely sending my two boxes down UPS.! And we live in MS but close to TN!

Hope this helps!


----------



## JMJ3553

Hmmm... that is not too bad.  My mom was trying to tell me it was going to be pricey, but she often pretends to know to everything


----------



## Mama Lo

We almost always ship a box or two down for our stays at WDW.

The key to getting the least expensive shipping with UPS is to do it far enough in advance to use their ground service.  I see that you are in NYC, we are in NJ not far out side the city, so we are in the same zone.  You have to allow for 3 days in transit.  

I just did a quick search at UPS.com.  You can ship 10 lbs for about $14 and 20 lbs for about $17.50.  If you give it to them today it will get there by close of business on Tuesday.    

I also think that the flat rate post office boxes are good if you don't have that much stuff.


----------



## TigerTink08

ppartekim said:


> just remember the old sayings:
> 
> First *Star* to the *Right*.
> 
> Don't get _Left_ at the _Port_.



I absolutely love this!  I will def remember this so much better now


----------



## 4braders

I am interested in finding out how you join a fish extender group? I am cruising Jan 21-jan 28, 2012. I am surprising my oldest son with a disney cruise for his 13th birtday which is on jan. 22. I would love to be a part of the fish extender group. It sounds like so much fun!


----------



## QuiltTeddy

4braders said:


> I am interested in finding out how you join a fish extender group? I am cruising Jan 21-jan 28, 2012. I am surprising my oldest son with a disney cruise for his 13th birtday which is on jan. 22. I would love to be a part of the fish extender group. It sounds like so much fun!



Go to the "meet" thread for your cruise.  You can usually find out in there if they are organizing one.


----------



## Minnie Monellen

4braders said:


> I am interested in finding out how you join a fish extender group? I am cruising Jan 21-jan 28, 2012. I am surprising my oldest son with a disney cruise for his 13th birtday which is on jan. 22. I would love to be a part of the fish extender group. It sounds like so much fun!





http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39857984

I think this is the link for your meet group.


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

So is this just for DVC members only? Or can everyone participate? And also, do all stateroom levels have the fish?? 

Gotta love newbies


----------



## stargazertechie

MrsPotatoHead425 said:


> So is this just for DVC members only? Or can everyone participate? And also, do all stateroom levels have the fish??
> 
> Gotta love newbies



Not just for DVC members! Anyone (even first time cruisers like me!) can participate or even organize the FE 


AFAIK, the only exception to the "fish" are concierge on the Dream since the area is "gated"


----------



## disneydiane61

So I made my FE today.   

I'm going on the 9/20 Wonder repositioning cruise with my best friend Donna.  Our husbands are going to Palm Springs for a week of golf and since neither one of us golf, we decided to cruise instead. 

 I thought it turned out really nice.  I found all of the items I needed at either Joann's or Michael's. Total cost 14 dollars. I sewed the FE ( I'm not a seamstress, but do do machine quilting and I do have a very nice machine  ).  I do not embroider, so I purchased Disney Scrapbooking items  at the above stores and glued them on. 

So give it a try... I'm glad I did. The ones on ETSY and EBAY are great.  But I saved over $30, enjoyed making it and it's ORIGINAL.


----------



## sherreis

disneydiane61 said:


> So I made my FE today.
> 
> I'm going on the 9/20 Wonder repositioning cruise with my best friend Donna.  Our husbands are going to Palm Springs for a week of golf and since neither one of us golf, we decided to cruise instead.
> 
> I thought it turned out really nice.  I found all of the items I needed at either Joann's or Michael's. Total cost 14 dollars. I sewed the FE ( I'm not a seamstress, but do do machine quilting and I do have a very nice machine  ).  I do not embroider, so I purchased Disney Scrapbooking items  at the above stores and glued them on.
> 
> So give it a try... I'm glad I did. The ones on ETSY and EBAY are great.  But I saved over $30, enjoyed making it and it's ORIGINAL.



Great job!


----------



## DaniB

disneydiane61 said:


> So I made my FE today.
> 
> I thought it turned out really nice.  I found all of the items I needed at either Joann's or Michael's. Total cost 14 dollars. I sewed the FE ( I'm not a seamstress, but do do machine quilting and I do have a very nice machine  ).  I do not embroider, so I purchased Disney Scrapbooking items  at the above stores and glued them on.



I love the swirly/sparkly blue material!


----------



## Mickeygolf

Great job.  I love the home made ones better than the ones you can buy.  I know the purchased ones are usually nicer than most of the home made versions, but there's a lot of saticfaction in making your own.  My daughter and I are finishing up ours that we did together.  She loved the idea from the get go and I'm the Disney freak in our house.  So it's been a great Daddy/Daughter project for our cruise in October.  

Way to go!!!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

stargazertechie said:


> Not just for DVC members! Anyone (even first time cruisers like me!) can participate or even organize the FE
> 
> 
> AFAIK, the only exception to the "fish" are concierge on the Dream since the area is "gated"



I was told by someone who asked DCL that the concierge gates are left open during the day, but are locked in the evening/night. So FE gifts would just need to be distributed to them during the day.


----------



## pdwimmer

Luckymomoftwo said:


> I was told by someone who asked DCL that the concierge gates are left open during the day, but are locked in the evening/night. So FE gifts would just need to be distributed to them during the day.



I am on the concierge for my cruise and am actually organizing the FE.  If for some reason the gates are locked when you go to deliver the FE gift, you can leave it at guest services and they will deliver it to the room for you.  So no worries, the concierge guests can participate as well!


----------



## girl_barrie

disneydiane61 said:


> So I made my FE today.
> 
> I'm going on the 9/20 Wonder repositioning cruise with my best friend Donna.  Our husbands are going to Palm Springs for a week of golf and since neither one of us golf, we decided to cruise instead.
> 
> I thought it turned out really nice.  I found all of the items I needed at either Joann's or Michael's. Total cost 14 dollars. I sewed the FE ( I'm not a seamstress, but do do machine quilting and I do have a very nice machine  ).  I do not embroider, so I purchased Disney Scrapbooking items  at the above stores and glued them on.
> 
> So give it a try... I'm glad I did. The ones on ETSY and EBAY are great.  But I saved over $30, enjoyed making it and it's ORIGINAL.





Mickeygolf said:


> Great job.  I love the home made ones better than the ones you can buy.  I know the purchased ones are usually nicer than most of the home made versions, but there's a lot of saticfaction in making your own.  My daughter and I are finishing up ours that we did together.  She loved the idea from the get go and I'm the Disney freak in our house.  So it's been a great Daddy/Daughter project for our cruise in October.
> 
> Way to go!!!



I LOVE your FE!!!! And I do agree that there is something really special about all of the personal touches of the homemade ones. The ones that you buy on etsy or ebay are beautiful, and made with care by an actual human being - which is GREAT - IMO, but the uniqueness of something that is made out of excitement and family fun is the BEST!!


----------



## richelletaranto1

MrsPotatoHead425 said:


> So is this just for DVC members only? Or can everyone participate? And also, do all stateroom levels have the fish??
> 
> Gotta love newbies



anyone can participate.  The fish is a brass knob plaque??? I guess is how you would describe it and everyone has one next to their door.  People make bags to hang on them.  The FE exchange is like a combiniation of trick or treating/secret santa.  It's always fun to receive presents and delivering things gives the kids and I something to do in the mornings.  Oriental trading, Christmas tree shops, $ stores are good ideas.  Don't spend a ton of money, most people do trinkets.  I am not organizing it this year though.

Richelle


----------



## Fairy Princess Mom

I think your FE is great!  Love the blue fabric also.

I did buy ours from someone on etsy, but I love crafting, I just don't have the time.

Good job!


----------



## azdisneyfam

disneydiane61 said:


> So I made my FE today.
> 
> I'm going on the 9/20 Wonder repositioning cruise with my best friend Donna.  Our husbands are going to Palm Springs for a week of golf and since neither one of us golf, we decided to cruise instead.
> 
> I thought it turned out really nice.  I found all of the items I needed at either Joann's or Michael's. Total cost 14 dollars. I sewed the FE ( I'm not a seamstress, but do do machine quilting and I do have a very nice machine  ).  I do not embroider, so I purchased Disney Scrapbooking items  at the above stores and glued them on.
> 
> So give it a try... I'm glad I did. The ones on ETSY and EBAY are great.  But I saved over $30, enjoyed making it and it's ORIGINAL.



I LOVE your FE!!  Great job!  Are those scrapbooking stickers you used?  So cute!


----------



## sanjuan60

azdisneyfam said:


> I LOVE your FE!!  Great job!  Are those scrapbooking stickers you used?  So cute!



You did a WONDERFUL JOB~~!
congratulations.
I am busy trying to round up my FE GIfts for everyone. That has been a FUN addition to my Cruise preparations.
Happy Planning!  
cheers,susan


----------



## sanjuan60

sanjuan60 said:


> You did a WONDERFUL JOB~~!
> congratulations.
> I am busy trying to round up my FE GIfts for everyone. That has been a FUN addition to my Cruise preparations.
> Happy Planning!
> cheers,susan



this was for diane who did a great job on her FE


----------



## Lgdahncke

Can u please tell me how I find the fish extender roster for the cruise I'm taking on Jan 7 2012


----------



## Minnie Monellen

Lgdahncke said:


> Can u please tell me how I find the fish extender roster for the cruise I'm taking on Jan 7 2012




This is the link for the January 7, 2012  7 night Western on the Magic:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40128285


----------



## karentan

Lgdahncke said:


> Can u please tell me how I find the fish extender roster for the cruise I'm taking on Jan 7 2012



here you go:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40128285


----------



## karentan

must have posted at the same time!


----------



## P.Leilani

Mickeygolf said:


> I wish someone would do an instructional Youtube video especially of the no sew type.  I'm doing this with my daugter as a fun dad/daughter project and I have no idea what double fold bias tape, iron on interlacing, or what heat and bond no sew hem is
> 
> But she's bound and determine we make this baby ourselves so I'm willing to give it the old college try.  It may cost me $100 to make it, but we'll get it done eventually.  I have to admit you guys have given me plenty of inspiration with your wonderful designs.  Thanks for that!!!




, Don't feel bad, I felt the same way last year, but was able to make ours.  I took a few pictures from on here and the no-sew instructions to the fabric store and said help!!!! The lady at the fabric store pointed me in the right direction.

Now I was not spending alot of money so I did not buy that backing stuff. So I got real creative, I used some old stiff place matts to give it some body, and an old sheet then, the Princess and the Frog material to cover the front and pockets....sounds crazy I know but by the time I was done it was so cute...(One of the girls in our group made them for many in our group, so she guided me through the process, I'd send her pix on my phone on my work in progress.)


So I say all this to say.... With a little Faith, Trust and Pixie Dust you too can do it.... NOW IF I CAN FIGURE OUT HOW TO POST THE PICTURE I WILL SHOW YOU OURS!!!! NOW THATS THE HARD PART


----------



## jsolar

I'm not very crafty, but I did make these (thanks to Jordak and his designs).
I got for $1 from Target these over the door organizers. 
It worked great!


----------



## Nikki'sMommy

jsolar said:


> I'm not very crafty, but I did make these (thanks to Jordak and his designs).
> I got for $1 from Target these over the door organizers.
> It worked great!
> 
> 
> I did a similar thing but bought 3 small canvas bags from the dollar store and covered them with fabric, trim etc.. How wide was yours?? I read somewhere that they should be 8" max (I made one last year and it was about that but the one I just made is a little wider)..Thanks.,.


----------



## glassslipper2004

I'm also curious about the right width to make them - if they are too wide, do they not fit right in their spot next to the door?


----------



## ariel39

here are the ones we made for our 07/26 cruise to Alaska


----------



## Makayna

glassslipper2004 said:


> I'm also curious about the right width to make them - if they are too wide, do they not fit right in their spot next to the door?



Yes!  I would like to know this too!  What's the WIDEST you can make it and still have it fit?


----------



## ariel39

Makayna said:


> Yes!  I would like to know this too!  What's the WIDEST you can make it and still have it fit?



I think mine were 9 inches wide and I believe you can go up to 11 inches.


----------



## glassslipper2004

Ariel39 - thanks for the width info!  By the way, I love your "went on a Disney cruise..." name badge.  Where did you find it?


----------



## ibouncetoo

I wouldn't do over 9 inches if you are having a dowl (or anything stiff) at the top of the FE.  Wider would be OK if it is soft fabric (like a tote bag) that will drape.

The fish is on an angled wall and you wouldn't want anything stiff poking out into the hallway.

.


----------



## Makayna

ibouncetoo said:


> I wouldn't do over 9 inches if you are having a dowl (or anything stiff) at the top of the FE.  Wider would be OK if it is soft fabric (like a tote bag) that will drape.
> 
> The fish is on an angled wall and you wouldn't want anything stiff poking out into the hallway.
> 
> .



Hmmmmmmmmmmmm. :

I've got some fabric that would be PERFECT for this!!!  But the pattern on the fabric is 12" wide.  Thinking.... thinking.... thinking....

Any advice on how to make this work w/o having it stick out into the hallway would be most appreciated!!! 


EDIT: This is for the Wonder.


----------



## ppartekim

ibouncetoo said:


> I wouldn't do over 9 inches if you are having a dowl (or anything stiff) at the top of the FE.  Wider would be OK if it is soft fabric (like a tote bag) that will drape.
> 
> The fish is on an angled wall and you wouldn't want anything stiff poking out into the hallway.
> 
> .



And if you are making an FE for the Dream/Fantasy the width is about 2-3 inches narrower.


----------



## ge0rgette2

I'm in the process of making my FE for our upcoming cruise --- how do ya'all get those mickey heads at the end of the dowels. I just love it, Only dowels i've seen in the craft stores are balls....

Thanks!!!


----------



## ppartekim

ge0rgette2 said:


> I'm in the process of making my FE for our upcoming cruise --- how do ya'all get those mickey heads at the end of the dowels. I just love it, Only dowels i've seen in the craft stores are balls....
> 
> Thanks!!!



If it has a ball on the end, you can add two more smaller balls to each end for ears.


----------



## ge0rgette2

ppartekim said:


> If it has a ball on the end, you can add two more smaller balls to each end for ears.



TY!!

They didn't look like 2 balls, more like flat circles.. I'm sure I can maneuver something.. 

I'm not too good at sewing, so I'm playing around with some fabric today, i'm going to 'no sew' it


----------



## bagley15

azdisneyfam said:


> I LOVE your FE!!  Great job!  Are those scrapbooking stickers you used?  So cute!


I love your FE.  I have been trying to figure out some ideas and I never thought about scrapbook materials.  You did an AWESOME job!!!!


----------



## twokats

ge0rgette2 said:


> I'm in the process of making my FE for our upcoming cruise --- how do ya'all get those mickey heads at the end of the dowels. I just love it, Only dowels i've seen in the craft stores are balls....
> 
> Thanks!!!



I used a ball and my dh cut two slots in the top and I glued 2 flat circles into the slots.  I will try to take a pic and post.  After I assembled them I painted them so that everything blended.  I also trimed the end so that the circle fit in the slot better.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Thank you. 

I made 2 pockets tonight and iron'ed on 2 mickey ears with our name, I am a tad dissapointed with one of the pockets, i'm not sewing, i'm taping/iron transfer hem stuff  hehe but the iron on transfers are made for lighter fabrics and I chose red, etc.


----------



## twokats

ge0rgette2 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I made 2 pockets tonight and iron'ed on 2 mickey ears with our name, I am a tad dissapointed with one of the pockets, i'm not sewing, i'm taping/iron transfer hem stuff  hehe but the iron on transfers are made for lighter fabrics and I chose red, etc.



I also did the no-sew version and I did mine in black, but I did use the transfer paper that was for dark fabric.  I also did some embellishing on the transfers with fabric paint and made it a little more vibrant.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Yup, think i'm off to staples tomorrow to buy the transfer dark paper instead... I like the look of the red fabric better than the yellow I had...

I never did transfers before, it's fun, and i like it, it's a learning process 
Plus the mickey ears are black too, so didn't want black fabric.. but on the red it would stick out great. I might just toss the 2 pockets i did and buy a package of transfers for dark...

Can I see yours, do you have a picture?


----------



## twokats

ge0rgette2 said:


> Yup, think i'm off to staples tomorrow to buy the transfer dark paper instead... I like the look of the red fabric better than the yellow I had...
> 
> I never did transfers before, it's fun, and i like it, it's a learning process
> Plus the mickey ears are black too, so didn't want black fabric.. but on the red it would stick out great. I might just toss the 2 pockets i did and buy a package of transfers for dark...
> 
> Can I see yours, do you have a picture?



I will get one asap.  My pockets are decorated in gold, so on the black it really popped.


----------



## Mythicalbee

I used the same starry night fabric - it made me think of the night sky out at sea   Love how you used it -- when my pockets are done I'll post a pic 



disneydiane61 said:


> So I made my FE today.
> 
> I'm going on the 9/20 Wonder repositioning cruise with my best friend Donna.  Our husbands are going to Palm Springs for a week of golf and since neither one of us golf, we decided to cruise instead.
> 
> I thought it turned out really nice.  I found all of the items I needed at either Joann's or Michael's. Total cost 14 dollars. I sewed the FE ( I'm not a seamstress, but do do machine quilting and I do have a very nice machine  ).  I do not embroider, so I purchased Disney Scrapbooking items  at the above stores and glued them on.
> 
> So give it a try... I'm glad I did. The ones on ETSY and EBAY are great.  But I saved over $30, enjoyed making it and it's ORIGINAL.


----------



## Makayna

I have a question. 

I have noticed a few people "pleat" the pockets of their FE's.  What do you use to do that?  Do you sew it that way or do you use some sort of product to make it "stick out" like that?!

I'm wanting to use some images that are 12" so I want to pleat it to make it the recommended 9" but I don't know how to do this.  Can anyone help me?!


----------



## JMJ3553

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2760485

This is a link to a post I did about my own fish extender.  I am no expert seamstress, but managed to put something together.  I included a link to two youtube videos that really helped me with the overall structure and the pleats.  Hope it works and hope its helpful


----------



## Makayna

JMJ3553 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2760485
> 
> This is a link to a post I did about my own fish extender.  I am no expert seamstress, but managed to put something together.  I included a link to two youtube videos that really helped me with the overall structure and the pleats.  Hope it works and hope its helpful



Thanks! 

I watched the second video.  I'm not sure I completely understand, but I'm going to give it my best shot tomorrow! LOL!


----------



## ge0rgette2

Okay - working on my FE for about 2 days on and off when I feel.. I'm making a no sew one, as I'm not a good machinist... 

I've been using some hem tape, etc... had the best intentions and knew what I wanted to do.

I've made 4 pockets for us being a family of 4 - spent time making iron-on's.. pleating these pockets putting on some ribbon... and I DISLIKE what i'm doing so much ... GRRRR!!!
I just had to vent.. 

I am going to take a breather from it tonight and maybe buy some different fabric, keeping it all the same color and leaving it at that.


----------



## faith&ali'smom

My 8 yr DD and I are having been working on our FE. We cruise in Oct.


----------



## Makayna

I think my FE is going to turn out really nicely!   I will probably finish it tomorrow.  Will post pics when it's done!


----------



## Evan&Kimberly

jsolar said:


> I'm not very crafty, but I did make these (thanks to Jordak and his designs).
> I got for $1 from Target these over the door organizers.
> It worked great!



You did a great job! Could you tell me when did you buy this at Target and in what area did you find it, I went int there today and didnt see any like yours! TIA


----------



## Evan&Kimberly

I found a great over the door organizer today the only problem is, I think  the width is 13 inches.I will be on the Dream will this be toooooo wide for the area or will I be able to get by with it?


----------



## nikicares

I am not crafty at all either... and here is the NO SEW FE I created...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pinkxray

Evan&Kimberly said:


> You did a great job! Could you tell me when did you buy this at Target and in what area did you find it, I went int there today and didnt see any like yours! TIA



I was just going to ask the same question


----------



## Mythicalbee

ge0rgette2 said:


> Okay - working on my FE for about 2 days on and off when I feel.. I'm making a no sew one, as I'm not a good machinist...
> 
> I've been using some hem tape, etc... had the best intentions and knew what I wanted to do.
> 
> I've made 4 pockets for us being a family of 4 - spent time making iron-on's.. pleating these pockets putting on some ribbon... and I DISLIKE what i'm doing so much ... GRRRR!!!
> I just had to vent..
> 
> I am going to take a breather from it tonight and maybe buy some different fabric, keeping it all the same color and leaving it at that.



How awful to hate what you're doing!!!  If you post a pic, I bet you'll get lots of creative and crafty ideas so you'll end up with something you like using what you've got.  There are so many great 'interpretations' of an FE, maybe just looking at some old posts will inspire you 

Good luck!!!


----------



## MyMyMy

I can not sew out of the life of me, so I searched and searched for something as well.  Just like the one from Target, I found a Home Organizer at JoAnn Fabrics - the items are on clearance for about $5.99 so hopefully the stores by  you will still have some in stock.  The item is labeled SmartSpace Hanging Organizer with 5 pockets - Just in case the image does not show (College room organization) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Shopping and Cruising!


----------



## Evan&Kimberly

MyMyMy said:


> I can not sew out of the life of me, so I searched and searched for something as well.  Just like the one from Target, I found a Home Organizer at JoAnn Fabrics - the items are on clearance for about $5.99 so hopefully the stores by  you will still have some in stock.  The item is labeled SmartSpace Hanging Organizer with 5 pockets - Just in case the image does not show (College room organization)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Shopping and Cruising!



Hi, That is the same brand that I brought on last week they had them on sale for 60% off the problem is that they are a little over 13 inches wide, but they are fabulous and I know that I can really make it look so cute. What colors did they have and what color did you get?


----------



## MyMyMy

I couldn't decide on the color so I bought black and a teal blue. 
I agree, it would look perfect all decorated!
Oh dear, I hope that it will work out in terms of width.  Any luck finding out?


----------



## MyMyMy

Well, I took the organizer out to see how one could make simple adjustments (keeping in mind that I can not sew  )

Good news is that the sides can be folded in since the top portion is cardboard.  Some safety pins to secure the folds in should do the trick ( extra safety pins are always good to have in case of an emergency)  

And that would make the home made Fish Extender about 8 inches in width! 

I sure hope this idea works!


----------



## Evan&Kimberly

MyMyMy said:


> Well, I took the organizer out to see how one could make simple adjustments (keeping in mind that I can not sew  )
> 
> Good news is that the sides can be folded in since the top portion is cardboard.  Some safety pins to secure the folds in should do the trick ( extra safety pins are always good to have in case of an emergency)
> 
> And that would make the home made Fish Extender about 8 inches in width!
> 
> I sure hope this idea works!



I was torn between the same two colors but I got the black. I folded mine in as well but I am a bit scared of the cardboard at the top, I was thinking about cutting the back seam and cut part of the cardboard  so that when I fold it, it would look neater. I am not that crafty but  I have caught the craft bug so we will see. Please make sure that you post a pic when you are finished. When are you going on your cruise? we go the end of Sept. I know that this might sound strange but I was thinking I could  hang it over the door with the hooks?


----------



## MyMyMy

I have quite awhile until our FIRST Disney cruise - Thanksgiving November 2012. However, with that said I am off for a month because I had a recent surgery.  I am recovering well -slowly but surely.  Figured I would never have this time again to be "crafty" when I go back to work.  So I am planning away. 

I thought about hanging over the door as well, but I am having too much fun creating door signs as well.  

BTW love the name Evan -  One of our twin boys name is Evan as well 

Definitely I will share pictures once it is done.  Please do the same!
I bought on eBay Mickey and Minnie fabric iron on - 6 character shapes for $1.99 -  It would probably cost more if I bought fabric and make it myself.  LOL


----------



## ge0rgette2

okay, awaiting the hurricane to hit NY, i've been working on my FE ...

I like everything EXCEPT the Mickey Heads that I put on each pocket.. And it's TOO LATE as I already glued them on ... gr!!

I'm really disliking the way it came out with them on there and i'm not redoing this lol 

Hopefully I can attach a photo here  It's not complete but I'm not happy at all right now  

Any suggestions?


----------



## dancin'girl

Ge0rgette2 - Do you have any more of that red fabric? I'm thinking you could cut another Mickey head in the plain red to glue right over the black patterned ones that you don't like. Maybe it's the two patterns that are clashing and the plain red would work better? Cut one out and lay it down without gluing to see if you like it. I have to say, though, that I think it looks great! I'm hoping that my cruise will do the fish extenders and hopefully I will be able to come up with something that looks half as nice as yours!


----------



## ge0rgette2

Thanks... i love it exc for the Mickey heads in the middle (

I thought I'd like it and should have laid out first.. but DUH! I didn't .. Never did one of these before and I'm really wingin' it .... 

I do have the red left over... I'm going to make a larger head and see if it works better that way.. I was just thinking black cause that's what his ears/head is.. but red might be awesome  

The black and the blue stripes are clashing .. that's why. I'll repost a red in a min and you tell me  

I really wanted our names on it and bought iron on transfer paper and I didn't like that either  

I guess i'm just a pain in the ...


----------



## ge0rgette2

Here we go - better?


----------



## sullins5

ge0rgette2 said:


> okay, awaiting the hurricane to hit NY, i've been working on my FE ...
> 
> I like everything EXCEPT the Mickey Heads that I put on each pocket.. And it's TOO LATE as I already glued them on ... gr!!
> 
> I'm really disliking the way it came out with them on there and i'm not redoing this lol
> 
> Hopefully I can attach a photo here  It's not complete but I'm not happy at all right now
> 
> Any suggestions?



Just another little tip? If you don't like the red...try a solid black Mickey head...even make it a tad bigger.  In decorating, black really makes the mark, makes things stand out (ever noticed things, numbers outlined how much better they look?).  And you've got enough patterns, so the solid black would pull it all together with your black Disney and little Mickey head. If you don't have the material...you can go to a Walmart, buy two pieces of 'stickable' black felt, cut out your heads...and 'voila'..!!! Just another thought!  And hey, you've done a great job!


----------



## ge0rgette2

I used black glittered cardstock... 

I think I might go black that was my original thought but only had the black flowery fabric..


----------



## MemphisMickey

I think the black looks better than the red.  The black just pops a little more than the red one.

Karen


----------



## ge0rgette2

Thank you, thank you! 

4 eyes better than 2  well, I actually have my reading glasses on --- lol


----------



## sullins5

MemphisMickey said:


> I think the black looks better than the red.  The black just pops a little more than the red one.
> 
> Karen


----------



## sullins5

ge0rgette2 said:


> Thank you, thank you!
> 
> 4 eyes better than 2  well, I actually have my reading glasses on --- lol



 Got mine on too!


----------



## ge0rgette2

sullins5 said:


> Got mine on too!



hahahahaha, so 8 is great!!!


----------



## ge0rgette2

Okay taped mickey heads in place and hung up so you can see 4 pockets...




Still needs work


----------



## BLBCB

You could put the names on the black Mickey heads if you still want the names. A metallic pen perhaps would pop nicely?


----------



## ge0rgette2

Great idea. I used glitter cardstock unsure if the metallic would work. You think!?


----------



## Laundress

I'm loving the black micky heads.  stands out nicely. Also love your white micky hands at the top and they way you have alternated the yellow and blue border.   
Sending prayers that all goes well for you with the storm.


----------



## jessica52877

I like the end result. Love that fabric! How did you attach the mickey heads the first time? I was just wondering if you could get them off with the iron but that would probably only work if you used heat n bond vs glue. I like the plain black though so no worries anymore!


----------



## ge0rgette2

I used glue, duh!!! Everything else was a hem tape etc


----------



## sullins5

Good job! Ta-da!!! Almost through, isn't it a nice feeling now? Hope you're not as aggravated, and that you're feeling better about it! Besides with this hurricane, you can't hardly think about it anymore huh? Be safe, and be careful!


----------



## Makayna

IT'S DONE!!!!    


























The poem at the top is one that I tweaked after the wonderful people here on this forum gave me the base for it  to personalize it somewhat.  It also has our first names on the pockets.  I wasn't sure how it was going to turn out, but I'm actually pretty pleased!!!


----------



## Minnie Monellen

Super job!


----------



## nikicares

This is my Fish Extender that I made... Please remember that I am NOT a 'crafty' person at all, and I do not sew! So this is the extent of my talents ... But hey it is handmade and works great


----------



## princesscate

nikicares said:


> This is my Fish Extender that I made... Please remember that I am NOT a 'crafty' person at all, and I do not sew! So this is the extent of my talents ... But hey it is handmade and works great



What a GREAT idea! Too cute!


----------



## Makayna

nikicares said:


> I am not crafty at all either... and here is the NO SEW FE I created...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]





nikicares said:


> This is my Fish Extender that I made... Please remember that I am NOT a 'crafty' person at all, and I do not sew! So this is the extent of my talents ... But hey it is handmade and works great



Just out of curiosity, and not meant to be mean, but I just don't understand... why do you keep posting the same Fish Extender over and over again?!


----------



## ge0rgette2

Makayna said:


> Just out of curiosity, and not meant to be mean, but I just don't understand... why do you keep posting the same Fish Extender over and over again?!



I only see it posted once. Whats the difference anyways!?


----------



## Makayna

ge0rgette2 said:


> I only see it posted once. Whats the difference anyways!?



I just don't see the point.  Unless you're posting an "unfinished" product that you need help with, and then post a "finished" product - that makes sense.  But posting the same FE over and over again?!  Why?  I mean, it clutters up the thread and other FE's that have only been posted ONCE get pushed down.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Hmmm. I cant answer for her. But I know that I posted mine a few times as I needed some help.


----------



## Makayna

ge0rgette2 said:


> Hmmm. I cant answer for her. But I know that I posted mine a few times as I needed some help.



And I don't fault you for that - that, I understand.  I would have done the same thing in your position.


----------



## PiratePrincess214

See all of these great pictures and ideas, I makes me wish I had become more crafty earlier in my life


----------



## Mickeygolf

Makayna said:


> Just out of curiosity, and not meant to be mean, but I just don't understand... why do you keep posting the same Fish Extender over and over again?!



Whether you meant it to be mean or not it was IMO.  And I'm glad they posted again if that is more than once because it's the first time I've seen it.  This thread is so long so I only come in here every once in awhile and go straight to the last page of the thread.  This is the first time I've seen this FE and it's really great and gave my daughter and I another idea.

If you don't like the post just go by it, don't have to be rude!!!  Are you just upset because a really cool FE was posted right after yours???  It's just out of curiosity and not meant to be mean, but I don't understand why your asking the question.


----------



## QuiltTeddy

Many go unnoticed....but that's life....I posted mine a while back and think I got a comment, maybe two, but it's not the end of the world.  I don't see the big deal if people post more than once, or if others quote when they compliment on it and it shows up again in the quote.  Guess I don't understand the big deal.


----------



## Makayna

QuiltTeddy said:


> Many go unnoticed....but that's life....I posted mine a while back and think I got a comment, maybe two, but it's not the end of the world.  I don't see the big deal if people post more than once, or if others quote when they compliment on it and it shows up again in the quote.  Guess I don't understand the big deal.



Well, if someone quotes it, that's fine, of course.  But posting the finished product again and again, it's like "HEY!  LOOK AT MY FISH EXTENDER!  AGAIN!!!"


----------



## Mickeygolf

I still don't understand why you care if other people can benefit from it.  Also, I went back and it looks like they posted it once a little over a week ago and then again right after yours.  That's not really posting it over and over again.  It just seems like you're upset it came right after yours.  I just don't understand why it's that important to you.  

By the way, I thought yours was pretty nice too!


----------



## 4flmoores

Is this made using the no sew instructions?
Thanks!


----------



## CrystalS

Mickeygolf said:


> Whether you meant it to be mean or not it was IMO.  And I'm glad they posted again if that is more than once because it's the first time I've seen it.  This thread is so long so I only come in here every once in awhile and go straight to the last page of the thread.  This is the first time I've seen this FE and it's really great and gave my daughter and I another idea.
> 
> If you don't like the post just go by it, don't have to be rude!!!  Are you just upset because a really cool FE was posted right after yours???  It's just out of curiosity and not meant to be mean, but I don't understand why your asking the question.



I don't feel that she was being mean at all. Just pointing out something that bothered her. It's not like she put down the FE.
I can see both sides, posting once is enough, no need to flood the thread. But I don't think twice is a big deal either, and I probably wouldn't say anything about it unless maybe it got really out of hand.
Perhaps what makes it stand out more is that it is also re-posted in the quotes (no problem with that at all), so it probably just brings it to the posters mind more often and she was bothered by it. 

No biggy, we each have things that bother us. Let's just put it behind us, no need to argue about it.


----------



## Minnie Monellen

CrystalS said:


> I don't feel that she was being mean at all. Just pointing out something that bothered her. It's not like she put down the FE.
> I can see both sides, posting once is enough, no need to flood the thread. But I don't think twice is a big deal either, and I probably wouldn't say anything about it unless maybe it got really out of hand.
> Perhaps what makes it stand out more is that it is also re-posted in the quotes (no problem with that at all), so it probably just brings it to the posters mind more often and she was bothered by it.
> 
> No biggy, we each have things that bother us. Let's just put it behind us, no need to argue about it.



I agree.  Makayna, best wishes for a beautiful wedding and wonderful Disney honeymoon cruise!


----------



## nikicares

Makayna said:


> Just out of curiosity, and not meant to be mean, but I just don't understand... why do you keep posting the same Fish Extender over and over again?!



WOW didnt mean to offend anyone.  I HAVE posted the picture of my FE on 3 different threads about FE's.... not everyone reads ALL the threads so I thought I would post where people was asking about them?  

Not like I went to all 3 threads and posted it at one time... I posted on an older thread about 2 months ago, then posted it again on a different thread about a week ago, then on this tread yesterday.

I NEVER meant for it to be a "look at mine" type thing.  I just wanted people to realize they dont have to get on ebay or have someone make it for them, there are many other ways to create a FE.  

Sorry you wont have to see my FE again! Didnt mean to 'hog' the thread with my picture!


----------



## Makayna

nikicares said:


> WOW didnt mean to offend anyone.  I HAVE posted the picture of my FE on 3 different threads about FE's.... not everyone reads ALL the threads so I thought I would post where people was asking about them?
> 
> Not like I went to all 3 threads and posted it at one time... I posted on an older thread about 2 months ago, then posted it again on a different thread about a week ago, then on this tread yesterday.
> 
> I NEVER meant for it to be a "look at mine" type thing.  I just wanted people to realize they dont have to get on ebay or have someone make it for them, there are many other ways to create a FE.
> 
> Sorry you wont have to see my FE again! Didnt mean to 'hog' the thread with my picture!



I'm sorry if I came off a bit b*tchy. I'm in the height of wedding planning, so stress level is maxed out, and I knew I'd seen the same FE at least 3 times, and it just caught me wrong.  Sorry for taking it out on you. 

It IS a very nice FE, and it does look really great!  You did a good job.


----------



## ge0rgette2

I'm sorry too, I held up a few posts this past weekend asking for help on mine --- it was frustrating.

Congrats on your wedding!!!

Have a good day all


----------



## sullins5

Oh my goodness! You ALL have done great..especially all of you who are like us, and can't sew a stitch !!!! After our FE, my dd who made the bulk of it, really got motivated and bought herself a machine to learn how to sew!!!
So how cool is that?  She was motivated to get sewing!!! This thread is totally about encouraging one anothers craftiness, getting ideas, sharing ideas, giving helps, and  using old ones too! Because of this thread, we tried our own FE instead of buying.  But it also gives folks a place to find out WHERE to buy and where someone can go if they don't want to make one! Thanks everyone for showing your talent...hopefully, it'll encourage someone else who thinks they can't do it...to go ahead and try!


----------



## carmie3377

Here is mine from our PC cruise.  I just searched the thread and realized that I had not posted it on this thread before:






It was very lovingly sewed by hand, lol.  The lettering is done with cardstock on my Cricut.  The ends of the dowel rod are the ends a of party favor Slinky Dog.  I wrapped a wire around the rod to make the slinky.  The monkeys and fishing line form the holder for the rod.


----------



## Makayna

carmie3377 said:


> Here is mine from our PC cruise.  I just searched the thread and realized that I had not posted it on this thread before:



I LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## ge0rgette2

NICE!!!! 

I'm still trying to put initials on my mickey heads! LOL
Bought glittered blue, they didn't have red, initials and letters, but they look icky!
LMAO!

I'm in the process of cutting out initials with a scissor and some glitter foam!


----------



## sullins5

carmie3377 said:


> Here is mine from our PC cruise.  I just searched the thread and realized that I had not posted it on this thread before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very lovingly sewed by hand, lol.  The lettering is done with cardstock on my Cricut.  The ends of the dowel rod are the ends a of party favor Slinky Dog.  I wrapped a wire around the rod to make the slinky.  The monkeys and fishing line form the holder for the rod.



 Toooo cute! Your creativity is great! Loved the slinky dog, monkeys, and well, just everything! Way to think 'outside of the box'!!


----------



## ge0rgette2

hehehehe I've looked at this 3x already and LOVE IT !!!! 
I can't stop looking - so many great ideas on this board..

Too bad mine isn't done yet! hehe


----------



## RweTHEREyet

ge0rgette2 said:


> NICE!!!!
> 
> I'm still trying to put initials on my mickey heads! LOL
> Bought glittered blue, they didn't have red, initials and letters, but they look icky!
> LMAO!
> 
> I'm in the process of cutting out initials with a scissor and some glitter foam!



Do I remember that you have a Cricut?  Why not cut the names out in vinyl?  I get mine free from a local sign shop that gives me their scraps.  Their scraps are huge pieces to me.


----------



## ge0rgette2

I do hav a criCut and i am not very good with it. Ive tried it. Either too small or too big. I dont know if i have any vinyl shops near me.


----------



## MyMyMy

carmie3377 said:


> Here is mine from our PC cruise.  I just searched the thread and realized that I had not posted it on this thread before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very lovingly sewed by hand, lol.  The lettering is done with cardstock on my Cricut.  The ends of the dowel rod are the ends a of party favor Slinky Dog.  I wrapped a wire around the rod to make the slinky.  The monkeys and fishing line form the holder for the rod.




Love this one!  Thanks for the ideas! I bought the Woody and Buzz Toy Story pillow sew and stitch fabric on clearance but just couldn't think about how I was going to use it to design a FE.  

I do not sew but I guaranteed it will be glued and taped with TLC ;-)


----------



## ge0rgette2

I so wish I could find Mickey fabric in my local stores..

I searched and searched and finally found the blue stripped one at Joann's Fabrics mixed in with the disney fleece.

I like it but didn't jump for joy over it but I was desperate.

I do have extra, maybe I'll just redo mine without the Mickey heads... or use the mickey fabric as the background with plain pockets up front..

The ideas are endless aren't they?


----------



## carmie3377

Makayna said:


> I LOVE THIS!!!





ge0rgette2 said:


> NICE!!!!
> 
> I'm still trying to put initials on my mickey heads! LOL
> Bought glittered blue, they didn't have red, initials and letters, but they look icky!
> LMAO!
> 
> I'm in the process of cutting out initials with a scissor and some glitter foam!





sullins5 said:


> Toooo cute! Your creativity is great! Loved the slinky dog, monkeys, and well, just everything! Way to think 'outside of the box'!!





MyMyMy said:


> Love this one!  Thanks for the ideas! I bought the Woody and Buzz Toy Story pillow sew and stitch fabric on clearance but just couldn't think about how I was going to use it to design a FE.
> 
> I do not sew but I guaranteed it will be glued and taped with TLC ;-)



Thanks everyone!  I was so excited when I found the Toy Story fabric. It was DD's idea to have Slinky Dog as the dowel rod and I searched high and low to find the perfect size Slinky Dog but wasn't having much luck.  I just happened upon the party favors at Hobby Lobby and they worked great.  The monkeys were a last minute idea and we ran to Target at almost closing time and thankfully found them!  "Buzz, the Monkeys aren't working, we're formulating another plan!", lol

And I'm not much of a sewer either.  I can sew straight lines with a machine but that's it.  Since I didn't have access to a machine, I did hand sew it and it took awhile, but I was very pleased with the outcome.  

For our next cruise, I'm taking one that i took on our first cruise.  The cruise is a surprise for the kids anyway so I wouldn't have time to work on it.  It's the same design but has a Mickey theme


----------



## sbabymama2

I love all this info on the FE...but what are some examples of things to put in them...or are they cruise specific?  thanks!


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

ge0rgette2 said:


> I so wish I could find Mickey fabric in my local stores.



I used to have good luck at finding Disney fabric at our local Joanne's and other fabric stores.  Even WalMart had a good selection -- back when ours used to carry fabric.  Not so lucky anymore, but I have found a good/great selection on eBay!


----------



## budbeerlady

ppartekim said:


> And if you are making an FE for the Dream/Fantasy the width is about 2-3 inches narrower.



What is the safe width for the Dream?  Is 8 inches too wide for that ship?  Too much to think about with this FE creating.


----------



## ge0rgette2

or


----------



## Evan&Kimberly

Love those colors


----------



## ge0rgette2

.. but which would you chose to keep ? LOL 

I'm not crazy about the redd'ish one... I'm soooo confused!


----------



## Evan&Kimberly

ge0rgette2 said:


> .. but which would you chose to keep ? LOL
> 
> I'm not crazy about the redd'ish one... I'm soooo confused!



Ooooo I thought you were doing each one a different color, but if I had to pick it would be the yellow one!


----------



## QuiltTeddy

ge0rgette2 said:


> or




Your new layout looks very close to one I just made (my first one).  I posted it way back and don't have the patience to go back and look through each page to refer you to it, so I'm going to repost here (I'll probably get flamed, but....)    I love your backing fabric, which is different from mine.  I think the yellow is the exact same.  






You have my vote!


----------



## ge0rgette2

LOVE YOURS!!!

I won't flame ya! hehehehe

I saw that fabric of yours on a website today - I'm using what I have, I've put too much energy in this already! LOL

The reddish one was my first 2 weeks ago and I've been playing w/ the idea for a week now whether I like it! LOL

You have 2 pockets, might be better off doing that - but assumed i was making 4 to put our names on it so it doesn't walk away
on our cruise! hehehe
But maybe I'll use your idea and make 2 larger pockets...

How did you make your mickey heads? Fabric? I used glitter cardstock and it's icky! LOL

How did you make your names on top - iron on?
Do tell .. do tell LOL


----------



## QuiltTeddy

Well you could use the yellow as the pockets and then make a Mickey head out of the red.  I think that would look nice.  It would also minimize the amount of the red.  

I'm just very conservative, so that was as "wild" as I could possibly get.  All my quilts are always conservative, so it was hard not to be on the FE too. I did quilt the background fabric and the top and hand appliqued the logo and mickey heads on.

The Mickey heads are out of fabric (the same fabric I used on the top with the logo).  I used my Cricut (Mickey font) to cut them out. 

I printed the logo with our names at the top on my printer.  I used printable fabric (got it at Joanns).  I've made memory quilts this way, so it was what I thought of first. 

And, thank you.


----------



## dancin'girl

ge0rgette2 said:


> Here we go - better?



Yes! I do like the red much better!  Great job!


----------



## dancin'girl

ge0rgette2 said:


> I used black glittered cardstock...
> 
> I think I might go black that was my original thought but only had the black flowery fabric..



Wait a minute!!!! I didn't catch the balck glitter mickey head - I love that more!


----------



## ge0rgette2

hehehehe I posted several ones...

And now i'm deciding if I'm going to re-do it!


----------



## dancin'girl

ge0rgette2 said:


> hehehehe I posted several ones...
> 
> And now i'm deciding if I'm going to re-do it!



What? Re-do it? Like from the beginning? I guess you could make another and then pick which one you like better, but I really do think your original looks great!


----------



## ge0rgette2

Yes, I just posted 2 diff ones, i'm not exactly happy w/ the red/blue one... I like the fabric just not the pockets w/ mickey heads...
It's a few posts back!


----------



## QuiltTeddy

dancin'girl said:


> What? Re-do it? Like from the beginning? I guess you could make another and then pick which one you like better, but I really do think your original looks great!




NOOOOOOO, you just need to go on a second cruise and use the second one then!!!!


Sorry, I didn't see your questions until I saw the next reply, so I edited my prior post and answered your questions.


----------



## ge0rgette2

LMAO!!! Yeah just have to convince hubbie to take me on another cruise! LMFAO!


----------



## ge0rgette2

I have a cricut too, bought it years ago in Walmart figuring I'd use it more only started using it this May for my daughters communion. I have no clue what i'm doing - the cardstock I have seems to be too thick for the machine - even if i try a few times and adjust the settings. 

Printable fabric.. uhoh - another run to Joann's! LOL 
My husband is going to kill me another run to the fabric store.
Could I use that for our names instead of iron on transfers?


I printed the logo with our names at the top on my printer.  I used printable fabric (got it at Joanns).  I've made memory quilts this way, so it was what I thought of first. 

And, thank you. [/QUOTE]


----------



## SheaBear

ge0rgette2 said:


> or



i actually like both colors.. alternating much like they are in the picture. you could use the printable iron transfer paper to put names right on the pockets or even use black mickey heads with the names written in the color of the pocket or simple white. Just some suggestions.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## howdydoodyswife

Makayna said:


> IT'S DONE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poem at the top is one that I tweaked after the wonderful people here on this forum gave me the base for it  to personalize it somewhat.  It also has our first names on the pockets.  I wasn't sure how it was going to turn out, but I'm actually pretty pleased!!!



Love it! And congrats on getting married!


----------



## Cruella 66

Goodness, there are over 106 pages and thousands of responses on this beastly thread.  We are going on our 2nd cruise and this will be our first with Fish Extenders.  We'll actually be on our cruise over Christmas.  Can you please give me ideas of FE gifts?  Also, if you make FE's and sell them...send me a PM with pictures and your prices.  Thanks everyone!  Cindy


----------



## redheadtove

Cruella 66 said:


> Goodness, there are over 106 pages and thousands of responses on this beastly thread.  We are going on our 2nd cruise and this will be our first with Fish Extenders.  We'll actually be on our cruise over Christmas.  Can you please give me ideas of FE gifts?  Also, if you make FE's and sell them...send me a PM with pictures and your prices.  Thanks everyone!  Cindy



Try www.esty.com for Fish Extenders. I just purchased mine there. It is been custom made for us and I'm kinda excited about it. Our cruise is over New Years, so I can't wait!! As for gifts, I'm trying to figure that one out myself. I'm not crafty at all . But once I figure something out, I will let you know.


----------



## Makayna

howdydoodyswife said:


> Love it! And congrats on getting married!



Just saw this.  Thanks!


----------



## cmclaura

Call me an FE snob but, for my money, no one makes a better FE holder than gradysmommy at eBay.  We've used ours on 4 cruises so far and it still looks brand new, holds up well, and is really extremely well made. 

When delivering FEs you get to see everyone's FE holders and, quite honestly, some of them are terrible (i.e., the plastic bag from a clothing store that someone stuck on their fish -- really, people, you could at least use a Disney bag ) and some home-made ones were really difficult to use (the pockets extended all the way down so your FE gift disappeared down the hole) or looked like they were about to fall apart or were already ripping from the weight of the FE gifts.

I'm crafty and can sew but it was just so worth it to me to spend $30 to get a quality product.  It would have cost me far more than that in materials and valuable time to make my own.  And it's kind of cool to see others that she's made -- you feel like you're in a special club.   

Ours is going on our 5th and 6th cruises this year, so my cost per unit value is down to about $5 a trip.  Does this mean that after 30 cruises, it's free?!


----------



## ge0rgette2

Great idea. Im in the process of making mine. I like my fabric etc but its costing me a small fortune. My daughter and I ar making it ao thatvalone is nice but Its work. Whats yours look like!?


----------



## loveysbydesign

Finally finished the FE to surprise my in-laws with for their 1st cruise on october! I did just buy some purple ribbon so I'll swap that out for the ribbon I have on it now!


----------



## ge0rgette2

Awesome. Did u use iron on transfers or fabric!?


----------



## loveysbydesign

ge0rgette2 said:


> Awesome. Did u use iron on transfers or fabric!?



I sewed it, but it's a little crooked since my tensioner is going cuckoo. The pix at the top and the mickey heads are iron-on transfers i bought from Dis'er amymickey 
Also, here is a pix. of the one I made for us for our last cruise the we will be re-using. Wanted my in-laws to be similar but different


----------



## Mickeygolf

cmclaura said:


> Call me an FE snob but, for my money, no one makes a better FE holder than gradysmommy at eBay.  We've used ours on 4 cruises so far and it still looks brand new, holds up well, and is really extremely well made.
> 
> When delivering FEs you get to see everyone's FE holders and, quite honestly, some of them are terrible (i.e., the plastic bag from a clothing store that someone stuck on their fish -- really, people, you could at least use a Disney bag ) and some home-made ones were really difficult to use (the pockets extended all the way down so your FE gift disappeared down the hole) or looked like they were about to fall apart or were already ripping from the weight of the FE gifts.
> 
> I'm crafty and can sew but it was just so worth it to me to spend $30 to get a quality product.  It would have cost me far more than that in materials and valuable time to make my own.  And it's kind of cool to see others that she's made -- you feel like you're in a special club.
> 
> Ours is going on our 5th and 6th cruises this year, so my cost per unit value is down to about $5 a trip.  Does this mean that after 30 cruises, it's free?!



Okay, you're a snob

I completely understand what you're saying, but from the other perspective of making your own it's very rewarding.  I'm not crafty at all but when my daughter heard about the FE concept she was gung ho from the start.  So this has turned into an awesome Daddy/Daughter project and it's coming out very nicely.  We're having a ton of fun making it together and when it's completed we can say it's ours and it's original.  

Yeah, it's costing my probably twice what a purchased one costs and is taking way too much time, but it's one on one time that you can't put a price tag on!!!


----------



## carmie3377

Mickeygolf said:


> Okay, you're a snob
> 
> I completely understand what you're saying, but from the other perspective of making your own it's very rewarding.  I'm not crafty at all but when my daughter heard about the FE concept she was gung ho from the start.  So this has turned into an awesome Daddy/Daughter project and it's coming out very nicely.  We're having a ton of fun making it together and when it's completed we can say it's ours and it's original.  Plus
> 
> Yeah, it's costing my probably twice what a purchased one costs and is taking way too much time, but it's one on one time that you can't put a price tag on!!!



I agree with ya!  While I do think the ones bought on ebay are nice, I like having mine that I made that is one of a kind.  Is every stitch perfect, no but when I stand back and look at what I made with input from my family, I am very proud of myself.   My most recent one I sewed the entire thing by hand and DH and DD helped me with the cute Slinky Dog/Barrel of Monkeys holder.  It stood up for 15 nights being crammed full on some days.  Heck, if it can withstand getting gifts from 96 other cabins during those 2 weeks, I think it's pretty sturdy.  

Yes, hanging a grocery store bag up would appear kinda lame but perhaps their luggage got lost, or they accidentally left it behind, or something spilled on it in their luggage?  This is all for fun


----------



## sullins5

Mickeygolf said:


> Okay, you're a snob
> 
> I completely understand what you're saying, but from the other perspective of making your own it's very rewarding.  I'm not crafty at all but when my daughter heard about the FE concept she was gung ho from the start.  So this has turned into an awesome Daddy/Daughter project and it's coming out very nicely.  We're having a ton of fun making it together and when it's completed we can say it's ours and it's original.  Plus
> 
> Yeah, it's costing my probably twice what a purchased one costs and is taking way too much time, but it's one on one time that you can't put a price tag on!!!


----------



## stitchnbead3

Mickeygolf said:


> Okay, you're a snob
> 
> I completely understand what you're saying, but from the other perspective of making your own it's very rewarding.  I'm not crafty at all but when my daughter heard about the FE concept she was gung ho from the start.  So this has turned into an awesome Daddy/Daughter project and it's coming out very nicely.  We're having a ton of fun making it together and when it's completed we can say it's ours and it's original.
> 
> Yeah, it's costing my probably twice what a purchased one costs and is taking way too much time, but it's one on one time that you can't put a price tag on!!!



I see both sides, cause I was on both sides!  We are traveling with my husbands siblings, since I am the crafty one, I volunteered to make ours and two more.  It was fun!  They are not perfect, yet they love them as much as I enjoyed making them.  My darling husband even offered up my talents to another traveler who we have never met, isn't that the Disney way?  I wish I could post photo's I am just not thaaaaat talented!


----------



## cmclaura

Okay, I see your points.  It it makes you happy and you find it fun, go for it!


----------



## Mythicalbee

cmclaura said:


> Call me an FE snob but, for my money, no one makes a better FE holder than gradysmommy at eBay.  We've used ours on 4 cruises so far and it still looks brand new, holds up well, and is really extremely well made.
> 
> When delivering FEs you get to see everyone's FE holders and, quite honestly, some of them are terrible (i.e., the plastic bag from a clothing store that someone stuck on their fish -- really, people, you could at least use a Disney bag ) and some home-made ones were really difficult to use (the pockets extended all the way down so your FE gift disappeared down the hole) or looked like they were about to fall apart or were already ripping from the weight of the FE gifts.
> 
> I'm crafty and can sew but it was just so worth it to me to spend $30 to get a quality product.  It would have cost me far more than that in materials and valuable time to make my own.  And it's kind of cool to see others that she's made -- you feel like you're in a special club.
> 
> Ours is going on our 5th and 6th cruises this year, so my cost per unit value is down to about $5 a trip.  Does this mean that after 30 cruises, it's free?!



Seriously?  This is suppose to be fun - what do you know, maybe the Target bag family made the most awesome FE gift you've ever gotten... and vice versa, fancy pants FE could give out total crap!


----------



## cmclaura

I didn't say it was a Target bag ..... hmmm .....   But I do think they should have at least tried to get into the spirit a bit more than the barest minimum effort.


----------



## Mickeygolf

I'd have to agree that a little more effort than a plastic bag would be nice.  But, you never know, they very well may have made the coolest FE and something happened to it.  Like Laura said, to each their own, whatever makes you happy is most important!!!


----------



## cmclaura

Thanks, Mickeygolf!  Your support is nice salve to such a sting.


----------



## mom2dzb

I really did try to read all 108 pages of this thread.  I'm sold on FE.  I'm trying to figure out how to put one together and if I can't, I now know where to go to get one.  I've also got some ideas for FE gifts.  Thanks to everyone who has contributed!

One question (and, I apologize if it has been addressed somewhere between page 35 and here) . . .

Does anyone do anything practical with their FEs at home or somewhere else?  I can see dropping $40-something on one if I can use it more than for the 7 nights (or hopefully more nights on DCL) it was initially intended.


----------



## ielusivemusei

cmclaura said:


> I didn't say it was a Target bag ..... hmmm .....   But I do think they should have at least tried to get into the spirit a bit more than the barest minimum effort.



They more than likely just forgot their FE at home. I can't really believe that someone would sign up for the FE gift exchange without planning to have a FE. I'm sure they MEANT to have something appropriate! I could totally see myself in tears if that happened. Make an awesome FE and then forget to pack it! Arrive on the ship and not realize until that first night that it's not there! I would cry cry cry. And then have my dearest Husband tell me not to worry, Disney people aren't SNOBS! heh.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

mom2dzb said:


> I really did try to read all 108 pages of this thread.  I'm sold on FE.  I'm trying to figure out how to put one together and if I can't, I now know where to go to get one.  I've also got some ideas for FE gifts.  Thanks to everyone who has contributed!
> 
> One question (and, I apologize if it has been addressed somewhere between page 35 and here) . . .
> 
> Does anyone do anything practical with their FEs at home or somewhere else?  I can see dropping $40-something on one if I can use it more than for the 7 nights (or hopefully more nights on DCL) it was initially intended.



I would like to know as well.


----------



## glassslipper2004

Me too.

I loved having the FE and all the anticipation, but now we're home and I've got this cute FE and nothing to do with it.


----------



## HigginsFamily3

glassslipper2004 said:


> Me too.
> 
> I loved having the FE and all the anticipation, but now we're home and I've got this cute FE and nothing to do with it.



We haven't cruised yet but will be next month.  I just made my FE and was thinking the same thing.  I decided to go a little more generic on my FE (just embroidered our Last name at the top and our names on each pocket) so that I can use it in my kitchen to put mail, notes, etc in.  It already really looks great but I can't wait to see it hanging on the little fish outside our stateroom.  Just 40 days left before we leave for Florida!  1 week at WDW then a wonderful week on the Magic!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mythicalbee

HigginsFamily3 said:


> We haven't cruised yet but will be next month.  I just made my FE and was thinking the same thing.  I decided to go a little more generic on my FE (just embroidered our Last name at the top and our names on each pocket) so that I can use it in my kitchen to put mail, notes, etc in.  It already really looks great but I can't wait to see it hanging on the little fish outside our stateroom.  Just 40 days left before we leave for Florida!  1 week at WDW then a wonderful week on the Magic!
> 
> Hope this helps.



That's a great idea to use it for sorting everyone's post, knick-knacks, etc.  We aren't putting our names on the FE - it will be blank - which looks a bit 'boring' but we're trying to create a little sense of privacy / security.  I may just put first initials on everyone's pocket so at least there's an idea of whose is which!


----------



## mimmi

I've just finished one of the two FEs I'm making. I hd some very frustrating moments as I'm not crafty at all, but I hve to say I'm proud of it


----------



## Jessica_of_FL

mimmi said:


> I've just finished one of the two FEs I'm making. I hd some very frustrating moments as I'm not crafty at all, but I hve to say I'm proud of it



Too cute! Great job!


----------



## ge0rgette2

ADORABLE!!!!!! 

I LOVE IT - Great job!


----------



## Minnie Monellen

Love it!


----------



## kalikat420

Great job, Jessica!


----------



## FairyGrandmother

I have just been reading this thread and wanted to say that we will soon be enbarking on our 6th DCL cruise and we have had different FEs for each. This has been necessary for 2 reasons. 1. We personalised them with the name of the ship and the date and 2. because each cruise has had a different complement of participernts. I have made some and bought others. This year as we have 2 cabins and needed 2 FEs I have again ordered them form gradysmommy on ebay. Last years were great and I am sure that I will not be disapointed this year. 
At some point I intend to make one that is made up of sepearte parts so that all I will need to do is take it apart and rearange the parts to make a new whole. I love seeing the all the creative Ideas that everyone has, I wish I had a little more of that ability. My creative juises just don't flow. Maybe I will weave some pouches and hang them together to make one. 
Anyway keep posting you all are great.


----------



## PRCMickey

I love all the FE I see on here. I thought I would share mine we used on our cruise to Alaska in August. I got a lot of my inspiration on here so I wanted to share with others. The only change I would make is our pockets are really deep because I made the back part first and didn't want to change it once I finshed it. So I just made bigger pockets with the fabric I had left over. http://


----------



## MykeTV

Just discovered this whole Fish Extenders thing after posting on the Disney Dream cruise meet thread for the 11/3/11 sailing.  I literally have chills of excitement from how cool this all sounds!  I always knew there were other fun people out there, just like me - and I think I've found them!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

PRCMickey said:


> I love all the FE I see on here. I thought I would share mine we used on our cruise to Alaska in August. I got a lot of my inspiration on here so I wanted to share with others. The only change I would make is our pockets are really deep because I made the back part first and didn't want to change it once I finshed it. So I just made bigger pockets with the fabric I had left over. http://




Very cute


----------



## scorp111

Our first ever FE... I like the job my wife did with it


----------



## QuiltTeddy

scorp111 said:


> Our first ever FE... I like the job my wife did with it



Great job!  She used the same background I did on mine.


----------



## Mythicalbee

Love your FE!!!!  So bright and festive!  Used the argyle as a backing for my FE... how do you post a picture of it?  Finished mine and can't wait to show it off!!!!


----------



## CambridgeClan

I am sailing on the Fantasy April  4/14/2012 . This will be our family's 4 Disney cruise. We always see the fish Extenders and our children really want to be a part of it.  We have 2 rooms I have found some great ones on ebay. However I don't no how are where to start talking to people on my cruise I am a newbee to DIS. 

Hoping some on can help. 
Thanks 
Cambridge Clan


----------



## Minnie Monellen

CambridgeClan said:


> I am sailing on the Fantasy April  4/14/2012 . This will be our family's 4 Disney cruise. We always see the fish Extenders and our children really want to be a part of it.  We have 2 rooms I have found some great ones on ebay. However I don't no how are where to start talking to people on my cruise I am a newbee to DIS.
> 
> Hoping some on can help.
> Thanks
> Cambridge Clan



Here's the link to the thread for your cruise meet group.  

April 14, 2012  7 Night Western Caribbean
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38658669


Have a great time!


----------



## JoyaDelMar

I finally finished mine and was able to get a picture - just in time too, we set sail in less than 2 weeks!

I too had a hard time with how to personalize the FE, knowing that I may cruise with other people in the future (hoping to rebook for a girls only cruise in 2013!)... and of course, what do you do when you get home?

So I didn't put any name on it, and instead "installed" a wipe-board as a way to keep it customized and new every time!






As you can see, I themed it around my favorite Pixar movie, Up (you can see stuffed Dug sitting off to the side!). The cloud serves as a dry-erase/wipe-board, which I plan to customize each day with little sayings like "Anchors Away!" or "Off to Castaway Cay". I bought wet-erase markers, just in case someone tries to play with it in the hallway.

I don't have a sewing machine with me here, so it's all glue/bonded... but I think it turned out decent.


----------



## jessica52877

The UP FE is adorable! Excellent job!!! I didn't personalize ours either since I wanted it to work if I cruised with others.


----------



## ge0rgette2

LOVE IT!!! soooo cute!!!  wtg!


----------



## ge0rgette2

Wonderful job!!!  She did great!

How did she make the icons, mickey, etc, iron ons?



scorp111 said:


> Our first ever FE... I like the job my wife did with it


----------



## scorp111

ge0rgette2 said:


> Wonderful job!!!  She did great!
> 
> How did she make the icons, mickey, etc, iron ons?




Thanks!
For the characters, We actually each just selected an iron-on applique at Joanne's and she ironed them on the pockets. The letters were some iron on letters she had around the house.


----------



## Sorcerer Mom

We'll be on the Fantasy in June for my daughter's college graduation and she and her DBF will have a cabin of their own.  I'd like to get them their own fish extender made as a surprise. There are great pictures of FEs some of you have made.  My MIL sews and was wondering if there is a pattern or instructions that you've followed.  Or, I've read the rave reviews about the FEs gradysmom, on ebay, has made.  I'm not an ebay regular - how do I find her or contact her and does she do custom orders?    

Many thanks for your help and guidance!


----------



## dizzi

Just wanted to say i think it is soooooo coool that this thread is still going after all these years.

it was started by one of our fellow cruisers on my first cruise.


----------



## ge0rgette2




----------



## melissaspiegel

So many creative people. I finally broke down and just bought one on e-bay. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## bailman

Just finished mine!  Here it is....


----------



## ge0rgette2

Looks great!!! 

I have yet to finish mine, it's all in a box ready to get sewn or glued!  

Can I ask you, how you put the names and pirate hats? Iron on tranfers?


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

Mythicalbee said:


> Seriously?  This is suppose to be fun - what do you know, maybe the Target bag family made the most awesome FE gift you've ever gotten... and vice versa, *fancy pants FE could give out total crap*!



This made me


----------



## bailman

ge0rgette2 said:


> Looks great!!!
> 
> I have yet to finish mine, it's all in a box ready to get sewn or glued!
> 
> Can I ask you, how you put the names and pirate hats? Iron on tranfers?



Yep, I got the pirate mickey heads from milliepie's 4 shared file and I used paint to write our names on them (I also downloaded a Disney font) then I printed them out using iron on paper and ironed them on.  Turned out great!


----------



## ge0rgette2

I Love it. Great job!!!

Cant wait to make mine.


----------



## PizzieDuster

glassslipper2004 said:


> Me too.
> 
> I loved having the FE and all the anticipation, but now we're home and I've got this cute FE and nothing to do with it.



glassslipper:

I hung mine next to my desk at home.  It holds my reading glasses, aspirin, chap stick, vitamins and "stuff" that keeps my desk clear.  I also ordered it from gradysmommy from Ebay.  I use it everyday.   If my kids were younger, I'd use it for the end of the week allowance or treats for good school work.  Now that I think about it, I can still use it when my 19 year old takes out the trash.  I can put a note in there that says "good job, you can keep your cell phone today!"
  Or "great, you can drive your car today - the one we pay insurance for!  Keep up with the chores!  The week end is coming! "  

You could hang it by the garage and put your car keys in there.    I just love looking at it every day.  I also have some of the FE gifts that we received all over.  I cut a book marker and taped it to my computer screen - it has our cruise logo on it.  My garage fridge has all my magnets on it.  Just some thoughts


----------



## ge0rgette2

PizzieDuster said:


> glassslipper: Now that I think about it, I can still use it when my 19 year old takes out the trash.  I can put a note in there that says "good job, you can keep your cell phone today!"
> Or "great, you can drive your car today - the one we pay insurance for!  Keep up with the chores!  The week end is coming! "



OMG!!!! 

I thought you were talking about my 19yo!!!!!!!

That sounds like me - trash - dishwasher, but best yet, the phone I PAY FOR!!! THE CAR I PAY FOR!! The insurance too!!!!! How about college - cause he's got no job!! LOL


----------



## Disney Dreams

Absolutely no idea how to sew beyond a button.  So, I have read and read and read EVERYTHING I could find about FEs.  I then decided to do a no-sew version.  Upon telling my DH about it, he suggested asking my MIL for help.  Well, long story short, I did.  She said she could help me sew one.  

So, I researched more here, gathered all my facts, got some tips on fabrics after one feeling-clueless trip to JoAnn's.

Then, headed to my mother-in-law's with five different sets of FE instructions (from here and another site) loaded on my ipad and all of my ingredie - err - materials.

Upon arriving, she informed me that her friend who sews a lot was going to help us and we were driving over to her house.  Uh --- okay.  I'll take any help I can from any willing party.

We walked into her house and were invited into her - wait for it - sewing room.  This woman had EVERYTHING!  I came to find out over the course of the next few hours that she made her own clothes for many years, quilts beautifully, and had some tools that made my eyes pop out.  And she was on my FE team!  

I certainly did NOT make this FE, but I can say, "I helped!" (if ironing on interfacing and reading instructions counts as helping! )

And here it is...  I think it's super cute!  We also made a design-alternation and made the bottom pocket a little larger in case anyone gives out taller gifts.  (Oh yeah, and I tied the bows!)






and a close up






Oh yeah, I also ironed on the cute rose!  

Thanks, everyone, for your tips, posts, various instructions, and photos.  I tried to convince my MIL's friend that she and I could go into business together: She makes them and I market the heck out of them and list/sell them on ebay.  She siad she was very happy she could help Mandy's (my MIL) daughter-in-law, but she would pass on the business venture.      Eh, well, it was worth a try.  If only I could sew.....

- Dreams


----------



## disneygma11

Disney Dreams said:


> Absolutely no idea how to sew beyond a button.  So, I have read and read and read EVERYTHING I could find about FEs.  I then decided to do a no-sew version.  Upon telling my DH about it, he suggested asking my MIL for help.  Well, long story short, I did.  She said she could help me sew one.



This is adorable! Does anyone know of a video somewhere to show how to make a FE? I dont have a sewing machine and am not a seamstress. I would love to learn how to make a no sew one. Ive looked online but could not find a video for one. Any thoughts?


----------



## HigginsFamily3

disneygma11 said:


> This is adorable! Does anyone know of a video somewhere to show how to make a FE? I dont have a sewing machine and am not a seamstress. I would love to learn how to make a no sew one. Ive looked online but could not find a video for one. Any thoughts?



I know there are a lot of versions out there but the one I used was on Scrapping theMagic.  http://www.scrappingthemagic.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2237 there are step by step pictures and it was really easy to follow.

Hope that helps.


----------



## disneygma11

HigginsFamily3 said:


> I know there are a lot of versions out there but the one I used was on Scrapping theMagic.  http://www.scrappingthemagic.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2237 there are step by step pictures and it was really easy to follow.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thanks! Ill check that out!


----------



## viniesmom

You can find the "Cruise Meet" from your sail date, and find out there.  That's how we found ours.  Have fun!


----------



## viniesmom

CambridgeClan said:


> I am sailing on the Fantasy April  4/14/2012 . This will be our family's 4 Disney cruise. We always see the fish Extenders and our children really want to be a part of it.  We have 2 rooms I have found some great ones on ebay. However I don't no how are where to start talking to people on my cruise I am a newbee to DIS.
> 
> Hoping some on can help.
> Thanks
> Cambridge Clan



Find the "Cruise Meet" for your cruise and look there.  That's where we found ours.  Have fun!


----------



## Mickeygolf

I have a question for all the past FE participants that I haven't been able to find an answer to yet. We are planning on taking our FE gift bags and FE in our carry-on luggage. Is there anything we need to be concerned with from a TSA perspective? Would the rod the FE hangs on cause any problems and what about any candy, pencils, or trinkets in the gift bags? I'd just hate to go to all the trouble of putting this together to find out it never leaves my home airport

Thanks for any feedback!!!


----------



## msnoble

Mickeygolf said:


> I have a question for all the past FE participants that I haven't been able to find an answer to yet. We are planning on taking our FE gift bags and FE in our carry-on luggage. Is there anything we need to be concerned with from a TSA perspective?



If you are flying in at least a day before the cruise, you could consider shipping a box of FE stuff ahead to your hotel.  Then you can either re-pack it at the hotel or carry it onto the ship yourself.  I found that to be a very easy way to handle the issue.  The only caveat would be if you are flying internationally--I found out the hard way that there are customs fees to pay if you ship a box internationally (we went to Vancouver for the Alaska cruise this summer).  

I haven't ever tried to ship a box directly to ships at Port Canaveral, but if you look in the DCL FAQ thread there is information for how to do that as well.

HTH!
-Maureen


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

I've finally finished our family FE!!

DH chose the pirate theme and everyone added ideas - it was a lot of work but I think it was well worth it!

I made separate pockets  - a shared one for me & DH, and one for each of the kids - so that we can change it depending on who is going on the cruise and whether we have one or multiple cabins.  Each pocket looks like a drawstring "booty bag" and has elastic loops on both the top and bottom to attach it to the swords above and below that hold it all together:





Here's another picture:


----------



## ppartekim

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> I've finally finished our family FE!!
> 
> DH chose the pirate theme and everyone added ideas - it was a lot of work but I think it was well worth it!
> 
> I made separate pockets  - a shared one for me & DH, and one for each of the kids - so that we can change it depending on who is going on the cruise and whether we have one or multiple cabins.  Each pocket looks like a drawstring "booty bag" and has elastic loops on both the top and bottom to attach it to the swords above and below that hold it all together:



I like these... very unique...


----------



## MickeyMaz

Great FE's guys.

Here was ours from June.  We tried for the Pirate look also.  It's made from leather like material and the gold piping is the top of a pocket.


----------



## Milio99

Finally read thru this thread! Can't wait to get started on my own FE. What fun!


----------



## Capt Stitch

We are a long way off before our cruise we have only been on two cruises and this will be our first Disney cruise. 

A few questions about FE extenders 
1. Does each cruise have their own theme or do you just do a FE that fits your personality (pirates, Mickey & Minnie)?
2. Each person traveling with you has there own pouch?
3. From what I am reading you bring FE trinkets with you and when you see an FE extender you drop the trinket in each pouch? 
4. Is there a specific day or anytime?

I know I am a newbie to Disney cruising don't want to miss out on any of the fun stuff.  On our second cruise we had a meet and greet and did a gift swap which was extremely fun meeting new people.

Thanks for the help, will get dd working on the fish extenders.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Capt Stitch said:


> We are a long way off before our cruise we have only been on two cruises and this will be our first Disney cruise.
> 
> A few questions about FE extenders
> 1. Does each cruise have their own theme or do you just do a FE that fits your personality (pirates, Mickey & Minnie)?
> 2. Each person traveling with you has there own pouch?
> 3. From what I am reading you bring FE trinkets with you and when you see an FE extender you drop the trinket in each pouch?
> 4. Is there a specific day or anytime?
> 
> I know I am a newbie to Disney cruising don't want to miss out on any of the fun stuff.  On our second cruise we had a meet and greet and did a gift swap which was extremely fun meeting new people.
> 
> Thanks for the help, will get dd working on the fish extenders.



1.  Just choose whatever you & your family like for your FE theme.
2.  I did one pocket for DH & I together and then seperate pockets for each of my kids.  I have seen other adults with their own pockets though!
3.  The way it works is that you join an FE group for your specific cruise and you will get a list of names & stateroom numbers.  You don't want to be dropping gifts in as you come across FE's as there may be other groups from other forums that aren't part of the group you've joined - and then you won't have enough for your group!
4.  Everyone chooses when to deliver their own gifts.  We chose the morning of Pirate Night day as our gifts were pirate themed and we've decided early morning deliveries are the safest. (Roaming teens have been known to make FE gifts disappear. )

Enjoy!!!


----------



## jkpmac

Our Fish Extender had a tropical theme, I bought some material and ask my DM to sew it for me.  A pocket for each of us in my family (just 3).  Now we use it in the trailer to hold toothbrushes, combs etc for each of us.  

A funny story, mom used this nice green material for trim and the backing. About two months after the cruise I got a call.  Apparently the material she used was one of her kitchen drapes.  She founded it folded in her laundry room and used it.  She forgot she had removed the drapes when dad put in the airconditioner for the summer.  When they took it out in September....no drapes

We picked uniquely Canadian stuff for our FE gifts.  King Cole Tea (before they stopped using guaze).  Macintosh Toffee,  Aboriginal Crafts and things with Canadian Emblems (OKay they were from the dollar store and were probably made in China), and Chocolate bars you can't get in the states.  We got gifts that were unique to where the gift givers were from as well.


----------



## CambridgeClan

Just ordered My FE's From Gradysmommy on Ebay . She is very Quick to respond i can't wait to get them . I did not tell the kids so I will give it as one of the Xmas gifts.


----------



## JCWolf

I'm very excited.  I work with a guy who's wife is a great seamSTRESS.  She is making me two FEs,   one for me and one for my son and his wife (who are cruising with us) in exchange for an MP3 player (loaded with books) that I don't use anymore.  A win win all the way around


----------



## normajean826

What gifts do you buy


----------



## normajean826

What gifts do u bring


----------



## Marshay

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> we've decided early morning deliveries are the safest. (Roaming teens have been known to make FE gifts disappear. )
> 
> Enjoy!!!



As I'm reading various threads about the FE, this was my first thought... what's to stop other people from taking your gifts?  Has this been a prob?


----------



## Minniemiss

Marshay said:


> As I'm reading various threads about the FE, this was my first thought... what's to stop other people from taking your gifts?  Has this been a prob?



Unfortunately people do take things from FE's. They have also dropped their trash in them as well.  Some cruises seem to have more problems than others. We have never found trash in ours and I'm not sure if we have had things go missing. Unless everyone in your FE group posted what they were handing out you probably wouldn't know if something was taken. 

I have suggested taking in the FE for the night as that seems to be when most of the mischief happens and I took some heat for this. I think if you let those in your group know you were going to do this it shouldn't be a problem, but some folks thought it was. 

We do remove our magnets each night before going to bed.


----------



## Merryweather11

Minniemiss said:


> I have suggested taking in the FE for the night as that seems to be when most of the mischief happens and I took some heat for this. I think if you let those in your group know you were going to do this it shouldn't be a problem, but some folks thought it was.
> 
> We do remove our magnets each night before going to bed.



Did you re-zip tie your FE every day?  I'm planning a fort knox FE and am wondering if I can make it secure enough that I don't need to take it down every day.


----------



## Minniemiss

Merryweather11 said:


> Did you re-zip tie your FE every day?  I'm planning a fort knox FE and am wondering if I can make it secure enough that I don't need to take it down every day.



Yes, I just rezipped it each morning.  I really like my FE and didn't want to risk it disappearing during the night.  The reality is if someone wants to take it they will find a way.


----------



## Merryweather11

Minniemiss said:


> Yes, I just rezipped it each morning.  I really like my FE and didn't want to risk it disappearing during the night.  The reality is if someone wants to take it they will find a way.



Okay, good to know.  And I guess if you give the other FE people in your group a head's up, they will know not to deliver at 2am!


----------



## glassslipper2004

We took a little bit of thin wire and attached the FE to the door.  Gifts were left at all hours, and there never seemed to be a problem.  Although now that I think of it, I suppose if gifts went missing, we wouldn't know - but I don't think they did!


----------



## Marshay

Minniemiss said:


> Unfortunately people do take things from FE's. They have also dropped their trash in them as well.  Some cruises seem to have more problems than others. We have never found trash in ours and I'm not sure if we have had things go missing. Unless everyone in your FE group posted what they were handing out you probably wouldn't know if something was taken.
> 
> I have suggested taking in the FE for the night as that seems to be when most of the mischief happens and I took some heat for this. I think if you let those in your group know you were going to do this it shouldn't be a problem, but some folks thought it was.
> 
> We do remove our magnets each night before going to bed.



Thanks -- good advice.  

I used to decorate our door at DVC with little cards for folks to sign and give us a message.  It was cute and worked well in the beginning...but about 2 years ago I started getting messages that were uncalled for, so I stopped doing it.

Hate that a few people always seem to spoil for the rest...

Another question ... when you are walking down the hallways, approx how many people do the FE?  Is it like many one every 20-30 doors or do you see a lot more?

We are considering Dream 1-24-13 ... still trying to work through categories, deck level etc but hope to book soon!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

My Mom always said locks only keep honest people out.

I believe that wholeheartedly.

We have sailed twice so far.  Have not zip-tied our FE or taken it in at night.  I suppose we wouldn't know if there was anything missing, but we never had trash and our FE's made it back home both times.

If someone's gonna steal stuff or mess with our FE, whatever.  I'm not gonna let it stop me from enjoying it!


----------



## Fosterlv

Thank you for all the great information - Found the FE on ebay at Gradysmommy.


----------



## tanda4556

I just finished making our FE!!  






I am not crafty, but I am very pleased with the result and really enjoyed the whole process.  I'm thinking about making Minnie & Donald versions of FE just for fun!


----------



## Jordan'sMom

tanda4556 said:


> I just finished making our FE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not crafty, but I am very pleased with the result and really enjoyed the whole process.  I'm thinking about making Minnie & Donald versions of FE just for fun!



Well, I think you ARE crafty!   Very cute!


----------



## HartNSoul76

tanda4556 said:


> I just finished making our FE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not crafty, but I am very pleased with the result and really enjoyed the whole process.  I'm thinking about making Minnie & Donald versions of FE just for fun!


Love this


----------



## dreams of disney

I love all the FE's. It's amazing how creative and original each one is!

 I have made mine and my cousin's for our up coming criuse and as soon as I figure out how to post a picture I will show you them. 

Great job everyone!


----------



## dreams of disney

Here are the 2 FE's I made for our cruise. I have posted a link in another thread, but thought I would share it here as well.
















Sorry the pics are so large. Still have to figure out how to resize them!


----------



## Fºoºz

tanda4556 said:


> i just finished making our fe!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am not crafty, but i am very pleased with the result and really enjoyed the whole process.  I'm thinking about making minnie & donald versions of fe just for fun!



great job!


----------



## Fºoºz

dreams of disney said:


> Here are the 2 FE's I made for our cruise. I have posted a link in another thread, but thought I would share it here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pics are so large. Still have to figure out how to resize them!



Love this too!


----------



## ge0rgette2

Awesome!!!!

Unsure if I ever posted mine... if I did forgive me 

But here it is... (image isn't that good - I hung it on my kitchen cabinet! hehe)


----------



## mammacaryn

Love the mickey hands, where did you get those? Or did you make them?


----------



## ge0rgette2

(Stole) * cough cough * Borrowed them from my daughters potato head box from Downtown Disney...


----------



## spiiffy

ge0rgette2 said:


> (Stole) * cough cough * Borrowed them from my daughters potato head box from Downtown Disney...



I had to share that with my husband! What a great idea!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

spiiffy said:


> I had to share that with my husband! What a great idea!



All these poor kiddos who are gonna go to play with their Disney potato head sets and discover that Mickey has no hands...


----------



## ge0rgette2




----------



## Marshay

Just wanted to say keep the photos coming!  I'm loving all the mickeys, belles, pirate mickeys, minnies  ... and the potato head mickey hands!!


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

tanda4556 said:


> I just finished making our FE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not crafty, but I am very pleased with the result and really enjoyed the whole process.  I'm thinking about making Minnie & Donald versions of FE just for fun!




You should sell these!! And I'll be your first customer!!  I don't care for the one's I've found on ebay.. so if you're interested, let me know!


----------



## Fºoºz

ge0rgette2 said:


> (Stole) * cough cough * Borrowed them from my daughters potato head box from Downtown Disney...


----------



## Tehanna

Since it's just my husband and I on our upcoming cruise, I'm just decorating a canvas bag with a single pocket. 

Are people going to think it's weird that we don't have a FE with multiple pockets?


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Not at all!

Our first FE was just a gift bag with our names!


----------



## Siliobear

I'm not good at woodwork but love the idea of mickey decor on the ends of the dowel. I haven't read all the threads (as much as I've tried) but besides mr potato head props and cutting slits in a wood ball, what are other ways to have a mickey head?


----------



## carmie3377

Siliobear said:


> I'm not good at woodwork but love the idea of mickey decor on the ends of the dowel. I haven't read all the threads (as much as I've tried) but besides mr potato head props and cutting slits in a wood ball, what are other ways to have a mickey head?



Some people have used Mickey antenna balls.

I had a Toy Story FE for our PC cruise.  I took a party favor Slinky Dog and cut the slinky out of it, leaving the head and the tail end.  I wrapped wire around the dowel rod to create the body and then attached the head and tail end to make Slinky Dog.


----------



## tanda4556

Thank you all for your kind words!  



MrsPotatoHead425 said:


> You should sell these!! And I'll be your first customer!!  I don't care for the one's I've found on ebay.. so if you're interested, let me know!



Really?!  
I can make the same Mickey version FE for you.  Feel free to PM me, I can also send you more pictures of my FE.


----------



## KingK12

The thread caught my attention and glad I clicked on it! Thanks for the info even tho it wasn't my question! LOL


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

carmie3377 said:


> Some people have used Mickey antenna balls.
> 
> I had a Toy Story FE for our PC cruise.  I took a party favor Slinky Dog and cut the slinky out of it, leaving the head and the tail end.  I wrapped wire around the dowel rod to create the body and then attached the head and tail end to make Slinky Dog.



WOW you have got to post a picture of your FE! Toy Story is my all time favorite so I'd love to see it!


----------



## KDilly

MrsPotatoHead425 said:


> WOW you have got to post a picture of your FE! Toy Story is my all time favorite so I'd love to see it!



Yes please do!


----------



## ohpatric

Ready to take the plunge and make my own fish extender! Can anyone tell me how wide/long it should be in order to fit where it will be hanging? Looked at the beginning and end of this thread, but can't find the info. Must be somewhere in the middle  thanks - pat


----------



## JWBmom

So what do people do if they are not crafty- do not want to spend $40 on a fish extender that they will never use again but want to participate????


----------



## Mom323

ohpatric said:


> Ready to take the plunge and make my own fish extender! Can anyone tell me how wide/long it should be in order to fit where it will be hanging? Looked at the beginning and end of this thread, but can't find the info. Must be somewhere in the middle  thanks - pat




There are directions in the FAQ sticky. 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2068966
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30302583&postcount=609


----------



## Mom323

JWBmom said:


> So what do people do if they are not crafty- do not want to spend $40 on a fish extender that they will never use again but want to participate????



You can use a tote bag. 

check these ideas

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=20382393&postcount=81


----------



## Mom323

MrsPotatoHead425 said:


> WOW you have got to post a picture of your FE! Toy Story is my all time favorite so I'd love to see it!





KDilly said:


> Yes please do!



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42437653#post42437653


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

Mom323 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42437653#post42437653



That's cute.. I love the slinky dog idea! How smart!


----------



## carmie3377

Mom323 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42437653#post42437653



Thanks for posting the link.  I was just about to go search for it 



MrsPotatoHead425 said:


> That's cute.. I love the slinky dog idea! How smart!



Thank you!  That was DDs idea.  She was so happy to contribute.  The Monkeys were a last minute thing.  We rushed to Target at closing and found some on a bottom rack.  I think we lucked out!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

MrsPotatoHead425 said:


> You should sell these!! And I'll be your first customer!!  I don't care for the one's I've found on ebay.. so if you're interested, let me know!



Me too.  So cute


----------



## HartNSoul76

Oh! Wish I had seen this before buying my fabric today I could so have done this! I bought fabric (which my daughter did help pick out) now i have to figure out how to make a traditional one ... nice job


----------



## MissMeidak

Thanks so much for sharing all your wonderful ideas! 
Job well done


----------



## DisneyMouseHouse

Well, got my FE done and my DH is thrilled that the ONLY thing I bought for this was the iron-on xfer paper to do the designs on each of the pockets.  Had the rest "left over" from a shoe hanger I made several years ago for DS......






A bigger pic is also in my 4Shared folder here:
http://www.4shared.com/folder/NSB5ZwRQ/Disney_Cruise_Trip.html

Thanks to everyone for some of the really creative, cute ideas.  You guys and gals are the greatest!


----------



## Cari2109

Just finished our Fish Extender for our July 4th cruise! The pockets were inspired by Genie and Tinkerbell. 

I have a brief tutorial on my PTR if anyone would like to make a similar FE.


----------



## Cari2109

JoyaDelMar said:


> As you can see, I themed it around my favorite Pixar movie, Up (you can see stuffed Dug sitting off to the side!). The cloud serves as a dry-erase/wipe-board, which I plan to customize each day with little sayings like "Anchors Away!" or "Off to Castaway Cay". I bought wet-erase markers, just in case someone tries to play with it in the hallway.
> 
> I don't have a sewing machine with me here, so it's all glue/bonded... but I think it turned out decent.



This has to be one of the most adorable things I have seen.


----------



## emtmom0104

What is the widest you can made your FE?  Mine is 11 1/2 inches right now and if I have to start all over AGAIN I just may cry!  I'm already on my second sewing machine.  My DH bought me one for valentines day so we could make our own and it was all messed up, was returned and wasn't told it was jamming. Someone please help so I can finish this thing. We sail in 49 days and I would like to get this done and packed. Thanks!


----------



## MommyJack

Thanks for all the great pics.   MIL is coming over this weekend so we can plan our FE and Pirate Night costumes.


----------



## wildforgoofy

Here's the FE I made but I have to admit I got the idea off of etsy.com. It was so cute, and I knew if I could find someone to do the embroidery I could sew one myself. I convinced a local shop owner to join in my madness, and he said he was up for a challenge. Normally he's stitching names on shirts and I had him stitching Mickey heads. 

It turned out to be very long, so depending on how high the fish is our FE might just hit the floor. I figured I'd give the little babies walking by something to grab at.


----------



## poohgirl1

You will enjoy fish extenders.!


----------



## poohgirl1

especially if you have kids.!


----------



## poohgirl1

:d


----------



## poohgirl1

where r u going on your cruise.?


----------



## poohgirl1

Hope everything goes well.!


----------



## scrapbookingtigger

elderfam said:


> A zip lock bag with bandaids, rubber bands, paper clips, zip ties, safty pins etc. It was a little bag with the little things you might not know you would need.  (it actually came in handy. )
> We have also been given, a little note pad, pens, pencils, candy with stickers or home made wrappers with cruise motto wrapped around the outside and magnets.  A special homemade necklace for one of the special nights like pirate or tropical. The thing I didnt do that I will for the next cruise was to print stickers with our disboard name to attach to the gift.  Lots of people use the return address stickers for this.  I thought it was a cute idea.  I would suggest you check out the dollar store for disney items such as stickers that people could use when they scrapbook.  Some of the gifts came with a little note which made it personal.
> The gifts overall went from expensive to home made but all were equally great to recieve and made us wish we had brought more to give away.  I think that was my favorite part.  Dropping off the home made magents and then seeing them on peoples doors.
> On our cruise a wonderful gentleman organized lanyards and made inserts for everyone.  It was just awsome to see so many dis'ers.     If it;s done on our next cruise. I want to make pins for our lanyards.
> 
> Just have fun with it!


Hello! Can you tell me how often you are supposed to give gifts to each person/stateroom? Is it just once per cruise or every night? Also I assume you put a gift in each persons pouch....or is it 1 per family? Sorry if this is a repeated question, I have been reading this board for a while tonight and still havent come across the answer to my question (although I now have a lot of ideas for making my FE) LOL
Thanks so much!


----------



## scrapbookingtigger

I LOVE your FE Wildforgoofy!! Did you embroider on your lettering? Also is there a pattern somewhere that you used. I am not a great sewer and need something that shows step by step.
TY!


----------



## faithtrustpixie

We had a great group for our FE on the Dream a few weeks ago.  People did all kinds of things -- one package for the whole room, something in each pocket, something each day, a gift just once, etc!!  Everything was great and really appreciated by all.

Do what works for you and for the gifts you want to give.  Have fun!!!


----------



## golfnsuch

And finally figured out how to post a picture (albeit, a fuzzy one).


----------



## giftcard

golfnsuch said:


> and finally figured out how to post a picture (albeit, a fuzzy one).



Love it!!!!!


----------



## ~Mandy~

wildforgoofy said:


> Here's the FE I made but I have to admit I got the idea off of etsy.com. It was so cute, and I knew if I could find someone to do the embroidery I could sew one myself. I convinced a local shop owner to join in my madness, and he said he was up for a challenge. Normally he's stitching names on shirts and I had him stitching Mickey heads.
> 
> It turned out to be very long, so depending on how high the fish is our FE might just hit the floor. I figured I'd give the little babies walking by something to grab at.



OMG!  This is ADORABLE!!  I'm in love!!  I haven't seen a FE yet that really "grabbed me" until now!!  Now I have to convince my mom and aunt that they need to use their sewing talents to recreate this!!


----------



## teach819

Love all the new FEs you guys have created!  I must get to work on mine.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

emtmom0104 said:


> What is the widest you can made your FE?  Mine is 11 1/2 inches right now and if I have to start all over AGAIN I just may cry!  I'm already on my second sewing machine.  My DH bought me one for valentines day so we could make our own and it was all messed up, was returned and wasn't told it was jamming. Someone please help so I can finish this thing. We sail in 49 days and I would like to get this done and packed. Thanks!



I just finished making my first FE last week then saw your post.  I was freaked because I forgot about the limited width I read about.  I had an FE that we bought off Etsy last year for our first cruise (didn't use it again because it said "First Cruise" on it).  I measured that one and it was a finished width of just over 9".  The knobs on the end of the hanging dowel made it just slightly too wide for our fish/seahorse hanger on the Dream.  See?  The end knobs hang out past the doorway and off the side of the wall just a tad.







My new one, the first I've ever made, came out at a finished width of 10".  It was kinda a PITA to do it but I removed the top seam (for the hanging rod),  cut 1/2" off both sides, refinished the edges, then sewed the top seam back for the rod.  That brought my finished width back to 9".  When I laid it over the top of the FE I bought off Etsy mine is actually about 1/4" narrower.  Good deal.  It's important to keep the width under control so I can utilize the balls on either end of my dowel hanger as part of my design.  Hubby has to finish prepping the wood elements tomorrow then I can get the finishing touches done.  I'm absolutely itching to show this bad boy off.  It's everything I can do to keep from posting pics before it's 100% done!  It's very different from any FE I've ever seen!  






scrapbookingtigger said:


> Hello! Can you tell me how often you are supposed to give gifts to each person/stateroom? Is it just once per cruise or every night? Also I assume you put a gift in each persons pouch....or is it 1 per family? Sorry if this is a repeated question, I have been reading this board for a while tonight and still havent come across the answer to my question (although I now have a lot of ideas for making my FE) LOL
> Thanks so much!



The beauty of the FE exchange is that there aren't really set rules.  The FE groups make their own rules as needed but I think most are really laid back as to how often or how much to gift.  Do as little or as much as you want.  You can do a gift for the family, for the kids, for each person, whatever you want to do.  You could do gifts every night, just once, or spread it out.  I like doing something for the family then a little something for each person.  I like to spread out my delivery, too.  Like I'll take the family gift 1 night then the individual gifts another night.  Do what works for you and have fun with it.


----------



## wildforgoofy

scrapbookingtigger said:


> I LOVE your FE Wildforgoofy!! Did you embroider on your lettering? Also is there a pattern somewhere that you used. I am not a great sewer and need something that shows step by step.
> TY!



I don't have an embroidery machine, so I thought maybe I could find an embroidery shop that would embroider on the lettering then I could sew it up after they finished. That's exactly what I did. Using the picture I had I figured out how many pockets I wanted then used tissue paper to make a pattern. I cut all the pieces and then took it to the embroidery shop with the pattern attached to it, so they could see exactly where I want them to stitch. I think I found some generic instructions on this thread because it's almost impossible to find a video of someone making an FE. Here's what I found instruction wise. I hope this helps you. I fell in love with the bias tape, it's the perfect way to cover the raw edges. Let me know if you have any questions. The skirt for Maya's pockets requires you to cut the top band of the skirt separate at 11"wide x 2 1/2" long. Then you'll cut a piece of fabric 22" wide x 4 1/2 long then you gather it until it's 11" wide. Sew the bottom pleated part of the skirt to the top band of the skirt to make the dress pocket. I just overlaid the dress on top of a regular pocket on the FE. Just let me know if you have any questions.  

Making an FE

You need 1/4 yard of fabric, iron interfacing, wide double fold bias tape, and a 3/8" dowel 8" long. The amount of fabric also depends on how many pockets you're making and how long your FE will be. 

Pockets are 11" X 5 1/2"
Back is 32" X 8"


Cut out FE back fabric 8" x the length you want your FE, and FE pocket fabric 11" x 5 1/2"

Iron on the interfacing to the back of the fabric pieces. The pockets are wider then your FE right now because you'll be pleating the bottoms of the fabric to 8" later.

Cut bias tape 11" and sew to the top of each pocket. The bias tape will cover the raw edge and give a nice finished look to the top of the pockets.

Now for the bottom of the pocket. Make two pleats on the bottom of your pocket so the pocket width is 8" wide. This matches the 8" width of your FE back fabric. 

Baste the bottom of the pocket to hold your pleats in place.

Cut a piece of bias tape 8" wide then pin bias tape on the bottom of your pocket and sew it on. The bias tape will cover the raw edges and give the bottom of the pocket a nice finished look. You now should have a pocket that is 11" wide on top and 8" wide on the bottom.

Pin pocket onto your FE back fabric and sew only the bottom of pocket to the FE. Repeat for each pocket you're making. 

When you're finished sewing the bottom of your pockets to the FE pin the sides of your pockets to the sides of the FE. This will create the bowing effect the pockets have since they're pleated at the bottom. Everything should now be 8" wide.
Baste stitch around entire outside of project. At this point you're almost done. Yeah! You just need to attach the bias tape to the outside of the FE.
Pin then sew bias tape around outside edge of whole FE.
Now that your FE is finished you need to create the pocket on top for the dowel rod. Just fold the fabric over to the back of the FE and stitch along the bottom to create the rod pocket.

I am not a professional! These are just my notes on how I made mine. Good luck 



~Mandy~ said:


> OMG!  This is ADORABLE!!  I'm in love!!  I haven't seen a FE yet that really "grabbed me" until now!!  Now I have to convince my mom and aunt that they need to use their sewing talents to recreate this!!



I thought the same thing!  I was on a mission to find someone to do the embroidery for me! 



sweetpee_1993 said:


> My new one, the first I've ever made, came out at a finished width of 10".  It was kinda a PITA to do it but I removed the top seam (for the hanging rod),  cut 1/2" off both sides, refinished the edges, then sewed the top seam back for the rod.  That brought my finished width back to 9".  When I laid it over the top of the FE I bought off Etsy mine is actually about 1/4" narrower.  Good deal.  It's important to keep the width under control so I can utilize the balls on either end of my dowel hanger as part of my design.  Hubby has to finish prepping the wood elements tomorrow then I can get the finishing touches done.  I'm absolutely itching to show this bad boy off.  It's everything I can do to keep from posting pics before it's 100% done!  It's very different from any FE I've ever seen!



Can't wait to see it!


----------



## scrapbookingtigger

Thank you everyone for answering my questions & for the FE pattern instructions wildforgoofy  Cant wait! I am so happy to find something to help pass the time before we sail!


----------



## sweetpee_1993

wildforgoofy said:


> Can't wait to see it!



I'm absolutely itching to show it off but I want to wait until it's completely done.  The last little detail is giving us fits and it's making me insaaaaane!  I swear it's all because I'm *this* excited to get pics and post them that this last thing is giving us such a hard time.  Grrrr!!!!


----------



## sweetpee_1993

I realize this isn't free but for those who really want a pattern there is an option for you.  I have a sneaking suspicion that this was made with a certain demographic in mind if ya know what I mean.  

https://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/wallpocketorganizer.htm

I haven't used this pattern because I could easily figure out how to make a FE.  I sew a good bit.  I can't say if it's good, bad, easy to follow, or has video or pictures of the different steps.  It's just something I came across on my favorite crafty/inspiration websites.  Thought I'd share just in case it might help someone else.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

BACK STORY

Our first FE from our first cruise this past September I ordered from Etsy (I think stitchesnbows/stephanie???).  We never intended to reuse our first one because I sorta knew if we continued cruising I'd probably make more.  So our first FE said "The Sutton's First Cruise".  Yep, not using that again.  I don't have one of the super-cool embroidery machines so I can't do all the cool Disney font stuff or the fun embroidered appliques/graphics.  Because of that, I knew I didn't want to make an FE that was remotely based on those beautiful designs.  It would turn out looking like I tried to produce the same FE without the right tools.  I understood that.  So I knew from the start I had to come up with a theme or a design that I could really work for a lot of detail and utilize different techniques.  And then my inspiration hit me.  Pixar Up!  One of our favorite Disney/Pixar movies.  

The design elements evolved as my material arrived and I started working.  I'll explain more as I go thru the details below.  

So, I proudly present to you my completely from-my-brain (no laughing) Pixar Up! inspired FE!!!













THE DETAILS

The "cover" or as I seemed to dub it, The Name Plate (& hanging assembly).  Like I said, I don't have a fancy embroidery machine.  I have a nice sewing machine that I adore with my whole heart.  ((I used hand-me-downs and borrowed for 15 years before I bought my very own.))  I have always had an artistic streak, an innate ability to find scale, sketch, paint, create, etc.  If I couldn't embroider I had to rely on what I could do.  I bought 1/2 yard of brown upholstery-weight fabric.  I cut it to the dimensions I needed per my initial sketches of of my FE and ironed a chunk of interfacing to the back leaving 1/2 inch raw all the way around the edges.  This was to stabilize the fabric (no more stretching or shifting) and give a more solid backing for the paint that was to come.  I actually cut & prepped 2 of the name plates in case I didn't like the 1st one.  I spent about an hour working out how to get my lettering the way I wanted it, make an elipse template, then do the actual to-scale sketch.  I had some yellow transfer sheets (they sell these for quilting, I think) and simply traced the design onto the fabric.  It looked like this:







Then I gathered up all the fabric paints I had, a few fine-tip paint brushes, mixed the colors to what I needed them to be, and painted away.  There are 4 coats on each letter.  







I know Ellie's adventure book has a little applique globe thing under the lettering and that was something I really struggled with.  Initally I was going to find a graphic online that would work, size it to what I needed, print it on an iron-on transfer, then tranfer it to a little piece of fabric to stitch on.  While I was sketching the name plate I needed a circle to give me a representation of the globe.  I was digging around my craft stuff for anything the right size I could trace in it's place when I came across the extra leftover Ellie badges I made for one of my FE gifts last September.  Those looked like this:







Well, the Ellie badge was exactly the right size to fit the space I had to fill on my name plate and it was one of those **duh!** moments.  An Ellie Badge it would be!

When thinking of the hanging apparatus for the FE (this all actually came to mind when the whole thing was near completion) it wasn't hard to be hit by some fun details I could include.  The dowel rod that you can't see is actually painted silver like Carl's cane.  The tennis ball ends are wooden balls I got at Hobby Lobby then hand-painted.  My poor little dog sat at my feet patiently waiting for me to give her back the tennis ball I borrowed to see the scale.  LOL!  Then there was the thought that the string that the FE hangs from should be a representation of the hose Carl tows his house around with.  Miniature green hose is not easy to come up with.  We ended up at Lowe's having the ever-patient employee roll the dozens of spools of wiring around to us for closer inspection over and over until we analyzed everything green and made our best selection.  6 feet of green wiring was purchased because I had no idea how much I'd need.  I didn't end up using that much.  Maybe 4 feet or so.  So I have the hose but how do you make it look more like what it's supposed to be?  I need a hose reel.  Again, not something you readily find a miniature version of.  I used a metal sewing machine bobbin.  Yep, had to buy that package special for this project.  My machine only uses plastic drop-ins.  It's hard to tell but I did barely dip the opposite tail end of the "hose" in silver model paint for the hose tip.  







Carl & Ellie's house was actually the very first thing I sketched for this FE.  I printed a few screen shots off the computer to use for scale & color reference then completely free-hand sketched the house.  I copied my sketch, resized it for my needs, then dug out my crayons (yes, I have my own crayons and coloring books that are MINE).  I colored the house and outlined it.  Then I did a high-res scan to capture the texture of the crayon.  I played with the color levels a bit in the computer until I got it how I wanted it.  Then, I printed the house onto a fabric inkjet printer sheet that had an iron-on backing (I did NOT know these existed until a week ago).  Fabulous.  I cut the house out all the way to the crayon line edges, pressed the picture onto a white upholstery-grade fabric, then cut out around it leaving a void to hand-stitch the house onto the FE later in the process.  I stitched the balloon and house appliques on after all the pockets were attached by their bottom seams to the FE backing but not before the sides were attached.  This made it possible for me to lay out the pieces where I wanted the to be (in relation to the pockets & other elements) and still maneuver my hands to hand-stitch.    I deliberately used a contrasting thread and scattered, uneven stitch pattern because the FE needed to look like a little girl made it.  It's a very intentional part of the theme.  







Then there's the balloons.  I thought the balloons were going to kill me.  Originally I purchased a small remnant piece of fabric off eBay that had a graphic of balloons floating in the air.  I was going to use this piece of fabric to make the top pocket out of thus representing the balloons that carry the house.  When the fabric piece arrived I was in for a heckuva kink.  The orientation of the balloon fabric was wrong.  It was a rectangular piece.  Instead of the balloons floating up, they would've been floating sideways.  This forced me to make the balloons the way I should've done them from the start.  Same way as the house.  No shortcuts.  Sketch, copy, resize, color, scan, print, press, and....oops....the balloons are not going to fit on just 1 pocket.  Dangit!  Time to improvise.  I cut the balloon piece in half (I felt sick when doing it, actually).  The balloons are stitched where you see stitching and then liquid stitch lines the cut edges all the way across.  None of it was a fast process.  It took a long time and the balloons were extremely tedious.  Also, after attaching the balloons my oldest son commented that they needed some string.  Oh yeah.  So on the balloon pieces themselves, the little lines are drawn in with a fine-tip Sharpie.  I initially drew the lines in from the chimney up to the balloons but didn't like how cheesy it looked.  So I dug out some charcoal-colored upholstery thread and drove myself nuts for a few hours with actual strings.  The stings are probably the element I'm least happy with in the end.  I think I could've done better but by that time I was thoroughly irked with them and was tired of fooling with it.  I'm not about to redo them either.  So the strings are what they are.  The world can just deal with it.  LOL!  







The names on the pockets were another part I thought about a lot.  I knew I couldn't stitch or paint them right onto the cloud fabric because they'd be lost.  And look half-done.  What would a little girl do?  Well, she'd probably lovingly spell out the names best she could with regular thread making sure her favorite boys each had their names in their favorite color.  Again, deliberate randomness in the stitching and the lettering to express the theme.  The name pieces were stitched on at the same time as the other elements.  

The FE construction itself was easy-peasy.  I could do that in my sleep.  I did stabilize my fabric by fusing it to other fabric.  The FE back is fused to the same white upholstery fabric as the applique elements.  The pocket faces are fused to simple white sheeting.  Also, to protect the backside of the stitching that holds all the little appliques on I ironed lightweight bits of fusible interfacing over the thread to add extra protection from objects going in and coming out of the pockets.  

I'll leave you with a handful of my stack of sketches, colored pages, and templates.


----------



## Sereina

Your Up FE is amazing! I didn't even notice the hanger part was a hose, but it fits perfectly!


----------



## Mom323

Absolutely love all the creative FE's. You folks are really talented. For those of us not so crafty and are all thumbs, I thought I would post ours. I found it on ebay. It is a Mickey diaper stacker. The Mickey has stuffing, so he is a little puffy. The opening is on the side.  I may shorten up the bottom, as it is just my DH and I and we can share the pocket. I haven't figured out how to personalize it yet, but here is the photo.


----------



## Im_A_Princess

wildforgoofy said:


> Here's the FE I made but I have to admit I got the idea off of etsy.com. It was so cute, and I knew if I could find someone to do the embroidery I could sew one myself. I convinced a local shop owner to join in my madness, and he said he was up for a challenge. Normally he's stitching names on shirts and I had him stitching Mickey heads.
> 
> It turned out to be very long, so depending on how high the fish is our FE might just hit the floor. I figured I'd give the little babies walking by something to grab at.



LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Disney Dreams

wildforgoofy said:


> Here's the FE I made but I have to admit I got the idea off of etsy.com. It was so cute, and I knew if I could find someone to do the embroidery I could sew one myself. I convinced a local shop owner to join in my madness, and he said he was up for a challenge. Normally he's stitching names on shirts and I had him stitching Mickey heads.
> 
> It turned out to be very long, so depending on how high the fish is our FE might just hit the floor. I figured I'd give the little babies walking by something to grab at.



Very cute.  As for hitting the floor...

Hopefully this can help.  Here's my FE from our last cruise hanging in the hall on the ship.  It is exactly 30" long PLUS the ribbon length at the top which was 12".  You can use that for comparison on yours and try to determine how close to the floor yours will be.


----------



## SheaBear

Hey all -

I don't know if I am just over looking something or not, but I can't seem to find the *SEWING directions for a FE*. I tried searching the boards and just seem to end up going in circles or only finding no-sew directions.

IF anyone knows where I could find them, it would be greatly appreciated. Our cruise leaves in 2 months and we kind of need to get on that. hah!


----------



## Susiesark

Mom323 said:


> Absolutely love all the creative FE's. You folks are really talented. For those of us not so crafty and are all thumbs, I thought I would post ours. I found it on ebay. It is a Mickey diaper stacker. The Mickey has stuffing, so he is a little puffy. The opening is on the side.  I may shorten up the bottom, as it is just my DH and I and we can share the pocket. I haven't figured out how to personalize it yet, but here is the photo.


Had to laugh!  I have this same one hanging in my laundry room.  He's vintage!


----------



## Pixiegran

SheaBear said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I don't know if I am just over looking something or not, but I can't seem to find the *SEWING directions for a FE*. I tried searching the boards and just seem to end up going in circles or only finding no-sew directions.
> 
> IF anyone knows where I could find them, it would be greatly appreciated. Our cruise leaves in 2 months and we kind of need to get on that. hah!



I saw directions recently on another board
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1690450   it is post #2

We leave in 21 days !!!


----------



## SheaBear

Pixiegran said:


> I saw directions recently on another board
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1690450   it is post #2
> 
> We leave in 21 days !!!



Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## tmead9471

We Just got our FE yesterday and couldn't wait to show someone. We had a little help with the sewing from my Mother who is a quilter.


----------



## sillywin

so beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mom323

Susiesark said:


> Had to laugh!  I have this same one hanging in my laundry room.  He's vintage!



I paid about $5 on ebay. I'll definately have to personalize it somehow then. Someone may walk off with him.


----------



## scrapbooker79

Mom323 said:


> I paid about $5 on ebay. I'll definately have to personalize it somehow then. Someone may walk off with him.



Awww! That photo brings back memories! I decorated my son's room in Mickey and Friends when he was born, and we had that same diaper stacker! I found mine at a thrift store.


----------



## sunshine1259

sweetpee_1993 said:


> BACK STORY
> 
> Our first FE from our first cruise this past September I ordered from Etsy (I think stitchesnbows/stephanie???).  We never intended to reuse our first one because I sorta knew if we continued cruising I'd probably make more.  So our first FE said "The Sutton's First Cruise".  Yep, not using that again.  I don't have one of the super-cool embroidery machines so I can't do all the cool Disney font stuff or the fun embroidered appliques/graphics.  Because of that, I knew I didn't want to make an FE that was remotely based on those beautiful designs.  It would turn out looking like I tried to produce the same FE without the right tools.  I understood that.  So I knew from the start I had to come up with a theme or a design that I could really work for a lot of detail and utilize different techniques.  And then my inspiration hit me.  Pixar Up!  One of our favorite Disney/Pixar movies.
> 
> The design elements evolved as my material arrived and I started working.  I'll explain more as I go thru the details below.
> 
> So, I proudly present to you my completely from-my-brain (no laughing) Pixar Up! inspired FE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE DETAILS
> 
> The "cover" or as I seemed to dub it, The Name Plate (& hanging assembly).  Like I said, I don't have a fancy embroidery machine.  I have a nice sewing machine that I adore with my whole heart.  ((I used hand-me-downs and borrowed for 15 years before I bought my very own.))  I have always had an artistic streak, an innate ability to find scale, sketch, paint, create, etc.  If I couldn't embroider I had to rely on what I could do.  I bought 1/2 yard of brown upholstery-weight fabric.  I cut it to the dimensions I needed per my initial sketches of of my FE and ironed a chunk of interfacing to the back leaving 1/2 inch raw all the way around the edges.  This was to stabilize the fabric (no more stretching or shifting) and give a more solid backing for the paint that was to come.  I actually cut & prepped 2 of the name plates in case I didn't like the 1st one.  I spent about an hour working out how to get my lettering the way I wanted it, make an elipse template, then do the actual to-scale sketch.  I had some yellow transfer sheets (they sell these for quilting, I think) and simply traced the design onto the fabric.  It looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I gathered up all the fabric paints I had, a few fine-tip paint brushes, mixed the colors to what I needed them to be, and painted away.  There are 4 coats on each letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Ellie's adventure book has a little applique globe thing under the lettering and that was something I really struggled with.  Initally I was going to find a graphic online that would work, size it to what I needed, print it on an iron-on transfer, then tranfer it to a little piece of fabric to stitch on.  While I was sketching the name plate I needed a circle to give me a representation of the globe.  I was digging around my craft stuff for anything the right size I could trace in it's place when I came across the extra leftover Ellie badges I made for one of my FE gifts last September.  Those looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Ellie badge was exactly the right size to fit the space I had to fill on my name plate and it was one of those **duh!** moments.  An Ellie Badge it would be!
> 
> When thinking of the hanging apparatus for the FE (this all actually came to mind when the whole thing was near completion) it wasn't hard to be hit by some fun details I could include.  The dowel rod that you can't see is actually painted silver like Carl's cane.  The tennis ball ends are wooden balls I got at Hobby Lobby then hand-painted.  My poor little dog sat at my feet patiently waiting for me to give her back the tennis ball I borrowed to see the scale.  LOL!  Then there was the thought that the string that the FE hangs from should be a representation of the hose Carl tows his house around with.  Miniature green hose is not easy to come up with.  We ended up at Lowe's having the ever-patient employee roll the dozens of spools of wiring around to us for closer inspection over and over until we analyzed everything green and made our best selection.  6 feet of green wiring was purchased because I had no idea how much I'd need.  I didn't end up using that much.  Maybe 4 feet or so.  So I have the hose but how do you make it look more like what it's supposed to be?  I need a hose reel.  Again, not something you readily find a miniature version of.  I used a metal sewing machine bobbin.  Yep, had to buy that package special for this project.  My machine only uses plastic drop-ins.  It's hard to tell but I did barely dip the opposite tail end of the "hose" in silver model paint for the hose tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl & Ellie's house was actually the very first thing I sketched for this FE.  I printed a few screen shots off the computer to use for scale & color reference then completely free-hand sketched the house.  I copied my sketch, resized it for my needs, then dug out my crayons (yes, I have my own crayons and coloring books that are MINE).  I colored the house and outlined it.  Then I did a high-res scan to capture the texture of the crayon.  I played with the color levels a bit in the computer until I got it how I wanted it.  Then, I printed the house onto a fabric inkjet printer sheet that had an iron-on backing (I did NOT know these existed until a week ago).  Fabulous.  I cut the house out all the way to the crayon line edges, pressed the picture onto a white upholstery-grade fabric, then cut out around it leaving a void to hand-stitch the house onto the FE later in the process.  I stitched the balloon and house appliques on after all the pockets were attached by their bottom seams to the FE backing but not before the sides were attached.  This made it possible for me to lay out the pieces where I wanted the to be (in relation to the pockets & other elements) and still maneuver my hands to hand-stitch.    I deliberately used a contrasting thread and scattered, uneven stitch pattern because the FE needed to look like a little girl made it.  It's a very intentional part of the theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's the balloons.  I thought the balloons were going to kill me.  Originally I purchased a small remnant piece of fabric off eBay that had a graphic of balloons floating in the air.  I was going to use this piece of fabric to make the top pocket out of thus representing the balloons that carry the house.  When the fabric piece arrived I was in for a heckuva kink.  The orientation of the balloon fabric was wrong.  It was a rectangular piece.  Instead of the balloons floating up, they would've been floating sideways.  This forced me to make the balloons the way I should've done them from the start.  Same way as the house.  No shortcuts.  Sketch, copy, resize, color, scan, print, press, and....oops....the balloons are not going to fit on just 1 pocket.  Dangit!  Time to improvise.  I cut the balloon piece in half (I felt sick when doing it, actually).  The balloons are stitched where you see stitching and then liquid stitch lines the cut edges all the way across.  None of it was a fast process.  It took a long time and the balloons were extremely tedious.  Also, after attaching the balloons my oldest son commented that they needed some string.  Oh yeah.  So on the balloon pieces themselves, the little lines are drawn in with a fine-tip Sharpie.  I initially drew the lines in from the chimney up to the balloons but didn't like how cheesy it looked.  So I dug out some charcoal-colored upholstery thread and drove myself nuts for a few hours with actual strings.  The stings are probably the element I'm least happy with in the end.  I think I could've done better but by that time I was thoroughly irked with them and was tired of fooling with it.  I'm not about to redo them either.  So the strings are what they are.  The world can just deal with it.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The names on the pockets were another part I thought about a lot.  I knew I couldn't stitch or paint them right onto the cloud fabric because they'd be lost.  And look half-done.  What would a little girl do?  Well, she'd probably lovingly spell out the names best she could with regular thread making sure her favorite boys each had their names in their favorite color.  Again, deliberate randomness in the stitching and the lettering to express the theme.  The name pieces were stitched on at the same time as the other elements.
> 
> The FE construction itself was easy-peasy.  I could do that in my sleep.  I did stabilize my fabric by fusing it to other fabric.  The FE back is fused to the same white upholstery fabric as the applique elements.  The pocket faces are fused to simple white sheeting.  Also, to protect the backside of the stitching that holds all the little appliques on I ironed lightweight bits of fusible interfacing over the thread to add extra protection from objects going in and coming out of the pockets.
> 
> I'll leave you with a handful of my stack of sketches, colored pages, and templates.



This is TOOOOOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## sweetpee_1993

sunshine1259 said:


> This is TOOOOOO CUTE!!!!



Thank you!  When I finished it my husband smiled, said it was really great, then informed me he bets it gets stolen.    A few days ago I showed it to my in-laws.  My mother-in-law loved it but her first comment was, "You don't think anyone will steal this?"    Of course I'll be firmly attaching it with multiple zip ties.  Still, if anyone steals it I will hunt them down and....   -->.  You get the picture.


----------



## Twende

A Cruise Newbie here....Yikes... I need to make one of these and fast.  We leave in a few short weeks and I have so much to do before we leave.  

Is there a list for our particular cruise or do you just leave random gifts in others peoples FE's?


----------



## Cari2109

Twende said:


> A Cruise Newbie here....Yikes... I need to make one of these and fast.  We leave in a few short weeks and I have so much to do before we leave.
> 
> Is there a list for our particular cruise or do you just leave random gifts in others peoples FE's?



Check the cruise meet thread for your sailing. Chances are that registration for the FE group closed several weeks ago.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Twende said:


> A Cruise Newbie here....Yikes... I need to make one of these and fast.  We leave in a few short weeks and I have so much to do before we leave.
> 
> Is there a list for our particular cruise or do you just leave random gifts in others peoples FE's?





Cari2109 said:


> Check the cruise meet thread for your sailing. Chances are that registration for the FE group closed several weeks ago.



Definitely check - we learned about FE's only weeks before our frst cruise and the group welcomed us anyway, even though the list had been closed for weeks.


----------



## Twende

Cari2109 said:


> Check the cruise meet thread for your sailing. Chances are that registration for the FE group closed several weeks ago.





Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Definitely check - we learned about FE's only weeks before our frst cruise and the group welcomed us anyway, even though the list had been closed for weeks.



Thanks for the information.  

I checked and there is a FE thread.  

It is too late to officially sign up but I will be adding some things to some of the FE that have their cabin numbers posted.  I suspect I will not be able to have enough time to shop for everyone on the list but I will do the best I can.

DisBoards make everything more fun!


----------



## moobear67

How long before a cruise do FE groups usually set as a "cut off" date for signing up?


----------



## moobear67

I remember a thread which specifically showed the gifts people had gotten.   Anyone know where this thread is?


----------



## moobear67

Found the link!  BTW, I love seeing everyones FEs....getting ideas for mine!!!!


----------



## McNabrat

Subbing


----------



## ilovetexas




----------



## ImDMous

This thread is getting really long, but it's the first that came up when I searched.  I finally finished our FE!  Pic is a little blurry.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7aNIbtycBz2lxERI55goetMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink

Hopefully this link works.


----------



## ByKnight

I have finished my Fish Extender. I got a fleece blanket from Walmart and cut out the princesses. I then put some plastic cross stitch material on the back of each princess and after sewing on a backing I then stuffed and sewed each princess so that it was 3D. Then I attached each Character onto the runner with pockets behind each one. Total Cost $14 plus many hours of fun teaching myself how to sew again.


----------



## DisneyMouseHouse

ByKnight said:


> I have finished my Fish Extender. I got a fleece blanket from Walmart and cut out the princesses. I then put some plastic cross stitch material on the back of each princess and after sewing on a backing I then stuffed and sewed each princess so that it was 3D. Then I attached each Character onto the runner with pockets behind each one. Total Cost $14 plus many hours of fun teaching myself how to sew again.



That is a REALLY cute and creative idea!  I'd have never thought of that......great idea!


----------



## taximom00

ByKnight said:


> I have finished my Fish Extender. I got a fleece blanket from Walmart and cut out the princesses. I then put some plastic cross stitch material on the back of each princess and after sewing on a backing I then stuffed and sewed each princess so that it was 3D. Then I attached each Character onto the runner with pockets behind each one. Total Cost $14 plus many hours of fun teaching myself how to sew again.



Very cool!  I haven't started mine yet....I guess I think in the back of my mind I can get one off ebay or etsy.....

We go on our first DCL cruise in July...I have time!


----------



## cncDisney4

We are sailing on May 19th on the Fantasy and I am just finishing mine up. Here is a shot of it so far: 





I think you can click on it to make the picture bigger. I am definitely not good with a sewing machine and stumbled my way through this, but I like how it turned out. Just so long as no one is looking too close. 

Cheryl


----------



## Disney Hot Mama

cncDisney4 said:


> We are sailing on May 19th on the Fantasy and I am just finishing mine up. Here is a shot of it so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can click on it to make the picture bigger. I am definitely not good with a sewing machine and stumbled my way through this, but I like how it turned out. Just so long as no one is looking too close.
> 
> Cheryl



That is a great job!!  Love the buttons for Mickey and the ruffle for Minnie.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

ImDMous said:


> This thread is getting really long, but it's the first that came up when I searched.  I finally finished our FE!  Pic is a little blurry.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7aNIbtycBz2lxERI55goetMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink
> 
> Hopefully this link works.



cute


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

DisneyMouseHouse said:


> Well, got my FE done and my DH is thrilled that the ONLY thing I bought for this was the iron-on xfer paper to do the designs on each of the pockets.  Had the rest "left over" from a shoe hanger I made several years ago for DS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bigger pic is also in my 4Shared folder here:
> http://www.4shared.com/folder/NSB5ZwRQ/Disney_Cruise_Trip.html
> 
> Thanks to everyone for some of the really creative, cute ideas.  You guys and gals are the greatest!



I love it


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

cncDisney4 said:


> We are sailing on May 19th on the Fantasy and I am just finishing mine up. Here is a shot of it so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can click on it to make the picture bigger. I am definitely not good with a sewing machine and stumbled my way through this, but I like how it turned out. Just so long as no one is looking too close.
> 
> Cheryl



It turned out very cute


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

ByKnight said:


> I have finished my Fish Extender. I got a fleece blanket from Walmart and cut out the princesses. I then put some plastic cross stitch material on the back of each princess and after sewing on a backing I then stuffed and sewed each princess so that it was 3D. Then I attached each Character onto the runner with pockets behind each one. Total Cost $14 plus many hours of fun teaching myself how to sew again.



Very creative idea


----------



## Disney Hot Mama

I found the instructions for making a FE.  I see I am supposed to buy 1/4 yard of material.  Then I attach iron-on fuseable webbing to the back.  When I finish the FE, after sewing the pockets on etc, the back of the FE is the iron-on material correct?  I don't see any instructions that you are supposed to put a backing on the FE.  Initially I was thinking I ironed on the web and then put right sides together and sewed the sided and bottom and then turned in right side out.  I looks like all the instructions skip this step.  I know I could do it this way but if I can save a step may do so.  My main question is if you turned your FE around would it be the web you see?
THX


----------



## DisneyMouseHouse

Disney Hot Mama said:


> I found the instructions for making a FE.  I see I am supposed to buy 1/4 yard of material.  Then I attach iron-on fuseable webbing to the back.  When I finish the FE, after sewing the pockets on etc, the back of the FE is the iron-on material correct?  I don't see any instructions that you are supposed to put a backing on the FE.  Initially I was thinking I ironed on the web and then put right sides together and sewed the sided and bottom and then turned in right side out.  I looks like all the instructions skip this step.  I know I could do it this way but if I can save a step may do so.  My main question is if you turned your FE around would it be the web you see?
> THX



Yes, if you did add the fusible webbing, if you turned it around, you would see it.  If you use material that is stiff enough (I used some heavy denim as my backing) then you could skip the fusible webbing step.....however, it does help keep the FE "stiff and straight" because if you use something thinner for the backing, the FE would "sag" without the webbing...

Hope that makes sense and answers your questions...


----------



## taximom00

DisneyMouseHouse said:


> Yes, if you did add the fusible webbing, if you turned it around, you would see it.  If you use material that is stiff enough (I used some heavy denim as my backing) then you could skip the fusible webbing step.....however, it does help keep the FE "stiff and straight" because if you use something thinner for the backing, the FE would "sag" without the webbing...
> 
> Hope that makes sense and answers your questions...



Can you attach the link for the directions?
Thanks!


----------



## Disney Hot Mama

DisneyMouseHouse said:


> Yes, if you did add the fusible webbing, if you turned it around, you would see it.  If you use material that is stiff enough (I used some heavy denim as my backing) then you could skip the fusible webbing step.....however, it does help keep the FE "stiff and straight" because if you use something thinner for the backing, the FE would "sag" without the webbing...
> 
> Hope that makes sense and answers your questions...



Thank you.  I decided to add the webbing but then sewed two same size pieces together and sewed right sided together and then turned it right side out.  I am almost done with it but don't have an embroidery machine so I don't know what I am going to put on the pockets.  I am looking for Mickey's to iron on the pockets but I can do that after it is done.  Will try to post a photo when done.


----------



## Disney Hot Mama

taximom00 said:


> Can you attach the link for the directions?
> Thanks!



I found them here on these boards but don't remember where.  I will try to post later today after school..... I know I did a search but it did come up with lots of stuff and I had to weed through them.


----------



## disneynme

These are the directions I used for a No-sew FE.  It was pretty simple and I found all the items I didn't have at WalMart.  I already had material (which our Walmart also sells) and some felt that I used to make Mickey heads.  I have to finish up a few things with it and then I'll post a picture.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30302583&postcount=609

The FEs look bigger in the pictures.  I was surprised at how small the pockets actually are.  I'm a little worried about that.


----------



## doombuggygrl74

Here is the extender I made for our trip.  It is just a hanging organizer I found at Walmart that had pockets on the front.  I used the iron on backing with fabric that I liked for the Mickey head & then bought the .98 bandanas from Hobby Lobby & cut them into strips for the tie-ons.  The rhinestones were originally made for customizing flip flop straps, I just cut them to fit & the feathers were hair clips I found.  Since both my daughter & I have names that start with "M", I just bought two "M" pins & stuck them on.  Hope this helps!  

Here is a link to my album where you can see a couple of pis of my FE... 
http://s1069.photobucket.com/albums/u469/mkrilla1/Disney%20Cruise%202011/


----------



## wmharley

here are some from our cruise.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

wmharley said:


> here are some from our cruise.



WOW! These are really cute. I love them all. Are these ones that you have used on previous cruises or did you use all of them on the same cruise for different rooms? You did a great job


----------



## taximom00

doombuggygrl74 said:


> Here is the extender I made for our trip.  It is just a hanging organizer I found at Walmart that had pockets on the front.  I used the iron on backing with fabric that I liked for the Mickey head & then bought the .98 bandanas from Hobby Lobby & cut them into strips for the tie-ons.  The rhinestones were originally made for customizing flip flop straps, I just cut them to fit & the feathers were hair clips I found.  Since both my daughter & I have names that start with "M", I just bought two "M" pins & stuck them on.  Hope this helps!
> 
> Here is a link to my album where you can see a couple of pis of my FE...
> http://s1069.photobucket.com/albums/u469/mkrilla1/Disney%20Cruise%202011/



Gorgeous!  My daughter would love this one!  I may have to steal the idea!!


----------



## taximom00

wmharley said:


> here are some from our cruise.



Wow!  I love them all and it's giving me inspiration to get started on mine!  
Thanks for taking photos of everyone's FEs...I will do that and post when I return.  I think it's great for those of us who have never seen nor made an FE to get ideas!
Thanks also to everyone who has posted directions so I have a place to start.  Well, after I visited Wal-Mart for supplies!  My local Joann's didn't have any Disney ribbon and not really a good selection of Disney fabric!


----------



## Dream_2011

taximom00 said:


> Wow!  I love them all and it's giving me inspiration to get started on mine!
> Thanks for taking photos of everyone's FEs...I will do that and post when I return.  I think it's great for those of us who have never seen nor made an FE to get ideas!
> Thanks also to everyone who has posted directions so I have a place to start.  Well, after I visited Wal-Mart for supplies!  My local Joann's didn't have any Disney ribbon and not really a good selection of Disney fabric!



check out this page at facebook, picture and idea for FE
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/167311023398247/


----------



## rescuetink

Dream_2011 said:


> check out this page at facebook, picture and idea for FE
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/167311023398247/



Thanks for the link!!  I didn't know about this when I was searching for Disney sites!!


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

I printed iron-on transfers of mickey heads and personalized them in PowerPoint before printing them. Just iron them onto your pockets and there's no need to embroider.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

MickeyMinnieMelanie said:


> WOW! These are really cute. I love them all. Are these ones that you have used on previous cruises or did you use all of them on the same cruise for different rooms? You did a great job


Never mind. I'm in another world.


----------



## taximom00

suffieldhockeymom said:


> I printed iron-on transfers of mickey heads and personalized them in PowerPoint before printing them. Just iron them onto your pockets and there's no need to embroider.


Would you post a picture of yours?  I was wondering about what to do insteadof embroidery!


----------



## rescuetink

MickeyMinnieMelanie said:


> Never mind. I'm in another world.


----------



## elderfam

Post #27
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1219607&page=2 


I do not not mind the interfacing showing on the back of my FE. If you want one that is more finished , then you would cut 2 back pieces, iron the interface on one...place right sides together ...baste ...turn inside out and finish per the instructions.

I would also note...I have found that a stitch at the top of the pleats, keeps it looking neat and still holds everything your fellow crafty shipmates will put in it!


----------



## wmharley

MickeyMinnieMelanie said:


> WOW! These are really cute. I love them all. Are these ones that you have used on previous cruises or did you use all of them on the same cruise for different rooms? You did a great job



No they were other people's on our cruise. Ours were the top 2 which were made by my mom. There was a third but no pic. The embroidery was done by a friend of my wife who does that sort of stuff, but the price that was charged was higher than I told my mom to spend on. I wanted simple, but it became a larger ordeal.

that said, we have them for life now. 

my kids want it up now so we can do a FE exchange while they sleep.


----------



## doombuggygrl74

taximom00 said:


> Gorgeous!  My daughter would love this one!  I may have to steal the idea!!



Be my guest!


----------



## tweetybabee

Thanks for all the helpful tips on Fish Extenders. We look forward to attempting to make our own in the time we have until our first Disney cruise.


----------



## Coconuts

I have searched this thread for a specific thread link for FE gift ideas, but I haven't found it.  Does anyone have it?


----------



## Disney Hot Mama

Coconuts said:


> I have searched this thread for a specific thread link for FE gift ideas, but I haven't found it.  Does anyone have it?



I know there is a great Facebook page with FE ideas. Isn't there also a Homemade FE ling on the DIS too?


----------



## Cruise

Coconuts said:


> I have searched this thread for a specific thread link for FE gift ideas, but I haven't found it.  Does anyone have it?



It's here:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2907032


Just buried a few pages back today


----------



## Coconuts

Disney Hot Mama said:


> I know there is a great Facebook page with FE ideas. Isn't there also a Homemade FE ling on the DIS too?



Yes, I am a freak, I don't do FB.



Cruise said:


> It's here:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2907032
> 
> 
> Just buried a few pages back today



Thanks!


----------



## disneynme

I forgot to post the picture of the no-sew FE I made.  We took it on the cruise as-is, but I would like to add something to the top for our next cruise.  I don't embroider, so it may be a challenge.  Well, I have almost a year to figure it out.


----------



## MJDisFamCruisers

Thanks for all of the tips with the FE's..I can't wait to start making mine for my first Alaskan cruise!


----------



## taximom00

disneynme said:


> I forgot to post the picture of the no-sew FE I made.  We took it on the cruise as-is, but I would like to add something to the top for our next cruise.  I don't embroider, so it may be a challenge.  Well, I have almost a year to figure it out.



Love it!   Did you follow no sew directions from this board?  I found directions bought the stuff and am planning on making it tomorrow.  We leave next Sunday!   But the directions seem daunting to me!   Yours really looks great!   Where did you get the dowel?  It's the only thing I didn't get yet!


----------



## disneynme

I followed the no-sew directions posted here.  I bought the dowel at Walmart and the dowel caps at Michael's.


----------



## mommy2jarod

I just finished our fish extender for our cruise,...I think it turned out really good



2012-06-30_20-25-54_36 by tpers, on Flickr


----------



## seo31

Great job!! I wish I had the talent to make an FE that looks like yours!


----------



## WishIwerethere

mommy2jarod said:


> I just finished our fish extender for our cruise,...I think it turned out really good
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-06-30_20-25-54_36 by tpers, on Flickr



I'll say!!!!  Looks fantastic!  Where did you get your appliques?  And how did you do the lettering?  Did you use an embroidery machine?  Sorry for all the questions, but I am struggling to find a way to personalize my family's FE without hand or machine embroidering.

You did an incredible job -- one of the nicest I have seen!


----------



## kdeans1010

WishIwerethere said:


> I'll say!!!!  Looks fantastic!  Where did you get your appliques?  And how did you do the lettering?  Did you use an embroidery machine?  *Sorry for all the questions, but I am struggling to find a way to personalize my family's FE without hand or machine embroidering.*
> 
> You did an incredible job -- one of the nicest I have seen!



One of my co-workers, who I love dearly (although I might be totally biased because she was the RN that took care of me in the ER when I had my first ever migraine, and she made the feeling of death go away. Anyways...), gave me a an old school, 1950s Mickey patch. So I'm putting it on my FE.  The point is I've found some really cute patches. Try Joann's or local craft stores.


----------



## mommy2jarod

WishIwerethere said:


> I'll say!!!!  Looks fantastic!  Where did you get your appliques?  And how did you do the lettering?  Did you use an embroidery machine?  Sorry for all the questions, but I am struggling to find a way to personalize my family's FE without hand or machine embroidering.
> 
> You did an incredible job -- one of the nicest I have seen!



Thanks....I do have an embroidery machine
I sent you a message


----------



## Mouseheads

mommy2jarod said:


> I just finished our fish extender for our cruise,...I think it turned out really good
> 
> 
> This looks fantastic.  I love the color.


----------



## Diane71969

mommy2jarod said:


> I just finished our fish extender for our cruise,...I think it turned out really good
> 
> 
> 
> 2012-06-30_20-25-54_36 by tpers, on Flickr



Great Job!!  PM me please!


----------



## syrumani

Here is a pic of the FE I made for m sister and nephew . . .


----------



## taximom00

syrumani said:


> Here is a pic of the FE I made for m sister and nephew . . .



I love it!   Did you use a dowel at the top?  I am making ours today.   Leaving Sunday.   Nothing like last minute huh?!


----------



## taximom00

Just finished our Fish Extender using the no sew directions posted somewhere here. 

I can't post a photo now but will do that when we get home.

Just wanted to say, clearly 'no sewing' is not anymore my strength than sewing!

I thought I followed the directions but somehow our pockets are much bigger than they should be!

Also, I really had a tough time with the iron on binding or whatever it's called...so resorted to staples and a glue gun!!!

No staples showing and no glue gun residue!

It also came out wider than it should be...10"...I hope that's not a problem!

We sail on the Magic on Sunday!

I am happy with it...it really looks nice...but truth be told, it may have been easier to buy one!


----------



## syrumani

taximom00 said:


> I love it!   Did you use a dowel at the top?  I am making ours today.   Leaving Sunday.   Nothing like last minute huh?!




No, I punched holes and used eyelets to reinforce.  I've never made one with a dowel, I've used the eyelets/buttons/ribbons to hang all the FE's I've made . . . you can see pix on the Fish Extender page on FB, if you want to see others I've made

Getting ready to make a few with some patriotic materials, too.


----------



## syrumani

taximom00 said:


> Just finished our Fish Extender using the no sew directions posted somewhere here.
> 
> I can't post a photo now but will do that when we get home.
> 
> Just wanted to say, clearly 'no sewing' is not anymore my strength than sewing!
> 
> I thought I followed the directions but somehow our pockets are much bigger than they should be!
> 
> Also, I really had a tough time with the iron on binding or whatever it's called...so resorted to staples and a glue gun!!!
> 
> No staples showing and no glue gun residue!
> 
> It also came out wider than it should be...10"...I hope that's not a problem!
> 
> We sail on the Magic on Sunday!
> 
> I am happy with it...it really looks nice...but truth be told, it may have been easier to buy one!





I don't think there is a "rule" that states how wide a FE needs to be . . .


----------



## Cruise

I finished mine last night and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out.  The best part is that I had absolutely everything I needed, right down to the iron on transfer paper, in my stash - except for the black and white polka dot material which was a fat quarter I got at Walmart for 97cents.

I chose not to personalize it now since my cast of characters will be changing cruise to cruise.  When I do, I'll probably print out and laminate the CM cruise ID tags that the designers on the DISign board personalize for people and then attach a safety pin to the back and attach to a pocket.


----------



## TnRobin

Just a friendly reminder to everyone.  The DIS board cannot be used to sell merchandise.  If you want to purchase any items from a person, ALL discussion must be done outside of the boards.  

I am not saying that you can't buy from someone, just take it off the boards.  

BTW, my FE was handcrafted by someone other than myself.  

Also - sorry the auditor in me has to remind people to remember that the sell of copyrighted materials is a violation of law.  And the owners of said copyrights do visit these boards.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

Cruise said:


> I finished mine last night and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out.  The best part is that I had absolutely everything I needed, right down to the iron on transfer paper, in my stash - except for the black and white polka dot material which was a fat quarter I got at Walmart for 97cents.
> 
> I chose not to personalize it now since my cast of characters will be changing cruise to cruise.  When I do, I'll probably print out and laminate the CM cruise ID tags that the designers on the DISign board personalize for people and then attach a safety pin to the back and attach to a pocket.



Really cute


----------



## maganspikes

Does anyone no where the thread is to show what type of gifts people are getting in there FE. I need some ideas. I have ten months to get it together before we sail.


----------



## tinkeringbells

Does anyone have a pattern for fish extenders?  Want to try making one


----------



## UfFamily

We are headed on the Nov 3rd trip on the Fantasy... what is your favorite restaurant and why?


----------



## UfFamily

I would be grateful for a fe pattern as well and/or any tips in making your own?

Many thanks!


----------



## UfFamily

What was your favorite shipboard thing you did on the Fantasy cruise and do you plan to do it again?


----------



## UfFamily

I understand that great fe ideas are trinkets from your hometown and/or country and since we are coming from Steeler Country I plan to bring some fun black and gold gear!


----------



## UfFamily

I think yours is just goregous!  I hope ours turns out as well....


----------



## UfFamily

Thansk for sharing all the pics!  You gave me - as a newbie - a great concept to start from...


----------



## MrHappy

I just noticed I needed to use my DVC points so I just booked a cruise to Alaska on Sept 3rd.  I just found out about this and figured out how to make one really easy, but didn't know how to find out who else will be on the cruise also.  Is there a place to go to plan and see who else might have a FE on a certain cruise?


For making it, I was just going to take 4 pieces of fabric, 1 shorter than the next, all 10" wide and the longest 15" long.  Stack the longest on the bottom and then the shortest on top of that, lining up at the bottom.  Next the second and third shortest.  Then I staple them with industrial stapler for large stacks of paper.  I have one at work.  You can sew it if you want, I just found this easier.  Once all bound, just turn it right side out.  The bottom one will the the back and the second/shortest one will be the front.  Iron it flat and add iron on decals.
If you have stiffer fabric for the back one it will make it hang straighter.
I added a nice nylon rope through one of the holes between the staples, ran it up to a large dowel that I cut a couple notches in, and it was done.

Hope this helps and thanks for any info.


----------



## sandracox67

MrHappy said:


> I just noticed I needed to use my DVC points so I just booked a cruise to Alaska on Sept 3rd.  I just found out about this and figured out how to make one really easy, but didn't know how to find out who else will be on the cruise also.  Is there a place to go to plan and see who else might have a FE on a certain cruise?



Go into the Disney Cruise Line Meets section of the forum, find your cruise and look through the posts.  There's probably someone in charge of the FE already.


----------



## StephandDick

Cruise said:


> I finished mine last night and I'm quite pleased with how it turned out.  The best part is that I had absolutely everything I needed, right down to the iron on transfer paper, in my stash - except for the black and white polka dot material which was a fat quarter I got at Walmart for 97cents.
> 
> I chose not to personalize it now since my cast of characters will be changing cruise to cruise.  When I do, I'll probably print out and laminate the CM cruise ID tags that the designers on the DISign board personalize for people and then attach a safety pin to the back and attach to a pocket.





This is very cute! Great job and a good idea to be able to change the names. We are considering not personalizing for that very reason.


----------



## suffieldhockeymom

I have made 4 now for myself and friends for our upcoming cruise.

You can just use as a guide line and make your own decals or decorations for it. I found some disney themed material in a remnant bin once so got a great buy on it. Mine only cost me about $12 to make, I have a photo of it but don't know how to post it.

Supplies:

2 yards of fabric, two colors  one yard each. (I used 1 yard for the back and a quilting square for each pocket.)

Double fold bias tape- 2 packs (1 for the top of the pockets and 1 for the outside of the FE)

Dowell Rod

Iron-On Patches or transfer sheets (I printed my own images on transfer paper)

1 Package of Iron-On Interfacing

1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew Ultra Hold 7/8 in. hem

1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew 1 Yard

Various Colors of Ribbon

1. Cut fabric to be used as the body of the FE to be 20 in. wide by 36 in. in length. When folded the FE will be 10 in wide and 36 in. in length.
2. Cut fabric for the pockets, cut each pocket 18 in. wide by 12 in. in length. When folded each pocked will be 6 in. in length.
3. On the inside of the FE body piece and each pocket iron on the interfacing. Once cooled completely I ironed on the sheet of Heat-n-Bond cut 8 in. by 29 in. to the inside of the body of the FE.
4. On each of the folded pockets I made pleats so that the pockets were 2 in.-pleat-4 in.-pleat 2 in. To secure the pleats I used the Heat-n-Bond Ultrahold hem. This was done on the un-cut side so that the bottom edge would be folded and clean.
5. Next I used the heat-n-bond hem to add 18 in. strips of the double fold bias tape to the top of each pocket.
6. Next I lined up the pockets on the body of the FE starting 8 in. from the top and then about 1 in. apart. I market the spots with a pencil and secured the bottom and sides of the pockets using the heat-n-bond hem.
7. Once all cooled. I used the double fold bias tape for the perimeter of the body of the FE which again was secured using the iron on hem.
8. Once cooled I ironed on the patches to each of the pockets.
9. I then folded down the top of the FE about 2 inches and secured to the back of the FE by the iron-on hem creating a little opening to insert the dowel rod.
10. Using the multicolored ribbon I made it long enough so that the FE would hang approximately 7-8 in. from a hanger.
11. For our names I bough iron-on computer paper and printed the names on the computer. Then I cut and surrounded the paper with double fold bias tape attached using the iron-on hem. Finally I ironed on the name piece.

I think thats all. Ive never tried to write directions for anything like this before. Everything I used I bought from either Wal-Mart, Michaels, or Joanns Fabrics.


----------



## sandracox67

suffieldhockeymom said:


> I have made 4 now for myself and friends for our upcoming cruise.
> 
> You can just use as a guide line and make your own decals or decorations for it. I found some disney themed material in a remnant bin once so got a great buy on it. Mine only cost me about $12 to make, I have a photo of it but don't know how to post it.
> 
> Supplies:
> 
> 2 yards of fabric, two colors  one yard each. (I used 1 yard for the back and a quilting square for each pocket.)
> 
> Double fold bias tape- 2 packs (1 for the top of the pockets and 1 for the outside of the FE)
> 
> Dowell Rod
> 
> Iron-On Patches or transfer sheets (I printed my own images on transfer paper)
> 
> 1 Package of Iron-On Interfacing
> 
> 1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew Ultra Hold 7/8 in. hem
> 
> 1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew 1 Yard
> 
> Various Colors of Ribbon
> 
> 1. Cut fabric to be used as the body of the FE to be 20 in. wide by 36 in. in length. When folded the FE will be 10 in wide and 36 in. in length.
> 2. Cut fabric for the pockets, cut each pocket 18 in. wide by 12 in. in length. When folded each pocked will be 6 in. in length.
> 3. On the inside of the FE body piece and each pocket iron on the interfacing. Once cooled completely I ironed on the sheet of Heat-n-Bond cut 8 in. by 29 in. to the inside of the body of the FE.
> 4. On each of the folded pockets I made pleats so that the pockets were 2 in.-pleat-4 in.-pleat 2 in. To secure the pleats I used the Heat-n-Bond Ultrahold hem. This was done on the un-cut side so that the bottom edge would be folded and clean.
> 5. Next I used the heat-n-bond hem to add 18 in. strips of the double fold bias tape to the top of each pocket.
> 6. Next I lined up the pockets on the body of the FE starting 8 in. from the top and then about 1 in. apart. I market the spots with a pencil and secured the bottom and sides of the pockets using the heat-n-bond hem.
> 7. Once all cooled. I used the double fold bias tape for the perimeter of the body of the FE which again was secured using the iron on hem.
> 8. Once cooled I ironed on the patches to each of the pockets.
> 9. I then folded down the top of the FE about 2 inches and secured to the back of the FE by the iron-on hem creating a little opening to insert the dowel rod.
> 10. Using the multicolored ribbon I made it long enough so that the FE would hang approximately 7-8 in. from a hanger.
> 11. For our names I bough iron-on computer paper and printed the names on the computer. Then I cut and surrounded the paper with double fold bias tape attached using the iron-on hem. Finally I ironed on the name piece.
> 
> I think thats all. Ive never tried to write directions for anything like this before. Everything I used I bought from either Wal-Mart, Michaels, or Joanns Fabrics.



Thanks for the info!  Now I just have to get off my butt and get started!


----------



## love280mickey

thanks for all the great photos!  while I do have an embroidery machine, it's a much older style and I don't have the disney fonts.

I may do Iron on to get the font, but add in some other elements like patches, etc.

Still trying to think of ideas, but keep the great photos coming.   Remember to take them while on your cruise and post back here!


----------



## sandracox67

Someone posted this on another thread - it's a Facebook page for FEs!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/167311023398247/


----------



## taximom00

How can I share a picture of my FE and gifts?  Would love to do this but don't have a photobucket account and can't seem to copy/paste the photos from my computer!

Thanks!


----------



## grahamgallagher

What do you put in them? We are from the UK, would anything related to the London Olympics work?


----------



## Ashansen

maganspikes said:


> Does anyone no where the thread is to show what type of gifts people are getting in there FE. I need some ideas. I have ten months to get it together before we sail.



I have done lots of different things.  Made bottlecap necklaces for kiddos, magnets (out of the bottlecaps), keychains (letter beads spelling out the name of the ship), journals, Mickey Mouse sticky note pads, koozies (ironed on a pic of the ship and the date of our cruise), temporary tattoos, stickers, pirate themed items (for pirate night, of course), stuffed animal (get very small one to the 2 year olds on our list).  

Other things we've received:  frame, journals, homemade medical kits (like bandaids, travel size rolaids, etc), misc packs (clothespins, safety pins, highlighters, random things you might need on the cruise), Disney themed calendars, book marks, candy from another country, Disney Pez, artwork (one family painted and framed a small picture of our ship), etc.

My kids loved doing this on the cruise!  It was fun seeing what "treasures" were waiting for us whenever we returned to our rooms!


Ashley


----------



## taximom00

Someone on another thread told me how to post a photo so here is our FE:

http://i551.photobucket.com/albums/ii467/mauram1999/fe.jpg

I used the no sew directions as suffieldhockeymom posted above.

However I did a few things wrong so figure I'd let you all know if you follow these no sew directions!

First off, as you notice, the pockets are huge!  People probably wondered what we were expecting in the giant pockets!

However somehow while the directions said the pockets would be 6" when folded over, I missed the 'fold over' step!!  Because of this, there is more yellow and less red/white polka dots (we were channeling Minnie!!) but I think you still get the idea!

Also, not sure if you can tell from the picture, but it is VERY stiff!  The directions called for all sorts of iron on stuff....I asked the woman in Joanne's about iron on interfacing and she asked what I was making so I explained it to her and what it would be used for and she gave me what was obviously the heaviest, stiffest iron on interfacing available!

As I don't sew and have no clue about stuff in the sewing aisle, I just took what she gave me!!

Well, 2 days before our cruise, armed with all my supplies, iron and my daughter and mom (who traveled with us) supervising, we set out to make the FE!

The stiff interfacing was almost the death of me because while the fabric adhered easily, it was very hard getting the double fold bias tape to iron down over the heavy pleats of the pockets!!

I admit, we resorted to a stapler and glue gun but no one is the wiser and you can't tell by looking at the FE!

We used iron on patches and iron on letters for our names.  Added a sparkly Mickey head to cover the dowel ends.

It was way harder than I anticipated but the fact is, we all had fun (at times) making it and the experience added to our overall cruise!  My daughter was thrilled to hang it outside our door!  So, I would do it again (though will likely use this FE next cruise!!)

Of course, we got a photo of everyone elses FE as we delivered and forgot to get a picture of ours hanging by our door!!  

Now, off to try to post what we made to the gift thread!


----------



## Douvres Family

We simply used Eva Foam Sheets (Craft Foam), hot glue, ribbon, and stickers...all from Michael's.

I wasnt aware there were instructions for making these. But our FE about 6" wide. We simply folded each sheet in half making pockets with the seams within. We hot glued the seams together, then ran this cute black ribbon with white polka dots through the back of each one of the three pockets.

Then decorated them...

Originally I was going to use clothing material and sew them together. But I ran out of time...DH thought of this (he LOVES his Gorilla blue and glue gun...lol)

We made sure to have our DS's heaviest books on them pressing flat over night. 

It worked like a charm...we used it on Feb 2012 & plan to use it again in Feb 2013


----------



## HopeSparkles

I have bought 3 amazing embroidered FEs from Graddysmommy on eBay. If I could figure out how to post photos I will. But she is competively priced, had free & quick shipping and does Magical work! 

P.S. I am just a customer of hers offering free advice...


----------



## MickeyMaz

I changed the url tags to img to make the picture show up.  Very nice.



taximom00 said:


> Someone on another thread told me how to post a photo so here is our FE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the no sew directions as suffieldhockeymom posted above.
> 
> However I did a few things wrong so figure I'd let you all know if you follow these no sew directions!
> 
> First off, as you notice, the pockets are huge!  People probably wondered what we were expecting in the giant pockets!
> 
> However somehow while the directions said the pockets would be 6" when folded over, I missed the 'fold over' step!!  Because of this, there is more yellow and less red/white polka dots (we were channeling Minnie!!) but I think you still get the idea!
> 
> Also, not sure if you can tell from the picture, but it is VERY stiff!  The directions called for all sorts of iron on stuff....I asked the woman in Joanne's about iron on interfacing and she asked what I was making so I explained it to her and what it would be used for and she gave me what was obviously the heaviest, stiffest iron on interfacing available!
> 
> As I don't sew and have no clue about stuff in the sewing aisle, I just took what she gave me!!
> 
> Well, 2 days before our cruise, armed with all my supplies, iron and my daughter and mom (who traveled with us) supervising, we set out to make the FE!
> 
> The stiff interfacing was almost the death of me because while the fabric adhered easily, it was very hard getting the double fold bias tape to iron down over the heavy pleats of the pockets!!
> 
> I admit, we resorted to a stapler and glue gun but no one is the wiser and you can't tell by looking at the FE!
> 
> We used iron on patches and iron on letters for our names.  Added a sparkly Mickey head to cover the dowel ends.
> 
> It was way harder than I anticipated but the fact is, we all had fun (at times) making it and the experience added to our overall cruise!  My daughter was thrilled to hang it outside our door!  So, I would do it again (though will likely use this FE next cruise!!)
> 
> Of course, we got a photo of everyone elses FE as we delivered and forgot to get a picture of ours hanging by our door!!
> 
> Now, off to try to post what we made to the gift thread!


----------



## Cruise

taximom00 said:


> The stiff interfacing was almost the death of me because while the fabric adhered easily, it was very hard getting the double fold bias tape to iron down over the heavy pleats of the pockets!!



I actually sewed on the bias tape on the top of the pocket after applying the interfacing but before putting in the pleats.  Then, on the bottom of the pocket, it was moot since the bias tape lays flat.

Hard to explain without a visual.


----------



## PatsMinnie

HopeSparkles said:
			
		

> I have bought 3 amazing embroidered FEs from Graddysmommy on eBay. If I could figure out how to post photos I will. But she is competively priced, had free & quick shipping and does Magical work!
> 
> P.S. I am just a customer of hers offering free advice...



I just bought an umbrella spotter from her and I LOVE it and can't wait to use it on Castaway Cay!


----------



## ktalina

WOW! This is sooo cool! I'll be taking my 1st Disney Cruise next Summer and I so badly hope that someone puts together a list 

Thank you for sharing the pictures and the awesome info on FE 

Ktalina


----------



## taximom00

MickeyMaz said:


> I changed the url tags to img to make the picture show up.  Very nice.



Thanks for doing that for me...I'm not technologically literate.  I was impressed with myself that I even managed to get the link in!


----------



## DisSarahK

ktalina said:


> WOW! This is sooo cool! I'll be taking my 1st Disney Cruise next Summer and I so badly hope that someone puts together a list
> 
> Thank you for sharing the pictures and the awesome info on FE
> 
> Ktalina



You can always be the one who puts together the list.    I took the lead on getting the list going for our Alaska cruise because I really wanted to make sure it happened.  Now we have a decent size group participating--especially considering how small a group we have on our meet thread.


----------



## nemofamof4

There are so many fabulous Fish extenders! I cannot wait to start making ours for our first cruise in January


----------



## daigs5

Thanks for sharing the Facebook link on FE's and gift ideas!  It came in very handy for this newbie!


----------



## soy1

Hi!  My parents are going with us and some of my kids are staying with them.  How does it work if you are a multi-room family?  I'm thinking of signing us up and would bring all of the goodies so my parents wouldn't have to.  Would I bring one set to exchange - or would I need to bring two different sets of gifts (one for them to give out and one for us to give out)?   I could also see that being a challenge as we receive different things on different days......    Just wondering because I'm sure we're not the first multi-room family to participate.

Thx
Sue 
First Disney Cruise!!  And I can't wait!!


----------



## Ptwolfman

There's no wrong way. If it were me, I would bring stuff from both rooms but that's just me. Have fun with it


----------



## DisSarahK

soy1 said:


> Hi!  My parents are going with us and some of my kids are staying with them.  How does it work if you are a multi-room family?  I'm thinking of signing us up and would bring all of the goodies so my parents wouldn't have to.  Would I bring one set to exchange - or would I need to bring two different sets of gifts (one for them to give out and one for us to give out)?   I could also see that being a challenge as we receive different things on different days......    Just wondering because I'm sure we're not the first multi-room family to participate.
> 
> Thx
> Sue
> First Disney Cruise!!  And I can't wait!!



It would really be up to the people in your group.  Your safest bet would be to give gifts from both cabins.


----------



## Cruise

soy1 said:


> Hi!  My parents are going with us and some of my kids are staying with them.  How does it work if you are a multi-room family?  I'm thinking of signing us up and would bring all of the goodies so my parents wouldn't have to.  Would I bring one set to exchange - or would I need to bring two different sets of gifts (one for them to give out and one for us to give out)?   I could also see that being a challenge as we receive different things on different days......    Just wondering because I'm sure we're not the first multi-room family to participate.
> 
> Thx
> Sue
> First Disney Cruise!!  And I can't wait!!



Well, it sounds like you're signing up as two different rooms since you're saying you'd bring everything so your parents wouldn't have to.  In which case, others participating in your exchange will have to gift to both of the rooms you're signing up.  To me, that would mean the fair thing to do would be to gift *from* both rooms as well.


----------



## AnotherPrincess

Completely agree!  On my cruise we had 3 multi cabin families and we did not specify that gifts would be expected from each cabin participating. So in the end, we gave to 17 cabins but only received from 14. I kind of thought it would be a given that if you put out 2 extenders you'd give from each but apparently not.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

soy1 said:


> Hi!  My parents are going with us and some of my kids are staying with them.  How does it work if you are a multi-room family?  I'm thinking of signing us up and would bring all of the goodies so my parents wouldn't have to.  Would I bring one set to exchange - or would I need to bring two different sets of gifts (one for them to give out and one for us to give out)?   I could also see that being a challenge as we receive different things on different days......    Just wondering because I'm sure we're not the first multi-room family to participate.
> 
> Thx
> Sue
> First Disney Cruise!!  And I can't wait!!



I have 4 children, so we don't fit in one cabin.  We are still one family and give FE gifts as one family.

I agree that grandparents in a separate cabin should be considered a separate family though.


----------



## Douvres Family

Hi!  We are a small family of 3...on our last cruise a few other families had more than one stateroom.  However...*They ARE still ONE family*.

Families should not have to contribute according to the amount of stateroom they have.

Lets not take the JOY of GIVING away from the great experience of FE Gifts exchanging.

However, If my mother was going or my In-Laws...they can choose whether or not they want to participate.

To avoid confusion...if I had more than 3 kids and the rest were staying with my mother in her stateroom, I would hang their FE pockets in my stateroom.

Some families can barely afford the cruise. Let's be thankful for what we have.

BTW ~ please dont misinterpret my caps...I use caps to emphasize on something, not yelling...lol...I dont yell


----------



## sarahndipity

both my mother and i wanted to sign up in my room its me my dh my ds and a dd in my mothers room its her my dad my sister and my other ds. i did sign us up together because i assume that my dd and my sister will be doing the deliveries together... but we are both including something for everyone... actually for the kids we are giving several things each... and more than 2 things for each adult as well... and it's better stuff than either of us would have given alone! 
so i'm hoping no one in our fe group thinks we are trying to get off easy! and i'm hoping that they will include both rooms when giving!


----------



## WishesComeTrue

Hello everyone! My husband and I did our first Disney cruise on the "Dream" last summer & we just booked the "Fantasy" for July '13. I have always been really into door decorating in WDW but I never knew this sort of thing existed on the DCL.

Questions:
- Where do I go to join a FE group for my sailing?
- Do you do one gift per stateroom or one gift per person in the stateroom? [I see some people have pockets with family member names on them]

Thanks!


----------



## Clotho

WishesComeTrue said:


> Hello everyone! My husband and I did our first Disney cruise on the "Dream" last summer & we just booked the "Fantasy" for July '13. I have always been really into door decorating in WDW but I never knew this sort of thing existed on the DCL.
> 
> Questions:
> - Where do I go to join a FE group for my sailing?
> - Do you do one gift per stateroom or one gift per person in the stateroom? [I see some people have pockets with family member names on them]
> 
> Thanks!



Your questions are answered about 150 times throughout these discussions, and I don't say that to scold you AT ALL but to encourage you to read through these threads yourself because you will learn so much about what FE's are, ideas for making your own FE, ideas for gift giving, the hows and whyfors. There is a wealth of info that you will get from that that maybe you didn't even think to ask!

That said, go to the Disney Cruise Meets board and look for your cruise dates to see if a group has been organized yet:
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=85

The types of gifts given is entirely up to the givers. Some people give one gift per cabin, some give individualized gifts to adults vs. kids, others give individual gifts to every person in the room...it's up to you!  You may get further instructions from your FE group organizers, since every one is done a little differently. Some have rules about the gifts given, times the gifts are distributed, etc. So join your cruise meetup group and see what's what!

I only just learned about FE's for our upcoming cruise a couple months back. I have learned a ton from all the discussion threads, and I hope you find some great hints and tips in your reading as well!


----------



## Cruise

Didn't see you'd posted here too until after I'd replied to the other thread.... but I'll post here too just in case.

As with the gifts, there's already a facebook page for the FEs.  The link is buried in this thread somewhere.


----------



## LiseG

MrHappy said:


> For making it, I was just going to take 4 pieces of fabric, 1 shorter than the next, all 10" wide and the longest 15" long.  Stack the longest on the bottom and then the shortest on top of that, lining up at the bottom.  Next the second and third shortest.  Then I staple them with industrial stapler for large stacks of paper.  I have one at work.  You can sew it if you want, I just found this easier.  Once all bound, just turn it right side out.  The bottom one will the the back and the second/shortest one will be the front.  Iron it flat and add iron on decals.
> If you have stiffer fabric for the back one it will make it hang straighter.
> I added a nice nylon rope through one of the holes between the staples, ran it up to a large dowel that I cut a couple notches in, and it was done.
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for any info.



Sounds easy... Photo please!!!!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Cruise said:


> Didn't see you'd posted here too until after I'd replied to the other thread.... but I'll post here too just in case.
> 
> As with the gifts, there's already a facebook page for the FEs.  The link is buried in this thread somewhere.



As I responded on the other thread, I am well aware there is s FB page *only* for FE's.

The FB page I mentioned is for *all* handmade Disney items.

Folks here are super creative and make far more than just FE's and FE gifts!

It's nice to have a place where everything can be shared all together. 

FB is also a good place for posting pictures to share here.  It's much easier to share from than some of the photo hosting sites!


----------



## mmackeymouse

Okay, I know there are certain rules on this board, but...

Let's say I want to just browse  the Disney appliques, you know, for creativity's sake.  I have found some online at Joann's, Ebay, Etsy, and other sites. However, I still haven't found some of the ones I have seen on the fish extenders- Captain Mickey, DCL boats, the DCL logo come to mind. 

Would anyone be so kind as to give me some ideas or steer me in the direction?


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

mmackeymouse said:


> Okay, I know there are certain rules on this board, but...
> 
> Let's say I want to just browse  the Disney appliques, you know, for creativity's sake.  I have found some online at Joann's, Ebay, Etsy, and other sites. However, I still haven't found some of the ones I have seen on the fish extenders- Captain Mickey, DCL boats, the DCL logo come to mind.
> 
> Would anyone be so kind as to give me some ideas or steer me in the direction?



Are you looking for the actual finished applique, or the embroidery files to do it yourself?  I know where to purchase the embroidery "patterns", but not the actual finished product.


----------



## mmackeymouse

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Are you looking for the actual finished applique, or the embroidery files to do it yourself?  I know where to purchase the embroidery "patterns", but not the actual finished product.



Ooooooohhhhhhhh.....well, I meant the finished appliques.

So, you think the ones I was talking about Captain Mickey and whatnot, those aren't actual appliques but embroidery? 

Well, I'll take what you can give me.


----------



## Teyedoubleguhrrrr

I am actually making mine.  I have googled pictures like the DCL logo, Mickey captain hat, etc. and I have made paper patterns from those images that I then transfer to fabric.  Then I use Heat n Bond to layer the pieces and stick them together before zig-zagging over the edges.  I have never appliquéd before, and while some results are better than others, it has been pretty easy, and I can make the items the size I need to fit the extender.


----------



## Tehanna

I thought I'd share our FE here.  I have very little sewing ability, and no sewing machine. At first, I felt intimidated by the multi-pocket FEs that I saw from people with much more talent than I have.  I felt very encouraged when folks posted non-traditional FEs.

It's just the two of us, so I bought a canvas bag from a craft store and used iron-on patches and fusible web to create this FE.  The border at the top is made up of buttons that I sewed on in the shape of Mickey heads.


----------



## Teyedoubleguhrrrr

Tehanna,

Looks great!


----------



## o4me2playn

Tehanna said:


> I thought I'd share our FE here.  I have very little sewing ability, and no sewing machine. At first, I felt intimidated by the multi-pocket FEs that I saw from people with much more talent than I have.  I felt very encouraged when folks posted non-traditional FEs.
> 
> It's just the two of us, so I bought a canvas bag from a craft store and used iron-on patches and fusible web to create this FE.  The border at the top is made up of buttons that I sewed on in the shape of Mickey heads.



Very Cute Tehanna!!


----------



## kayci7877

101DalmFan said:


> Thanks for the large picture; it *really * helps! I now see that it's hanging on a fish .... hence, _fish extender _ -- makes more sense now!
> 
> Of course, at this late date, even buying one off eBay and receiving it within a week, here in Canada, would likely be impossible.
> 
> Ah well, thanks for all your help!



I was wondering why they called it "fish extender"!!!


----------



## alisrockin

Can a room with 2 kid less adults participate?


----------



## Ptwolfman

alisrockin said:
			
		

> Can a room with 2 kid less adults participate?



Yes. My DW & I are going on our first cruise in Nov and we are on our FE sign up list. The thing about the FE is there are no hard and fast rules. Have fun!


----------



## Teyedoubleguhrrrr

alisrockin said:
			
		

> Can a room with 2 kid less adults participate?



I think that is part of the fun! We have a teen & a tween, and the FE will connect us to others that we might not see otherwise. It is the little things sometimes that have the biggest impact.


----------



## Pink23

I love FE surprises !


----------



## trickiwoo

alisrockin said:


> Can a room with 2 kid less adults participate?




My fiance and I don't have any kids and we are participating in the FE on our honeymoon cruise in a few weeks!  There are a handful of other adults without any kids on our cruise that are also participating! So yeah, it's pretty common!


----------



## iloverags2

alisrockin said:


> Can a room with 2 kid less adults participate?



No kids here and we always participate!  My mom and I cruised alone once...participated.  One of my BFFs and I will be cruising next month...participating!

Join in and have fun!


----------



## Cruisingbuddy3

TiggerTails57 said:


> Fish Extender for my DD (I modified)
> It was a door gift at MouseFest 08, from Mouse Fan Travel. So I can't take all the credit.  DD wanted me to add Mickey Ears, and her name.
> 
> 
> Hi I will be making my own FE for my second cruise this November! Where can I find the mikey rod?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Cruisingbuddy3

golfnsuch said:


> And finally figured out how to post a picture (albeit, a fuzzy one).



You did an amazing job! I am attempting to make my first one! 

Did you do all the embroidering yourself? Any tips for a newbie??


----------



## Clotho

Wow, that one with all the glittery ship names is amazing! How did you do the letters?  

Here is our duct tape FE in use from our trip last week:


----------



## slg4crzn

Lol I totally get the name FE. I haven't been on a Disney cruise for a few years and could not figure out what a fish extender was or how it got that name. I understand the name but not sure of the "purpose". Looks really exciting. I decorate the door every cruise so this might be something new to try.


----------



## Skipper Justin

Here is mine for my upcoming cruise! It is made up of a lot of glue haha!


----------



## LiseG

slg4crzn said:


> Lol I totally get the name FE. I haven't been on a Disney cruise for a few years and could not figure out what a fish extender was or how it got that name. I understand the name but not sure of the "purpose". Looks really exciting. I decorate the door every cruise so this might be something new to try.



We were introduced to FEs our last cruise. First, you go find the Cruise Meet thread for the cruise you will be on. There you can meet lots of folks you will be cruising with. Someone will set up the FE. It's basically a gift exchange between those who want to play. The organizer makes a list of the participants with their cabin numbers, names, ages, etc. The everyone come up with something fun for all the rest. Some people make/buy a gift for the whole cabin, many make/buy gifts for each individual in the cabin. Usually the individual poctets on the FE have names on them, so you get the Princess gifts to the little girls and "Cars" to the boys.

Sometimes the giving is random... other organizers choose to assign specific delivery days so it spreads out evenly. Last time we were assigned the last night... so we did a heading home theme. We brought mini craft projects for each kiddo that could be done in the car/plane. For the grown-ups, we put a snack in their pockets.  It's just like Christmas morning evey time you wake up and sometimes when you get back from dinner


----------



## asmith1113

For those saying they need it quick, I got mine super fast and great quality.  It  has bigger pockets than some of the other ones I've seen on the ships and our "treasures" all fit nicely, whereas I had some trouble delivering gifts to those with smaller, more shallow pockets.  Search on ebay for Custom Fish Extender for Disney Cruises and you should find the one i mean.  She has other styles available too, so just pm her if you need something custom.  Happy FEing!


----------



## binhpetit

Hello all,

I'm a newbie and trying to get the hang of the forum.  We're cruising on the Disney Fantasy on 10/20.  Can someone tell me if the FE / Gift Exchange group and schedules have already been assigned?  I believe I signed up our family a while ago but didn't receive a PM :  (.   Hoping to get in on the fun...ready to get my craft on and make some cool gifts for the families.


----------



## Ptwolfman

binhpetit said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a newbie and trying to get the hang of the forum.  We're cruising on the Disney Fantasy on 10/20.  Can someone tell me if the FE / Gift Exchange group and schedules have already been assigned?  I believe I signed up our family a while ago but didn't receive a PM :  (.   Hoping to get in on the fun...ready to get my craft on and make some cool gifts for the families.



I would suggest going to your cruise meet thread and sending a PM to the person in charge of the FE gift exchange


----------



## mcroadman

I have a few ideas for a fish extender.. but I think it is too wide..
I see from photos it needs to be about 8 to 10 inches wide maybe .. otherwise it might be in the way...????
Got the gifts all done!


----------



## ImDMous

mcroadman said:


> I have a few ideas for a fish extender.. but I think it is too wide..
> I see from photos it needs to be about 8 to 10 inches wide maybe .. otherwise it might be in the way...????
> Got the gifts all done!



I think it is 8 inches.  Basically, there is a little wall space that is at maybe a 45 degree angle coming out from your stateroom door.  It needs to fit there otherwise it will stick out into the hallway and people will bump it as they walk past.  Don't want to poke anyone's eye out.


----------



## kristof65

I was researching width several hours last night to answer the same question.  Best I could find was don't go wider than 8". There also may be a difference in the width available on the older ships and the newer ones. I saw some comments that the Fantasy and Dream are slightly narrower in that area, but I couldn't find a confirmation one way or the other, let alone a final width.

We're making ours 8" wide, and I'm going to hope for the best.


----------



## DisneyFan907

Is it unusual for two adults to participate if they are sailing without children? I think this sounds like so much fun, but my boyfriend and I don't have kids.. we just are big kids!


----------



## MaryLou1962

On my upcoming cruise more than half the FE participants are traveling without children.

I am sure you will fit right in.


----------



## heyshanny

DisneyFan907 said:
			
		

> Is it unusual for two adults to participate if they are sailing without children? I think this sounds like so much fun, but my boyfriend and I don't have kids.. we just are big kids!



My husband and I participate every cruise and we don't have kids!  Go for it! It's so fun!!


----------



## DisneyFan907

MaryLou1962 said:


> On my upcoming cruise more than half the FE participants are traveling without children.
> 
> I am sure you will fit right in.





heyshanny said:


> My husband and I participate every cruise and we don't have kids!  Go for it! It's so fun!!



Alright, you guys have convinced me. This is our first cruise so I am just learning!


----------



## vleeth

Anyone have pics of Christmas themed ones?


----------



## Cruise

Not a holiday one, but....

I decided to make myself another, smaller FE for my solo cruise this December.  It seemed silly to have a 4 pocket FE for just me and, since I am going alone, I could make this one a little more girly.  I took inspiration from doombuggygrl74 (her post here) because I loved how girly the pink and leopard print was!

The Mickey head is from the DISigns board and after I printed it on iron-on transfer paper and put it on the FE, I went back with some adhesive backed rhinestones and went over the tiara part so it really sparkles.


----------



## Luv2Diz

Cruise said:


> Not a holiday one, but....
> 
> I decided to make myself another, smaller FE for my solo cruise this December.  It seemed silly to have a 4 pocket FE for just me and, since I am going alone, I could make this one a little more girly.  I took inspiration from doombuggygrl74 (her post here) because I loved how girly the pink and leopard print was!
> 
> The Mickey head is from the DISigns board and after I printed it on iron-on transfer paper and put it on the FE, I went back with some adhesive backed rhinestones and went over the tiara part so it really sparkles.



Very cute!


----------



## 3Adevas

Just finished up my DIY FE project for our upcoming Fantasy cruise Dec 8th   It was a pretty easy project with crafts gathered from Hobby Lobby and Joanns and cost less than $20 to do ~so excited to participate in our 1st FE~!!!


----------



## Minnie321

Here is the FE we made for our February cruise. We just have to get names monogrammed above the pockets. Probably cost less than ten dollars. We have one more to make - we are in two rooms.


----------



## BEARCATS07

vleeth said:


> Anyone have pics of Christmas themed ones?



We were going to use a stocking since it just two of us.


----------



## syrumani

vleeth said:


> Anyone have pics of Christmas themed ones?




Here's two I made last year, before I got an embroidery machine . . .


----------



## bkmom21612

I am currently working on four different FE's, one for each of our family's staterooms.  Each one has their own theme: Mickey and Minnie, Star Wars, Pirates, and Cars.  When I get them down I will post pictlulres of them.


----------



## bkmom21612

Our family will be on the Dream in January.  This will be our grandchildren's very first cruise.


----------



## k8smiles

HELP?! So I'm planning our first DC on fantasy May 4.  I just read that FE's are only on Dream and Wonder....true?  False?  Don't want to waste take making one if not need....please advise


----------



## DizDragonfly

k8smiles said:


> HELP?! So I'm planning our first DC on fantasy May 4.  I just read that FE's are only on Dream and Wonder....true?  False?  Don't want to waste take making one if not need....please advise



False. All the ships have FEs.


----------



## Marshay

3Adevas said:


> Just finished up my DIY FE project for our upcoming Fantasy cruise Dec 8th   It was a pretty easy project with crafts gathered from Hobby Lobby and Joanns and cost less than $20 to do ~so excited to participate in our 1st FE~!!!



Love it!



Minnie321 said:


> Here is the FE we made for our February cruise. We just have to get names monogrammed above the pockets. Probably cost less than ten dollars. We have one more to make - we are in two rooms.





syrumani said:


> Here's two I made last year, before I got an embroidery machine . . .



Love them!


----------



## LovestoSail

Very Nice FE


----------



## LovestoSail

Good to Know that people without Kids participate in FE's


----------



## LovestoSail

We simply used Eva Foam Sheets (Craft Foam), hot glue, ribbon, and stickers...all from Michael's.

I wasnt aware there were instructions for making these. But our FE about 6" wide. We simply folded each sheet in half making pockets with the seams within. We hot glued the seams together, then ran this cute black ribbon with white polka dots through the back of each one of the three pockets.

Then decorated them...

Originally I was going to use clothing material and sew them together. But I ran out of time...DH thought of this (he LOVES his Gorilla blue and glue gun...lol)

We made sure to have our DS's heaviest books on them pressing flat over night. 

It worked like a charm...we used it on Feb 2012 & plan to use it again in Feb 2013 

[/QUOTE]


Well done ! !  Very Creative.


----------



## Camilo

Folks, would this work as a fish entender? I haven't been on DCL before. Is it too wide, will it fit on the space? Of course, we would need to personalize it 

Thanks...


----------



## rescuetink

bkmom21612 said:


> Our family will be on the Dream in January.  This will be our grandchildren's very first cruise.



I hope your planning on doing an FE for them!!  The kids love coming to the room each night and finding gifts!!  



k8smiles said:


> HELP?! So I'm planning our first DC on fantasy May 4.  I just read that FE's are only on Dream and Wonder....true?  False?  Don't want to waste take making one if not need....please advise



We did it on our last Magic cruise, and I am already ordering items for our next cruise in October on the Magic!!


----------



## emtmom0104

Camilo said:


> Folks, would this work as a fish entender? I haven't been on DCL before. Is it too wide, will it fit on the space? Of course, we would need to personalize it
> 
> Thanks...



My FE is about 9 inches wide and we still had about an inch or two to play with.


----------



## k8smiles

Awesome!!!  Thanks for Info. Love this board


----------



## WDWChloe

Etsy has some cute ones too!! 

I'm not too crafty nor do I have the spare time either. But we found ours on Etsy!


----------



## Camilo

emtmom0104 said:


> My FE is about 9 inches wide and we still had about an inch or two to play with.



I've just measured it.
This one is 12 exactly inches... Do you think it will not fit on the space for it by the door?


----------



## therapy97

If a "Pixie Dust" list is added now because it is too late for the FE list, what is expected of the "Pixie Dust" listed people... do we do people on both lists or just fill the pixie dust list people?  I am getting very close to our cruise and don't want to get on the list if I can't make others happy because I run out of time to get things together for them.  Ya know?  I just want to know what is "expected."  Any info would be appreciated.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Ptwolfman

therapy97 said:
			
		

> If a "Pixie Dust" list is added now because it is too late for the FE list, what is expected of the "Pixie Dust" listed people... do we do people on both lists or just fill the pixie dust list people?  I am getting very close to our cruise and don't want to get on the list if I can't make others happy because I run out of time to get things together for them.  Ya know?  I just want to know what is "expected."  Any info would be appreciated.  Thank you!!!



You may need to ask the person who started the list


----------



## just drea

I love your FE!!!...you should go into the biz making them!!


----------



## dizzydee70

Can only one help me with some ideas for fish extender gifts. This is our first members cruise.


----------



## ForeverWithStitch

I'm new too and would love ideas!


----------



## mellers

dizzydee70 said:


> Can only one help me with some ideas for fish extender gifts. This is our first members cruise.



I made pins out of fuse beads with a pirate theme--you can get them at Michael's and JoAnn's.  They aren't very expensive and they're cute for pirate night.


----------



## staley98

Do they use fish extenders on the Fantasy?


----------



## heyshanny

staley98 said:
			
		

> Do they use fish extenders on the Fantasy?



Yes! Just got off the Fantasy yesterday and we participated in the fish extender exchange. There were FEs everywhere!!


----------



## rescuetink

heyshanny said:


> There were FEs everywhere!!


       

Oh... wait... that's a *GOOD* thing!!!


----------



## SEADISNEY

How do I get added to the 5/4 FE exchange for the 5/4 Fantasy Sailing? And what information do you need? Thanks!


----------



## angel's momma

SEADISNEY said:


> How do I get added to the 5/4 FE exchange for the 5/4 Fantasy Sailing? And what information do you need? Thanks!



Here you go  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2822595


----------



## robinsa88

I can't seem to find a thread for my cruise - Dec 7th on the fantasy....is it possible it is too early....I am so excited after learning about FEs! 

I am from Australia though and may have trouble finding one....will try etsy, or maybe put my creative juices to the test and make one!


----------



## michellekcm

robinsa88 said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find a thread for my cruise - Dec 7th on the fantasy....is it possible it is too early....I am so excited after learning about FEs!
> 
> I am from Australia though and may have trouble finding one....will try etsy, or maybe put my creative juices to the test and make one!



In one FE thread someone posted a FE they bought at Ikea. I checked and it was available at Ikea here in Australia. Pretty reasonably priced too, if that helps.


----------



## angel's momma

robinsa88 said:


> I can't seem to find a thread for my cruise - Dec 7th on the fantasy....is it possible it is too early....I am so excited after learning about FEs!



Here you go  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43001824
I didn't find it at first either, then realized I was in the 2014 thread, so that may have been where you were too.


----------



## robinsa88

angel's momma said:
			
		

> Here you go  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43001824
> I didn't find it at first either, then realized I was in the 2014 thread, so that may have been where you were too.



Thanks very much! I tried several times, but perhaps you are right and I was on the 2014 board!


----------



## robinsa88

michellekcm said:
			
		

> In one FE thread someone posted a FE they bought at Ikea. I checked and it was available at Ikea here in Australia. Pretty reasonably priced too, if that helps.



Just looked them up, they look great! Should be pretty easy to personalise myself. Thanks!


----------



## maggie_sam

Has anyone ever done this before?  I am traveling with my daughter, who is disabled and my 10 year old granddaughter.  Worrying that it will be too much to manage with equipment and luggage.  Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## taximom00

maggie_sam said:


> Has anyone ever done this before?  I am traveling with my daughter, who is disabled and my 10 year old granddaughter.  Worrying that it will be too much to manage with equipment and luggage.  Thanks for any suggestions.


I have not shipped but have read many threads about people who have shipped and it seems to work out fine!  Did you search the board about shipping?  Though I'm sure people who have actually shipped will also reply!

That being said, I notice you posted this on the FE board.  Have you signed up to do the FE for your cruise?  We went on our first cruise this past July and did the FE (I was with my 13 year old and my 78 year old mother) The FE was great fun and I think my mom enjoyed it just as much as my daughter!  I would do it if you can...it will add to the magic of your cruise!

Also, I have found Disney to be very helpful with everything.  I am sure if you call and give a heads up that your daughter is disabled, they will be very accommodating. 

Do you have early or main dining?  We wanted early but were assigned to main.  My mom really didn't want to eat that late.  They were so helpful and even though technically there were 'no seats' they found a way to switch us after the first night.  

Point being, I think they will go out of their way to help you!

Have a great trip!


----------



## ppony

Old thread I know, but I've never posted my pic from 2009. 




The extender was pretty much all felt and the Mickey ears on the door were all foam.


----------



## Mom323

taximom00 said:


> I have not shipped but have read many threads about people who have shipped and it seems to work out fine!  Did you search the board about shipping?  Though I'm sure people who have actually shipped will also reply!
> 
> That being said, I notice you posted this on the FE board.  Have you signed up to do the FE for your cruise?  We went on our first cruise this past July and did the FE (I was with my 13 year old and my 78 year old mother) The FE was great fun and I think my mom enjoyed it just as much as my daughter!  I would do it if you can...it will add to the magic of your cruise!
> 
> Also, I have found Disney to be very helpful with everything.  I am sure if you call and give a heads up that your daughter is disabled, they will be very accommodating.
> 
> Do you have early or main dining?  We wanted early but were assigned to main.  My mom really didn't want to eat that late.  They were so helpful and even though technically there were 'no seats' they found a way to switch us after the first night.
> 
> Point being, I think they will go out of their way to help you!
> 
> Have a great trip!



We have shipped, with no problems. We used UPS so we could track the package. We cruised on Sunday so I shipped the package the Monday before. We live in MD, it arrived on Thursday. The box was 12x12x12.


----------



## CDNDisneyMom

FE's are hard to find to purchase


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

CDNDisneyMom said:


> FE's are hard to find to purchase



Quite a few people have them for sale on Etsy.  Don't know if they ship to Canada, but I can't see why not.


----------



## JillShari

I made my own and I am a novice at sewing.  You can google fish extenders and there are directions on how to make them with measurements for the pieces of fabric.  Instead of sewing, you could also use this stuff called stitch witchery.  It basically binds with the use of a hot iron.  I would post a pic of mine, but I don't have enough posts yet  

It was a lot of fun for my kids to get "presents".  Also we didn't have a HUGE group, so it wasn't too bad packing everything in our luggage.  But, it was also a short 3 day cruise.


----------



## cmclaura

CDNDisneyMom said:


> FE's are hard to find to purchase



I think Gradysmommy makes the best FEs.....ever!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Gradysmommy


----------



## WeLoveDisneyAlways

cmclaura said:


> I think Gradysmommy makes the best FEs.....ever!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/Gradysmommy



We have 2 of her FEs and yes they are great! I highly recomend her.


----------



## TinkEBell

cmclaura said:


> I think Gradysmommy makes the best FEs.....ever!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/Gradysmommy



I also purchased a Fish Extender from Gradysmommy (via Etsy) for our upcoming May 2013 cruise.  I received it two days ago and it is perfect.  I would send anyone her way


----------



## Calimum

cmclaura said:


> I think Gradysmommy makes the best FEs.....ever!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link for her...love the extenders and the wave holders!


----------



## missmissy317

Calimum said:


> Thanks for the link for her...love the extenders and the wave holders!




Here is another shop that makes fish extenders and wave holders.  I love that the pockets can be changed on the extenders! 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/PixieDustedStitches


----------



## Calimum

missmissy317 said:


> Here is another shop that makes fish extenders and wave holders.  I love that the pockets can be changed on the extenders!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/PixieDustedStitches




Oh that is a really clever idea!!  I love that they can all be different too.


----------



## White Rose

Here's a picture of my FE when it was still being made. I wanted to make mine a bit differently then those I've seen online.





It's about 8 inches across.

I purchased black velour (like a mickey mouse plush) for the body of the FE and made a long rectangle sock using hot glue to seal the sides and bottom, and used felt to reinforce it at the bottom. Afterwards, i turned the sock inside out, and cut two horizontal slits for pockets on one side, and lined the inside of the opening slit using felt and attached it all using hot glue. (I left about 1/2" on each side of the velour uncut.) There is a small lip of the fabric which I turned over the flap and glued to the outside.

I also purchased red felt with white polkadots, yellow felt, black felt, white felt. I found pictures online of mickey's shoes and shorts and minnie's shoes and traced them/ cut them out using felt. (trace the reverse side to avoid trace marks from showing up.) I pleated the dress first, folding evenly to give the apperance of pleats. I used small amounts of hot glue to keep the pleats stiff. To cover the edgs, I cut a small 'belt' of marerial to hide the top edge. I should have made it wider and folded it over to cover the top of the pleats, but that is the perfectionist in me talking. 

I also used small rectangle pieces of fabric to make a bow, just put a small dab of glue in the center of a felt rectagle and press together

Last but not least: I bought sticker letters and the cruise words from Michael's in their scrapbooking/sticker section. They had quite a collection!

The picture shown is with the bottom pocket cut out, and it goes to the bottom of the velour. There is a pencil sticking out to give you an idea where the pocket opening is on Minnie's dress. Mickey's pants and shoes are not attached yet, but in the picture it shows where he will be. Minnie's shoes are not attached either. (they actually wound up closer to the dress.)

I know this is very different from most I've seen, and I kinda 'winged it'

This was all done using a hot glue gun - something I use for making some small cloth ornaments  and ballerina bears in the past. I actually just finished it.

Now I have a question - is 8 inches too wide? The dowel adds about 3/4" inch past it. How thick of a Dowel do you suggest? I think the one I have might be too thin. How long should my string be?

Thanks!


----------



## Bunchof0rz

Subbing! Love looking at all the ideas.


----------



## Spencerfamily

Such great ideas everyone! Am starting mine this week so have a fair bit of reading to do to get ideas for this craft challenged individual! x


----------



## Luv2Diz

White Rose said:


> Here's a picture of my FE when it was still being made. I wanted to make mine a bit differently then those I've seen online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is adorable! Very cute design!
> 
> You should be fine with the 8" width. Ours is about 10" and fit fine. I used about 2 feet of ribbon to hang ours from the fish. As for the dowel rod, I would think a 1/2" one would be plenty sturdy.
> 
> My only thought....I can't tell from the photo if your gift pockets expand. We've both received and given gifts that were 3" - 4" thick. We've also received several hand painted 8x8" photo frames, for example, that I'm not sure would fit in your pockets (again, not sure how wide or deep the pockets are.) If gifts don't fit, you'll find them probably on the floor by your cabin door.
> 
> Have a great time with the FE!


----------



## White Rose

Luv2Diz said:


> This is adorable! Very cute design!
> 
> You should be fine with the 8" width. Ours is about 10" and fit fine. I used about 2 feet of ribbon to hang ours from the fish. As for the dowel rod, I would think a 1/2" one would be plenty sturdy.
> 
> My only thought....I can't tell from the photo if your gift pockets expand. We've both received and given gifts that were 3" - 4" thick. We've also received several hand painted 8x8" photo frames, for example, that I'm not sure would fit in your pockets (again, not sure how wide or deep the pockets are.) If gifts don't fit, you'll find them probably on the floor by your cabin door.
> 
> Have a great time with the FE!



It's like a giant tube (like a big sock or Xmas stocking) I should be able to fit a larger 8-9 inch item too. My pockets are deep, if you look at the picture  and check out the pencil... that pocket actually goes down to the bottom where the shoes are. The top pocket is even deeper...the pockets are 7 inches wide. and at least 10 inches deep, the top one about 2" deeper...and should expand well because of the Velour material and the sock/tube shape...I hope! 

I tried to put in some gifts I made and they are shaped 5" x 3", and I had no problems getting a few of them in it, so I am hoping I'm good! I never expected that some people would give such big sized items!! thanks for the warning just in case! I better keep an eye on it!

Thank you for the advice on the dowel - I thought mine was too thin - Hubby seems to thik it was too thick but it was really tiny and I would be afraid a young one could pull on it and it would crack. 

That is a good check for me!!


----------



## TinkerbellinNY6

What kind of gifts do people put in the fish extender? I am going on my first cruise in January and have no idea what kind of things people do for fe gifts


----------



## martinm

Different people will do different stuff. 

Some people do candy. Some do themed gifts like pirate patches.

For my next cruise I'm getting silicon bands with the cruise info embossed on them.

Maybe some cheap refrigerator magnets from your home town....


----------



## Luv2Diz

TinkerbellinNY6 said:


> What kind of gifts do people put in the fish extender? I am going on my first cruise in January and have no idea what kind of things people do for fe gifts



Disney themed (or themed to your home area): magnets, postcards, candy, embossed pens, highlighters, bookmarks, keychains. We enjoy all of these plus the handpainted photo frames, embroidered tote bags, and coffee cup cozies that we've received. Also hand-made Disney or hometown ornaments for holiday cruises.


----------



## mwins78

White Rose said:


> Here's a picture of my FE when it was still being made. I wanted to make mine a bit differently then those I've seen online.
> 
> It's about 8 inches across.
> 
> I purchased black velour (like a mickey mouse plush) for the body of the FE and made a long rectangle sock using hot glue to seal the sides and bottom, and used felt to reinforce it at the bottom. Afterwards, i turned the sock inside out, and cut two horizontal slits for pockets on one side, and lined the inside of the opening slit using felt and attached it all using hot glue. (I left about 1/2" on each side of the velour uncut.) There is a small lip of the fabric which I turned over the flap and glued to the outside.
> 
> I also purchased red felt with white polkadots, yellow felt, black felt, white felt. I found pictures online of mickey's shoes and shorts and minnie's shoes and traced them/ cut them out using felt. (trace the reverse side to avoid trace marks from showing up.) I pleated the dress first, folding evenly to give the apperance of pleats. I used small amounts of hot glue to keep the pleats stiff. To cover the edgs, I cut a small 'belt' of marerial to hide the top edge. I should have made it wider and folded it over to cover the top of the pleats, but that is the perfectionist in me talking.
> 
> I also used small rectangle pieces of fabric to make a bow, just put a small dab of glue in the center of a felt rectagle and press together
> 
> Last but not least: I bought sticker letters and the cruise words from Michael's in their scrapbooking/sticker section. They had quite a collection!
> 
> The picture shown is with the bottom pocket cut out, and it goes to the bottom of the velour. There is a pencil sticking out to give you an idea where the pocket opening is on Minnie's dress. Mickey's pants and shoes are not attached yet, but in the picture it shows where he will be. Minnie's shoes are not attached either. (they actually wound up closer to the dress.)
> 
> I know this is very different from most I've seen, and I kinda 'winged it'
> 
> This was all done using a hot glue gun - something I use for making some small cloth ornaments  and ballerina bears in the past. I actually just finished it.
> 
> Now I have a question - is 8 inches too wide? The dowel adds about 3/4" inch past it. How thick of a Dowel do you suggest? I think the one I have might be too thin. How long should my string be?
> 
> Thanks![/QUOTE
> So cute what a great idea and very different


----------



## maggie_sam

TinkerbellinNY6 said:


> What kind of gifts do people put in the fish extender? I am going on my first cruise in January and have no idea what kind of things people do for fe gifts



Hello to a fellow New Yorker!  Lots of other forums on the Dis about FE gifts and with pictures or instructions.  Pinterest has a wealth of ideas and I will PM you-I have several FE and Disney themed boards.  Lots of people who are crafty make gifts, everything from key fobs, autograph books, CDs, drink cups from the Dollar Store with Disney themed decorations, coasters, the list is really endless.  Some make 'emergency" kits with bandaids, trial size tylenol, tissues, wipes, hand sanitizer, etc.  Another popular are ice cream sundae kits, with sprinkles, gummies, all kinds of toppings to use at the soft serve station.  Pirate themed items, hair bows, light sticks.  Hope this gets you started.


----------



## AustralianJetsetter

michellekcm said:


> In one FE thread someone posted a FE they bought at Ikea. I checked and it was available at Ikea here in Australia. Pretty reasonably priced too, if that helps.




Hi michellekcm,

Do you know whereabouts I would find them? Like what section they are in? I would love to checkbthem out as we have an Ikea about 20mins from home 

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## dama2000

New to the whole fish extenders....do you have to give gifts to everyone who decides to participate during your cruise?


----------



## Disney Dreams

dama2000 said:


> New to the whole fish extenders....do you have to give gifts to everyone who decides to participate during your cruise?



It depends on how your FE group is set up.  On our last cruise, there was so much interest that it was decided to divide into two groups.  In our group there were 16 staterooms (15 + us). Every was to give gifts to each stateroom in our group of 15.  Whether they gave gifts to each person or each stateroom was up to each person.

HTH,
Dreams


----------



## dama2000

Disney Dreams said:


> It depends on how your FE group is set up.  On our last cruise, there was so much interest that it was decided to divide into two groups.  In our group there were 16 staterooms (15 + us). Every was to give gifts to each stateroom in our group of 15.  Whether they gave gifts to each person or each stateroom was up to each person.
> 
> HTH,
> Dreams


thanks for the info


----------



## 2disneycruzrs

I've never participated in an FE exchange but I see people make amazing items and spend a lot of time and even money.  I make passport holders for my family's and CC photo postcards from an aerial shot of the Dream I took while parasailing.  I wonder if either of these items is too cheap?  I don't have a lot of time due to work and an active 3YO.  Any feedback is welcomed.








Here are the links to larger images:
Passport Holder
Photo Postcard


----------



## erk711

2disneycruzrs said:


> I've never participated in an FE exchange but I see people make amazing items and spend a lot of time and even money.  I make passport holders for my family's and CC photo postcards from an aerial shot of the Dream I took while parasailing.  I wonder if either of these items is too cheap?  I don't have a lot of time due to work and an active 3YO.  Any feedback is welcomed.
> 
> Here are the links to larger images:
> Passport Holder
> Photo Postcard



I think those are both great! I'd enjoy them.


----------



## twokats

2disneycruzrs said:


> I've never participated in an FE exchange but I see people make amazing items and spend a lot of time and even money.  I make passport holders for my family's and CC photo postcards from an aerial shot of the Dream I took while parasailing.  I wonder if either of these items is too cheap?  I don't have a lot of time due to work and an active 3YO.  Any feedback is welcomed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the links to larger images:
> Passport Holder
> Photo Postcard



I think both are very nice and not cheap to me at all!!!


----------



## 2disneycruzrs

Thank you for the quick feedback - I may go ahead and participate if our cruise gets one together.


----------



## s3rndpt

2disneycruzrs said:


> I've never participated in an FE exchange but I see people make amazing items and spend a lot of time and even money.  I make passport holders for my family's and CC photo postcards from an aerial shot of the Dream I took while parasailing.  I wonder if either of these items is too cheap?  I don't have a lot of time due to work and an active 3YO.  Any feedback is welcomed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the links to larger images:
> Passport Holder
> Photo Postcard



I would definitely use those, especially the Passport Holder. What a great idea!


----------



## Runyan4

New to DIS and have a DCL fish extenders question. 

We are planning a large family cruise for my moms retirement. It will be many of our groups 1st cruise but everyone's 1st Disney Cruise. 

We are doing the fish extenders but we have a question about the list. When you sign up and the list is made will you know which family (all their names) will be in which cabin? We want to maybe personalize one of our gifts but before we decide what we are going to do we want to know this question.  
Thanks


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Runyan4 said:


> New to DIS and have a DCL fish extenders question.
> 
> We are planning a large family cruise for my moms retirement. It will be many of our groups 1st cruise but everyone's 1st Disney Cruise.
> 
> We are doing the fish extenders but we have a question about the list. When you sign up and the list is made will you know which family (all their names) will be in which cabin? We want to maybe personalize one of our gifts but before we decide what we are going to do we want to know this question.
> Thanks



Cabin numbers are usually included on the FE lists - the only time you might not have a cabin number from the start is if the family has booked GTY cabins, and then the cabin numbers should be updated as soon as they are assigned.

When I manage FE groups, I include columns for first & last names as well as favorite characters to help out those who would like to personalize a bit more.


----------



## Rozzy

Runyan4 said:


> New to DIS and have a DCL fish extenders question.
> 
> We are planning a large family cruise for my moms retirement. It will be many of our groups 1st cruise but everyone's 1st Disney Cruise.
> 
> We are doing the fish extenders but we have a question about the list. When you sign up and the list is made will you know which family (all their names) will be in which cabin? We want to maybe personalize one of our gifts but before we decide what we are going to do we want to know this question.
> Thanks



In our FE group for our cruise, the person who is managing the FE list has made a spreadsheet with columns that include first names, last names, children's names and ages, cabin number, favourite characters, what is being celebrated, if anything.  It is great to have as much info as possible for those of us that would like to tailor their gifts to each person or family.  

Have fun!


----------



## DisneyBride1214

I am new at FE's and I love to do homemade stuff. Are there any good patterns out there for Fish Extenders. I would prefer not to buy since I have several of my family going for wedding/family cruise and everyone wants to participate. But of course they want me to make them...lol

I would be so forever grateful if someone can either provide me with a nice pattern or direct me to somewhere with patterns. You can email me at nanasb1214@yahoo.com if you would like. Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## DisneyBride1214

Disgirl83 said:


> After several requests I have finally gotten around to writing the directions to how I did it. What I did is very similar to the directions on earlier posts so those provided great guidance.
> 
> Supplies:
> 
> 2 yards of fabric (two colors  one yard each)
> Double fold bias tape
> Dowell Rod
> Iron-On Patches
> 1 Package of Iron-On Interfacing
> 1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew Ultra Hold 7/8 in. hem
> 1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew 1 Yard
> Various Colors of Ribbon
> 
> 1.	Cut fabric to be used as the body of the FE to be 8 in. wide by 58 in. in length. When folded the FE will be 29 in. in length.
> 2.	Cut fabric for the three pockets, cut each pocket 11 in. wide by 12 in. in length. When folded each pocked will be 6 in. in length.
> 3.	On the inside of the FE body piece and each pocket iron on the interfacing. Once cooled completely I ironed on the sheet of Heat-n-Bond cut 8 in. by 29 in. to the inside of the body of the FE.
> 4.	On each of the 3 folded pockets I made pleats so that the pockets were 2 in.-pleat-4 in.-pleat 2 in. To secure the pleats I used the Heat-n-Bond Ultrahold hem. This was done on the cut side so that the top edge would be folded and clean.
> 5.	Next I used the heat-n-bond hem to add 8 in. strips of the double fold bias tape to the bottom of each pocket.
> 6.	Next I lined up the pockets on the body of the FE starting 8 in. from the top and then about 1 in. apart. I market the spots with a pencil and secured the bottom and sides of the pockets using the heat-n-bond hem.
> 7.	Once all cooled. I used the double fold bias tape for the perimeter of the body of the FE which again was secured using the iron on hem.
> 8.	Once cooled I ironed on the patches to each of the pockets.
> 9.	I then folded down the top of the FE about 2 inches and secured to the back of the FE by the iron-on hem creating a little opening to insert the dowel rod.
> 10.	Using the multicolored ribbon I made it long enough so that the FE would hang approximately 7-8 in. from a hanger.
> 11.	For our names I bough iron-on computer paper and printed the names on the computer. Then I cut and surrounded the paper with double fold bias tape attached using the iron-on hem. Finally I ironed on the name piece.
> 
> I think thats all. Ive never tried to write directions for anything like this before. Everything I used I bought from either Wal-Mart, Michaels, or Joanns Fabrics.
> 
> Here's the picture again of the final result.



Do you have a picture of this FE so I can see the turnout?


----------



## maggie_sam

DisneyBride1214 said:


> I am new at FE's and I love to do homemade stuff. Are there any good patterns out there for Fish Extenders. I would prefer not to buy since I have several of my family going for wedding/family cruise and everyone wants to participate. But of course they want me to make them...lol
> 
> I would be so forever grateful if someone can either provide me with a nice pattern or direct me to somewhere with patterns. You can email me at nanasb1214@yahoo.com if you would like. Thank you so much!!!!



Hope these help, here are some:

Conversation started Monday

10:35pm
Margaret Williams Sampson
This is from the DisBoards, Disney Cruise Line Forum, thanks to DisGirl: No-Sew FE
After several requests I have finally gotten around to writing the directions to how I did it. What I did is very similar to the directions on earlier posts so those provided great guidance.
Supplies:
2 yards of fabric (two colors  one yard each)
Double fold bias tape
Dowell Rod
Iron-On Patches
1 Package of Iron-On Interfacing
1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew Ultra Hold 7/8 in. hem
1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew 1 Yard
Various Colors of Ribbon
1.	Cut fabric to be used as the body of the FE to be 8 in. wide by 58 in. in length. When folded the FE will be 29 in. in length.
2.	Cut fabric for the three pockets, cut each pocket 11 in. wide by 12 in. in length. When folded each pocked will be 6 in. in length.
3.	On the inside of the FE body piece and each pocket iron on the interfacing. Once cooled completely I ironed on the sheet of Heat-n-Bond cut 8 in. by 29 in. to the inside of the body of the FE.
4.	On each of the 3 folded pockets I made pleats so that the pockets were 2 in.-pleat-4 in.-pleat 2 in. To secure the pleats I used the Heat-n-Bond Ultrahold hem. This was done on the cut side so that the top edge would be folded and clean.
5.	Next I used the heat-n-bond hem to add 8 in. strips of the double fold bias tape to the bottom of each pocket.
6.	Next I lined up the pockets on the body of the FE starting 8 in. from the top and then about 1 in. apart. I market the spots with a pencil and secured the bottom and sides of the pockets using the heat-n-bond hem.
7.	Once all cooled. I used the double fold bias tape for the perimeter of the body of the FE which again was secured using the iron on hem.
8.	Once cooled I ironed on the patches to each of the pockets.
9.	I then folded down the top of the FE about 2 inches and secured to the back of the FE by the iron-on hem creating a little opening to insert the dowel rod.
10.	Using the multicolored ribbon I made it long enough so that the FE would hang approximately 7-8 in. from a hanger.
11.	For our names I bough iron-on computer paper and printed the names on the computer. Then I cut and surrounded the paper with double fold bias tape attached using the iron-on hem. Finally I ironed on the name piece.
I think thats all. Ive never tried to write directions for anything like this before. Everything I used I bought from either Wal-Mart, Michaels, or Joanns Fabrics.

This has pictures and great instructions:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=18177280&postcount=27

Finally, Ikea sells a pocket hanger that many have redesigned as an FE.  Here is an example of a really nice conversion (this is on FB, hope I can post the link here):  https://www.facebook.com/groups/167311023398247/permalink/352962828166398/?comment_id=352972111498803&offset=0&total_comments=21

 Hope it helps!


----------



## DisneyBride1214

Thank you so much Maggiesam! This is very helpful and gives me some great ideas!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Om my gosh! I now found a second thread of all kinds of FE ideas!  Thse 2 threads should keep me busy for the rest of the week.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

4HOLIDAYS said:


> Om my gosh! I now found a second thread of all kinds of FE ideas!  Thse 2 threads should keep me busy for the rest of the week.



There are a few fish extender groups on Facebook too, just in case you get through these threads too quickly.


----------



## dclwonderprincess

Does anyone know of a site that I can order playing cards off of w/Disney images on them? Unfortunately vistaprint doesn't make everything.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

dclwonderprincess said:


> Does anyone know of a site that I can order playing cards off of w/Disney images on them? Unfortunately vistaprint doesn't make everything.



Amazon?


----------



## dclwonderprincess

PrincessShmoo said:


> Amazon?



I was hoping to be able to upload an image myself but Amazon may be my best bet.


----------



## maggie_sam

dclwonderprincess said:


> Does anyone know of a site that I can order playing cards off of w/Disney images on them? Unfortunately vistaprint doesn't make everything.



Bicycle makes several different card decks with Disney themes, here is a link to a search of their site using "disney" as the search term:  http://www.bicyclecards.com/search/results/ac13460a7fd6cedb32824a8052e8fcd2/

Kardwell International has Disney playing cards in vintage Mickey and classic designs:  http://www.kardwell.com/novelty-playing-cards-youth.htm

The Find:  http://www.thefind.com/family/browse-disney-playing-cards

Hope this helps!


----------



## dclwonderprincess

maggie_sam said:


> Hope this helps!


Thanks


----------



## minniememickey2

I am looking to join a fe for the aug 17 fantasy cruise. How cam I find a group if they would even except me at this point.


----------



## quarkwright

minniememickey2 said:


> I am looking to join a fe for the aug 17 fantasy cruise. How cam I find a group if they would even except me at this point.



I found your cruise meet thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2870491

Join in and ask?


----------



## Patsydust

Hi everyone! I'm a newbie to DIS and I'm pretty darn excited that I found this site! Some family members of mine have decided to start planning a WDW/Dis Cruise vacation and I wan't to do it right this time. Some of us are platinum members, gold members ( I myself am silver)...so even though we've been on some cruises before we never participated in fish extending. So I just had a few questions I was hoping someone could help me with/clarify....

Process?
1. Officially sign up to cruise! Woo-Hoo!
2. Buy/make amazing extender!
3. Get on DIS and join the 'group meet' board for my specific cruise and get on list.
4.Make awesomesauce fun gifts for listers! 
       -I was doing a little bit of research (mostly pinterest) and does each person make enough gifts to pass out for one night (b/c everyone plays their part and does a different night?)? Or do it multiple nights?

      -Also on cruises I've been on before, I saw hundreds of fish extenders...and I'm sure not all cruisers place their names on a list. Is it common for people to make extras and give gifts out secret santa style?


Do people ever meet on the cruise like Pin Traders do (i.e. meet, activities, etc)?

Also is there any recommendations or tips anyone has? Like does a pro-fish extender person have a top three super tips to offer me? 

Thanks so much everyone! I'm so excited to dive into this Disney culture!


----------



## jake236

So, probably asked before but,  how much $ do people usually spend on gifts?


----------



## jake236

Can you get in trouble for using Disney images on homemade items? (Copyright issues)


----------



## summerrluvv

jake236 said:


> Can you get in trouble for using Disney images on homemade items? (Copyright issues)



Nah.  But, they do take down Etsy listings from time to time since you technically aren't supposed to sell it I think?  There is a whole world of Disney custom handmade clothing with Disney all over it, and my kids wear it all the time at WDW without issue.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

summerrluvv said:


> Nah.  But, they do take down Etsy listings from time to time since you technically aren't supposed to sell it I think?  There is a whole world of Disney custom handmade clothing with Disney all over it, and my kids wear it all the time at WDW without issue.



The listings I've seen removed are listings that are selling actual images rather than products with images on them.  Maybe that's the fine line?


----------



## angipoo

subscribing


----------



## jake236

Kind of what I thought, as long as I'm not selling it, I didnt think they would care.

Follow up,  Any suggestions on how much to spend on FE?


----------



## Smille9815

We are new to the FE~just found out about it today!  Are there any groups we can still join?


----------



## JohnsPrincess

jake236 said:


> Kind of what I thought, as long as I'm not selling it, I didnt think they would care.
> 
> Follow up,  Any suggestions on how much to spend on FE?



Really it's totally up to you.  I've seen posts where people spent a lot or a little or made things that obviously took a LOT of time (and sometimes money).  It's honestly the thought that counts and the fun in finding new goodies in your Fish Extender.  If you don't have a lot of money to put into it, so long as you put Thought into it, you're all good.  There are threads on here with pictures of the things people have done to give you some awesome ideas!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Smille9815 said:


> We are new to the FE~just found out about it today!  Are there any groups we can still join?



Have you found your cruise group yet?  Once you get on there, you'll see if they've started a FE list yet!


----------



## SeattleSuz

What are typical gifts that people put in the FEs?  I'm trying to sell this idea to DH and I have a feeling that he's going to balk at me wanting to spend $100 on gifts for other people on a 4 nt cruise...

Can I put pins in FEs?  Do people like to get those?  I haven't booked my cruise yet and it doesnt have a group yet either, otherwise, I would ask there....


----------



## ksvaughn

Does anyone know if there is a FE group for the April 7,2014 Magic cruise? I haven't had any luck finding one.


----------



## minniebeth

SeattleSuz said:


> Can I put pins in FEs?  Do people like to get those?  I haven't booked my cruise yet and it doesnt have a group yet either, otherwise, I would ask there....



We got pins in our FE and my kids (18, 15, 11) loved them. My DD even traded with the Captain during Officer Pin Trading, for the pin which is now her favorite. They seemed like they were a hit with our FE group.


----------



## SeattleSuz

minniebeth said:


> We got pins in our FE and my kids (18, 15, 11) loved them. My DD even traded with the Captain during Officer Pin Trading, for the pin which is now her favorite. They seemed like they were a hit with our FE group.



Good to know!  We have a LOT of pins and we are not necessarily attached to all of them, so that would be a good option for us and a good sell for my DH.  lol  Thanks!!


----------



## KipperBun

Okay, I am want some feedback for my FE gifts that I am giving on my June 2, 2014 Wonder cruise. So, if you are in that group and do not wish to have the surprise spoiled, I would stop reading now. 



I was thinking about for the adults in the group, a deck of playing cards with a few pages of different games' rules (one pack per stateroom) plus magnets made from theme park cutouts (1 per adult or maybe 2 per stateroom). For the younger set, I was planning on purchasing a set of disney stickers, like those 5-6 sheet booklets from Micheal's, for each of them plus rubber band bracelets from Party City for the girls and temp tattoos for boys. I am going to try to crochet Micky-shaped coasters for each person, regardless of age, as well.


Here are my concerns: We have kids in our group ranging in age from 3 and a half to 17. Would my gifts suit all of those age groups? The biggest concern I have is if my gifts are "enough?" I don't have a lot of money so I am trying not to break the bank with this gifts and, while I could attempt to throw in another hand-crafted item, I think I will have my hands full with the coasters and magnets. 

Any feedback at all would be immensely appreciated. Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## disneylove69

KipperBun said:
			
		

> Okay, I am want some feedback for my FE gifts that I am giving on my June 2, 2014 Wonder cruise. So, if you are in that group and do not wish to have the surprise spoiled, I would stop reading now.
> 
> I was thinking about for the adults in the group, a deck of playing cards with a few pages of different games' rules (one pack per stateroom) plus magnets made from theme park cutouts (1 per adult or maybe 2 per stateroom). For the younger set, I was planning on purchasing a set of disney stickers, like those 5-6 sheet booklets from Micheal's, for each of them plus rubber band bracelets from Party City for the girls and temp tattoos for boys. I am going to try to crochet Micky-shaped coasters for each person, regardless of age, as well.
> 
> Here are my concerns: We have kids in our group ranging in age from 3 and a half to 17. Would my gifts suit all of those age groups? The biggest concern I have is if my gifts are "enough?" I don't have a lot of money so I am trying not to break the bank with this gifts and, while I could attempt to throw in another hand-crafted item, I think I will have my hands full with the coasters and magnets.
> 
> Any feedback at all would be immensely appreciated. Thanks in advance for your time.



I wouldn't mind getting any of them  Especially the coaster.


----------



## slzer0

KipperBun said:
			
		

> Okay, I am want some feedback for my FE gifts that I am giving on my June 2, 2014 Wonder cruise. So, if you are in that group and do not wish to have the surprise spoiled, I would stop reading now.
> 
> I was thinking about for the adults in the group, a deck of playing cards with a few pages of different games' rules (one pack per stateroom) plus magnets made from theme park cutouts (1 per adult or maybe 2 per stateroom). For the younger set, I was planning on purchasing a set of disney stickers, like those 5-6 sheet booklets from Micheal's, for each of them plus rubber band bracelets from Party City for the girls and temp tattoos for boys. I am going to try to crochet Micky-shaped coasters for each person, regardless of age, as well.
> 
> Here are my concerns: We have kids in our group ranging in age from 3 and a half to 17. Would my gifts suit all of those age groups? The biggest concern I have is if my gifts are "enough?" I don't have a lot of money so I am trying not to break the bank with this gifts and, while I could attempt to throw in another hand-crafted item, I think I will have my hands full with the coasters and magnets.
> 
> Any feedback at all would be immensely appreciated. Thanks in advance for your time.



All great ideas. Im thinking of crochet as well, possibly mickey head keychains


----------



## MomsOf2boys

Sounds great to me!  And you could get tatoos and give for all ages of kids to prevent sibling rivalry and the teen girls may or may not enjoy the stickers as much.  I would love the coaster pattern for myself if you would care to share.


----------



## KipperBun

MomsOf2boys said:


> Sounds great to me!  And you could get tatoos and give for all ages of kids to prevent sibling rivalry and the teen girls may or may not enjoy the stickers as much.  I would love the coaster pattern for myself if you would care to share.



Thanks for all the feedback and support, everyone! I feel a lot more confident now. Here is the crochet coaster pattern for those interested:

http://tampabaycrochet.blogspot.com/2012/04/mickey-mouse-ears-coaster-free-crochet.html


----------



## alaskanabbott

I crocheted all the FEs last time and it was my favorite FE so far! For the under 1 crowd I made crocheted hats- Minnie Mouse for girls, Micky for boys. All other girls got yellow headbands with red trim and a Micky head on it. All kids got eyepatches, pink for girls, black for boys. All guys got a Mickey drawstring "pouch". I created my own patterns and honestly I ended up making so many more for gifts for passengers, crew etc


----------



## slzer0

alaskanabbott said:
			
		

> I crocheted all the FEs last time and it was my favorite FE so far! For the under 1 crowd I made crocheted hats- Minnie Mouse for girls, Micky for boys. All other girls got yellow headbands with red trim and a Micky head on it. All kids got eyepatches, pink for girls, black for boys. All guys got a Mickey drawstring "pouch". I created my own patterns and honestly I ended up making so many more for gifts for passengers, crew etc



So cool!


----------



## slzer0

KipperBun said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the feedback and support, everyone! I feel a lot more confident now. Here is the crochet coaster pattern for those interested:
> 
> http://tampabaycrochet.blogspot.com/2012/04/mickey-mouse-ears-coaster-free-crochet.html



Thanks !


----------



## MomsOf2boys

KipperBun said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the feedback and support, everyone! I feel a lot more confident now. Here is the crochet coaster pattern for those interested:
> 
> http://tampabaycrochet.blogspot.com/2012/04/mickey-mouse-ears-coaster-free-crochet.html



Thank you so much.   I wish I was cruising with you!


----------



## Beckyley

We leave for our cruise on October 6th and I was curious how to find the information for the fish extender for then.


----------



## Disney Insider Tips

What fabric is best to use for those who are avid cruisers?


----------



## erk711

Beckyley said:


> We leave for our cruise on October 6th and I was curious how to find the information for the fish extender for then.



Start in Forums > Disney Cruise Line > Disney Cruise Line Forum > Cruise Meets  then use search feature. I tried 'dream October 6' and found it without too much trouble. 

If I could figure out how to post a direct link I would have but this was the next best thing, hope it helps. Have a great trip!


----------



## erk711

Beckyley said:


> We leave for our cruise on October 6th and I was curious how to find the information for the fish extender for then.




Easier than my first response...go directly to search function and put in 'dream October 6' then scroll down to the 'Disney cruise meets' section and you should find it.


----------



## silverangel879

Subscribing

Also, I submitted my request for the FB so in case you were wondering who Sharma Shari is...


----------



## keilakrohn

did you ever get a fish extender going?


----------



## Catrinabeach

Do we know how many people and ages and for kids if boys or girls in each stateroom participating ?  Just wondering how I figure out how many adult, how many girl and how many boys lol


----------



## MassDisLovers

Yes, you sign up to participate in the FE on your cruise meet thread.  Someone in the group keeps track of everyone who signs up and then at a pre-determined time, (usually about 2 months out), they email the list with names, ages and cabin numbers to everyone who signed up.  This gives you time to get your gifts ready and to  know exactly who you are giving gifts to.


----------



## mjtatman

well that looks pretty fun, but i'm a little confused.....who would be leaving us notes?   and i thought i read something recently about DCL asking people to not hang stuff on doors anymore?   first time cruisers....want to make sure we 'do it up right'


----------



## MamaJF

Sorry, I'm sure this is a repeat question, but do you normally give the same FE gift to everyone?  Or do you personalize it for adults, boys, girls, etc?  How many parents usually participate themselves (as opposed to just signing up for the kids)?


----------



## LisaLuka

Some of you have said that you've seen people use Christmas Stockings as FEs on holiday cruises.  I like that idea, but we're going to have four people in our room.  Have you seen families use just one stocking?  Or have they figured out a way to rig up four stockings?  

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Lisa


----------



## silverangel879

MamaJF said:


> Sorry, I'm sure this is a repeat question, but do you normally give the same FE gift to everyone?  Or do you personalize it for adults, boys, girls, etc?  How many parents usually participate themselves (as opposed to just signing up for the kids)?



It is up to you! I've seen both options! People doing a gift for the cabin and people doing individuals for each kid/ adult


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

Okay this is probably mentioned somewhere in over 130 pages of this thread but to save reading  them here's my question: Where do you guys purchase a FE for a reasonable amount? I've seen some on eBay but anywhere else? We aren't going to be making one.


----------



## silverangel879

DannyDisneyFreak said:


> Okay this is probably mentioned somewhere in over 130 pages of this thread but to save reading  them here's my question: Where do you guys purchase a FE for a reasonable amount? I've seen some on eBay but anywhere else? We aren't going to be making one.


   I've seem some on etsy.com but I don't know what is reasonable to you. Go check them out!


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

silverangel879 said:


> I've seem some on etsy.com but I don't know what is reasonable to you. Go check them out!



Oh wow that's great thank you!


----------



## Patsydust

Thanks for all the great ideas and tips! Can't wait to get started on my FE's!


----------



## SeattleSuz

I think I may actually have sold my DH on the idea of doing this for our cruise.  We shall see when it gets closer!


----------



## AngelaEMT

Just ordered one today to Saskatchewan , 

They have them on etsy.com   Gradysmommy sells them!


----------



## cakebaker

AngelaEMT said:


> Just ordered one today to Saskatchewan ,
> 
> They have them on etsy.com   Gradysmommy sells them!



This is who I ordered from. She seems very pleasant and agreed to get mine sent on very short notice. Her work looks good, prices are as reasonable as I've found on etsy.

FE's can be super simple to make, I just wanted ours personalized with embroidered names and DCL logo and I don't have the capability to do that. Nevermind, I don't have the time!!


----------



## cakebaker

Just received our FE today- 2 weeks from order to delivery! She does great work, we're very pleased!


----------



## 06loriann63

We are looking forward to participating with the fish extenders, my daughters loved designing ours.


----------



## Mickey Mark

Looking forward to participating


----------



## Mickey Mark

Have gotten a lot of great ideas


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

How large should the pockets on the extender be? I found a mickey mouse wall organizer online that i really like, it has 9 pockets but each pocket is only about 4x4 inches. The dimensions of the hanger itself is 14x20 inches, is that too wide? I can't remember how much room there is on the wall under the fish.


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

I also found a mickey mouse "diaper bag" wall hanger, it's basically a Mickey Mouse plush character and where his legs would be his red "pants" extend down into a large sack. It's original purpose was for diaper storage presumably to hang next to a changing table. The entire thing is 36" long, the bag part looks like it could hold a fair amount of items. What do you guys think? I'm comparing this to the organizer in my previous post about the one with 9 pockets.


----------



## agterry

I think I'm going to order mine off Etsy. Any other good sites?


----------



## scrappinginontario

I'm looking to order mine from Bullfrogs and Butterflies on etsy as her FEs are beautiful, much less expensive than many others and she has great reviews.


----------



## jenjen2013

thank you everyone for the great info and ideas


----------



## missmissy317

I ordered mine from Pixie Dusted Stitches  She makes them with separate pockets so I can add or remove pockets as needed!  LOVE it!


----------



## emkamartin

Super excited for our cruise


----------



## KBaker5

NEED LOTS OF HELP!  I don't have a clue.


----------



## conley1510

How do I sign up for the Fish Extender for our cruise on Feb 23th 2014


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

conley1510 said:


> How do I sign up for the Fish Extender for our cruise on Feb 23th 2014



Go here http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=85 and/or here https://www.facebook.com/groups/467112946710832/

Most groups are listed on both, but some may be on only one or the other.


----------



## DDG

There are so many posts, but I could not find what I was looking for.  Are gifts given each night by me to others or do I give gifts only once to participants during the cruise.


----------



## NH Disneyfan

Depends on how the group does it.  We have always given once during the voyage.


----------



## minniemouse1

Our Fe group states "rules are up to you".  We will give gifts once during our cruise.  We did adult gifts, teen/tween gifts and gifts for the kiddos.  We might not be able to deliver them all in one night since we have over 20 rooms in our FE so we will just split it into 2 deliveries if necessary.  This is my first time participating in an FE group and I am enjoying coming up with gift ideas and Disney-ing up my items.  Lots of great info on the net if you search "fish extender gifts".  I definitely lifted some ideas from others posts.


----------



## SoNewToDisney!

Question - are we to put a card or label with our gifts to say who it's from?


----------



## loveysbydesign

SoNewToDisney! said:


> Question - are we to put a card or label with our gifts to say who it's from?


Most people do


----------



## PrincessShmoo

loveysbydesign said:


> Most people do



But not all.


----------



## MyShoes

I've been looking for information on how wide a fish extender can be for a Fantasy cruise.  Some posts say 9 to 11 inches and other posts say 6 to 9 inches. 

Does anyone know what the correct width should be?  ~~~Thanks


----------



## PocahontasinDenver

What happens if you don't get a cabin assignment until embarkation?  Just wondering...thanks.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

PocahontasinDenver said:


> What happens if you don't get a cabin assignment until embarkation?  Just wondering...thanks.



Typically, a cruise meet will have some sort of get together on the first day to change/add room numbers for those parties who didn't get their number before the cruise.  Or the organizer will sometimes have a list posted at their door where those people who need to correct/add/change their room numbers can do so and others can see the changes.


----------



## Nurseterri

dclwonderprincess said:


> Does anyone know of a site that I can order playing cards off of w/Disney images on them? Unfortunately vistaprint doesn't make everything.



I was just at Party City today and found regular sized playing cards with Mickey Mouse Clubhouse on them.  Maybe try there...


----------



## cmwade77

If you have photos or images that you would like to use,  Artscow.com offers custom playing cards for sale.


----------



## Nurseterri

Hi.  My name is Terri and I am an FEaholic. 

My cruise is not until April 2015, but have already gone OVERBOARD with FE gifts/trinkets.  Of course I am not aware how many cabins we will be taking care of (My SIL and I are doing this for our family of 9 going on the cruise), but have already bought for every age range.  My SIL is sharing some of the trinkets with me(more like goodie bag stuff) and we each are doing our own handmade gift for the cabin (she is doing door magnets, I am a mixture of stuff with only a few of each type of item instead of same gifts for everyone).

We each are buying 2 Ikea organizer wall hangs for our families (SIL, DH, son, daughter; myself, DH, DS) and then personalizing them (neither of us sew so we will do iron on stuff and lots of glue gun goo).

It's so hard to decide on things as there are SO many ideas out there!   I will definitely need to go on another cruise to use it all up!  Or, put tons of stuff in my ward's treat box at work.  

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## NonnaMerida

Nurseterri said:


> Hi.  My name is Terri and I am an FEaholic.
> 
> My cruise is not until April 2015, but have already gone OVERBOARD with FE gifts/trinkets.  Of course I am not aware how many cabins we will be taking care of (My SIL and I are doing this for our family of 9 going on the cruise), but have already bought for every age range.  My SIL is sharing some of the trinkets with me(more like goodie bag stuff) and we each are doing our own handmade gift for the cabin (she is doing door magnets, I am a mixture of stuff with only a few of each type of item instead of same gifts for everyone).
> 
> We each are buying 2 Ikea organizer wall hangs for our families (SIL, DH, son, daughter; myself, DH, DS) and then personalizing them (neither of us sew so we will do iron on stuff and lots of glue gun goo).
> 
> It's so hard to decide on things as there are SO many ideas out there!   I will definitely need to go on another cruise to use it all up!  Or, put tons of stuff in my ward's treat box at work.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem?




Hi Teri, not sure what the problems is. That you're excited? That you can't decide what type of FE you should make? That you're buying gifts now? Lol. When you know that there's something exciting coming it's had to just sit back and relax.  I only started getting REALLY excited when my final payment came up just a few weeks ago.  Now I'm kind of hoping that I don't run out of time to get everything done before July!  I've got most of my gifts bought and have decided what type of FE I'm making. Now I'm just waiting to book my shore excursions, so I kinda feel like you do right now. As for the extra gifts, that might be your sign to stop buying more


----------



## nana of 3

Teri....there's no harm in going overboard!  I certainly did on our cruise last month BUT don't forget about transporting and delivering the gifts!  I had more than 1 suitcase full of FE gifts and I spent several hours of cruise time organizing and delivering the gifts.  Glad I was on the Magic since it's not so far to walk from forward to aft!   I'll definitely do the FE AGAIN ON OUR NEXT CRUISE (January 2015) but I'll definitely scale back this time!  Have fun!


----------



## heatherpi

I don't want to sound dense, but we're booked on a July 2015 cruise. How do we get together for FE trades for our specific cruise?

We are newbs, hardcore newbs.


----------



## Teyedoubleguhrrrr

heatherpi said:


> I don't want to sound dense, but we're booked on a July 2015 cruise. How do we get together for FE trades for our specific cruise?  We are newbs, hardcore newbs.



No worries!  We have all been there.

There should be a thread on the boards for your cruise date (it may be a little too soon for 2015 depending on when, so keep looking or start one!)

Usually someone on the list starts a sign up, so be sure to message them and check to make sure you are on the list as updates are provided.  Depending in the size of the group who wants to exchange, the list may get split into two.

In any case, you will get a list of the participants in your exchange and their cabin numbers.  Anytime during the cruise, you make your deliveries to the different cabins.  Just leave the item or items in the fish extender that hangs from the fish clip outside the door of the stateroom.  They will do the same for you, too.

If you are interested in meeting people, some cruises organize an informal get together so that everyone who has been chatting on DIS can meet face to face.

Hope that helps and enjoy!

Jen


----------



## btrsch13

Does FE have to be under a certain width?  We are making ours using a nursery items due to the material being what I needed to create the themed FE. I may make a different one for our next cruise but I am slightly worried it may be to wide and I can't find the sizes I saw before.  THANK YOU!!!! First time FE, Third time DCL and loving it!!!!


----------



## Nurseterri

missmissy317 said:


> I ordered mine from Pixie Dusted Stitches.  She makes them with separate pockets so I can add or remove pockets as needed!  LOVE it!



This is a great idea!  Especially if you are still trying to expand your family (or bringing others with you in your cabin).


----------



## ccm352

What kinds of stuff do you put into a FE?


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

ccm352 said:


> What kinds of stuff do you put into a FE?



There's a great FB group here with pictures of lots of FE gifts given and received: https://www.facebook.com/groups/512087638849143/


----------



## "Cinder" Ella's Mom

ccm352 said:


> What kinds of stuff do you put into a FE?



This might help! I wrote it recently about FEs.
http://theadultsideofdisney.com/som...unique-and-magical-tradition-by-katy-melcher/


----------



## pepe3penelope

"Cinder" Ella's Mom;51282991 said:
			
		

> This might help! I wrote it recently about FEs. http://theadultsideofdisney.com/something-fishy-is-going-on-fish-extenders-on-disney-cruise-line-sailings-a-look-at-a-unique-and-magical-tradition-by-katy-melcher/


Loved the article!!! We live FE's!!! We don't sail until next May but I have already been purchasing FE gifts. Later I'll order the FE on Etsy!


----------



## "Cinder" Ella's Mom

pepe3penelope said:


> Loved the article!!! We live FE's!!! We don't sail until next May but I have already been purchasing FE gifts. Later I'll order the FE on Etsy!



Thanks! FEs are so fun!


----------



## poison ivy

btrsch13 said:


> Does FE have to be under a certain width?  We are making ours using a nursery items due to the material being what I needed to create the themed FE. I may make a different one for our next cruise but I am slightly worried it may be to wide and I can't find the sizes I saw before.  THANK YOU!!!! First time FE, Third time DCL and loving it!!!!



this might help

It shows the dimensions of our FE plus a lot of photos of FE gifts we received from a couple past cruises.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47465790&postcount=872


----------



## mrsjones124

Didn't know about this on our last cruise. So glad I've done more research this time!


----------



## Mousemom

I am signed up for the 9/26 Wonder cruise and really excited to participate in the FE.  I wanted to show my FE that I am still working on.  I have to tweak the lettering and add the top bar.  It's still wet (I spray painted it).  I didn't use a pattern just made sure it was not too wide.  I had fun making it and now thinking about other possible themes for other FE.


----------



## robinsa88

Nurseterri said:


> Hi.  My name is Terri and I am an FEaholic.   My cruise is not until April 2015, but have already gone OVERBOARD with FE gifts/trinkets.  Of course I am not aware how many cabins we will be taking care of (My SIL and I are doing this for our family of 9 going on the cruise), but have already bought for every age range.  My SIL is sharing some of the trinkets with me(more like goodie bag stuff) and we each are doing our own handmade gift for the cabin (she is doing door magnets, I am a mixture of stuff with only a few of each type of item instead of same gifts for everyone).  We each are buying 2 Ikea organizer wall hangs for our families (SIL, DH, son, daughter; myself, DH, DS) and then personalizing them (neither of us sew so we will do iron on stuff and lots of glue gun goo).  It's so hard to decide on things as there are SO many ideas out there!   I will definitely need to go on another cruise to use it all up!  Or, put tons of stuff in my ward's treat box at work.    Anyone else having this problem?



The ikea hangers are GREAT! I don't sew either, but it's amazing what a hot glue gun and an iron can do  

Here's mine on the Fantasy last December:


----------



## pepe3penelope

robinsa88 said:


> The ikea hangers are GREAT! I don't sew either, but it's amazing what a hot glue gun and an iron can do   Here's mine on the Fantasy last December:


That looks great! I don't sew and I've been contemplating ordering one on Etsy. Seeing yours I am now considering doing it myself. I assume you had sewn The names on though.


----------



## KyleandJennifer

I've been told 3 days trips are hard to find because they are all new like me.  I have been watching a thread but there are only 4 on there.  Everyone has just said interested but that is as far as we have gotten.  Started a facebook pages but no on responded there.

Any suggestions?


----------



## TillyWaffleAssoc

Hi! It is our first cruise ever and we we will be on the Wonder October 26-31st. We would really love to participate in fish extenders.

Does anyone know if I am too early or too late? We just booked our cruise and really want to make fish extenders. 

Has anyone made a thread, yet? Also, I have been reading ALL the post and have gotten done great tips and ideas! This sounds so fun!


----------



## twokats

TillyWaffleAssoc said:


> Hi! It is our first cruise ever and we we will be on the Wonder October 26-31st. We would really love to participate in fish extenders.
> 
> Does anyone know if I am too early or too late? We just booked our cruise and really want to make fish extenders.
> 
> Has anyone made a thread, yet? Also, I have been reading ALL the post and have gotten done great tips and ideas! This sounds so fun!



Here is the link for your cruise and it references a facebook page already set up and signing up for the FE!  Hope this helps you.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3179211


----------



## Nurseterri

Absolutely love your shirt and the FE hanger Robinsa88!  Very nice!  I saw that same pic on Facebook   I think you are on my cruise with me....


----------



## Fabfivedisney

I am trying to join FE for july 6 Disney Dream Cruise.  Help! I do not understand how to join!


----------



## uncw89

Fabfivedisney said:


> I am trying to join FE for july 6 Disney Dream Cruise.  Help! I do not understand how to join!



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=49307227#post49307227
Hi! I thinkthis is this link to your group. Post over there and see if the FE group is still open. Once you post, you should be subscribed to the thread. Hope this helps!!


----------



## tashaweaver

I would like to participate in a FE for the Dream January 23rd!


----------



## Mousemom

mmackeymouse said:


> Okay, I know there are certain rules on this board, but...
> 
> Let's say I want to just browse  the Disney appliques, you know, for creativity's sake.  I have found some online at Joann's, Ebay, Etsy, and other sites. However, I still haven't found some of the ones I have seen on the fish extenders- Captain Mickey, DCL boats, the DCL logo come to mind.
> 
> Would anyone be so kind as to give me some ideas or steer me in the direction?



I decided that I did not want to spend the money to have mine appliqued so I went to a local well known craft store with my coupons and bought scrapbooking Disney stick on's and letters.  A couple of these I also hot glued so they would not fall off or be pulled off.  I was very happy with the way it turned out.  I tried to post a picture but it did not work.  I will try again.


----------



## arwen944

Hi Does anyone know if there is a FE group for the 3 night July 10th, 2014 Sailing on the Disney Dream?  We just booked last minute and would love to join. Thanks!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

arwen944 said:


> Hi Does anyone know if there is a FE group for the 3 night July 10th, 2014 Sailing on the Disney Dream?  We just booked last minute and would love to join. Thanks!



If you didn't find one in the DIS lists, check here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/467112946710832/


----------



## pfreeman

arwen944 said:


> Hi Does anyone know if there is a FE group for the 3 night July 10th, 2014 Sailing on the Disney Dream?  We just booked last minute and would love to join. Thanks!



We are also going on this cruise!  Our first one and I am trying to find a FE group to join as well.  Thanks!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

pfreeman said:


> We are also going on this cruise!  Our first one and I am trying to find a FE group to join as well.  Thanks!



Check at the link in post 2066.


----------



## Ashworth2012

My husband and I are planning on taking our boys on a cruise July 1,2015. It will be our first cruise for all 4 of us. ( keeping the date and hoping it doesn't get change cause of my husbands schedule.) 

I would like to see where I need to sign up ahead a time to get our names on the list for FE. I think it would be a great thing for us to experience on our 1st cruise. 

Thanks again for your time and help. 

-Monica


----------



## allisue

Ashworth2012 said:


> My husband and I are planning on taking our boys on a cruise July 1,2015. It will be our first cruise for all 4 of us. ( keeping the date and hoping it doesn't get change cause of my husbands schedule.)  I would like to see where I need to sign up ahead a time to get our names on the list for FE. I think it would be a great thing for us to experience on our 1st cruise.  Thanks again for your time and help.  -Monica



Hi Monica. Check the Cruise Meets tab for the date & ship. I already have a group for our trip in August 2015 so you'll probably find yours too. That's where you can sign up for the FE.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Ashworth2012 said:


> My husband and I are planning on taking our boys on a cruise July 1,2015. It will be our first cruise for all 4 of us. ( keeping the date and hoping it doesn't get change cause of my husbands schedule.)
> 
> I would like to see where I need to sign up ahead a time to get our names on the list for FE. I think it would be a great thing for us to experience on our 1st cruise.
> 
> Thanks again for your time and help.
> 
> -Monica



If you don't see a group on the meets list here, there is another meets list on Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/groups/467112946710832/

Enjoy your first cruise!!


----------



## dmmjr13

tashaweaver said:


> I would like to participate in a FE for the Dream January 23rd!



Search on Facebook for "Disney Dream Sailing January 23, 2015.
 Im sure the people there can get you signed up for an FE. 
This is how we signed up for our FE.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

dmmjr13 said:


> Search on Facebook for "Disney Dream Sailing January 23, 2015.
> Im sure the people there can get you signed up for an FE.
> This is how we signed up for our FE.



There is a group on Facebook with lists of all Facebook cruise meet groups.  It's listed in the post above yours.  If you join now, it'll be easier to find your group for your next cruise!


----------



## Lita

tashaweaver said:


> I would like to participate in a FE for the Dream January 23rd!



Or if you want to stay on the DIS, the link below will take you to the DIS thread for this sailing.

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3284761

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mrsweddle

How do I sign up?  We leave in 5 days?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

mrsweddle said:


> How do I sign up?  We leave in 5 days?



Well, it's my guess that you're probably too late.  Most FE groups have closing date about 30 days out from a cruise, in order to allow everyone time to get their stuff together.

But, you'd have to go over to the Cruise Meet Threads board here:

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=85

and see if you can find your meet thread.  That's where all this is handled.


----------



## LiseG

*Jammin' to Jamaica - Disney Fantasy - Aug 30, 2014*
Due to the interest level we have three FE Groups. 
 *Mickey FE*  *Donald FE*  *Goofy FE*

Mickey is those signed up in 2013. Donald is Jan-May 2014. Goofy FE is still open but will close soon. We have an total of 54 FE cabins with 172 cruisers ready to play... overall we have over 86 DIScabins and 256 DIScruisers represented on the thread. We're ready to have a great cruise. 

If you are on the Aug 30 Fantasy, please come to our DISboards thread to sign up for the FE.CLICK HERE


----------



## canada2014

Hi I am all new to this.  My husband and I and our 5 year old and 2 year old will be sailing on the Disney Wonder for 5 nights beginning November 9, 2014.  I really want to sign up for the FISH EXTENDER but have no idea where to do this, can anyone help me?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

canada2014 said:


> Hi I am all new to this.  My husband and I and our 5 year old and 2 year old will be sailing on the Disney Wonder for 5 nights beginning November 9, 2014.  I really want to sign up for the FISH EXTENDER but have no idea where to do this, can anyone help me?



You need to go to your Cruise Meet Thread, here's a link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3189521

That's where FE groups are set up, if your group is doing one.


----------



## KarBear

My cruise is far off 2015, but I am ordering my FE Gifts and will plan on one per person, bc of minimum orders I am ordering 200 items. At this point I don't know how many people will be in the exchange. If it is split into groups can I or is it normal to be in more than one? I don't want my items to go to waste as they will have the cruise date on them?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

KarBear said:


> My cruise is far off 2015, but I am ordering my FE Gifts and will plan on one per person, bc of minimum orders I am ordering 200 items. At this point I don't know how many people will be in the exchange. If it is split into groups can I or is it normal to be in more than one? I don't want my items to go to waste as they will have the cruise date on them?



In my experience, on those cruises where the FE has split into groups, you could sign up to be in as many of the groups as you wished.  Some people signed up to be in all groups, other signed up to be in just one.  And, due to the limited number of kids on one cruise, there were groups that were kid-free, and some people just signed up for those (or just groups that had kids in them).  Whatever worked for them.


----------



## bloom0102

We sail on the disney Dream Oct 26th and I have just learned about the fish extenders. I would really like to get in on the group but I am having trouble finding out how and where to join. any information would be helpful


----------



## PrincessShmoo

bloom0102 said:


> We sail on the disney Dream Oct 26th and I have just learned about the fish extenders. I would really like to get in on the group but I am having trouble finding out how and where to join. any information would be helpful



FEs are handled on your Cruise Meet thread. You need to go over there and post to see if they are doing FEs, and if there's still time to sign up.  Here's the link to your meet thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3103281


----------



## jonasaa

Hi everyone!
I am conducting a survey specifically on Fish Extending (?), and need response! I am a student who would be eternally grateful if you like and share this among your Fish Extender groups and friends:

https://response.questback.com/jonasstrm/fishextender/

Thank you so much! If you have any questions, please message me here on or e-mail me at jonas.astrom@hil.no. You are of course welcome to do the survey as well! What I am looking to do is mostly explained in the online consent form. 

Right now I have 67 answers, but I need as many as possible. Facebook is tough to use as you have to "pay your way" to get your posts viewed, but people have been very kind and graceful and let me share this in different groups.


----------



## clairebucketlist

How do you sign up for this?  This sounds so cool!  We just booked for December 26th on Dream and I don't want to miss out!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

clairebucketlist said:


> How do you sign up for this?  This sounds so cool!  We just booked for December 26th on Dream and I don't want to miss out!



You need to go to your Cruise Meet thread and see if anyone has set up a FE for your cruise.

I'll warn you many FE groups have a cut off date of 30-60 days out to allow time for everyone to get their stuff together.


----------



## nadiat

i put up a blog post with a little info on the fish extender as well as pics of the gifts i gave out
Fish Extender


----------



## LisaT91403

Sandaneli said:


> A regular hook will NOT work.  The back of the fish is too large.  Also, there have been problems with Fish Extenders "swimming" away.  The theory is that bored teenagers might be taking them.  I am NOT accusing anyone but that was what was suggested to me.
> I used one of those zip tie things that you use to bundle wires.  It worked great and you couldn't even see it.  At the end of the cruise I just snipped it and removed the fish extender.



Where do you attach the zip tie to? I've never sailed on DCL, so I'm having troubling picturing what I'd be attaching my FE to and how the zip tie would help.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

LisaT91403 said:


> Where do you attach the zip tie to? I've never sailed on DCL, so I'm having troubling picturing what I'd be attaching my FE to and how the zip tie would help.



Here's a picture of the fish outside the door:





It doesn't really show it, but on the back there are two little metal rods (about 1" long) that attach it to the wall along the bottom of the fish.  You put the zip tie around one of the metal rods and the FE rope (or ribbon, or string, whatever you are hanging your FE with).  It doesn't mean that the string can't be cut and the FE carted off, but it does give someone just walking by who tries to lift your FE a little bit of a pause if it doesn't come off.

I thought I took a side view picture of the fish showing the rods, I'll have to see if I can find it.


----------



## LisaT91403

PrincessShmoo said:


> It doesn't really show it, but on the back there are two little metal rods (about 1" long) that attach it to the wall along the bottom of the fish.  You put the zip tie around one of the metal rods and the FE rope (or ribbon, or string, whatever you are hanging your FE with).  It doesn't mean that the string can't be cut and the FE carted off, but it does give someone just walking by who tries to lift your FE a little bit of a pause if it doesn't come off.



Ah, okay. Now I get it  We have our FE ready, but I will have to see if I can track down some zip ties before we leave. Thanks!


----------



## DisneySurprisefor4

Looking to get a group started for the March 30-April 3, 2015 Dream Cruise.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

DisneySurprisefor4 said:


> Looking to get a group started for the March 30-April 3, 2015 Dream Cruise.



You need to go over to here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3198290

and post this.  Then request that that post be linked on the first post.


----------



## Larissa

The first time I went I zap-strapped a reusable grocery bag to my fish. The second time I used that speed-sew glue to make myself a fish-extender. I'm not particularly crafty.


----------



## mcgowanclear

This is all wonderful to read to help us prepare for our first cruise this Spring! We signed up for our first FE and now I need some great ideas- I think I've got some great ones now that I read a few pages of posts.

And people stealing FE's? That is so Un-Disney! We will definitely try to deter theft with the zip ties. 

Thanks again for the great info!


----------



## jtba

mcgowanclear said:


> This is all wonderful to read to help us prepare for our first cruise this Spring! We signed up for our first FE and now I need some great ideas- I think I've got some great ones now that I read a few pages of posts.



Here are a couple more threads with great ideas:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3312788
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2919223 (long but well worth a read!)


----------



## tablefor6

Any other fellow FE families out there for Magic 3/1/15? 
Would love to find some more families!
Send me a private message. 
Thanks!


----------



## ocspartan

tablefor6 said:


> Any other fellow FE families out there for Magic 3/1/15? Would love to find some more families! Send me a private message. Thanks!



Yes there are but they can not be discussed good luck


----------



## tablefor6

Those who have done this what was your favorite thing you got and what did you like giving the most?
Looking for ideas!


----------



## dcmmouse

I am going on my first cruise ever with my family and would love to take part of the fish extender fun! Problem is I have no idea how to sign up or what I am suppose to do?? This is also my first time on a forum 
Thank you in advance for any direction!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

tablefor6 said:


> Any other fellow FE families out there for Magic 3/1/15?
> Would love to find some more families!
> Send me a private message.
> Thanks!



You can find your Cruise Meet thread here:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=50639879



dcmmouse said:


> I am going on my first cruise ever with my family and would love to take part of the fish extender fun! Problem is I have no idea how to sign up or what I am suppose to do?? This is also my first time on a forum
> Thank you in advance for any direction!



Fish Extenders are handled on your Cruise Meet thread.  You need to go to the Cruise Meet board:

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=85

There you will scroll down to the "Find your (year) (ship) Cruise Meet LINK" thread  here, and click on it.  Then scroll down to see if your specific cruise has already started a thread.


----------



## lsumommaof4

Oh my this makes me have anxiety! Y'all are like super women/men who can manage the cruise packing plus making sure you have gifts for tons of people you've never met!! Our family is taking our first cruise on disney dream next month. We have 5 kids and are cruising after 7 days of disneyworld. I'm feeling so much anxiety. I wish I could be like y'all and be completely organized but I can't manage to pack all my kids things for disneyworld 7 days plus cruise and fish extender things (not to mention we have to get 2 staterooms because of the size of our family and that would even be more confusing!!) But it sounds fun if time allowed!!

And my user name LSUmommaof4 was before I had surprise baby #5. Don't know how to change it!!


----------



## jtba

tablefor6 said:


> Those who have done this what was your favorite thing you got and what did you like giving the most?
> Looking for ideas!



Here are some great ideas from previous threads:

Best Fish Extender Gifts Received (10 pages)
Homemade FE GIfts Photo Thread (249 pages, I kid you not!)
Homemade FE gifts - Part 2 (101 pages)
FE gifts for adults

And here's an important post from last November re. rules for  Cruise Meets and FE programs.


----------



## HelloAgnews

Pinterest was how I first learned about the fish extender program. 

We are excited to do it to. I'm hoping I can get a group going for March 30 2015 Dream.


----------



## Adriali

Thanks for all the great tips!


----------



## tlc1680

This looks like a great activity. I have see. A few posts about decorations getting stolen I hope that doesn't happen often.


----------



## GoSunshineGo

I am looking also


----------



## Annette P.

Do FEs exist on smaller cruises (3 nights) or is it mainly for longer cruises?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Annette P. said:


> Do FEs exist on smaller cruises (3 nights) or is it mainly for longer cruises?



Yes, they can be on 3 night cruises, as long as someone is willing to organize it.  Not limited to longer cruises.


----------



## happydisneymom

How should I use zip ties to secure my FE? Need advice


----------



## PrincessShmoo

happydisneymom said:


> How should I use zip ties to secure my FE? Need advice


The little fish (or seahorse, or starfish) is attached to the wall with 2 little metal posts about 1/2" long at it's base.  Once you loop the string (or yarn, or whatever) from your FE over it just run the zip tie through the handle and around one of the little posts.

Be sure you have something that can reach in there to cut the zip tie at the end of the cruise, as there's not much clearance for scissors (or something like that).


----------



## LisaT91403

PrincessShmoo said:


> The little fish (or seahorse, or starfish) is attached to the wall with 2 little metal posts about 1/2" long at it's base.  Once you loop the string (or yarn, or whatever) from your FE over it just run the zip tie through the handle and around one of the little posts.
> 
> Be sure you have something that can reach in there to cut the zip tie at the end of the cruise, as there's not much clearance for scissors (or something like that).



Just an FYI that we didn't have any zip ties, and I didn't want to buy 500 of them at Target. So, we just used some curling ribbon, and tied it tight. I think it worked just as well. Of course, we got some zip ties in our FE later on in the trip!


----------



## happydisneymom

Thanks!


----------



## ca2ga

Sorry if it's a 1st-timer silly question, but part of my family will be in a concierge level SR (deck 11)...are they able to participate in the FE exchange, as well?


----------



## LuvEeyore

ca2ga said:


> Sorry if it's a 1st-timer silly question, but part of my family will be in a concierge level SR (deck 11)...are they able to participate in the FE exchange, as well?


Yes you will


----------



## Disgirl83

I've done FEs on my last 3 cruises and have absolutely loved participating. I made my first FE (my no sew FE instructions are actually on this thread) and then had one made on our last. I just became a consultant for thirty one gifts and they have a product called oh snap pockets. Not sure if any of you have checked these out before but there are several different patterns and you can personalize them. I think they would work great for a no-fuss FE. If any of you have a consultant you should totally check them out. If not, pm me and I would be happy to give you some more information on them!

Here's a pic to give you an idea of what I'm talking about!


----------



## Alicia Calantone

where do you go to sign up to participate in the fish extender


----------



## MelSpees

You need to go to your Cruise Meet Thread. There's a link at the top of the main Cruise Line page. Click on it, then look for your cruise to see if someone has started a thread for it.


----------



## Holly Peters

I found some cute FE's on etsy.  I think I'm going to order ours from there.  Alas my cruise does not have a meeting link up yet and it's in 6 months.


----------



## Jeanine Wilkinson

We recently booked our cruise but can not find information on the fish extender group.

My kids are so excited. I hope we can find more information.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Jeanine Wilkinson said:


> We recently booked our cruise but can not find information on the fish extender group.
> 
> My kids are so excited. I hope we can find more information.


You need to go to the Cruise Meet Board and find your cruise:
http://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-cruise-meets.85/
Look for "Find Your 2015 (or 2016) (ship name) Cruise Meet Link Here" and click on the appropriate one.  Scroll down the list to see if your group has started yet.

All FE info would be there, if your group does one.


----------



## abbycinnamon

Trying to get to 10 posts!!!


----------



## Joyous26

Thanks for all the helpful tips!


----------



## Timothy Hammond

Good information on here.  Thanks for all the sharing and insight!


----------



## mevans9066

PrincessShmoo said:


> The little fish (or seahorse, or starfish) is attached to the wall with 2 little metal posts about 1/2" long at it's base.  Once you loop the string (or yarn, or whatever) from your FE over it just run the zip tie through the handle and around one of the little posts.
> 
> Be sure you have something that can reach in there to cut the zip tie at the end of the cruise, as there's not much clearance for scissors (or something like that).


Are the zip ties so that the FE holder you hung doesn't get stolen? First time cruiser here! FE is still kinda overwhelming me!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

mevans9066 said:


> Are the zip ties so that the FE holder you hung doesn't get stolen? First time cruiser here! FE is still kinda overwhelming me!


Yes, although it's not common. Just a precaution, if you have a FE that you really would mind losing.


----------



## Sgleisten

Disgirl83 said:


> After several requests I have finally gotten around to writing the directions to how I did it. What I did is very similar to the directions on earlier posts so those provided great guidance.
> 
> Supplies:
> 
> 2 yards of fabric (two colors  one yard each)
> Double fold bias tape
> Dowell Rod
> Iron-On Patches
> 1 Package of Iron-On Interfacing
> 1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew Ultra Hold 7/8 in. hem
> 1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew 1 Yard
> Various Colors of Ribbon
> 
> 1.    Cut fabric to be used as the body of the FE to be 8 in. wide by 58 in. in length. When folded the FE will be 29 in. in length.
> 2.    Cut fabric for the three pockets, cut each pocket 11 in. wide by 12 in. in length. When folded each pocked will be 6 in. in length.
> 3.    On the inside of the FE body piece and each pocket iron on the interfacing. Once cooled completely I ironed on the sheet of Heat-n-Bond cut 8 in. by 29 in. to the inside of the body of the FE.
> 4.    On each of the 3 folded pockets I made pleats so that the pockets were 2 in.-pleat-4 in.-pleat 2 in. To secure the pleats I used the Heat-n-Bond Ultrahold hem. This was done on the cut side so that the top edge would be folded and clean.
> 5.    Next I used the heat-n-bond hem to add 8 in. strips of the double fold bias tape to the bottom of each pocket.
> 6.    Next I lined up the pockets on the body of the FE starting 8 in. from the top and then about 1 in. apart. I market the spots with a pencil and secured the bottom and sides of the pockets using the heat-n-bond hem.
> 7.    Once all cooled. I used the double fold bias tape for the perimeter of the body of the FE which again was secured using the iron on hem.
> 8.    Once cooled I ironed on the patches to each of the pockets.
> 9.    I then folded down the top of the FE about 2 inches and secured to the back of the FE by the iron-on hem creating a little opening to insert the dowel rod.
> 10.    Using the multicolored ribbon I made it long enough so that the FE would hang approximately 7-8 in. from a hanger.
> 11.    For our names I bough iron-on computer paper and printed the names on the computer. Then I cut and surrounded the paper with double fold bias tape attached using the iron-on hem. Finally I ironed on the name piece.
> 
> I think thats all. Ive never tried to write directions for anything like this before. Everything I used I bought from either Wal-Mart, Michaels, or Joanns Fabrics.
> 
> Here's the picture again of the final result.


Thanks!


----------



## JessicaDobson

Ok, I'm still confused as to how the FE works....
I received the list for my cruise and I'm in group 2... What does that mean? Do I only get gifts together for the group 2 people? Do we give the treats once during our cruise? Or everyday? Which day if it's just one during the trip? Any info is truly appreciated!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

JessicaDobson said:


> Ok, I'm still confused as to how the FE works....
> I received the list for my cruise and I'm in group 2... What does that mean? Do I only get gifts together for the group 2 people? Do we give the treats once during our cruise? Or everyday? Which day if it's just one during the trip? Any info is truly appreciated!


Each FE group sets it's own "rules". You should ask on your FE group thread what the "rules" are.

Typically, you will only give and receive gifts to/from those people on your list (group 2).  Some people (very giving people) give gifts to all participants on their cruise (regardless of what group they are in).  

As to "how many" - Some groups give gifts one per person (adult or child).  Others give one gift for all adults in the room and individual ones for each child.  Others give one gift per room (for everyone in the room).  Generally, if there is no specification as to "how many" it's up to you what you want to do.

Some FE groups assign specific delivery days to everyone.  Others just so "do it when you wish".

So, we can't really answer your question perfectly here, you need to go back to your group and ask.


----------



## JessicaDobson

PrincessShmoo said:


> Each FE group sets it's own "rules". You should ask on your FE group thread what the "rules" are.
> 
> Typically, you will only give and receive gifts to/from those people on your list (group 2).  Some people (very giving people) give gifts to all participants on their cruise (regardless of what group they are in).
> 
> As to "how many" - Some groups give gifts one per person (adult or child).  Others give one gift for all adults in the room and individual ones for each child.  Others give one gift per room (for everyone in the room).  Generally, if there is no specification as to "how many" it's up to you what you want to do.
> 
> Some FE groups assign specific delivery days to everyone.  Others just so "do it when you wish".
> 
> So, we can't really answer your question perfectly here, you need to go back to your group and ask.


Ok! Thank you so much!!


----------



## MickeyMommyAlly

Sailing on the Disney Dream on Jan 25th. It was a last min thing, but would like to know if there is room for my family to take part on the Fish Extenders?


----------



## croppincolburn

MickeyMommyAlly said:


> Sailing on the Disney Dream on Jan 25th. It was a last min thing, but would like to know if there is room for my family to take part on the Fish Extenders?


There is a little info on your roll call http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-dream-bahamian-cruise-january-25-29-2016.3412772/  Looks like it send people to a facebook group. Have a great cruise!


----------



## tim1978

would love to participate in the fish exchange on Sept 23 2016 would love to join please help


----------



## PrincessShmoo

tim1978 said:


> would love to participate in the fish exchange on Sept 23 2016 would love to join please help


Fish Extenders are handled on your Cruise Meet thread.  If your group decides they want to have a FE group.  Not all cruises do.  Especially the short Dream cruises.  Most of the time it's because they have a larger number of first time cruisers who feel they don't know how to handle it.

A little primer on FEs:
WHAT IS A FISH EXTENDER?
Outside your room onboard is a message holder, in most cases it's shaped like a fish:
 

Once a cruise meet thread is up an running, someone in the group will (should?) step up and say "I'll maintain the Fish Extender exchange list". That person is the center point for all those who want to participate in the exchange. The list can be as simple as DISnames/room number/number of guests or as involved as full names/room number/ages of guests/like & dislikes/allergies/favorite characters/whatever is deemed necessary to know to put together the gifts.

Then each room on the FE list (note this will not be everyone on the Cruise Meet thread for your specific cruise), makes a Fish Extender holder. This is basically an organizer-type hanging bag with separate pockets for each person in the room:
 

They also make up gifts (either individual gifts or room gifts - whatever is decided by your group) to be delivered during the cruise.

One note about the gifts, some groups set up specific delivery dates, and specify "each person gets a gift" or "only one gift per room" or (even) maximum/minimum price ranges for gifts. Other groups just say "whatever", so people can choose what/how many gifts to give. Some give individual gifts, others only one gift per room, while others might do one for the adults and separate gifts for kids. Or only gift the kids.

HOW IS A FE GROUP ORGANIZED?
*Setting up FE group*

There's really no "rules" as to how a FE program runs. Basically someone maintains the list of those who wish to participate. The group can decide on what information is necessary to produce FE gifts. A basic list may only have DISname/room number/number of people in the room. A more involved list could be first & last names/ages/room number/favorite character/favorite color/allergies/whatever is deemed necessary to know. Also a decision can be made as to size of FE. Some groups break out the list(s) at 10-15 rooms max, so that there are multiple lists (and some people will participate in more than one list). Other groups just make one big list (upwards of 20-30 rooms).

At some point the list will "close". Typically this happens 30-45 days out from the cruise, so that everyone participating has time to organize/prepare their gifts. Shortly before this time (about 2-3 weeks prior) the organizer will either post the list (usually via a conversation is best, as that's more private), or directly on the Cruise Meet thread, to confirm everyone on it is still participating. It’s important to make a statement about "anyone not confirming by XX date will be dropped" at this time.

Once the list closes, the organizer will post the final list. Also, a decision must be made as to whether to allow late additions. Sometimes there is a "pixie dust" list. That is, basically, a latecomers list that gets posted about a week out from the cruise that others may or may not add to their "final" list. Be sure the "pixie dust" list participants realize they may or may not get gifts from others.

The other "biggie" is no other social media sites are allowed to be linked or search directions posted as to how find that other site here on DISboards.

Now, armed with this information, you can head over to your specific Cruise Meet thread and see if anyone's interested in setting one up.


----------



## MickeyMommyAlly

My Family and I will be sailing on Oct 17th 2016 and we would love to join a fish extenders club. We will be sailing on the Dream. If anyone can give me any info if any group is open I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Huskiesrule

MickeyMommyAlly said:


> My Family and I will be sailing on Oct 17th 2016 and we would love to join a fish extenders club. We will be sailing on the Dream. If anyone can give me any info if any group is open I would really appreciate it.


Here is the cruise meet thread, you should post there about joining a FE  http://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-dream-october-17th-2016.3413991/


----------



## Waleska

ibouncetoo said:


> If you go to the cruise meets forum and check out the DVC members cruise, those folks should be able to help you as they are using them.
> 
> 
> oh wait......here's a picture from somenone's DVC cruise last year, so at least you'll know what you are asking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes from someone who sells them on e-bay, I believe.



Thank you for posting this detailed information, now I have a better idea on Fish Extenders, 
I can't wait for my Disney a Cruise!!!


----------



## Waleska

Disgirl83 said:


> After several requests I have finally gotten around to writing the directions to how I did it. What I did is very similar to the directions on earlier posts so those provided great guidance.
> 
> Supplies:
> 
> 2 yards of fabric (two colors  one yard each)
> Double fold bias tape
> Dowell Rod
> Iron-On Patches
> 1 Package of Iron-On Interfacing
> 1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew Ultra Hold 7/8 in. hem
> 1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew 1 Yard
> Various Colors of Ribbon
> 
> 1.    Cut fabric to be used as the body of the FE to be 8 in. wide by 58 in. in length. When folded the FE will be 29 in. in length.
> 2.    Cut fabric for the three pockets, cut each pocket 11 in. wide by 12 in. in length. When folded each pocked will be 6 in. in length.
> 3.    On the inside of the FE body piece and each pocket iron on the interfacing. Once cooled completely I ironed on the sheet of Heat-n-Bond cut 8 in. by 29 in. to the inside of the body of the FE.
> 4.    On each of the 3 folded pockets I made pleats so that the pockets were 2 in.-pleat-4 in.-pleat 2 in. To secure the pleats I used the Heat-n-Bond Ultrahold hem. This was done on the cut side so that the top edge would be folded and clean.
> 5.    Next I used the heat-n-bond hem to add 8 in. strips of the double fold bias tape to the bottom of each pocket.
> 6.    Next I lined up the pockets on the body of the FE starting 8 in. from the top and then about 1 in. apart. I market the spots with a pencil and secured the bottom and sides of the pockets using the heat-n-bond hem.
> 7.    Once all cooled. I used the double fold bias tape for the perimeter of the body of the FE which again was secured using the iron on hem.
> 8.    Once cooled I ironed on the patches to each of the pockets.
> 9.    I then folded down the top of the FE about 2 inches and secured to the back of the FE by the iron-on hem creating a little opening to insert the dowel rod.
> 10.    Using the multicolored ribbon I made it long enough so that the FE would hang approximately 7-8 in. from a hanger.
> 11.    For our names I bough iron-on computer paper and printed the names on the computer. Then I cut and surrounded the paper with double fold bias tape attached using the iron-on hem. Finally I ironed on the name piece.
> 
> I think thats all. Ive never tried to write directions for anything like this before. Everything I used I bought from either Wal-Mart, Michaels, or Joanns Fabrics.
> 
> Here's the picture again of the final result.




Thank you for posting this detailed information, now I have a better idea on Fish Extenders, 
I can't wait for my Disney a Cruise!!!


----------



## disneycruiser1234

Thanks for all the great information!  This fish extender thing looks fun! I am definitely going to try to find a group on our ship!


----------



## disneycruiser1234

Disgirl83 said:


> After several requests I have finally gotten around to writing the directions to how I did it. What I did is very similar to the directions on earlier posts so those provided great guidance.
> 
> Supplies:
> 
> 2 yards of fabric (two colors  one yard each)
> Double fold bias tape
> Dowell Rod
> Iron-On Patches
> 1 Package of Iron-On Interfacing
> 1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew Ultra Hold 7/8 in. hem
> 1 Package of Heat-n-Bond No Sew 1 Yard
> Various Colors of Ribbon
> 
> 1.    Cut fabric to be used as the body of the FE to be 8 in. wide by 58 in. in length. When folded the FE will be 29 in. in length.
> 2.    Cut fabric for the three pockets, cut each pocket 11 in. wide by 12 in. in length. When folded each pocked will be 6 in. in length.
> 3.    On the inside of the FE body piece and each pocket iron on the interfacing. Once cooled completely I ironed on the sheet of Heat-n-Bond cut 8 in. by 29 in. to the inside of the body of the FE.
> 4.    On each of the 3 folded pockets I made pleats so that the pockets were 2 in.-pleat-4 in.-pleat 2 in. To secure the pleats I used the Heat-n-Bond Ultrahold hem. This was done on the cut side so that the top edge would be folded and clean.
> 5.    Next I used the heat-n-bond hem to add 8 in. strips of the double fold bias tape to the bottom of each pocket.
> 6.    Next I lined up the pockets on the body of the FE starting 8 in. from the top and then about 1 in. apart. I market the spots with a pencil and secured the bottom and sides of the pockets using the heat-n-bond hem.
> 7.    Once all cooled. I used the double fold bias tape for the perimeter of the body of the FE which again was secured using the iron on hem.
> 8.    Once cooled I ironed on the patches to each of the pockets.
> 9.    I then folded down the top of the FE about 2 inches and secured to the back of the FE by the iron-on hem creating a little opening to insert the dowel rod.
> 10.    Using the multicolored ribbon I made it long enough so that the FE would hang approximately 7-8 in. from a hanger.
> 11.    For our names I bough iron-on computer paper and printed the names on the computer. Then I cut and surrounded the paper with double fold bias tape attached using the iron-on hem. Finally I ironed on the name piece.
> 
> I think thats all. Ive never tried to write directions for anything like this before. Everything I used I bought from either Wal-Mart, Michaels, or Joanns Fabrics.
> 
> Here's the picture again of the final result.




Thanks so much for all of this helpful info!


----------



## rescuetink

Are people still doing FE's??    This thread has been quiet and I'm trying to start planning our next trip!!


----------



## jtba

we are indeed for our upcoming cruise! go find your cruise group and if someone's organizing it you'll find the info there. good luck and have fun!


----------



## sstarsy

Thanks for all the info!


----------

